# When did you order your HDS?



## tjswarbrick

There was a request on the HDS Systems thread (EDC #16) to start one for posting when you ordered your HDS light, and when you receive(d) it.
I didn't see a new thread, so I'm starting it here.

I know I'm not the first, but I've been waiting a while.
I ordered a Hi CRI Custom Rotary on January 27 2012. I changed the order on May 14 to a Hi CRI Executive Clicky (without losing my place in line.)
Henry tells me he is shipping regular 120 and 140 lights, and the Hi CRI parts should be in soon.
I doubt I'll have it for my upcoming camping trip, but I'm very much looking forward to my tank of a light.
And really pleased to hear progress is being made!


----------



## beach honda

Rotary High CRI

Ordered April 26 2012


----------



## Imon

January 8th
High CRI clicky.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Hi CRI clicky 
ordered may 6, 2012


----------



## Sean Rorie

June 3rd 2012
I have ordered a 120 exec,then bumped it to a 140 exec two days latter.Henry has been very helpfull putting up with me as I wanted a 170 but it does not have the GD emitter anymore so settled for a 140e with GD


----------



## rynbxtr

EDC Tactical 140
January 16, 2012
I was told on the 23rd that it should ship in about 4 weeks. 

20 weeks later, I'm thinking about giving up on it and getting my money back. I'm sure he makes a great product, but these business practices are ridiculous, and would not even be remotely tolerated in any other situation I can think of...


----------



## dy5

December 30, 2011 - HiCRI clicky


----------



## HighlanderNorth

tjswarbrick said:


> There was a request on the HDS Systems thread (EDC #16) to start one for posting when you ordered your HDS light, and when you receive(d) it.
> I didn't see a new thread, so I'm starting it here.
> 
> I know I'm not the first, but I've been waiting a while.
> I ordered a Hi CRI Custom Rotary on January 27 2012. I changed the order on May 14 to a Hi CRI Executive Clicky (without losing my place in line.)
> Henry tells me he is shipping regular 120 and 140 lights, and the Hi CRI parts should be in soon.
> I doubt I'll have it for my upcoming camping trip, but I'm very much looking forward to my tank of a light.
> And really pleased to hear progress is being made!





Jesus! How long is the wait to get one of these?


----------



## mbw_151

Ordered HCRI Clicky on 04 Jan 2012. Being patient.


----------



## hron61

yikes... those are some mighty long wait times. what gives?


----------



## nbp

hron61 said:


> yikes... those are some mighty long wait times. what gives?



Problems in the parts supply chain have been plaguing Henry for months.


----------



## pjandyho

30th December 2011. Only received a notification from Henry on 2nd January that he had received my order.


----------



## Burgess




----------



## pjandyho

Bad news for all you rotary owners to be, including myself. Another delay is inevitable. Just got an email from Henry saying that he have parts coming in and is starting to ship as much as he can build (presumably the clickies). The machine shop tasked to do the rotary battery compartment has bailed out, but he have located another couple of machine shops to take over the manufacture of the battery compartment for the rotary and should receive an article sample later this month. God only knows how long more would this wait go on?


----------



## Burgess

Thank you for that Update !

:thumbsup:


Even if it IS unwelcome news.


_


----------



## rewdee

May 2012, hds clicky 200. Guess its gonna be a long wait ahead.

Is it totally stopped production or are orders being fulfilled at a very slow pace?


----------



## esantana

January 20th, 2012 Hi CRI Clicky


----------



## hron61

i would think by now with all the sales and hds lights being in high demand that he would have backup to the backup for making his parts. seems as though he has the potential to make it bigtime but i think people are gonna get tired of waiting. i probly would have cancelled my order by now. come on henry, lets get it together.


----------



## Henk_Lu

Rotary high CRI, 04.02.2012

Henry should use the time to update the emitters, a Nichia 219 would make me glad I waited months to get my Rotary...


----------



## thaugen

Rotary HCRI - January 12, 2012, Clicky HCRI (warranty replacement) - April 27, 2012


----------



## Johnbeck180

I just had a thought. 
I know Henry is having problems getting a machining shop to make his lights. So my thought is: maybe we can help him out, does anyone know a machining shop close to them? We could possible start getting phone numbers for Henry. I'm sure he'll probably want to stay in the US due to shipping cost. Off the top of my head I know of two I can get the number to. I'm in central Indiana. Any thoughts on this? 

Thanks.


----------



## jrk

HCRI Rotary: ordered 01/24/12, cancelled 06/12/12


----------



## diesel79

April 4, 2012 HCRI Clicky. Thinking about cancelling as it looks like their is no light at the end of the tunnel any time soon. When I ordered it sounded like he had things figured out, guess not quite yet. Maybe just wait until some stocking dealers have some in.

*Canceled 6/14


----------



## AnAppleSnail

diesel79 said:


> April 4, 2012 HCRI Clicky. Thinking about cancelling as it looks like their is no light at the end of the tunnel any time soon.



Clickies are in production, last I knew. Rotaries are still in the dark. I was told "Two months to get parts for my Rotary order" last week, so we'll see. I'm in for the long haul, just to see what the fuss is about with HDS.


----------



## davyro

Johnbeck180 said:


> I just had a thought.
> I know Henry is having problems getting a machining shop to make his lights. So my thought is: maybe we can help him out, does anyone know a machining shop close to them? We could possible start getting phone numbers for Henry. I'm sure he'll probably want to stay in the US due to shipping cost. Off the top of my head I know of two I can get the number to. I'm in central Indiana. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think its a great idea to be honest i think Henry needs all the help he can get on the subject of machine shops.After all what have you got to lose by asking around.]


----------



## MoreToasties

diesel79 said:


> Thinking about cancelling as it looks like their is no light at the end of the tunnel any time soon.



Good one! 

I was thinking of ordering an HDS light but this thread has steered me away for the time being. I hope that Henry can sort out his supply issues soon.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

hron61 said:


> i would think by now with all the sales and hds lights being in high demand that he would have backup to the backup for making his parts. seems as though he has the potential to make it bigtime but i think people are gonna get tired of waiting. i probly would have cancelled my order by now. come on henry, lets get it together.




Yeah, I had no idea there was such a long wait for these things, as I just started looking into them a few months ago, but didnt check on supply until yesterday. But there's no excuse for a 7 month wait to get a product mailed out. It seems like it's a good product from what I've read, probably better than Surefire lights, so this company could be a real success story, but you have to wonder whats up with the administrative end of the business. There are plenty of competent machine shops out there, who can do the necessary machining in a timely manner. If you make a contract with a machine shop/producer and send them a lot of business, then they can justify buying new equipment to keep up with demand. Thats how business works!

But if you dont come up with a reasonable offer for these outside contractors to produce the product for you, and instead you spend many months, or a year or more searching for that low-buck contractor to further increase your profit margin, then in the long run, your customers suffer, and you lose business and make _less_ money.......

I dont know if thats^ the case here, and it may not be, but there should be plenty of American machine shops that have been hurt by all the Chinese competition who would kill for a new contract to produce! Its not like they are swamped with business these days.....

Not to get too far off subject here, But there are many US companies that have used the Chinese competition as an excuse for HUGE, VULGAR price gouging, to the point where they are now making the same products they were making 5-7 years ago, but charging 2-4 times as much money for their products. Then playing the victim card and claiming that they are "forced" to do it..... B.S..... How were you able to produce a product in America just a few years ago and make a good profit, but now you must charge much, much more for the same product produced by you at the same cost as before? I think HDS is charging a fairly reasonable price for their lights, but then I dont know how much they charged 10 years ago(if they were in business then)

HDS: You've got the quality of your lights at the right level, now get the quality of your planning, management and contracting up to the same level, and you'll make some serious cash without having to price gouge like other companies.


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

I ordered an HDS EDC R1B 200 on 26 May 12.


----------



## alanagnostic

High CRI clicky ordered on Dec. 31st 2011. Patiently waiting.


----------



## rewdee

If there are people who recently received their lights, please do chime in. We would like to know whats shipping...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Ordered a high CRI Rotary on January 2, 2012. An email from Henry on May 22 said that he was a few weeks out from being able to deliver orders, but it sounds like he's hit another snag, and the delivery time is now a few months.

I already have a cool white Rotary, my second HDS light, so I know they're a great product, but a wait time of 6-months and counting is ridiculous, especially with Henry not taking initiative to keep his customers updated, meaning it would be good if _he_ initiated contact instead of waiting for customers to contact him first.


----------



## shelm

HighlanderNorth said:


> Yeah, I had no idea there was such a long wait for these things, as I just started looking into them a few months ago, but didnt check on supply until yesterday. But there's no excuse for a 7 month wait to get a product mailed out. It seems like it's a good product from what I've read, probably better than Surefire lights, so this company could be a real success story, but you have to wonder whats up with the administrative end of the business. There are plenty of competent machine shops out there, who can do the necessary machining in a timely manner. If you make a contract with a machine shop/producer and send them a lot of business, then they can justify buying new equipment to keep up with demand. Thats how business works!
> 
> But if you dont come up with a reasonable offer for these outside contractors to produce the product for you, and instead you spend many months, or a year or more searching for that low-buck contractor to further increase your profit margin, then in the long run, your customers suffer, and you lose business and make _less_ money.......
> 
> I dont know if thats^ the case here, and it may not be, but there should be plenty of American machine shops that have been hurt by all the Chinese competition who would kill for a new contract to produce! Its not like they are swamped with business these days.....
> 
> Not to get too far off subject here, But there are many US companies that have used the Chinese competition as an excuse for HUGE, VULGAR price gouging, to the point where they are now making the same products they were making 5-7 years ago, but charging 2-4 times as much money for their products. Then playing the victim card and claiming that they are "forced" to do it..... B.S..... How were you able to produce a product in America just a few years ago and make a good profit, but now you must charge much, much more for the same product produced by you at the same cost as before? I think HDS is charging a fairly reasonable price for their lights, but then I dont know how much they charged 10 years ago(if they were in business then)
> 
> HDS: You've got the quality of your lights at the right level, now get the quality of your planning, management and contracting up to the same level, and you'll make some serious cash without having to price gouge like other companies.



very good post.

So Henry is a designer/assembler only and not a real manufacturer who owns the CNC-drilling machines and professional high-end tools? that's okay with me. I thought that sustaining a reliable flashlight business is based on owning the machines, programming them by yourself, testing different designs locally, optimizing the characteristics of the product and being responsible for the entire manufacturing process from the very beginning (supply of aluminum rods) to the end (retail packaged product).
That's what JET-BEAM, for example, does. They have the machines, they produce it, they manufacture it and they design it and assemble it. It the full-fledged flashlight product.

So why does HDS *not belong to* the cpf section CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders where all the *other "1-man-shops"* are gathered? (Mac Custom's, Malkoff, McGizmo, Prometheus, Steve Ku, Lummi, ..)

All HDS-related threads should be moved to that cpf section imho or am i wrong??


----------



## Aepoc

I've had my Ra Clicky for years and I absolutely love Henry's products! I wouldn't use any other EDC. My Tailcap broke in February and I was able to reach him via phone that day and I had another tailcap in my hands a few days later. Its hard to wait such a long time for a light but in my opinion they are well worth it!


----------



## S1LVA

December 31, 2011
HI CRI Clicky w/ both style tail caps.
$173 tied up for 6+ months and counting....

PLEASE get it together, Henry!

S1LVA


----------



## ecallahan

January 1, 2012

High CRI Rotary


----------



## ChrisG

Clicky 200 
Ordered November 29
Canceled March 21


----------



## rynbxtr

I appreciate the sentiment behind wanting to help find machinists, but Henry needs to help himself out as well. 

Why would he continue to take orders (and money) when he is so back logged? It's not the wait (approx. 6 months) that I find so aggravating. It is the utter lack of communication. 

I want to believe all of he wonderful things I have heard about Henry, but in the past six months he has taken my money, only updated me when I contact him, and given me nothing but wildly inaccurate guesses as to when my order will ship. 

This is not just a man. This is a business. A business that is sitting on thousands of dollars, provided by loyal customers, all without delivery of the product or even accurate communication. 

Again, I mean no disrespect. But these business practices are deplorable.


----------



## TyJo

shelm said:


> very good post.
> 
> So Henry is a designer/assembler only and not a real manufacturer who owns the CNC-drilling machines and professional high-end tools? that's okay with me. I thought that sustaining a reliable flashlight business is based on owning the machines, programming them by yourself, testing different designs locally, optimizing the characteristics of the product and being responsible for the entire manufacturing process from the very beginning (supply of aluminum rods) to the end (retail packaged product).
> That's what JET-BEAM, for example, does. They have the machines, they produce it, they manufacture it and they design it and assemble it. It the full-fledged flashlight product.
> 
> So why does HDS *not belong to* the cpf section CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders where all the *other "1-man-shops"* are gathered? (Mac Custom's, Malkoff, McGizmo, Prometheus, Steve Ku, Lummi, ..)
> 
> All HDS-related threads should be moved to that cpf section imho or am i wrong??


JET-BEAM does not even belong in this discussion. I do agree that HDS is responsible for their product and their delays, etc.

As far as the rest... it depends on your definition of a "1-man-shop". Most manufacturers have not: been around as long as HDS, gained such a reputation, and provided such great customer service. Most do not possess the metallurgy skills to form their own metals, or form all of the other components in their lights. Most manufacturers are designer/assemblers only, this is how manufacturing works from my understanding. If this wasn't the case you would be purchasing lower quality products at a higher cost for every consumable good from toothbrushes to cars to toilet paper. HDS has chosen to provide a single flashlight option designed to very specific tolerances at extremely high quality, I wish you luck convincing members of this forum otherwise.


----------



## Ti²C

thanks all for the input !
now i understand what "significant backlog" means...:thinking:


----------



## ElectronGuru

HighlanderNorth said:


> there should be plenty of American machine shops that have been hurt by all the Chinese competition who would kill for a new contract to produce! Its not like they are swamped with business these days.....



Short term that's what happens. Long term, these shops close down and the skills are lost. What you end up with are fewer weaker shops, less able to deal with fluctuations and less willing to take risks or jump through hoops.




HighlanderNorth said:


> Not to get too far off subject here, But there are many US companies that have used the Chinese competition as an excuse for HUGE, VULGAR price gouging, to the point where they are now making the same products they were making 5-7 years ago, but charging 2-4 times as much money for their products. Then playing the victim card and claiming that they are "forced" to do it..... B.S..... How were you able to produce a product in America just a few years ago and make a good profit, but now you must charge much, much more for the same product produced by you at the same cost as before?



I'm not that familiar with examples of this, but the only broad legitimate cause would be loss of economies of scale from reduce sales/production, as customers shift to cheaper off shore alternatives.


----------



## brandocommando

HCRI Clicky.

January 5th 2012.

Waiting it out.


----------



## solloron1

HI CRI Clicky 120

January 3, 2012

I kind of forgot I ordered it until seeing this thread. Oh well the wait continues.


----------



## fishhead

Hi CRI Rotary ordered 2/1/2012.

I'm very close to canceling my order. I would love to have one of these but it's beginning
to look like the machine shop problems aren't easily solved.


----------



## pjandyho

fishhead said:


> Hi CRI Rotary ordered 2/1/2012.
> 
> I'm very close to canceling my order. I would love to have one of these but it's beginning
> to look like the machine shop problems aren't easily solved.


That's what I have been struggling with. I told myself the last time that if Henry can't deliver this time round, I am going to cancel my order. I hesitated emailing him because I am not sure what I would do, but I did emailed him anyway. Now that the bad news is out I am again unsure if I should cancel my order.


----------



## PaleBlueDot

I have been emailing Henry for the past few weeks. I've received from him multiple times confirmation that if I order it now, I will have my light in six weeks plus some travel time since I am outside the USA. Fine, I told myself, so I put in an order for a 200 lumen HDS tactical clicky.

So I put in an order worth $240 early this morning. I'll wait my six weeks and see how we go.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

From what I understand, Clicky part production is up to speed. It's the Rotary parts that are currently in limbo.


----------



## PaleBlueDot

the.Mtn.Man said:


> From what I understand, Clicky part production is up to speed. It's the Rotary parts that are currently in limbo.



That's great news! I've been drooling over an HDS for since Christmas of '11 and I finally freed up some funds just today so the first thing I ordered was one  Here's hoping smooth sailing for everyone in this thread.. Most of the people still waiting seem to be rotary and/or Hi CRI customers.


----------



## nbp

Say you cancel your order. What would you buy with the money? Something equivalent? There isn't anything like it. I'd just hold out if I were in that boat. 

At least you can't spend the money on anything dumb in the meantime.


----------



## pjandyho

nbp said:


> Say you cancel your order. What would you buy with the money? Something equivalent? There isn't anything like it. I'd just hold out if I were in that boat.
> 
> At least you can't spend the money on anything dumb in the meantime.


I am thinking... Another McGizmo Haiku 6V High CRI. It will be two pieces of high CRI Rotary that I may be canceling. Still not enough for a McGizmo Haiku 6V but still something.


----------



## Maxbelg

Custom HDS High CRI Clicky ordered 2/1/2012 but changed my order to Custom Rotary High CRI 27/2/2012. 

I've also started thinking about canceling my order. If I had a *DEFINITE ETA* I wouldn't cancel even if it was still 3 months, but an e-mail *reply* every couple of months "stating a few weeks yet" is starting to sound rather unbelievable. I'm very disappointed to write this as I have loved all my HDS lights and currently still love my 170GDP Acme and use it daily. There are no other lights that can replace the HDS, but there are other lights that are also interesting, especially some new Surefires. I'll make up my mind about whether to cancel soon...........


----------



## jrk

nbp said:


> Say you cancel your order. What would you buy with the money? Something equivalent? There isn't anything like it. I'd just hold out if I were in that boat.
> 
> At least you can't spend the money on anything dumb in the meantime.



I just went through this process - cancelled the rotary and ordered a Peak Logan / Nichia 219 from Overready. It may not be equivalent, but it's in the ballpark. One significant difference: it shipped yesterday. If the rotary bug hits again, I'll attempt to fight it off until it's available at a dealer. . .


----------



## beach honda

I really hate hearing about people cancelling their orders. I mean, I can totally understand, but I love HDS lights so much that I am in for the long haul. Stick with it Henry, we have your back brother!


----------



## thaugen

beach honda said:


> I really hate hearing about people cancelling their orders. I mean, I can totally understand, but I love HDS lights so much that I am in for the long haul. Stick with it Henry, we have your back brother!



I agree...Don't give up on Henry and HDS. I trust he'll be back to full speed soon.


----------



## thaugen

jrk said:


> I just went through this process - cancelled the rotary and ordered a Peak Logan / Nichia 219 from Overready. It may not be equivalent, but it's in the ballpark. One significant difference: it shipped yesterday. If the rotary bug hits again, I'll attempt to fight it off until it's available at a dealer. . .



Sorry to hear you canceled your order. The Peak Logan with Nichia 219 may be a nice light that is available for immediate shipping, but it is not in the same ballpark as the Rotary.


----------



## davyro

pjandyho said:


> I am thinking... Another McGizmo Haiku 6V High CRI. It will be two pieces of high CRI Rotary that I may be canceling. Still not enough for a McGizmo Haiku 6V but still something.



I've got a Haiku 6V with a nichia 219 it's a great light but i'd still love an Hi-Cri Rotary i know you've waited a long time but i'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## nbp

pjandyho said:


> I am thinking... Another McGizmo Haiku 6V High CRI. It will be two pieces of high CRI Rotary that I may be canceling. Still not enough for a McGizmo Haiku 6V but still something.



You'll get no arguments from me on that, it's a worthy cause. 

But for those who really need the programmability, there just aren't many options that are good direct replacements for the Clicky or Rotary.


----------



## rewdee

the.Mtn.Man said:


> From what I understand, Clicky part production is up to speed. It's the Rotary parts that are currently in limbo.



Clicky parts up to speed? Is anyone receiving thier clicky recently?


----------



## pjandyho

davyro said:


> I've got a Haiku 6V with a nichia 219 it's a great light but i'd still love an Hi-Cri Rotary i know you've waited a long time but i'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


Yup.. I think you are right. I will not be rash... I will not be rash... I will not be rash... I will not be rash...


----------



## pjandyho

nbp said:


> You'll get no arguments from me on that, it's a worthy cause.
> 
> But for those who really need the programmability, there just aren't many options that are good direct replacements for the Clicky or Rotary.


But I am arguing with myself. I love HDS and I love the rotary series. And because I have already waited so long, I thought it would be a waste to give up now.


----------



## Maxbelg

:sigh: I'm very sad right now as I cancelled my order on my custom High CRI Rotary. I'll probably buy one later when they're available and IN STOCK, but I really needed an accurate ETA to wait any longer.


----------



## tjswarbrick

In case you missed it, Henry chimed in re: machine shops and part availability in Post # 1543 (pg 52) on the HDS Systems EDC # 16 thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...stems-EDC-16&p=3962413&highlight=#post3962413 .
I'm so excited - looks like I will get my Hi CRI Clicky this summer after all!


----------



## Imon

SaVaGe said:


> I ordered mine end of January 2012. He told me last month that right around end of June is when ill probably will get mine.
> ...



This shipment priority by order date has me confused. I know Henry insists he ships based on order date but you said you ordered late January... I ordered early January, does this mean I get my light mid to late June?
I know he said he fulfilled his military obligations first and that he is lacking certain parts for Rotaries and High CRI lights, still, seeing as we haven't heard from people who ordered in December and even some who ordered in November you might want to withhold optimism on that end of June timetable Savage...

Unless, of course, members, or even nonmembers, of this forum _have_ been receiving lights and we just haven't heard about it. Please, if you receive your light let us know.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

F250XLT, your trolling, baiting, flaming posts have been removed, also responses to them. This is a thread for members who ordered HDS flashlights to post in. Your posts have disrupted this thread. See CPF Rule 4. Please desist from such behavior in the future in this thread or other threads.

Bill


----------



## eh4

nbp said:


> Say you cancel your order. What would you buy with the money? Something equivalent? There isn't anything like it. I'd just hold out if I were in that boat.
> 
> At least you can't spend the money on anything dumb in the meantime.



+1 
you either want one or you don't, if the guy will give you your money back if you want to back out then there's really not much to complain about -waiting sucks.


----------



## HotWire

Whatever the wait your light will be worth it. Henry is a reliable, honest dealer who is stuck in the middle between customer/machinist. I have 3 of his lights and they are bulletproof! Be patient and you will get your light. I may order another to show my faith in Henry.


----------



## Greighps

EDC 200lm Clicky LE
Placed order date: 16 June 2012
Order recieved date: 30 July 2012

*will edit when recieved.

*Update 22 June 2012: Henry said the parts to my light should be in from the machine shop in a few day, light will be built and shipped.

*Update 3 July 2012: Henry informed me parts came in 28 June 2012, and he hopes it will ship by aprox. Friday (end of the week/ 6 July 2012-ish).

*Update 12 July 2012: Henry informed me the assemblers were a little slow, and just got the light built, still needs to be calibrated and go through final testing. The light , he thinks, should ship this week.

*Update 20 July 2012: Address changed, Informed it should ship this week.

*Update 30 july 2012: Delivered


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

nbp said:


> Say you cancel your order. What would you buy with the money? Something equivalent? There isn't anything like it. I'd just hold out if I were in that boat.


I agree. Feature for feature, HDS lights are the best on the market as far as I'm concerned. No other light even comes close.


----------



## OCD

I agree with pretty much everything said... from customer service to the light itself, everything about HDS is top notch. I ordered my 200 clicky in January of 2011. It took 16 weeks almost to the day to get it. It was a long wait but well worth it as my HDS hasn't left my side since.


----------



## beach honda

To all those who are impatient...I can totally understand. We are flashaholics. That's a serious term.

But Henry is an outstanding individual. He will not let this turn into some fiasco that crumbles apart with people not getting lights, etc. You WILL get your lights. Sure, it may take some time but once you get your HDS, you will realize that is worth all the wait. Such top notch lights. so worth it. He will get back on track and once again be full scale and regain his top dog status. NO WORRIES! Give the man a little time. He embodies what it means to be a fantastic company with excellent customer service. Please give the guy a little time and you will see how awesome the lights are.

I can't wait for my rotary! Hell, it's not like we don't have a ton of other lights to keep us company in the meantime.

Eye candy of past HDS lights to tide you over:


----------



## rynbxtr

Good news! Henry is definitely shipping!

DC Tactical 140
Ordered: January 16, 2012
I was told on the 23rd that it should ship in about 4 weeks.
Received (Finally!): June 22, 2012

I was literally going to cancel my order when I got home yesterday. Instead, it was sitting in my mail box!

The lesson of this story? Wait, and you shall be rewarded!

Now if I could just figure out how to program this thing


----------



## thaugen

That is good news! Based on what Henry recently told me in an e-mail the rotary and High CRI will be delayed another month (or so...). 

Enjoy your new light!


----------



## Imon

rynbxtr said:


> Good news! Henry is definitely shipping!
> 
> DC Tactical 140
> Ordered: January 16, 2012
> I was told on the 23rd that it should ship in about 4 weeks.
> Received (Finally!): June 22, 2012
> 
> I was literally going to cancel my order when I got home yesterday. Instead, it was sitting in my mail box!
> 
> The lesson of this story? Wait, and you shall be rewarded!
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to program this thing



Lucky you!
I actually ordered my light before you did but I suppose Henry just doesn't have any High CRI emitters lying around.


----------



## S1LVA

Same here. I ordered in December. Hi CRI. I didn't know that he was picky about his emitters too. I wonder what process he uses to get his emitters.

S1LVA


----------



## Sean Rorie

Sean Rorie said:


> June 3rd 2012
> I have ordered a 120 exec,then bumped it to a 140 exec two days latter.Henry has been very helpfull putting up with me as I wanted a 170 but it does not have the GD emitter anymore so settled for a 140e with GD



Just received my light ordered 3rd June arrived today 27th June. Beautiful light very happy thank you Henry.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Congrats!
Glad to see people getting their lights.
I'll be really glad to see Hi CRI's shipping.


----------



## DrewDT

It is good news to hear people are receiving their orders. I placed an order on June 24 for a custom clicky; 200 lumens, sapphire lens, silver bezel. I also ordered a Kydex holster for it a couple days later and Henry sent me an email stating he'll combine the orders and refund the shipping on the second order. I didn't even have to ask him to do this. I see what people are talking about when they say he has legendary customer service.


----------



## burntoshine

high cri rotary, black bezel, flush button, sapphire glass

ordered January 14, 2012

still waiting


----------



## Mark-60

Apr 15, 2012 01:20:46 PDT
EDC Custom Rotary
Item #: Cr200LsBsbB123F
Description: 200 lm, sapphire, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn


----------



## mixographer

I ordered a 140 clicky on June 24, and got it on June 29. Great light. I think I'll join the queue for a Rotary and wait it out.

Jimmy


----------



## PaleBlueDot

Ordered June 16,2012 a 200 tactical clicky. Good to see some people who ordered in June are already getting their lights! Fingers crossed I have one in my hands soon!


----------



## burntoshine

Pale Blue Dot! Excellent name!


----------



## Imon

burntoshine said:


> Pale Blue Dot! Excellent name!




Crumbly .... but good.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Went to the post office yesterday, got there after they closed. There was a yellow slip of paper letting me know that we have a package that was to big to put in our P.O. Box. I suddenly felt like a kid the night before Christmas. Got up this morning got ready for work, rushed to the post office............bubble busted! It was a package for my wife. The waiting continues.


----------



## eh4

I guess that it's safe enough to assume that standard vanilla Clickies are moving through production smoothly now, and that it's Rotary and high CRI that are bottle necked. 
I'm assuming that once the Rotary and high CRI models start flowing, those waiting for more months and those waiting for less months will find their orders filled fairly closely together in time.

My order:
Flush buttoned sapphire lens Rotary, High CRI (order changed to CRI + sapphire months in without issue once the CRI became available), originally ordered in early November.

-and I basically joined CPF because of HDS, to help anwer my questions. ;-)


----------



## thaugen

Johnbeck180 said:


> Went to the post office yesterday, got there after they closed. There was a yellow slip of paper letting me know that we have a package that was to big to put in our P.O. Box. I suddenly felt like a kid the night before Christmas. Got up this morning got ready for work, rushed to the post office............bubble busted! It was a package for my wife. The waiting continues.



Great description of my world of HDS waiting!


----------



## Greighps

Johnbeck180 said:


> Went to the post office yesterday, got there after they closed. There was a yellow slip of paper letting me know that we have a package that was to big to put in our P.O. Box. I suddenly felt like a kid the night before Christmas. Got up this morning got ready for work, rushed to the post office............bubble busted! It was a package for my wife. The waiting continues.




Ahh, man. I was getting excited for you, until the end. Man that must have hurt haha.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Greighps said:


> Ahh, man. I was getting excited for you, until the end. Man that must have hurt haha.



I tried not to get to excited and keep ahold of the possibility that it might not be my light but that was a hard thing to do. I emailed Henry somewhere around 2-3 weeks ago, he said I still had several weeks to go till I get my hi cri. I'm glad to see other people getting their lights, let's me that I along with everyone else will receive their lights.

Thaugen: this is the second time this has happened.


----------



## Jaiofspam

just wanted to give you guys an update, got my hds edc 120t 2 weeks ago (ordered on may 3rd). loving it, hope all those that have ordered and are still waiting get their lights soon .


----------



## tjswarbrick

Quick update: Henry says Rotaries are just missing 1 part. They're close, but based on recent experience, he won't estimate ship times until it gets approved.

He also says they're running low on Clicky bodies - 
Have more been received?
Are you still in line for a Clicky?
I wonder how long it'll take to complete another run of those...


----------



## thaugen

Well the weeks keep turning into months on my HCRI Clicky and Rotary order...anyone getting their lights yet?


----------



## AnAppleSnail

*Several people got their lights*



thaugen said:


> Well the weeks keep turning into months on my HCRI Clicky and Rotary order...anyone getting their lights yet?



I wonder if you can have Henry ship the Clicky ahead of the Rotary?


----------



## Shooter21

im still waiting for mine i ordered the hicri clicky on Dec. 31st


----------



## dy5

Exactly the same situation as Shooter21 ... getting on toward seven months.


----------



## thaugen

I am at 7 months...

As far as I can tell no HCRI or Rotary models have shipped yet.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

thaugen said:


> Well the weeks keep turning into months on my HCRI Clicky and Rotary order...anyone getting their lights yet?


 It has been a crazy long wait, hasn't it? I've reached an almost zen-like state about it.


----------



## beach honda

The way I see it, order and forget about it. When you finally do get your light, you will be surprised and extra happy 

The wait is worth it! HDS are some superb lights!


----------



## tjswarbrick

beach honda said:


> The way I see it, order and forget about it.



Or do like me, and pick up "substitutes" in the interim - I grabbed a Groovy! and a neutral Quark AA2 w/ CR123 body. Both are good, neither is an HDS.
Still anxiously awaiting my Hi CRI Clicky.

I try to forget, but I just can't get it out of my mind.


----------



## Grizzman

I've been doing some research on single CR123 lights for EDC purposes, and am leaning pretty heavily towards an HDS Clicky. I just created a custom Rotary order on the website, and it says:

EDC Custom Rotary: $200.00, Part number: CrHcriLsBsbB123R, 
Description: high CRI 120 lm, sapphire, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, raised btn

Please allow two weeks for us to build your custom flashlight.

Yes, is says there's a 2 week wait time listed for a high CRI Rotary. If it really will take a multi-month wait, with payment up front, then I'll just pick up a Malkoff MD2 ( or two) first, and get an HDS later. 

I've waited six months for limited production gun holsters multiple times, so waiting for quality product isn't a big deal. 

Good luck, Henry, with your production challenges.

Grizz


----------



## Darwinsdead

Well I just broke down and ordered a 120 from battery station. I couldn't stop myself...I NEEDED my first HDS sooner rather than later.


----------



## thaugen

Darwinsdead said:


> Well I just broke down and ordered a 120 from battery station. I couldn't stop myself...I NEEDED my first HDS sooner rather than later.



The HDS 120 will certainly provide some instant gratification for your HDS cravings! Those are great little lights!


----------



## Evltcat

Darwinsdead said:


> Well I just broke down and ordered a 120 from battery station. I couldn't stop myself...I NEEDED my first HDS sooner rather than later.





I did the same thing last month and you won't be disappointed! 
Problem is, now I'm scanning the dealers waiting for someone to get a clicky 200 in stock! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greighps

Darwinsdead said:


> Well I just broke down and ordered a 120 from battery station. I couldn't stop myself...I NEEDED my first HDS sooner rather than later.


 
Guilty also. Waiting anxiously.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I just saw a guy on the HDS EDC 16 thread who only had 2 rotaries on order with HDS, and his dad received a package from there.
We may need to wait a couple days to see what, exactly, he received, but it gives me hope.


----------



## Burntrice

I've been waiting for a rotary for 3 months, just asked Henry for an update 
Like many people, i'm trying to forget about it or the wait will drive me mad!

I've had a reply, looks like another 7 weeks till I might see it.


----------



## KDM

Anyone received their rotary lately?


----------



## Ualnosaj

Hmmm is the consensus generally to order off the shelf from a third party? It seems like ordering direct is like getting a car from the factory (3 month lead time...).


----------



## nbp

Ualnosaj said:


> Hmmm is the consensus generally to order off the shelf from a third party? It seems like ordering direct is like getting a car from the factory (3 month lead time...).



Depends if you are in front of that vendor in line or behind him.


----------



## eh4

I registered here at CPF last fall just so that I could ask a few questions about HDS lights.
Finally ordered a Rotary Cool White in early November back before the HCRI was an option and then changed my order to HCRI around new year. 

I received a Rotary Cool White by mistake two weeks ago and due to my own wishful thinking as well as the truly excellent tint of the CW, I was temporarily confused as to whether the HCRI was very high temperature and bright or if I'd received a Cool White instead.

I Really hated to send it back, but the mix up was confirmed over email. Two more weeks turn around and I now have	Exactly the light that I first believed was possible last Nov. 

This is a perfect light, practically speaking. No joke.

I'm ordering a Cool White Clicky and another HCRI clicky or rotary as soon as I can scrape the pennies together, straight from HDS.

It was so much worth the wait -a wait which btw should be a thing of the past before too long, based on the workmanship I see in this light. -Some excellent parts are making it down the line and it stands to reason that whoever is making then should be able to repeat it.

This is an under priced light for what it is, that is all that there is to it.

The anticipation can be exasperating, but the satisfaction of delayed gratification, finally realized without compromise is hard to beat. My next order will be much less painful to wait for now that I've got a practically perfect light.


----------



## pjandyho

You are right eh4. Coming from a collection of mainly Surefire products, I think the rotary is very reasonably priced (if not under priced) for such a solid and well thought out product. I have a cool white rotary which I have had since it was first introduced to this market and it remains my all time favorite, other than my McGizmo Haiku. I just can't wait to get the high CRI rotary. I have had other more powerful EDC lights like the SC600 but none came close to the feel and UI of the rotary. Definitely worth spending on.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

*How can you guys possibly wait so long with no foreseeable delivery in sight?*

Personally you guys must have *terrific patience* or maybe a *mixture of patience and hidden or open frustration.*

Surely ther are plenty of *heavy duty CR123 lights* out there in the *marketplace* that are *"nearly" as good as Henry's. 

I did say "NEARLY as good".*

You guys must have been *dedicated HENRY followers* from the start to be still ordering his products *knowing the wait situation!*

Good luck with the waiting period, and I hope *production speeds up* for you *dedicated people!
*
*If you want to, please let me know why you do it.



Cheers*


----------



## pjandyho

Oztorchfreak said:


> *How can you guys possibly wait so long with no foreseeable delivery in sight?*
> 
> Personally you guys must have *terrific patience* or maybe a *mixture of patience and hidden or open frustration.*
> 
> Surely ther are plenty of *heavy duty CR123 lights* out there in the *marketplace* that are *"nearly" as good as Henry's.
> 
> I did say "NEARLY as good".*
> 
> You guys must have been *dedicated HENRY followers* from the start to be still ordering his products *knowing the wait situation!*
> 
> Good luck with the waiting period, and I hope *production speeds up* for you *dedicated people!
> *
> *If you want to, please let me know why you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers*


Hi Oztorch,

Thanks for sharing. To each his own opinion. Nothing wrong with yours. I would feel the same if I am not familiar with Henry and his ways. You did mention "nearly" as good, but nearly is not enough for us followers of HDS products. We want the real thing. If you have had his lights in your hands you would know why we love HDS lights so much. I have many lights that I like, many much brighter than my HDS. But none of them come close to HDS in terms of built, quality, and UI; and not to mention the uncompromising quality assurance offered by Henry.

I do admit that I did face some frustrations during these waiting periods, and many times I wished Henry could be more forthright and specific about his delivery dates, but a couple of posts by Henry said everything he needed to say. Basically he don't have a specific date because the machine shop could not offer him one. Read the links below for what Henry had said.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tes-thoughts&p=3895730&viewfull=1#post3895730

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...stems-EDC-16&p=3965551&viewfull=1#post3965551

We followers know Henry's style and we know his business principles. Basically, once you paid him the money you can be assured that he will try his very best to get it done for you. With that said, I do trust he will eventually deliver the products to me even though I have been waiting for them since late December last year. Thankfully I already have a few HDS in my hands including a first release 200 rotary to play with till my high CRI rotaries arrive.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

pjandyho said:


> Hi Oztorch,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. To each his own opinion. Nothing wrong with yours. I would feel the same if I am not familiar with Henry and his ways. You did mention "nearly" as good, but nearly is not enough for us followers of HDS products. We want the real thing. If you have had his lights in your hands you would know why we love HDS lights so much. I have many lights that I like, many much brighter than my HDS. But none of them come close to HDS in terms of built, quality, and UI; and not to mention the uncompromising quality assurance offered by Henry.
> 
> I do admit that I did face some frustrations during these waiting periods, and many times I wished Henry could be more forthright and specific about his delivery dates, but a couple of posts by Henry said everything he needed to say. Basically he don't have a specific date because the machine shop could not offer him one. Read the links below for what Henry had said.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tes-thoughts&p=3895730&viewfull=1#post3895730
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...stems-EDC-16&p=3965551&viewfull=1#post3965551
> 
> We followers know Henry's style and we know his business principles. Basically, once you paid him the money you can be assured that he will try his very best to get it done for you. With that said, I do trust he will eventually deliver the products to me even though I have been waiting for them since late December last year. Thankfully I already have a few HDS in my hands including a first release 200 rotary to play with till my high CRI rotaries arrive.




I am starting to get the *understanding *of how it all works with *HDS* stuff.

*I wanted to buy a HDS Rotary months ago,* but when I read some posts on the *waiting time* I decided not to do it because I would not be able to wait that long like you guys have.

At the moment my mostly used *EDC is a CR123 or RCR123 light is the Olight I1* with *3 levels of brightness* and with an *RCR123* it produces more than* 440 lumens* in a *tiny EDC size format that easily fits in my pocket.

*I know it would not take the *abuse* that *HDS lights* can, but for *$30 AUS* it is a *very good buy* and if it breaks *I can easily afford to buy another one. 
*

*CHEERS*


----------



## eh4

I'm half way saved up for my second order, then ordering a third and then I'm done for a while.
First was a Rotary HCRI.
Next will be a 200 Clicky, and third another HCRI in Clicky form.
One of them might or might not end up being a gift in the future.
They'll be ordered separately so as to not stall both if one gets delayed.


----------



## davyro

I'm still holding off from ordering another HDS,i will order an Hi Cri Rotary when things get sorted out at Henry's end,what i can't understand is a couple of months ago Henry stated he was delivering the military orders,then a few lights got delivered to a few dealers & a few customers.So i thought the military orders must have been completed freeing him up to provide the dealers & customers orders,sadly it seems something is holding up the delivery of more lights.I just think it would be nice to be updated on a more regular basis.That's the reason i won't order i haven't got a clue what is going on.:shrug:


----------



## mbw_151

After reading about Henry's supplier issues, I vowed not the pester him about my HCRI Clicky delivery. Well last week I caved in, broke my vow and emailed Henry. He said mine was likely in the "next batch". I hope that means soon, 02 Jan 2012 when I ordered it was so long ago. I'm sure that I've overloaded on Surefire/Malkoffs while waiting for my HDS. I had to get my fix somehow....


----------



## Johnbeck180

mbw_151 said:


> After reading about Henry's supplier issues, I vowed not the pester him about my HCRI Clicky delivery. Well last week I caved in, broke my vow and emailed Henry. He said mine was likely in the "next batch". I hope that means soon, 02 Jan 2012 when I ordered it was so long ago. I'm sure that I've overloaded on Surefire/Malkoffs while waiting for my HDS. I had to get my fix somehow....



I ordered mine in May, I completely understand what you mean. I didn't want to bother him either. You held out longer than I did, I sent him an email in July, I think I've finaly came to the point where I've forgot about it and when it shows up in the mail I will be completely surprised!!


----------



## thaugen

I have been waiting since January 2012 as well. I am glad Henry's lights are worth the wait...


----------



## rewdee

How about Clickies? Anybody else received theirs? A few reported receiving their Clicky, but recently it has been very quiet?


----------



## thaugen

I have had a HCRI Clicky on order since April 2012...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

eh4 said:


> Some excellent parts are making it down the line and it stands to reason that whoever is making then should be able to repeat it.


Apparently Henry is an almost obsessive perfectionist and will never hesitate to send back a part that doesn't meet his exacting specifications. I understand that he personally inspects each and every part himself. That's a large part of the reason why I'm willing to be patient, because I know that when I do eventually get my light that it will have the same high standards of quality that I've come to expect from HDS. Henry could have filled his back orders months if he had been willing to compromise, but he hasn't which gives me confidence.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Oztorchfreak said:


> Surely ther are plenty of *heavy duty CR123 lights* out there in the *marketplace* that are *"nearly" as good as Henry's. *


Name them, if you don't mind. I've looked, but I have never found another light that has features and quality comparable to HDS lights. McGizmo lights can certainly match them in the quality department, but they're a bit lacking in features in my opinion (plus they're staggeringly expensive).

So when you suggest that there are "plenty of heavy duty CR123 lights" nearly as good as HDS, what lights are you thinking of?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Oztorchfreak said:


> At the moment my mostly used *EDC is a CR123 or RCR123 light is the Olight I1* with *3 levels of brightness* and with an *RCR123* it produces more than* 440 lumens* in a *tiny EDC size format that easily fits in my pocket.*


I could care less about the high end because I rarely use it. I'm an ultra-low guy, so for me, it's not about how bright a light is but how low it can go. With a bottom end of 0.07 lumens, this is one of the key features that HDS offers that few other manufacturers match. 4Sevens is one, and their lights are very economical, but then I'd have to give up other features like the super-rugged build quality and flexible and customizable interface, another standout feature that not many manufacturers offer. Even rarer is a light with all these features and available as high CRI.

On an unrelated note, why do you randomly bold words and phrases in your posts?


----------



## sqchram

Ordered EDC Custom Rotary: $169.00, Part number: CrHcriLgBsbB123F, 
Description: high CRI 120 lm, uc glass, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn 8/16/12
Called first and Henry said 4-8 weeks.

Actually, I went ahead and ordered a few backups as well. I figured why not? $15 shipping!


----------



## fishhead

Well, I'm out. Nearly 7 months waiting for a hiCRI rotary but I sure could use the money somewhere else.


----------



## pjandyho

fishhead said:


> Well, I'm out. Nearly 7 months waiting for a hiCRI rotary but I sure could use the money somewhere else.


I know, the Damascus Tri EDC from Mac?


----------



## fishhead

Yep :laughing: That one is going to put a bit of a dent in my checking account...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Just got an email from my wife saying that my high CRI Rotary has arrived.

So, ordered January 2; received August 27. Almost 9-months!


----------



## pjandyho

I hope mine is on its way. Ordered around the same time as you. If I am not wrong, I ordered just after Christmas but the order was only processed on 2nd January.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Well just so you know, the light is _gorgeous_. I'll be posting more comments later in the HDS thread.


----------



## Shooter21

hey guys guess what i found in my mail today? my long awaited HCRI Clicky and it is beautiful. i was surprised to see that the reflector was changed with alot of aggressive stippling which creates a perfect beam unlike my old 200 lumen rotary.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Shooter21 said:


> hey guys guess what i found in my mail today? my long awaited HCRI Clicky and it is beautiful. i was surprised to see that the reflector was changed with alot of aggressive stippling which creates a perfect beam unlike my old 200 lumen rotary.



This is good news! Congrats, When did you order yours?


----------



## Shooter21

Johnbeck180 said:


> This is good news! Congrats, When did you order yours?


December 31st


----------



## Johnbeck180

Shooter21 said:


> December 31st



May, 6th 2012 here. Looks like I still have a while to wait. At least people are recieving their clickys. If you have time can you post some beam shots. :0)


----------



## dy5

I'm happy to report that my HiCri clicky also just arrived today. Ordered 12/30/11


----------



## Johnbeck180

Also great news!!


----------



## nbp

Ooh, this is exciting! I don't have anything on order but being an HDS and Henry fan I'm glad to see him putting out lights again! Welcome to the club guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vesper

I'm raising my beer to all of you who stuck with it. Glad the lights are shipping. Hopefully Henry gets some good suppliers he can count on... I'm finally feeling like ordering my first HDS.


----------



## ecallahan

My Hi CRI rotary arrived in the mail August 27th, totally took me by surprise. I am very happy with it. I took the wait as an opportunity to improve my patience, and it was worth the wait. And I have a pretty neat serial number - 22222.


----------



## pjandyho

I did not expect the mail man to come by. Was in the house the whole afternoon and nobody came. Just when I stepped out for 1/2 an hour the mailman came by to drop the delivery note at my door. Damn! I believe it must be a couple of high CRI rotaries from HDS since I have nothing else that is pending delivery.


----------



## thaugen

This is good news. My HDS HCRI Rotary ordered middle of January 2012 should be arriving soon!


----------



## pjandyho

thaugen said:


> This is good news. My HDS HCRI Rotary ordered middle of January 2012 should be arriving soon!


Hope you get your's too. We have been waiting too long for this.


----------



## thaugen

pjandyho said:


> Hope you get your's too. We have been waiting too long for this.



Thanks! And no kidding...this wait is getting a bit ridiculous! We must really like the HDS lights!


----------



## fishhead

Do I have great timing or what? You all should thank me - obviously the supply floodgates opened once I cancelled my order. I'm sure it's the same principle in action as the washing cars/rain phenomenon. :shakehead

Oh well, maybe I'll try again in the future. In the meantime I'm getting a super-thrower from saabluster and a nice little Damascus light from Mac.


----------



## thaugen

fishhead said:


> Do I have great timing or what? You all should thank me - obviously the supply floodgates opened once I cancelled my order. I'm sure it's the same principle in action as the washing cars/rain phenomenon. :shakehead
> 
> Oh well, maybe I'll try again in the future. In the meantime I'm getting a super-thrower from saabluster and a nice little Damascus light from Mac.



Don't worry...I am sure the marketplace will have a few HCRI lights for sale in the next few days. In fact there is one on the CPM right now. Let the games begin!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

thaugen said:


> Thanks! And no kidding...this wait is getting a bit ridiculous! We must really like the HDS lights!


For me it's the fact that there are simply no other lights on the market like what HDS offers. Since buying my first HDS a couple of years ago, I have never seriously considered buying any other brand.


----------



## thaugen

No HDS lights in the mail for me today...perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## Johnbeck180

I did see a hi cri clicky in the market place a couple hours ago. As of when I saw it it was not sold. Might still be there.


----------



## davyro

Really glad for everyone who are receiving there HDS lights,I'm the same as the.Mtn.Man after the first HDS light i bought I've wanted & bought other lights but nothing is anywhere near an HDS light to me.I just love everything about them from size weight there looks & what it can actually do.So enjoy your light's people it will soon be dark nights in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Johnbeck180

davyro said:


> Really glad for everyone who are receiving there HDS lights,I'm the same as the.Mtn.Man after the first HDS light i bought I've wanted & bought other lights but nothing is anywhere near an HDS light to me.I just love everything about them from size weight there looks & what it can actually do.So enjoy your light's people it will soon be dark nights in the northern hemisphere.



Im in the same boat also. In my first year as a flashaholic I bought a few different brands of lights. Then I got an HDS....now I'm an HDSaholic....:0)


----------



## Burgess

the.Mtn.Man said:


> So, ordered January 2; received August 27. Almost 9-months!




Uhmmm . . . .

Almost* 8* months !





Glad you finally got your HDS.

Been thinking of one, myself.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Burgess said:


> Uhmmm . . . .
> 
> Almost* 8* months !



Well, 238 days is 7.819 months, which is almost 8, which is almost 9, which is almost 1 year... 

Maybe mine will arrive soon - January 25th or so order date. Kills me that I'll be out of town for a week soon!


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'm glad to see lights are still arriving. Ordered my HiCRI January 27 or so. Waiting anxiously...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Burgess said:


> Uhmmm . . . .
> 
> Almost* 8* months !


Depends on if you're referring to actual months or calendar months. 

But, yeah, have no idea why I said 9-months.


----------



## burntoshine

ordered my HiCRI rotary on January 15th; still waiting. i'll post when it arrives, y'all.


----------



## pjandyho

pjandyho said:


> I did not expect the mail man to come by. Was in the house the whole afternoon and nobody came. Just when I stepped out for 1/2 an hour the mailman came by to drop the delivery note at my door. Damn! I believe it must be a couple of high CRI rotaries from HDS since I have nothing else that is pending delivery.


Went down to the post office and yes it is indeed the couple of high CRI rotaries that I have ordered. Workmanship of these lights are superb. Tint is warm but nice. As long as it doesn't look like the pee yellow Cree high CRI emitters from foursevens I am perfectly happy with it. Almost the same tint as the Malkoff M61HCRI drop-in I had except the Malkoff one has a tad more rosiness to the tint. I paid $40 shipping for these and thought it was expensive, but I saw the stamp on the package and on it was printed an amount of $43.80 by USPS. Henry must have absorbed the rest. Thanks Henry for the dedication in delivering the best quality to us!


----------



## thaugen

Congratulations on your new lights! I hope they serve you well. 

I am still waiting for my HCRI Rotary, but trust the "light" will soon appear at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Cavannus

pjandyho said:


> Went down to the post office and yes it is indeed the couple of high CRI rotaries that I have ordered. [...]


High-CRI ordered on January 1st (I live in Canada), so I hope it's arriving very soon!


----------



## Empire

Johnbeck180 said:


> I just had a thought.
> I know Henry is having problems getting a machining shop to make his lights. So my thought is: maybe we can help him out, does anyone know a machining shop close to them? We could possible start getting phone numbers for Henry. I'm sure he'll probably want to stay in the US due to shipping cost. Off the top of my head I know of two I can get the number to. I'm in central Indiana. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm in Tucson and know some


----------



## Johnbeck180

Empire said:


> I'm in Tucson and know some



I emailed Henry about this a while back. But he said the process of finding a new machine shop is no easy task. It's not as simple as just calling on the phone. He said there were many many things that go into finding the right machine shop, I believe this because Henry is from what I've heard is a perfectionist. He was very thankful for the gesture, I think I would have been creating more work for him instead of trying to help.


----------



## S1LVA

Hi CRI clicky. Ordered Dec. 31st. Arrived some time last week while I was on vacation.

It was a pleasant surprise to come home to 

S1LVA


----------



## alanagnostic

I ordered a HCRI Clicky on Dec 31st of last year and I was getting a little impatient because others seem to be getting their Clickies and I hadn't received mine, so I emailed Henry. He said he was still waiting for one part that he needed to build my Clicky and that it would be at least a couple of weeks before he could ship it (hopefully it really is just a few weeks and not 9 more months). Just so everyone knows, I ordered my Clicky with the raised button, so maybe that's the part he's waiting for. The wait continues......


----------



## threethrty

I ordered my custom Rotary (flush button, black bezel, & sapphire lens) on 12/30/11. I was out of my office last Thursday & Friday, but I was very happy to find the HDS package sitting on my desk when I returned on Tuesday morning (9/4/12). While it took around 8 months to get it, & I'm not disappointed at all. I think it was very much worth the wait! I love how quiet the button is! Everything about this light screams quality, & I'm happy for Henry that he was able to find a vendor/shop that could fabricate to his standards & specifications. I hope it's smooth sailing from here so that all those who have ordered get to enjoy these lights.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

I ordered my HI CRI EDC clicky (flush button), on the 31 January. I live in the UK, so not sure if that will add a little longer to my wait?

It would be nice if when a batch was nearly completed and ready to ship...that an email would be sent to all concerned in advance. And If some batches are awaiting parts etc for what ever reason, that an email is sent every month say for each batch to all concerned, just informing them of the delay, nothing elaborate.

Just so people know that their order still exists.

I have to admit, I am like others...my order is more like a myth to me now...did I really hit the order button all that time ago :thinking:


----------



## srgantong

First, I want to say thank you to everyone for the information on this forum. I was in search for my perfect EDC light. I have a few 4sevens, which I love, but I wanted to step it up. Reading through the post made an HDS my perfect choice. I originally wanted to order the EDC Rotary with sapphire lens but I can see that the people that have to wait the longest are the High CRI and Rotary lights. So I order the EDC Executive 170 on 8/5; Henry emailed me that it should ship in about 8 weeks. Realistically how long is it taking to receive the executive models or have the executive models been on par with the wait period? Second, is the Rotary model worth the extended wait period if I do decide to upgrade? I know the answers will be subjective to each person’s opinion; I just wanted to see what the consensus is, since I am a newbie to flashlights. Thank you for the time.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Anyone else received their Hi cri clicky or any other HDS light? This thread has went cold, witch worries me.


----------



## thaugen

Still patiently waiting...since January 12, 2012...I have high hopes for a HCRI and 200 Rotary to land on my doorstep very soon!


----------



## davyro

Is anyone actually receiving any lights from Henry at this time or has it gone quiet again? I'm still wanting to order a light but there's no way I'm going to while there's such a long wait with no correspondence from Henry.I think the least that should be happening is for folks to be kept informed or have i missed something in the past month or two.


----------



## Snareman

davyro said:


> Is anyone actually receiving any lights from Henry at this time or has it gone quiet again? I'm still wanting to order a light but there's no way I'm going to while there's such a long wait with no correspondence from Henry.I think the least that should be happening is for folks to be kept informed or have i missed something in the past month or two.



Henry really doesn't ever keep the masses informed. He has made a few posts about the hold ups and his sourcing issues, but generally you are in the dark unless you specifically send him an email or call him, in which case he seems to be likely to tell you it will be around 8 weeks. Can be a bit frustrating.


----------



## pjandyho

davyro said:


> Is anyone actually receiving any lights from Henry at this time or has it gone quiet again? I'm still wanting to order a light but there's no way I'm going to while there's such a long wait with no correspondence from Henry.I think the least that should be happening is for folks to be kept informed or have i missed something in the past month or two.


I think you should just order one and hope to receive it soon than to wait. Everyday you wait means everyday you get left behind in the order as more orders pile up. Looking at the quantities being manufactured each time, and the huge backlogs, it would be a year or so before Henry could actually be back in full production. Although I can't say this for certain but it certainly looks like it is very likely the case here. Don't forget that he is taking on orders not only from CPF.


----------



## davyro

pjandyho said:


> I think you should just order one and hope to receive it soon than to wait. Everyday you wait means everyday you get left behind in the order as more orders pile up. Looking at the quantities being manufactured each time, and the huge backlogs, it would be a year or so before Henry could actually be back in full production. Although I can't say this for certain but it certainly looks like it is very likely the case here. Don't forget that he is taking on orders not only from CPF.



I would agree with what your saying but i own a few HDS lights already so I'm not desperate to get my hands on a new one,I would like an Hi Cri Rotary but I'd rather have the money in my pocket until i can just order a light & have it in my hand a week or two later.At this moment I've no desire to spend the money & maybe in 10 months time still be without a light,there's also a chance one might pop up for sale on the market place before then.Having said that i do know if one did pop up for sale it would be gone within minutes.I've also modded my 120E with a nichia 219 so that's keeping me happy at the present time.I'm also thinking of getting an XP-G2 upgrade to my 170T but I'm undecided at this minute.


----------



## mbw_151

Waiting since 02 Jan 2012 for a HCRI Clicky. Wondering if anyone has received a light recently. Anyone?


----------



## thaugen

Last I heard from Henry he is not back up and running, but has some machine shops that are promising. I am right there with you...I've been waiting since Jan 2012 as well for a HCRI Rotary and Rotary 200. Just think how excited we'll be when these lights finally arrive...


----------



## smokelaw1

I sent a light in due to a warranty issue. The problem was not feasible to fix, so Henry offered a replacement. The closest replacement value was a Rotary 200. I understand the parts issues and super-high quality that Henry puts out and demands (and I appreciate it!) but still, it hurts to not have the light after nearly 6 months when 6-8 weeks was expected at the time.


----------



## solloron1

mbw_151 said:


> Waiting since 02 Jan 2012 for a HCRI Clicky. Wondering if anyone has received a light recently. Anyone?



Still waiting too man. I ordered January 3, 2012. Hopefully soon!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Ordered Hi CRI Clicky late January 2012.
Henry tells me the next wave is about 6 weeks out, and mine will be in it.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## senna94

In speaking with Henry at length a couple of weeks ago it was clear that some of the machine shops that he sent drawings,specs and samples to said they could do the work but were unable to deliver the quality we have all come to expect. They must not only be able to deliver the parts as specified within the tolerance levels he requires but also do so at a reasonable price point in order to keep the cost of the lights down. Machine shops with the equipment and ability to make these parts usually have defense contracts or other commitments that come before flashlights. Having said all of that I believe Henry has found someone that is able to produce the parts as specified and at the budgeted price. As long as there are no snags we would start to see lights being delivered in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Johnbeck180

senna94 said:


> In speaking with Henry at length a couple of weeks ago it was clear that some of the machine shops that he sent drawings,specs and samples to said they could do the work but were unable to deliver the quality we have all come to expect. They must not only be able to deliver the parts as specified within the tolerance levels he requires but also do so at a reasonable price point in order to keep the cost of the lights down. Machine shops with the equipment and ability to make these parts usually have defense contracts or other commitments that come before flashlights. Having said all of that I believe Henry has found someone that is able to produce the parts as specified and at the budgeted price. As long as there are no snags we would start to see lights being delivered in about 6 weeks.



In my back & forth emails with Henry that is what I got to, about 6 weeks. I'm glad! Poor guys probably stressed to the max.


----------



## Grizzman

I hope these are six of our weeks, and not six Henry weeks.


----------



## thaugen

Grizzman said:


> I hope these are six of our weeks, and not six Henry weeks.



That was my thought as well...


----------



## baexmeyer

If they are down to 6 weeks, then I am in.


----------



## pjandyho

baexmeyer said:


> If they are down to 6 weeks, then I am in.


Don't be too happy yet. Henry has been telling us time and again that it will take 6 weeks but always took much longer than that. Ordered mine end of December and only received it about a month plus ago. It was worth the wait though. The 6 weeks dateline was meant for people who have been waiting since January and not for new orders. I would suggest you place your order immediately to avoid further delays.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Johnbeck180 said:


> In my back & forth emails with Henry that is what I got to, about 6 weeks. I'm glad! Poor guys probably stressed to the max.


He always says six-weeks. Other folks use the more vague "soon" to mean the same thing.


----------



## Johnbeck180

the.Mtn.Man said:


> He always says six-weeks. Other folks use the more vague "soon" to mean the same thing.



Lol! I know what you mean. My wait hasn't been as long as some, I've only been waiting since May 6th. Other have Been waiting much longer. Hopefully my light will arrive "soon" :0)


----------



## lateralus180

I ordered January 2nd...high CRI Clicky. Still waiting


----------



## baexmeyer

I ordered my rotary last week. Got an email from Henry stating that it should ship in 8 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully a Christmas present to me.


----------



## Grizzman

baexmeyer said:


> I ordered my rotary last week. Got an email from Henry stating that it should ship in 8 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully a Christmas present to me.



That's Henry's standard response, and it really doesn't mean anything.

I wish it did, because my 8 weeks ends tomorrow. I expect to receive it next Summer. I've bought a couple Surefire E and L series to use while I wait.

Grizz


----------



## msim

Grizzman said:


> That's Henry's standard response, and it really doesn't mean anything.
> 
> I wish it did, because my 8 weeks ends tomorrow. I expect to receive it next Summer. I've bought a couple Surefire E and L series to use while I wait.
> 
> Grizz



I really want an HDS but that sort of response is why I will never order one. Henry is outright lying when he says 8-weeks (unless things have miraculously gotten back on track). I'm totally fine if it takes a year to fulfill orders, but just be honest and open about the timeline. Saying 8-weeks and delivering in a year is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Ragnar66

EDC-R1B-200. Ordered August 17th 2012.......


----------



## TedTheLed

from what I can surmise Henry has changed shops at least once, if not several times, maybe when promised parts were not delivered on time, or perhaps other reasons, I dont know. I got an email, last August, when I last inquired, telling me he was still waiting for sample parts. (!) Obviously my flashlight has quite a ways to go before shining where it has never shone before.
So what is he to do if a shop promises a date and fails to produce. He can wait, and/or switch, either way its a long process, isnt it?


----------



## atxlight

Wow. This thread is a bummer. I had done all my research, spent several days thinking about what kind of HDS Rotary I wanted and finally pulled the trigger. I actually ended up ordering the EDC-R1B-200 which is one of the two "standard" models he has listed on the website (not a custom model). It was basically exactly what I was looking for so didn't see the need to order a custom version. 

What I didn't realize was any of these issues with supply. I did notice that almost everyone on this thread that is complaining of ultra long product delays are waiting on custom or HCRI models. Anyone out there getting lucky with the standard/non-custom orders and seeing things ship in a normal time frame? Or is is it totally ridiculous to even begin to think that I might see my light next week??


----------



## Burntrice

Some great news! I've just cancelled my order made in April so your one place closer to your light!


----------



## atxlight

Burntrice said:


> Some great news! I've just cancelled my order made in April so your one place closer to your light!


----------



## mamun1024

atxlight said:


> Or is is it totally ridiculous to even begin to think that I might see my light next week??



It is. Waiting since end of January :thumbsdow


----------



## atxlight

mamun1024 said:


> It is. Waiting since end of January :thumbsdow



POOP!!!

I haven't been this disappointed since....well....EVER!


----------



## tjswarbrick

atxlight said:


> Wow. This thread is a bummer. I had done all my research, spent several days thinking about what kind of HDS Rotary I wanted and finally pulled the trigger. I actually ended up ordering the EDC-R1B-200 which is one of the two "standard" models he has listed on the website (not a custom model). It was basically exactly what I was looking for so didn't see the need to order a custom version.
> 
> What I didn't realize was any of these issues with supply. I did notice that almost everyone on this thread that is complaining of ultra long product delays are waiting on custom or HCRI models. Anyone out there getting lucky with the standard/non-custom orders and seeing things ship in a normal time frame? Or is is it totally ridiculous to even begin to think that I might see my light next week??



If you aren't looking for HiCRI, don't mind a cerakote finish, and need it in a week you might try batterystation or goinggear. Looks like they have a couple left.
I just realized, those aren't Rotary. I think yours is. So it may not help.
Regardless, Henry is very accomodating if you need to change or cancel your order due to the long wait time. 
Hope it works out for you!
I'm still looking forward to my HiCRI clicky, hopefully sometime next month.


----------



## mbw_151

lateralus180 said:


> I ordered January 2nd...high CRI Clicky. Still waiting


I ordered the same thing on the same date, still waiting too. I read this thread almost every day looking for a hint as to when mine might show up. I still WANT this light and will keep waiting! I can't identify anything better that isn't $500.


----------



## duro

HDS lights are awesome, and good thing I already have two, but seriously. When is Henry going to find someone to produce these lights? Don't give up Henry, but please, maybe start thinking outside of the box.


----------



## RobME

duro said:


> HDS lights are awesome, and good thing I already have two, but seriously. When is Henry going to find someone to produce these lights? ...


 From what I've heard, he recently has... and with backup to boot.


----------



## davyro

RobME said:


> From what I've heard, he recently has... and with backup to boot.



So are you going to let us in on your secret or are you just going to leave us all wondering because i'm sure everyone who has ordered would love to know what you know.The thing that's the most frustrating about these ridicules waiting times is the lack of information coming from Henry.So please let us know what you've heard.


----------



## DrGadgetstein

Unwittingly I ordered a rotary on October 7, 2012 not knowing about the problems. Henry sent me an email soon after the order and said to expect delivery in 8 weeks which would be November 26. I trust this is a good faith estimate on delivery.

This is what I actually ordered: 
EDC Rotary 200 lumens flashlight
Item# EDC-R1B-200 , Description: EDC Rotary flashlight, 200 lumens, black bezel, black body, raised button, single 123 battery


----------



## Grizzman

DrGadgetstein said:


> Unwittingly I ordered a rotary on October 7, 2012 not knowing about the problems. Henry sent me an email soon after the order and said to expect delivery in 8 weeks which would be November 26. I trust this is a good faith estimate on delivery.



As far as I know, you should not expect to receive your light till some time next year......possibly as late as mid year.

I recall someone asking Henry if a non-HCRI Clicky would ship quicker than an HCRI Rotary, and Henry's response was that all lights have the same manufacturing delays. Lots of people here ordered their lights in January, and still haven't received them yet, which should be a good indication that you've got a long wait ahead of you.

Just be happy that when it finally arrives, it should surpass your highest expectations (I sure hope I feel that way).

Grizz


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

msim said:


> I really want an HDS but that sort of response is why I will never order one. Henry is outright lying when he says 8-weeks (unless things have miraculously gotten back on track). I'm totally fine if it takes a year to fulfill orders, but just be honest and open about the timeline. Saying 8-weeks and delivering in a year is completely unacceptable.


There's really no arguing with that.


----------



## TedTheLed

I thought I did.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

I will say this, at least, in Henry's defense: despite the supply problems and his *ahem* less than accurate time-of-delivery estimates, he seems determined to maintain the same high quality that we've come to expect from HDS lights. However, it's certainly not doing his reputation any favors to promise delivery in 8-weeks when 8-months would be more realistic.


----------



## atxlight

All - I literally just got an email from Henry moments ago, in response to an email I sent inquiring about my order timing. Basically they had a problem with a local machine shop that underwent a management takeover. Things are taking much longer than he has expected to resolve, and he believes they have identified a few shops to make the needed parts. Back orders should be caught up by the end of the year...

Not great news but hopefully it helps shed some light on the situation!


----------



## Burntrice

I'm a little disappointed as I e-mailed Henry on Thursday asking to cancel my order and have heard nothing back or received a refund. I've been nothing but polite in my e-mails, each sent after the ETA he gave me has come and gone.

Not really good enough considering I've been so trusting and patient with my hard earned £150 that's been in his possession for nearly 6 months.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I have been planning on buying a Rotary 200 at some point, and I had kinda made up my mind to pull the switch about 3 months ago, but then I heard about the delays. I dont necessarily have too big a problem with even a fairly long delay, as long as I am not expected to pay 100% of the price, then wait a long time. 

I had put my name on a waiting list for a new Harley about 9-10 years ago, and the wait at that time was full well known to be 2 years for a big twin bike. Now, I could have gone into a local dealer that same day and bought a new Harley.......for about a 50-70% premium over MSRP!!! I wasnt going to pay $24,000 for a $14,800 bike, so I put my name in, but I didnt have to pay til the bike was delivered to the dealer 2 years later. But then after about 1.5 years, I changed my mind after discovering that Harley was building new plants in a year or two, which meant the waits would disappear, so only a few weeks before my delivery date, I was offered $2,000 for my "place in line" from another guy who was just about to pay the 60% premium over MSRP for a new bike!! So I took him up on it, and in 2006 I put that $2,000 towards a new Sportster that I got with no wait, on day 1 for MSRP!

^^Thats kinda irrelevant to this situation, but it worked out pretty cool!! Anyway, I still plan on buying a Rotary at some point once things are rolling along again with production. But my question is: Have they been producing them a little at a time and filling older orders, or has it been a complete work stoppage due to the factory issues so that no orders have gone out?


----------



## RobME

davyro said:


> So are you going to let us in on your secret or are you just going to leave us all wondering because i'm sure everyone who has ordered would love to know what you know.The thing that's the most frustrating about these ridicules waiting times is the lack of information coming from Henry.So please let us know what you've heard.


 Sorry. I didn't mean to be cryptic. I've been away from CPF for quite a while and just recently become aware of the HDS fulfillment backlog. I called Henry on an unrelated matter and he told me (basically) the same as what 'atxlight' expressed in post #205. I was really just responding to the post above mine, "_When is Henry going to find someone to produce these lights_?" - So I answered that I heard he has; I just didn't say that I'd heard from him. I'm nobody with any 'inside' knowledge and I didn't want to be the cause of any undue speculation. It doesn't change anything anyway. He still has weeks/months of work ahead of him. 

It's tough to wait for a great product, but it is what it is. I'm not in the queue for a new light but I feel for you guys who've been waiting so long.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

I'm beginning to feel like my 7-month wait was mercifully short! I see there are people who ordered around the same time I did (early-January) who are still waiting for their lights.


----------



## pjandyho

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I'm beginning to feel like my 7-month wait was mercifully short! I see there are people who ordered around the same time I did (early-January) who are still waiting for their lights.


Me too felt the same. I was real surprised to know that a few here actually ordered it a couple of days later than us and have yet to receive their lights.


----------



## thaugen

pjandyho said:


> Me too felt the same. I was real surprised to know that a few here actually ordered it a couple of days later than us and have yet to receive their lights.



I am one of those who ordered my HDS on January 12, 2012. I think I just missed getting one from the last batch of lights and hope I am in front of the queue when Henry has things worked out with the machine shops.


----------



## atxlight

tjswarbrick said:


> If you aren't looking for HiCRI, don't mind a cerakote finish, and need it in a week you might try batterystation or goinggear. Looks like they have a couple left.
> I just realized, those aren't Rotary. I think yours is. So it may not help.
> Regardless, Henry is very accomodating if you need to change or cancel your order due to the long wait time.
> Hope it works out for you!
> I'm still looking forward to my HiCRI clicky, hopefully sometime next month.



I just could'nt wait another second. So I took your advice and tracked down an HDS Executive with Desert Sand cerakote finish off batterystation. For those of you out there that are as impatient as I am, they still have some left. Orange, Pink and Desert Sand cerakote finish Executive models only. 

Ordered it on Monday, got it yesterday! It's not the Rotary I originally wanted, but that's fine because this is a kick *** light. Love it, and the cerakote is a neat departure from my standard black anodized aluminum finish. 

That said, I didn't cancel my Rotary order...so now I have this bad boy to hold me over until the tactical rotary shows up...whenever that may be....


----------



## Snareman

RobME said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to be cryptic. I've been away from CPF for quite a while and just recently become aware of the HDS fulfillment backlog. I called Henry on an unrelated matter and he told me (basically) the same as what 'atxlight' expressed in post #205. I was really just responding to the post above mine, "_When is Henry going to find someone to produce these lights_?" - So I answered that I heard he has; I just didn't say that I'd heard from him. I'm nobody with any 'inside' knowledge and I didn't want to be the cause of any undue speculation. It doesn't change anything anyway. He still has weeks/months of work ahead of him.
> 
> It's tough to wait for a great product, but it is what it is. I'm not in the queue for a new light but I feel for you guys who've been waiting so long.



Upstanding of a guy as Henry seems to be, it seems like we've heard this before a few times.


----------



## davyro

I'm just going to wait & see if Henry get's on top of things before i consider ordering a Rotary.If he does finally get a reliable machine shop I don't think it would take that long to get the backlog down.
Obviously it's all ifs & buts & my sympathy goes out to those of you who have handed your money over & were told you'd have a 6 or 8 week wait it's for that reason alone i won't part with my money
until this 6 or 8 week wait actually becomes a reality until then i will keep searching the second hand market looking for an HDS that i can get modded to keep me ticking along until i can get that 
Rotary that i really want with a black bezel & raised button.:shakehead


----------



## Edi

For all you peaipke that recently recieved their torches... When did you order or how long where you waiting???


----------



## alanagnostic

I'm glad to see this thread is still active. I ordered my Clickie on Dec. 31st of last year and have yet to receive it. I think once Henry starts shipping lights the backlog will come down quickly. Until then, it's a waiting game. The light that my wife ordered for me was a birthday present (March). I just hope I get my light before my next birthday.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Snareman said:


> Upstanding of a guy as Henry seems to be, it seems like we've heard this before a few times.


It does seem that way. I get the impression that he _still_ hasn't found a reliable parts supplier.


----------



## RobME

the.Mtn.Man said:


> It does seem that way. I get the impression that he _still_ hasn't found a reliable parts supplier.


 I think he has a big backlog to fill, but speaking to him... I get the impression that within the next three to four months he'll fill it. I don't think he's BS'ing, but he's still dependent on new machine shops to deliver his parts for assembly. I think if someone placed a new order today, it would be filled within a month or so, after the new year.


----------



## rewdee

I ordered my clicky on May and decided not to wait any longer. Henry refunded the money within a day.

I managed to get the ceracoted version from one of the dealers recently and there are quite a few of them. I believe henry's production is not at standstill but is slowly producing lights in batches.


----------



## Edi

Anybody recieve there torch recently?


----------



## chanjyj

pjandyho said:


> That's what I have been struggling with. I told myself the last time that if Henry can't deliver this time round, I am going to cancel my order. I hesitated emailing him because I am not sure what I would do, but I did emailed him anyway. Now that the bad news is out I am again unsure if I should cancel my order.



So what's your opinion Andy? I've not ordered anything because I had a feeling it would come to this. But now that my HDS 170T is gone (aka lost)..


----------



## pjandyho

chanjyj said:


> So what's your opinion Andy? I've not ordered anything because I had a feeling it would come to this. But now that my HDS 170T is gone (aka lost)..


No problems with that already. I received my hi CRI rotary about a month or two back. It was great. So now I am a happy owner of a 200 lumen rotary, a hi-CRI rotary, a legacy hi-CRI clicky with 17670 tube, and a legacy 170 clicky with the GDP emitter. Just love all the HDS that I have.


----------



## chanjyj

pjandyho said:


> No problems with that already. I received my hi CRI rotary about a month or two back. It was great. So now I am a happy owner of a 200 lumen rotary, a hi-CRI rotary, a legacy hi-CRI clicky with 17670 tube, and a legacy 170 clicky with the GDP emitter. Just love all the HDS that I have.



Glad to hear your stuff arrived. Saw a bunch of cerakoted HDS out in the market but not my kind of thing, especially with the bad vibe cerakote has gotten here.


----------



## mamun1024

9 months and counting 

I can't believe I am still waiting for something I paid for in full.


----------



## Edi

mamun1024 said:


> 9 months and counting
> 
> I can't believe I am still waiting for something I paid for in full.




The worst thing is, the more you wait, the more frustrated you get but at the same time you don't want to cancel your order because you think can't be too much longer... Lol


----------



## Fireclaw18

mamun1024 said:


> 9 months and counting
> 
> I can't believe I am still waiting for something I paid for in full.



I'd be tempted to buy an HDS, but the wait is just too long.


----------



## Ways

Aye its a long wait, around 6 months for me so far , and knowing that there are people still waiting for lights who ordered months before me means the wait will only get longer  having been told 5 weeks for delivery and later around 8 weeks makes me a little nervous as it smacks of the kind of delaying tactics i have had in my well over a year long wait for a Lummi Wee (which i very much doubt i will ever receive) but unlike Lummi i am confident that one day probably totally unexpectedly a HDS hi cri rotary will drop through my letter box (more likely a bill for VAT and customs duty!) and then i will look back on the absolutely outrageous wait time with the knowledge that in the end it was worth it.


----------



## thaugen

I just purchased a used HDS 120 Clicky on the Marketplace to help ease my wait time of almost 11 months now...I agree that once my Rotaries arrive I will forget the long wait. Also, I trust Henry is doing all he can do to get these machine shops producing parts for him that pass muster.


----------



## SaVaGe

Unfortunately, I asked for refund after being in line for almost 8 months. I wish it was sooner..
I didnt really need the money but...I can use it somewhere else.
I already own 3 of his lights...170T, 200 rotary, & 200 clicky
I emailed him about 3-4 week ago asking for the update and he is still Several weeks from delivery.

Also,......If i wouldve never cancelled and received it lets say 3-4 months more.. would the LED be obsolete?? waiting so long... the technology moves faster than that...
i would like to know your inputs..... this is one of the reason i cancelled my order

Thank you


----------



## Dplight21

I bought a TA3 6 Modes Cree XML LED *EDC Tactical*. It is Waterproof. I bought it in July 2012.


----------



## RobME

thaugen said:


> I just purchased a used HDS 120 Clicky on the Marketplace...


 I saw that. Great catch! My heart sunk a bit when I realized I missed it... but noticing that you were the one that got it, I felt better... I was a step ahead of you on a PEAK (if you recall)... and atm I realized that karma had come full circle. Lol  (I like to rationalize these things).


----------



## thaugen

RobME said:


> I saw that. Great catch! My heart sunk a bit when I realized I missed it... but noticing that you were the one that got it, I felt better... I was a step ahead of you on a PEAK (if you recall)... and atm I realized that karma had come full circle. Lol  (I like to rationalize these things).



That is funny! I hope you're enjoying that Peak Logan...that was a nice catch! The HDS 120 will have a good home until my Rotaries arrive...


----------



## RobME

thaugen said:


> That is funny! I hope you're enjoying that Peak Logan...that was a nice catch! The HDS 120 will have a good home until my Rotaries arrive...


I am liking the Logan, thank you. I wish you the same with the 120... I hope you keep it even _after_ your Rotaries arrive.


----------



## Edi

Looks like some people are going to get there lights for Christmas! Henry thinks he has found two machine shops... Come on Santa lol


----------



## eh4

fwiw, I waited 9 months. Finally got my light in July, the ridiculous wait is a distant memory but I use and enjoy the damn thing every day. Also I change one of the two rechargeable CR123 batteries about once every two weeks with general usage, primaries would give roughly double the service life for one (non rechargeable) service period. I make no apology for the delays, but I will say that this is the best and most all around useful light that I've ever owned.


----------



## Snareman

Edi said:


> Looks like some people are going to get there lights for Christmas! *Henry thinks he has found two machine shops... *Come on Santa lol



It seems like I've heard that somewhere before... :huh:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Seriously, just how many machine shops has he gone through since losing his original vendor in late-2011? And it seems like every time somebody asks, he's always just on the verge of securing two new shops. Something doesn't quite add up.


----------



## Ragnar66

I can say the wait is frustrating. I can also say a man that makes the kind of quality that he does will only do it by his terms......anything else is a compromise, any compromise and he is not making exactly what he wants to make....and that means not quite the standard that he has set for himself and thus not worth making in the first place. In turn we would get something that doesn't measure up. 

I say this as someone who has only been able to buy his used lights and I am waiting for my first from him. My belief is that everyone of the lights that has met HIS standard is one he can look at with pride.....thats the one I want. That is rare and is worth waiting for.


----------



## Snareman

jvc55349 said:


> I can say the wait is frustrating. I can also say a man that makes the kind of quality that he does will only do it by his terms......anything else is a compromise, any compromise and he is not making exactly what he wants to make....and that means not quite the standard that he has set for himself and thus not worth making in the first place. In turn we would get something that doesn't measure up.
> 
> I say this as someone who has only been able to buy his used lights and I am waiting for my first from him. My belief is that everyone of the lights that has met HIS standard is one he can look at with pride.....thats the one I want. That is rare and is worth waiting for.



No doubt he is not willing to compromise, which I appreciate. But in all of the country is there really not a shop that can do a decent job?


----------



## Beej

I ordered an HDS EDC LE 120 on the 24th of September and was sent an email thanking me for payment and indicating the wait time was eight weeks.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Snareman said:


> No doubt he is not willing to compromise, which I appreciate. But in all of the country is there really not a shop that can do a decent job?






A small-size, small-tolerance part with several custom options and a bunch of other things that make machinist's eyes go green for all the overtime.


----------



## Snareman

AnAppleSnail said:


> A small-size, small-tolerance part with several custom options and a bunch of other things that make machinist's eyes go green for all the overtime.



Yea, no arguments on the dead horse.


----------



## Ragnar66

Snareman said:


> No doubt he is not willing to compromise, which I appreciate. But in all of the country is there really not a shop that can do a decent job?



I guess not.


----------



## ElectronGuru

jvc55349 said:


> I guess not.



Shops in the US make parts for missile guidance systems and power generation turbines. This is not an issue of capability.

HDS needs a certain level if quality and sophistication (complex design) but also a certain price. He can't go back and charge more for the finished lights.


----------



## Tracker II

Personally, I think he could make his life and his customer's lives a whole lot easier if he wouldn't take pre-orders. Why not do what Malkoff and others do by listing his products, list how many are in stock, and if not in stock - an option to be notified when the item you are interested in becomes stocked. It has to be a drain on him to constantly address customer concerns, and from reading the thread, it certainly is a drain on his customers.

Or is this part of what HDS customers cherish, he agony of the soap opera which ultimately makes the pleasure of receiving it that much greater.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

SaVaGe said:


> Unfortunately, I asked for refund after being in line for almost 8 months. I wish it was sooner..
> I didnt really need the money but...I can use it somewhere else.
> I already own 3 of his lights...170T, 200 rotary, & 200 clicky
> I emailed him about 3-4 week ago asking for the update and he is still Several weeks from delivery.
> 
> Also,......If i wouldve never cancelled and received it lets say 3-4 months more.. would the LED be obsolete?? waiting so long... the technology moves faster than that...
> i would like to know your inputs..... this is one of the reason i cancelled my order
> 
> Thank you



This might be a good time to consider putting a couple of your HDS lights on the marketplace, because with the long wait for a new one, they would probably demand a premium. Then in a few months once production starts up again, you can buy a couple new ones to replace them...

I will no doubt buy a 200 HDS rotary at some point, but I'll wait til production is back up, and for now I'm just hoping there isnt a delay on the Zebralight SC52 that I ordered a few weeks ago. It was originally supposed to start shipping on Oct 20, but I didnt even find out they were set up for pre-order til about Oct 22, and thats when I ordered, but by then they had already moved the shipping date back to Nov 20th. We'll see.....


----------



## Fireclaw18

HighlanderNorth said:


> This might be a good time to consider putting a couple of your HDS lights on the marketplace, because with the long wait for a new one, they would probably demand a premium. Then in a few months once production starts up again, you can buy a couple new ones to replace them...
> 
> I will no doubt buy a 200 HDS rotary at some point, but I'll wait til production is back up, and for now I'm just hoping there isnt a delay on the Zebralight SC52 that I ordered a few weeks ago. It was originally supposed to start shipping on Oct 20, but I didnt even find out they were set up for pre-order til about Oct 22, and thats when I ordered, but by then they had already moved the shipping date back to Nov 20th. We'll see.....



The first time I saw dates for the SC52 anywhere in these forums was the poster someone linked maybe 6 weeks ago. It showed preorders starting October 20 with shipping starting November 15.

When preorders opened on October 20 Zebralight's website incorrectly listed the ship date as October 20. Someone on CPF send them an email and was told that this was an error. It should have read November 20. Zebralight subsequently edited their website to read November 20.

As-is, I don't really see the SC52 as having been delayed. So far it still seems to be on schedule.


----------



## RobME

chanjyj said:


> Glad to hear your stuff arrived. Saw a bunch of cerakoted HDS out in the market but not my kind of thing, especially with the bad vibe cerakote has gotten here.


Some of the colors are nice, if you like 'em,  Fwiw, the cerakoting on mine has held up fine. As for the toughness of the finish; Don't believe everything you read... or see. _Any_ surface coating will scratch, and some folks' sweat is more corrosive than others.


----------



## Quiksilver

Ordered my Rotary in March 2011, received in July 2011.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Tracker II said:


> Personally, I think he could make his life and his customer's lives a whole lot easier if he wouldn't take per-orders.


Or at least stop giving shipping estimates that he has to know are wildly inaccurate


----------



## Ragnar66

ElectronGuru said:


> Shops in the US make parts for missile guidance systems and power generation turbines. This is not an issue of capability.
> 
> HDS needs a certain level if quality and sophistication (complex design) but also a certain price. He can't go back and charge more for the finished lights.



What I should have replied is I guess he has not yet found one he is happy with. I have no doubt there are competent shops in the US


----------



## ElectronGuru

jvc55349 said:


> What I should have replied is I guess he has not yet found one he is happy with. I have no doubt there are competent shops in the US



Yes, sorry, didn't mean to single you out. This is a tough situation for everyone and doesn't seem to be going away.


----------



## Ragnar66

ElectronGuru said:


> Yes, sorry, didn't mean to single you out. This is a tough situation for everyone and doesn't seem to be going away.



No problem.......I should have been clear the first time. I read that post and it does seem somewhat short of an obvious point.


----------



## davyro

I'm starting to think Henry should get in touch with some Chinese manufacturers & lay the law down about the quality he expects,they would be cheaper as well.At the end of the day what has he got to lose by trying this option out:shrug:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

davyro said:


> I'm starting to think Henry should get in touch with some Chinese manufacturers & lay the law down about the quality he expects,they would be cheaper as well.At the end of the day what has he got to lose by trying this option out:shrug:



Control of the use of his designs, pride in his country, the ability to provide work for skilled operators in the US, and a lot of money. It turns out that it takes a LOT of lawyering to get contracts that will hold water internationally, especially if the courts of that country aren't extremely eager to please the foreigners. I have read some interesting posts at ChinaLawBlog.com about the subject, but I can't link to any due to work firewall issues.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

The second Henry contracted with a Chinese shop to produce parts, you'd see dozens of cheap HDS knockoffs flood the market. 4Sevens cancelled several of their own products after some of their designs were outright stolen by Chinese companies.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Its hard fore me to judge this because I havent been waiting for an HDS for 8-10 months, but when I do buy one after the struggles are over, I'd rather it be made in the USA than find out its made in China. If its going to be made in China, there's no way I'll pay $200 for it. In fact I'd probably just buy an Alpha.


----------



## AZPops

I wouldn’t be surprised if an offshore manufacture hasn’t already tore into Henry's lights. The reason why it's not copied/produced is they’re still trying to figure out a few things that make the light tick (as well as to make design changes just enough to get around marketing it in the US), as well as to bring the light to market at a price point they are comfortable with.

IMO these manufacturers do read CPF!


----------



## Ragnar66

"Control of the use of his designs, pride in his country, the ability to provide work for skilled operators in the US, and a lot of money"

Like it.


----------



## Burntrice

I'm amazed it's taken a year if not longer to find what's needed. Not only is something not right about that but how can a business continue without a production for a whole year? Oh I forgot, orders and payments are still being taken, its just the production that's halted.


----------



## Ragnar66

Burntrice said:


> I'm amazed it's taken a year if not longer to find what's needed. Not only is something not right about that but how can a business continue without a production for a whole year? Oh I forgot, orders and payments are still being taken, its just the production that's halted.



I think we are paying for a place in line.....when the lights start to flow we will be the ones getting our lights........then other orders will follow behind. I have seen no evidence of Henry not providing a product and have heard he is returning payment promptly if requested. I assume he was thinking he would find a source and catch up......and I wouldnt be surprised if we saw him start to refuse payments but make a list of who wants one and when it came in.


----------



## TedTheLed

manufacturers loooove preorders; they are the best motivator. I heard.


----------



## Ways

AZPops said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if an offshore manufacture hasn’t already tore into Henry's lights. The reason why it's not copied/produced is they’re still trying to figure out a few things that make the light tick (as well as to make design changes just enough to get around marketing it in the US), as well as to bring the light to market at a price point they are comfortable with.
> 
> IMO these manufacturers do read CPF!



I imagine the body of the flashlight would be simplicity itself to copy and reproduce at a very cheap price point (especially with less than perfect QC), but the functionality, ruggedness, reliability would be extremely difficult to copy and make cheaper than the real thing and lets not forget the market for HDS is relatively small and so probably not cost effective to fake. 

Personally i couldn't care less if the parts for my hi-cri rotary where manufactured in China as long as the quality was the same and i didn't have to wait a year to get the light i payed my hard earned cash for!


----------



## HDS_Systems

All,

We are working hard to keep our machining production here in the USA. I have posted an update in the HDS Systems EDC #16 thread.

A Chinese manufacturer does not need our drawings to copy the look of our flashlight. They can just purchase one and make a new set of drawings based on the parts. It is not a complex process and a skilled person can easily accomplish it in a couple of weeks.

But the electronics, on the other hand, are a much more difficult proposition. Reverse engineering the electronics will not get a manufacturer very far because the system is a fully software controlled constant power system. No one else in the world has a constant power regulation system. Only one company made the false claim that they had one and they have gone out of business.

Thus it will be quite difficult for any company - let alone a Chinese company - to copy our flashlight. A feature here or there may get copied - and has been copied, but not the whole flashlight.

Henry.


----------



## eala

Well said Henry. Looking forward to my Rotary.

eala


----------



## tjswarbrick

Thank you for setting the record straight, Henry.
Glad to see it looks like production is beginning to move forward.


----------



## pjandyho

I agree with you Henry. I have strong doubts about the Chinese being able to copy your creations and I hope you will continue to improvise and create something new in the near future.


----------



## Quiksilver

they could whip out a light with the external appearance of an HDS light within a couple weeks ... I'm sure if it was an AA light there would be by now. Guess the 1xCR123 market isn't quite lucrative enough for imitators to take a crack at it.


----------



## davyro

I think everyone has totally got the wrong end of the stick when i mentioned getting the parts from a Chinese manufacturer,i no way meant the the electronics,the switch the lens,reflector in fact i was under the impression the only thing stopping the production of the light was the body.All i have heard is that the machine shops are the one's failing to deliver.That is the only part of the light that i was meaning.So i can't see how a Chinese company could copy Henry's lights if all they were asked to do was produce the bodies.At the end of the day it's taking a helluva long time to get a machine shop sorted out hopefully it's not long before something gets done.Henry was talking about something completely different to the point i was making but if your happy to hear from him thats great,it would have been nice to have heard from him on a more regular basis especially on the subject of delivery times even if there was no new news to tell it still would be nice to be kept informed.


----------



## Edi

Anybody receive a torch lately??


----------



## thaugen

Edi said:


> Anybody receive a torch lately??



I think we are all still waiting... almost 11 months and counting for me...


----------



## mamun1024

thaugen said:


> I think we are all still waiting...



10 months and counting...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Henry must be thanking the flashlight gods that he has such fanatically loyal customers such as us.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Waiting around 6 1/2 months now. I try to forget that I ordered a hi cri, I do forget, but only for two or three days at a time. Then I remember and come beck here to see if anyone has received a light. I have faith, Henry will come through. 🔦


----------



## Johnbeck180

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Edi

Johnbeck180 said:


> Waiting around 6 1/2 months now. I try to forget that I ordered a hi cri, I do forget, but only for two or three days at a time. Then I remember and come beck here to see if anyone has received a light. I have faith, Henry will come through. 


That's why I comment every fortnight or so! I'm sure something will happen before new year!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Edi said:


> That's why I comment every fortnight or so! I'm sure something will happen before new year!



Or after...
Per his post in EDC #16, Henry expects production to be caught up in January.
I asked him last week about mine (Hi CRI Clicky ordered January 27 2012) - he said production deliveries should begin end of December, and January is a realisitc date for my Hi CRI.
Only a 12 month wait. Good thing technology hasn't advanced in that time... jk

I'm still very much looking forward to it. I have other lights with 219, XM-L U2, and XP-G2. That's not really what this light is about.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36

tjswarbrick said:


> Or after...
> Per his post in EDC #16, Henry expects production to be caught up in January.
> I asked him last week about mine (Hi CRI Clicky ordered January 27 2012) - he said production deliveries should begin end of December, and January is a realisitc date for my Hi CRI.
> Only a 12 month wait. Good thing technology hasn't advanced in that time... jk
> 
> I'm still very much looking forward to it. I have other lights with 219, XM-L U2, and XP-G2. That's not really what this light is about.



Looks like its time to get back in line.


----------



## eh4

I waited, and waited, and waited for mine, it finally arrived last spring and its been in daily use ever since. I'm about ready to get back in line as well, for an HCRI Clicky and some AA and 1760 battery tubes.


----------



## alanagnostic

I just wanted to keep this thread alive. Has anyone received a light from Henry lately? I'm still hoping to get mine before the end of the year, but realistically I probably won't get it until early next year. My wife is amazed at the loyalty of some of Henry's customers....I'm sure the wait will be worth it.


----------



## tjswarbrick

alanagnostic said:


> I just wanted to keep this thread alive. Has anyone received a light from Henry lately? I'm still hoping to get mine before the end of the year, but realistically I probably won't get it until early next year. My wife is amazed at the loyalty of some of Henry's customers....I'm sure the wait will be worth it.



I'm *hoping* for before the end of the year, as well - but I'm *expecting* before the end of January.
Still anxiously awaiting it, but I find plenty of other things to distract myself with.


----------



## thaugen

In a recent e-mail Henry said the parts are approved from the machine shop, but won't arrive until the end of December. I guess this means lights won't begin shipping until sometime in January. I am approaching the one year mark on my two Rotary orders. It has been a long road with many diversions (Zebralight SC600w, Jetbeam RRT-01, Sunwayman V11r, etc...) but nothing in my opinion compares to the quality of the HDS lights. I don't mind waiting for the best EDC light on the market.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

any news?


----------



## doctordun

*HDS Systems wait time*

How do you folks deal with it? 
I inquired about the lead time to order a rotary 200 lumen.
I received a response a couple days later that it would be about 10 weeks. 
I have been reading some upsetting stories about HDS and wait times that seem to go on forever.
I've also read that he hasn't found a decent machine shop and that is causing the back up.
I just hate to have my money tied up that long and nothing to show for it.
It would be nice if we could make a small deposit and the balance upon shipment. I order custom knives that way all the time. Sometimes the wait for a knife will exceed a year or two.


----------



## AVService

*Re: HDS Systems wait time*

I find nice Pre-Owned and love them just the same.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

*Re: HDS Systems wait time*



doctordun said:


> How do you folks deal with it?


Just be patient? They're great flashlights, so the wait is worth it. Although I agree that Henry needs to figure out some alternative, whether it's simply being more upfront about the long wait times or going the deposit at the time of order, balance paid when ready to ship route.


----------



## ScottyJ

*Re: HDS Systems wait time*

Waiting on a rotary as well.


----------



## ScottyJ

Holy cow over a year? I ordered a rotary a couple months ago and was told January. I though that was bad!


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: HDS Systems wait time*

I ordered a high cri rotary on January 15th. I was told it would be 4 weeks when I placed my order. It sucks waiting, but we have no choice, other than to cancel the order. I ended up buying a high cri clicky from someone on the Marketplace and that has made the wait a lot easier. The whole delay situation? Damn ridiculous. But since I currently have more than adequate personal lighting, and I realize that this is not a completely necessary purchase, I figure that waiting "a few more weeks" shouldn't be that big of a deal. I want my light made right and I'm just rollin' with the program.


----------



## moshow9

doctordun said:


> I've also read that he hasn't found a decent machine shop and that is causing the back up.
> I just hate to have my money tied up that long and nothing to show for it.


I am sure it has been just as frustrating for Henry as it has been for those that have an outstanding order. Luckily, there was positive news Henry posted with regards to the above points:



HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> I thought I would provide an update now that I have something positive to report.
> 
> Production is not for the faint of heart. Vendors often promise you the world and have impressive customer lists and sample parts to show you the work they have done in the past. Unfortunately, unless you are making the exact same part their previous customer made, all of that does not count for much.
> 
> When you give a machine shop a PO, you have to give them a fair chance to perform. After all, they are making a large investment in tooling and software to take on a complex part. And at least for most vendors in the USA, they do not see a dime until they deliver an approved finished part. That is a lot of risk to take on.
> 
> There can be many legitimate reasons for a vendor to run late. For instance, when they are ordering parts, their vendors may not be responsive and so they may have to try several different vendors in sequence to locate a tool. That can take days or even weeks. Or the needed tool may have lead times they had not planned on. The vendor may discover that the method they had originally planned on using just does not work - because it is not repeatable or the quality is unacceptable or they cannot get the tool they need.
> 
> In any case, you have to make a judgement call on whether the vendor can solve the problem - or if the vendor is willing to solve the problem - and either give them more time or cancel the PO. Or perhaps the vendor will decide a few of months down the road they are not capable of manufacturing your parts and they cancel the PO. This process usually takes around 4 months. And that is in addition to the time needed to go out for bids, evaluate the bids, interview the different potential vendors and award the contract.
> 
> We now have multiple vendors working on each part we need. We just received first article parts from one vendor and they look really good. That vendor happens to be here in town. They are months late but they diligently worked to solve their problems and produced a nice looking part. They should be going into production next week. We also have other vendors scattered around the USA - mostly in the midwest region - who are also close to submitting a first article sample. Another vendor is also late but the preliminary parts look wonderful and we think they are close to solving their last problem.
> 
> We will be shipping the backlog as parts come in. It will be slow at first because we are low on most of the parts, but as the new vendors start to deliver production quantities, things will pick up. At this point, it looks like it may take until late January to catch up. We ship the oldest shippable orders first.
> 
> In the end, we will end up with at least two qualified vendors per part so we never have this production problem again. I appreciate the tremendous patience shown by our customers.
> 
> Henry.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...stems-EDC-16&p=4061997&viewfull=1#post4061997


----------



## Lurveleven

I will place my order for a HiCRI rotary when people on the back order start to receive their lights.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Does anyone know if they accepted delivery of any parts yet? A few posts back it was speculated that parts could be in by the end of December and shipments started in the beginning of January, any word if that's still the case?


----------



## doctordun

I emailed Thor's Hammer about getting a rotary with one of his holsters.
His recommendation was to wait until HDS actually started filling orders before placing an order with him. He says he is only a few miles from HDS, so I think he may have some insight.


----------



## Edi

January 2013....has arrived. Lets see if the rumours are true lol


----------



## P_A_S_1

Happy new year. Hope 2013 is a better year for HDS Systems with production issues resolved and new innovations in the works. Best hopes to all.


----------



## alanagnostic

I'm hoping this thread sees more posts over the next few weeks as people on the waiting list begin to get their lights. It has been a long wait, but for me it was (is) worth it. I think the next couple of weeks might be harder to get through then all the other weeks put together. I'll try to put it out of my mind for now.


----------



## diesel79

P_A_S_1 said:


> Happy new year. Hope 2013 is a better year for HDS Systems with production issues resolved and new innovations in the works. Best hopes to all.



Can you elaborate on the new innovations?


----------



## P_A_S_1

Just a general statement, I know of nothing specific that may be in the works.


----------



## solloron1

It has been exactly one year. Ordered on 1/3/12 

Maybe soon? The wait has put this light on a pedestal so high that I feel like it will be a letdown to my malkoff's. The wait continues.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

How many do you think were actaully sold? If there was a mass refund, I don't know if they could rebound..


----------



## Fate0n3

I am hoping they are able to start catching up. I have sat aside the money just waiting for them to say they have stock. I don't like pre-orders they are almost always off. Hope they get everything worked out I have read nothing but great things about there lights 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctordun

I'm doing the same thing. The moment they say that orders can be filled, I will be there. I don't like my money just hanging out there in hopes of getting product.


----------



## Ragnar66

Anticipation is pretty solid right now thats for sure......I'm only at about 6 months


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Mumbojumboo said:


> How many do you think were actaully sold? If there was a mass refund, I don't know if they could rebound..



You'd hope that he put all that money away and didnt spend it, so he has some left to pay the shops, etc. I knew a guy back in early 90's who owned a painting co. and he got this contract to paint a lot of this small university, and they paid him a substantial part of it up front, but he went out and spent that money on other stuff and when it came time to get started on the job, he didnt have the money to buy all the paint and supplies, etc, so he had to declare bankruptcy after being sued for failing to honor the contract. I'm not saying that I think its likely here, but when you take that many orders that far in advance, and you still have bills to pay but you arent producing any product to pay your bills, it might be tempting to use that money to pay your bills, then when it comes time to pay the shops for production, there's no money left. Hopefully he has other income. 

But I certainly have to give praise to everyone's patience who have been waiting for 6-12 months after paying for the light. I simply dont have that patience, regardless of the reason or the company. I just wouldnt be able to not get frustrated if I had to wait that long. But thats something I need to work on. Although it certainly helps if you already have other lights. But imagine if you had ordered a light, and counted on it as your ONLY light, then waited for a year...

I plan on buying one of these at some point later this year, probably spring when I get back to seasonal business, which may well be the perfect time to order an HDS after the issues with production are ironed out.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Had some recent contact with HDS and they're expecting 'production' delivery shortly and to be caught up on back orders by the end of February, basically 8 more weeks. Hopefully.


----------



## AVService

P_A_S_1 said:


> Had some recent contact with HDS and they're expecting 'production' delivery shortly and to be caught up on back orders by the end of February, basically 8 more weeks. Hopefully.



I like Henry and the lights a lot but please realize that this seems to be what everyone has always been told for the whole year,ALWAYS.


----------



## Kamerat

I also got an email from HDS, as I'm considering ordering another light. I possibly want a 200 Rotary to go with my HCri 120 Clicky and I asked when the Rotary could be shipped. I was told 8 - 10 weeks, which by my calculations would mean February 27 to March 13.

I will however wait and see that people here start receiving their lights before I send my order off to Henry. Fingers crossed!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

That's 8 to 10 Henry weeks, so multiple the estimate by 3 for a more realistic figure.


----------



## doctordun

I am of the same opinion. When I see that people are actually getting their orders in a reasonable time, I will place an order for Rotary 200.


----------



## nbp

Can we have some kind of CPF HDS party when production is at full speed?


----------



## eh4

WFIW, I got told the same thing for nine months, the whole time I tried to gently convince him to simply send me an email when he shipped my light so that I'd quit bothering him every couple weeks. He never budged despite my gentle harassment, despite the glacial common sense behind my simple argument... The needless correspondence continued, and then... My light arrived many, many weeks late, and I should mention that he let me change my order from a CW 200 to a 120 HCR many months in, in the mean time. The light finally arrived and the light is perfect, it was well worth the wait. I use it every day, it is a constant joy and the annoyance of the wait has long faded but the rock solid illumination tool remains.


----------



## slimshaneee

If HDS lights were in stock ANYWHERE I would buy them. Indeterminate pre order lengths are just not for me


----------



## AnAppleSnail

slimshaneee said:


> If HDS lights were in stock ANYWHERE I would buy them. Indeterminate pre order lengths are just not for me



Check at going gear.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

HighlanderNorth said:


> I knew a guy back in early 90's who owned a painting co. and he got this contract to paint a lot of this small university, and they paid him a substantial part of it up front, but he went out and spent that money on other stuff and when it came time to get started on the job, he didnt have the money to buy all the paint and supplies, etc, so he had to declare bankruptcy after being sued for failing to honor the contract.


No offense, but that guy was an idiot.


----------



## mikekoz

I would be interested in an HDS if they made one that ran on AA's, but there is no way I would let ANY company sit on my money for more than 30 days. To me, if you do not have it on hand to sell, do not advertise it.


----------



## mamun1024

mikekoz said:


> To me, if you do not have it on hand to sell, do not advertise it.



I agree. Why take the orders and customers $ if you can't deliver in the time you promise?

I am going on my 12 months wait now. As good as HDS lights might be (its my first), I find it ludicrous to take $ from customers not knowing when the product can be delivered. 

When I ordered my light last January, the delivery date was 4-6 weeks. Every time I ask for an ETA, I get the same response back. I would not have ordered the light and the accessories if I had known that I have to wait this long.


----------



## doctordun

4 to 6 weeks must be his standard come back when asked about future delivery.
That's what I got when I inquired a few weeks ago.


----------



## redryder

My wait is currently at 350 days. If/when I get this light I'm not sure how I'll feel. Since I waited so long for this light I almost feel that it better be 100% perfect. On the other hand I almost don't care if I get the light now because I've been using other lights with no problem.


----------



## pjandyho

redryder said:


> My wait is currently at 350 days. If/when I get this light I'm not sure how I'll feel. Since I waited so long for this light I almost feel that it better be 100% perfect. On the other hand I almost don't care if I get the light now because I've been using other lights with no problem.


I think once you get it, you will love it to bits. Since receiving mine few months back, I have been EDCing mine everyday even though I have many other lights.


----------



## thaugen

redryder said:


> My wait is currently at 350 days. If/when I get this light I'm not sure how I'll feel. Since I waited so long for this light I almost feel that it better be 100% perfect. On the other hand I almost don't care if I get the light now because I've been using other lights with no problem.



I am at 364 days and am really looking forward to having my two Rotaries arrive soon. I still haven't found a light that is as durable and functions as well as the HDS Rotary so I know the wait is worth it.


----------



## doctordun

I applaud you folks who have the patience to wait over a year, especially when given a 4 to 6 week delivery date.
I've waited that long for a custom knife, but I knew going in that there was a wait and all I had to do was provide a deposit and pay the balance when it was ready to ship.


----------



## thaugen

doctordun said:


> I applaud you folks who have the patience to wait over a year, especially when given a 4 to 6 week delivery date.
> I've waited that long for a custom knife, but I knew going in that there was a wait and all I had to do was provide a deposit and pay the balance when it was ready to ship.



I trust Henry and love his lights! I am sure he'll be back up and running shortly.


----------



## wavicle

I didn't realize the wait for HDS was so long when I ordered last month:mecry:But judging by all the + reviews, I'm pretty sure it'll be worth the wait. And even if the light doesn't float my boat, somebody else will give it a good home. I do hope HDS resolves the supply issues soon.


----------



## Slumber

I ordered my hi cri on Tuesday Jan 8, and it arrived today Jan 11. It's awesome!!





Ok, it's a second hand Legacy Hi CRI 100 I snatched on a forum marketplace. Sorry for the tease, but I'm so happy with it. I had placed an order for one with Henry in late Dec 2011, but canceled my order when the quoted 4 weeks came and went. They are worth the wait, but at the time I needed the funds elsewhere. Hope production picks up soon as I'm still inclined to try the new XP-G Hi CRI.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

pjandyho said:


> I think once you get it, you will love it to bits. Since receiving mine few months back, I have been EDCing mine everyday even though I have many other lights.


I agree that the Rotary is a fantastic light, but Henry isn't doing himself any favors by continuing to promise an 8-week turnaround on orders when he knows full well that he won't be able to deliver. To be blunt, it starts to look like a character issue.


----------



## pjandyho

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I agree that the Rotary is a fantastic light, but Henry isn't doing himself any favors by continuing to promise an 8-week turnaround on orders when he knows full well that he won't be able to deliver. To be blunt, it starts to look like a character issue.


I fully agree with that. To be honest, if not for the fact that he produces probably the best light around I most likely would have cancelled my order long ago.


----------



## Cerealand

From reading and following this thread for a long time, it looks like the wait will be forever. It seems at the end of 2012, everybody was saying January 2013 was the month that HDS will be back in full production and everybody will start getting their lights. Now I read that people are now expecting February 2013 to be that month for full production.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Cerealand said:


> From reading and following this thread for a long time, it looks like the wait will be forever. It seems at the end of 2012, everybody was saying January 2013 was the month that HDS will be back in full production and everybody will start getting their lights. Now I read that people are now expecting February 2013 to be that month for full production.



Wow. Usually when I argue with people about the state of a manufacturer, it's because of a cloudy issue. Fortunately, this isn't the case here. Heck, let's wildly assume a long-time member of the flashlight community is telling the truth: That he's had trouble finding a reliable machine shop to do work on a fixed budget. You'd see exactly this pattern.

Go to GoingGear.com or several other vendors of HDS gear, and you'll find new Cerakoted lights in stock (Or you could last week). Now, did GoingGear et al stash these on a back shelf to bring out later? Nope! They're new models. If there are new models coming out, you can hardly say that the wait is forever.

It seems like about every three pages of this thread, someone concludes that Henry is going to back out with everyone's money. The short memory of the internet is a terrible thing when it allows such slander. He is shipping orders in the order they were received. People waiting on Rotary orders have a longer wait because of the special parts. This isn't like (some other small-manufacturer) stuff, where some people's orders got eaten whole while others got lights. That led to a whole subforum nearly being closed as people argued whether the guy was a clumsy saint or a clever sinner.

Order and wait, Don't order and wait, Read the HDS story. But don't come up with the same scare story again and again without new information.


----------



## mikekoz

He should fill the orders he has and not take new orders until he gets his business running reliably again.


----------



## Ragnar66

AnAppleSnail said:


> Wow. Usually when I argue with people about the state of a manufacturer, it's because of a cloudy issue. Fortunately, this isn't the case here. Heck, let's wildly assume a long-time member of the flashlight community is telling the truth: That he's had trouble finding a reliable machine shop to do work on a fixed budget. You'd see exactly this pattern.
> 
> Go to GoingGear.com or several other vendors of HDS gear, and you'll find new Cerakoted lights in stock (Or you could last week). Now, did GoingGear et al stash these on a back shelf to bring out later? Nope! They're new models. If there are new models coming out, you can hardly say that the wait is forever.
> 
> It seems like about every three pages of this thread, someone concludes that Henry is going to back out with everyone's money. The short memory of the internet is a terrible thing when it allows such slander. He is shipping orders in the order they were received. People waiting on Rotary orders have a longer wait because of the special parts. This isn't like (some other small-manufacturer) stuff, where some people's orders got eaten whole while others got lights. That led to a whole subforum nearly being closed as people argued whether the guy was a clumsy saint or a clever sinner.
> 
> Order and wait, Don't order and wait, Read the HDS story. But don't come up with the same scare story again and again without new information.




I couldn't have said it better myself. Either buy it or don't.....but the suggestions he is doing this or that or whatever are ridiculous. Why post what you think you might think if you thought about it...... Give the guy a break or don't.......buy one and wait or don't. But post an update or at least read the thread as it has all been suggested or said.


----------



## jrv

mikekoz said:


> He should fill the orders he has and not take new orders until he gets his business running reliably again.



Federal FTC rules do not allow him to hold customer money longer than 30 days without offering a refund. Filling orders to stores ahead of old orders (30+ days) without offering a refund could get him in trouble if someone files a complaint.


----------



## pjandyho

jrv said:


> Federal FTC rules do not allow him to hold customer money longer than 30 days without offering a refund. Filling orders to stores ahead of old orders (30+ days) without offering a refund could get him in trouble if someone files a complaint.


And as far as I know, Henry has been very upright about fulfilling customer's refunds if they so choose to cancel their orders. So what's the point here with your post?


----------



## Cerealand

AnAppleSnail said:


>



When did I say he was going to back out with everybody's money? The post was more about this unrealistic quote/timeframe. The 4-8 weeks answer is basically the dead false horse. This thread basically started because of the 4-8 weeks quote. We wanted to see when an HDS was ordered and when the light was actually received.

I've completely read several HDS thread (#13, #14, #15, #16)

Not making a scare story. Maybe its because I'm annoyed that he keep telling customers that it will be 4-8 weeks to get a light when he know that it's not true. You or I can email him right now. We can ask how long it will be to get a HDS light if we order today. We already know the answer/reply and it's not true.

I have a HDS and I love it. It has been my EDC for a while, but if the time frame to receive a light is 6 months to a year before receiving a light, please just let us know. I ordered many items that takes time to build. Just give me a realistic time frame and I'll wait. I have waited 6 months to over a year for many items. Don't tell me 1-2 months and disappoint the customer.

I don't see how anybody can defend him quoting an unrealistic time frame. Maybe at the beginning of the machine shop issue, the 4-8 weeks wait was an honest, best estimate of production. If you have a backlog of over a year, I don't see how you can still tell customers that it will just be 4-8 weeks.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

AnAppleSnail said:


> It seems like about every three pages of this thread, someone concludes that Henry is going to back out with everyone's money.


Who has said this?


----------



## nightshade

I feel for Henry, I work with several machine shops because of the nature of my job. Trying to find a US shop that will take on small production runs and keep the quality up and price down can be VERY hard. I like the original HDS, Novatac and Arc 4 lights due to the smaller size.


----------



## doctordun

I just received an email response from Henry.
Here is a quote from the email:
"We had to fire our local machine shop for not delivering any parts after several months. It has taken far longer to find reliable replacement shops then we expected. After several false starts, we have finally found a few shops to produce our parts. Two shops have submitted first article samples that have been approved for production. We are qualifying two shops for each part so we will never have this problem again. We are expecting to have the backlog cleaned up by the end of February."


----------



## nbp

That is the same message he posted here quite a while ago. Only the month at the end has changed.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Indeed. That email looks suspiciously familiar. Henry told me almost the exact same thing last May (as in 2012):

"We had to fire our local shop for not delivering any parts after several months. The new shop is running late on the first article samples - I expect that approval this week. The production deliveries will be several weeks following that. It will take a couple of additional weeks after the parts are delivered to resume shipping. I apologize for the delay."

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...stems-EDC-16&p=3948761&viewfull=1#post3948761

For the record, I did finally receive my high CRI Rotary around August 2012 which I had ordered the first week of January 2012.


----------



## dillyspam

I just ordered a pebble, interesting the way they handled it. you do not pay until they are ready to ship, what a novel idea. your total shows as "free" no CC info is asked for.

It seems to be the consensus that "end of FEB" is the target for ALL the backlog to clear. I have asked that either I get a light, or a refund on that date, or before.


----------



## StandardBattery

The new lights recently shipped to some dealers is a good sign that some progress on new production is being made, and it would appear reasonable based on this fact alone that there might be some good news soon. As most people reading this thread realize though, only specific facts like this should be used to judge the current state, no assurances or rumors are worth anything at this point. I do feel, as someone else posted, that the recent shipments should have been used to cover individual orders, and not gone to dealers. Qualifying a shop, and then getting them to make different runs for you are completely different things, not to mention ensuring the subsequent runs meet spec. As spring approaches the shops will get very busy with their other customers. Henry tried to run his own shop, it didn't work out any better. A completely honest company would not expect payment upfront, he could ask for a small % to reserve a spot, but that does not make sense if they are shipping to dealers before shipping to those that have reserved theirs. Anyway just my thought on these, love these lights, but it's painful to see how hard it is to make these a reality and that's not HDS's fault, it's a tough business, and all small business is tough, I just don't like how it's being handled given that he is a veteran, not a newbie to business or this particular business.


----------



## nbp

Henry has made clear in the past that orders are filled in the order that they come in. Dealers do not get preference over individuals. If Store X got lights before you, it's because they ordered them before you did, not because they are Store X.


----------



## doctordun

Well, as soon as he is caught up and I know that I won't have to wait a year, I will order from him.
His suggestion to me was wait until March, because he should be caught up will all of his back orders.


----------



## StandardBattery

nbp said:


> Henry has made clear in the past that orders are filled in the order that they come in. Dealers do not get preference over individuals. If Store X got lights before you, it's because they ordered them before you did, not because they are Store X.


Call me crazy, but I don't think any dealer paid for lights over a year in advance.


----------



## pjandyho

StandardBattery said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't think any dealer paid for lights over a year in advance.


Yes they do. And some of them have gotten their cash flow stuck with HDS while waiting for delivery.


----------



## nbp

StandardBattery said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't think any dealer paid for lights over a year in advance.



People here were told a couple weeks when they ordered; why would a dealer be any different?


----------



## StandardBattery

pjandyho said:


> Yes they do. And some of them have gotten their cash flow stuck with HDS while waiting for delivery.


Which is why this is a very bad idea and business's don't do it. I'm surprised if he was able to convince them to do it, and more surprised if they didn't cancel their order and get a refund after 90day, if not 30days.



nbp said:


> People here were told a couple weeks when they ordered; why would a dealer be any different?


Because business's need their money and they don't work that way. It's either COD or terms. 

Maybe as pjandyho reports they did give him a nice loan, but that would be quite unusual.


----------



## Roccomo

I just ordered an Executive on 12/27/12. I did not know about the wait situation

The last light I ordered from Henry was about two years ago and it came right away so I thought nothing of it...till I started reading the HDS thread. I don't like the idea of waiting till next Christmas for the light but I want it so I will_. _They truly are all that and I'm glad he doesn't compromise on them.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

See the main HDS thread for up date on deliveries.

Bill


----------



## lateralus180

My light arrived today! Ordered January 3rd of last year. It's perfect! Quality levels are amazing, actually higher than my legacy high CRI! Henry did say about a month ago that it should ship before SHOT show, and it looks like it absolutely did. Thanks Henry for the awesome light and I am very glad I waited.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

lateralus180 said:


> My light arrived today! Ordered January 2nd of last year. It's perfect! Quality levels are amazing, actually higher than my legacy high CRI!



Rotary or Clicky?

Edit: Pretty!


----------



## lateralus180

It's a clicky. EDC custom...High CRI XPG with black bezel and flat switch. Standard clip.

It seems the machining looks better and is more precise than my older version that was made a few years ago. I also noticed that the knurling is not as sharp but still very useable. I'd say it's actually better this way - it's more comfortable and easier on the pocket.



AnAppleSnail said:


> Rotary or Clicky?


----------



## mamun1024

lateralus180 said:


> It's a clicky. EDC custom...High CRI XPG with black bezel and flat switch. Standard clip.
> 
> It seems the machining looks better and is more precise than my older version that was made a few years ago. I also noticed that the knurling is not as sharp but still very useable. I'd say it's actually better this way - it's more comfortable and easier on the pocket.



That is great news! I am getting hopeful again.


----------



## alanagnostic

Just received my HiCri Clicky today. Ordered it Dec. 31st of 2011. I absolutely love the tint. Assuming things go well for Henry over the next few months, I'll be ordering a HiCri rotary. Well worth the wait.


----------



## tjswarbrick

alanagnostic said:


> Just received my HiCri Clicky today. Ordered it Dec. 31st of 2011. I absolutely love the tint. Assuming things go well for Henry over the next few months, I'll be ordering a HiCri rotary. Well worth the wait.



That's great news guys!
Hopefully my Hi CRI Clicky isn't far behind - though, with the silver bezel, I realize it didn't get out before SHOT.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Congrats!!! This is great news.


----------



## eala

Wishin', and hopin', and thinkin', and prayin',
Planning and dreamin' each night of its charms.
That won't get in into my arms.


----------



## Edi

Anybody else? I was told mine will ship early feb.


----------



## doctordun

Anyone getting Rotary's yet? That's what I want to order.


----------



## Cerealand

People have been getting their rotarys, but their orders were place around late 2011 or early 2012.


----------



## burntoshine

I ordered on January 15, 2012 and was just told that it would "probably" ship this week.


----------



## thaugen

January 12, 2012, not 2013 for my Rotaries and they are supposed to ship tomorrow.


----------



## doctordun

This year or last January?


thaugen said:


> January 12th for my Rotaries and they are supposed to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Edi

I would love to know the backlog lol.... Hundreds? Thousands? Tens of thousands???


----------



## thaugen

doctordun said:


> This year or last January?



Last year.


----------



## doctordun

Not bad. Let us know when you get them and how you like them. Pics would be great!


----------



## Grizzman

thaugen said:


> January 12, 2013 for my Rotaries and they are supposed to ship tomorrow.



On behalf of everyone that ordered one months ago (to many, many months ago), I hope this is not fact. I personally have been waiting about six months for a 200 lumen Custom Clicky.

Grizz


----------



## mamun1024

thaugen said:


> January 12, 2013 for my Rotaries and they are supposed to ship tomorrow.



Good luck with it. I ordered my rotary on 1/25/2012 and no delivery yet. I would be surprised if you get yours next week, to say the least.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

thaugen said:


> January 12, 2013 for my Rotaries and they are supposed to ship tomorrow.


Honestly, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## ironhorse

thaugen said:


> January 12, 2013 for my Rotaries and they are supposed to ship tomorrow.



I wonder if it was ordered from Henry or a dealer?


----------



## Edi

This is beginning to seem like a conspiracy!


----------



## thaugen

Oops...meant to say January 12, 2012...


----------



## tjswarbrick

thaugen said:


> Oops...meant to say January 12, 2012...



Tom,
Do yours have black or silver bezels?
I just hit a year on my HiCRI Executive Clicky - ordered 1/27/12.
Shipping tomorrow would be awesome, but I've decided not to bug Henry 'till the end of February. Seems he's a pretty busy guy right now.


----------



## thaugen

tjswarbrick said:


> Tom,
> Do yours have black or silver bezels?
> I just hit a year on my HiCRI Executive Clicky - ordered 1/27/12.
> Shipping tomorrow would be awesome, but I've decided not to bug Henry 'till the end of February. Seems he's a pretty busy guy right now.



Silver bezels on my rotary 200 and rotary HCRI. I think this supply problem is going to be resolved shortly.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

thaugen said:


> I think this supply problem is going to be resolved shortly.


To be frank, we've been saying that for months.


----------



## thaugen

the.Mtn.Man said:


> To be frank, we've been saying that for months.



I have high hopes this time!


----------



## gianetics

i ordered a clicky 140 in mid dec 2012 i really hope he catches up. i own a small business so i know how it goes sometimes, and i know that buying direct gives him a bigger margin than buying from a third party. i am also not willing to wait a year. i have 3 trits waiting for it and will give it up to 5 months before pulling the plug. maybe he has thousands of lights ready to ship but holds them back just to make you want them more!!!!!!


----------



## Imworking

I ordered the beginning of October 2012. Maybe I will get my rotary soon.


----------



## DrewDT

We can only hope. So far only a handful of people have reported receiving their lights in 2013 on this forum. I don't think anyone that received theirs was waiting less than a year. When we start receiving posts from people receiving lights after waiting six months or less, then I will get excited.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

I just ordered the HDS Rotary 200 with a black body and a silver bezel that has the flush fitting button mainly because I can tailstand the light and it won't turn on very easily by accident.

The clock starts today and I know there are plenty of patient buyers in that long queue that stretches for who knows how far.

I will just forget about my order until I get a shipping notice from Henry.

I should receive my Elzetta ZFL-M60-CS2D (Crenellated Bezel, Standard Lens, 2-Cell Body, High/Low Clicky Tailcap) in the mail next week and it should keep me from thinking too much about my HDS Rotary order for a while (one week maybe).

I think it would be a battle over durability between the two but I think the Elzetta would win in the end.

The Elzetta costs just as much as the HDS Rotary.

I like the idea of being able to customise virtually every aspect of the HDS Rotary as long as the "smarts" in the pill does not go haywire at a really awkward time as it would be quite a complex bit of circuitry inside that head.

Oh well, any good flashaholic will always have a backup light or two on their keychains or somewhere else.

My backup lights are an Olight I3S AAA on a lanyard hanging around my neck that also has a bright little keychain light on it and the same model keychain light is also on my house and car key ring.


*CHEERS*


----------



## P_A_S_1

Oztorchfreak said:


> I like the idea of being able to customise virtually every aspect of the HDS Rotary as long as the "smarts" in the pill does not go haywire at a really awkward time as it would be quite a complex bit of circuitry inside that head.
> 
> 
> 
> *CHEERS*




Yep that wouldn't be good, happened to me. Searching for a suspect in someones backyard it crapped out and went into a low blinking/ramping mode. Went from a tactical light to a rock with a click.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

P_A_S_1 said:


> Yep that wouldn't be good, happened to me. Searching for a suspect in someones backyard it crapped out and went into a low blinking/ramping mode. Went from a tactical light to a rock with a click.


That actually sounds like the symptoms of a low battery rather than a fault with the electronics. HDS lights are designed to enter a low, blinking mode to alert you, and then if you try and switch to a higher level, it will slowly ramp up until it reaches the highest brightness sustainable on the current battery charge.


----------



## broonzbane

the.Mtn.Man said:


> That actually sounds like the symptoms of a low battery rather than a fault with the electronics. HDS lights are designed to enter a low, blinking mode to alert you, and then if you try and switch to a higher level, it will slowly ramp up until it reaches the highest brightness sustainable on the current battery charge.



+1

It's easy to get freaked out by this feature the first time it happens. I've owned HDS lights for a couple of years, and it had not happened to me for the longest time until just yesterday in a light that I had neglected to feed. Referred back to the manual. "Oh, yeah." Threw a new battery in the tube and all was good.

broonzbane


----------



## P_A_S_1

Nope. It was the light. Had to be sent in for replacement. Had nothing to do with low batteries and/or the indicator.


----------



## Edi

Whinge about your malfunctions on another thread we just want to know when we're getting ours!


----------



## broonzbane

I noticed an HDS banner ad at the top of the LED Flashlight forum page this morning. I don't recall having seen those in quite some time. Perhaps it's a sign that the flow of orders being filled is about to pick up pace. Keep your fingers crossed.

broonzbane


----------



## Maxbelg

Edi said:


> Whinge about your malfunctions on another thread we just want to know when we're getting ours!



These threads always get a little sidetracked but that wasn't very friendly! The post that PAS1 responded to was much longer and off-topic. I suspect you just didn't mind as it was positive about HDS. 

Now my off-topic bit: After getting frustrated waiting (even though I have a nice self-modded Nichia 219 HDS) I have started experimenting elsewhere and now my EDC is a black HA Oveready C2 with triple H3N LMH Nichia 219. What a great light! Often these are out of stock as well with long waiting times but without up-front payment........


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Edi said:


> Whinge about your malfunctions on another thread we just want to know when we're getting ours!



While that could have said in a nicer manner, it is true that there is another HDS thread where HDS related problems can be discussed. So, in effect, let's stay focused on the thread title.

Bill


----------



## burntoshine

I assumed that Edi was just being humorous; well at least I laughed.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Edi said:


> Whinge about your malfunctions on another thread we just want to know when we're getting ours!



Wasn't my intention to whine nor was it to go off topic. It was just a response to another post and by no means a reason to get upset or offended. If I thought it would elicit such a rude response I wouldn't have posted it.

Maxbelg, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## nbp

Easy guys, pretty sure it was said tongue-in-cheek. We're all still friends. :grouphug: 

Awesome to see some lights arriving. Welcome to the club, men.


----------



## Edi

nbp said:


> Easy guys, pretty sure it was said tongue-in-cheek. We're all still friends. :grouphug:
> 
> Awesome to see some lights arriving. Welcome to the club, men.




^ 
yes lol I'm just excited that I might get my light soon... No offence intended!


----------



## thaugen

390 days and counting....

I do believe this is the week for my HDS Rotary 200 and Rotary HCRI (flush tail caps) to arrive! Here's to hoping...


----------



## Imon

I ordered a High CRI Clicky on January 9th 2012.
Received the light today February 4th 2013.

I wasn't sure how I would feel once I got my light. When I saw it on my doorsteps this morning I was surprised that I wasn't elated. I'm just relieved to finally be finished with this waiting game. This isn't my first HDS light either - it's my fourth. The other three that I've ordered all took less than two weeks though.

I hope all of you who have waited so long receive your lights soon.


----------



## thaugen

I am glad to hear more are starring to arrive.


----------



## Cataract

I've been waiting to order for about a year now. I'd probably be waiting for the mailman if I did, but March sounds like a good time for ordering.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Imon said:


> I ordered a High CRI Clicky on January 9th 2012.
> Received the light today February 4th 2013.



I'm still excited, waiting for my first. Now you've got my hopes up. Can I ask - which bezel does yours have? I'm trying to figure out if I should keep my eyes peeled for my "executive" clicky yet. (I know some black bezel ones went out before SHOT.)
If yours doesn't do it for you, I'm sure you could find some poor soul on here willing to snap it up...


----------



## Imon

tjswarbrick said:


> I'm still excited, waiting for my first. Now you've got my hopes up. Can I ask - which bezel does yours have? I'm trying to figure out if I should keep my eyes peeled for my "executive" clicky yet. (I know some black bezel ones went out before SHOT.)
> If yours doesn't do it for you, I'm sure you could find some poor soul on here willing to snap it up...



It's a stainless steel bezel.
Also, I have no intentions of parting with this light - I just got it after waiting for 13 months.


----------



## RobME

Imon said:


> It's a stainless steel bezel.
> Also, I have no intentions of parting with this light - I just got it after waiting for 13 months.


Well then... That's understandable, but you might consider parting with _one of your other three_. (j/k)


----------



## Imon

RobME said:


> Well then... That's understandable, but you might consider parting with _one of your other three_. (j/k)



Yeah...
I actually only have two HDS lights right now.
I sold one last year (I think) and the other one I lost in Ouachita Forest so I only have two.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Imon said:


> It's a stainless steel bezel.
> Also, I have no intentions of parting with this light - I just got it after waiting for 13 months.



Thank you. 
I was really hoping to see one on my doorstep after work - but no dice 

Enjoy the two you have!


----------



## mbw_151

I've been down hard with the flu, $25 wasted on a flu shot that doesn't seem to have done its job. However, today I was revitalized by the arrival of my HCRI Clicky. It's hard to believe that I ordered this light one year, one month and two days ago. I hope the next one doesn't take so long!

The fit and finish is great. Everything is as expected, but I have to say that I'm a little suprised at the color temp. It's advertised as 3700K, but it's much warmer than the 4000K in my old HDS EDC B42 in which Milky installed a High CRI SSC P4. The difference seems greater than from 4000K to the 4500K of my M61L-219 Malkoff/Nichia. It's much more difficult to see the value of HCRI than it is to see the impact of color temp. I guess I'll have to buy a couple of Malkoff "Warms" to go with this light and see how 3700K fares against my 4000K color temp favorite.


----------



## burntoshine

mbw_151 said:


> I've been down hard with the flu, $25 wasted on a flu shot that doesn't seem to have done its job.



Are you sure it's the flu? A lot of times when people think they have the flu, it's something else. Also, from what I understand, there's a A side and B side of the strain; and there might be a C, too (cant's remember). The flu shot only protects against one of those.


----------



## redryder

Just got my hcri clicky, ordered 1/30/2012. My first HDS but I do have a Novatac 85p. I haven't had a chance to use the HDS yet.


----------



## morelightnow

Ordered a pink clicky yesterday 2/4/13. I wanted to post so people still waiting like I have will see how long it takes to get coated, assembled, and shipped.


----------



## tjswarbrick

morelightnow said:


> Ordered a pink clicky yesterday 2/4/13. I wanted to post so people still waiting like I have will see how long it takes to get coated, assembled, and shipped.



I appreciate the gesture, and am very curious to see what the current wait times look like.
But aren't the pink ones still available from the station where you get batteries? I haven't priced the difference out on Henry's site, though.


----------



## burntoshine

redryder said:


> Just got my hcri clicky, ordered 1/30/2012. My first HDS but I do have a Novatac 85p. I haven't had a chance to use the HDS yet.



Well I ordered a whole half of a month ahead of you and am still waiting. Not cool.


----------



## burntoshine




----------



## Johnbeck180

burntoshine said:


> Well I ordered a whole half of a month ahead of you and am still waiting. Not cool.



I would definitely shoot Henry an email.


----------



## Cataract

morelightnow said:


> Ordered a pink clicky yesterday 2/4/13. I wanted to post so people still waiting like I have will see how long it takes to get coated, assembled, and shipped.



Thanks for that :twothumbs:


----------



## redryder

burntoshine said:


> Well I ordered a whole half of a month ahead of you and am still waiting. Not cool.



I ordered a black bezel/flush button/hcri clicky. Was your order different?


----------



## thaugen

Lights are shipping, but it depends on what light you ordered and with what options.


----------



## mamun1024

Well Happy Birthday to me!!:twothumbs

My rotary just showed up today :naughty:, ordered 1/26/12.


----------



## nbp

This is getting exciting! Better than the SuperBowl..


----------



## thaugen

mamun1024 said:


> Well Happy Birthday to me!!:twothumbs
> 
> My rotary just showed up today :naughty:, ordered 1/26/12.



Congratulations! I am hoping my rotaries arrive tomorrow just before the big snow storm.


----------



## thaugen

nbp said:


> This is getting exciting! Better than the SuperBowl..



They could have used some HDS lights at this years SuperBowl!


----------



## doctordun

So based on this anecdotal evidence, if I order today, I might get my light before the next Superbowl..................

It will be nice when we start hearing from people who ordered this year.


----------



## burntoshine

redryder said:


> I ordered a black bezel/flush button/hcri clicky. Was your order different?



Yeah. I ordered a black bezel high cri rotary with flush button & sapphire lens. Black bezel high cri rotaries have already been shipping since before SHOT show.



thaugen said:


> Lights are shipping, but it depends on what light you ordered and with what options.



I figured as much. I fear that it is the sapphire glass that pushed my light into the next batch or two. But with a year to get all the ducks in a row, I didn't think any order variation would make a difference in when they ship.

It just adds insult to injury. The light may be A+, but for my first HDS order ever, it leaves much to be desired.


----------



## burntoshine

mamun1024 said:


> Well Happy Birthday to me!!:twothumbs
> 
> My rotary just showed up today :naughty:, ordered 1/26/12.



Was your button flush or raised?

EDIT: And did you order normal glass, or sapphire?

Thanks!


----------



## burntoshine

Johnbeck180 said:


> I would definitely shoot Henry an email.



Thanks! I called and he said something about it being due to the flush button, but then he said they received flush buttons Monday morning. That doesn't make much sense to me because other people are getting flush button orders. Are flush buttons different between the rotaries and clickies?? So the holdup isn't due to it being sapphire, which is what I thought was being insinuated when I last communicated with him. And that wasn't even a problem. Last time he said everything was in order and it just needed to be calibrated. Yeah, okay.

I"m happy for everyone getting their lights. I hope no one thought I was actually angry with them because of my silly picture or post. It just sucks when it feels like you're singularly getting the shaft. It was kind of neat being part of a group of people all in the same boat, waiting a crazy long time for something we were all looking forward to.

Cheers


----------



## broonzbane

burntoshine said:


> Thanks! I called and he said something about it being due to the flush button, but then he said they received flush buttons Monday morning. That doesn't make much sense to me because other people are getting flush button orders. Are flush buttons different between the rotaries and clickies?? So the holdup isn't due to it being sapphire, which is what I thought was being insinuated when I last communicated with him. And that wasn't even a problem. Last time he said everything was in order and it just needed to be calibrated. Yeah, okay.
> 
> I"m happy for everyone getting their lights. I hope no one thought I was actually angry with them because of my silly picture or post. It just sucks when it feels like you're singularly getting the shaft. It was kind of neat being part of a group of people all in the same boat, waiting a crazy long time for something we were all looking forward to.
> 
> Cheers



Rotaries and clickies are likely using the same buttons, so this issue probably does not lie with the buttons themselves per se.

However, the tail cap assemblies for executive rotaries v. executive clickies are VASTLY different. The tail cap for a rotary cannot even be removed from the battery tube.

Different assemblies require separate production runs to capture economies of scale. If Henry were to set up his production line in a way that a each light he sold was essentially custom produced as opposed to being manufactured in mass quantity, we'd be paying 1.5 times as much for his lights.

just my theory. Ymmv.

broonzbane


----------



## AZPops

It's just a matter of twisting off the tail cap on the Clickey to switch from a raised to flush what-u-mah-call-it button. But the tail cap on the Rotary is a whole different animal, since it has a extremely small peg in it to keep the tail cap in place. Well that's my thinking about it n' I'm sticking to it!


----------



## mamun1024

burntoshine said:


> Was your button flush or raised?
> 
> EDIT: And did you order normal glass, or sapphire?
> 
> Thanks!



I ordered mine with flushed button and normal glass. I was going to order with sapphire but changed my mind after talking to Henry. 

I hope the clip for the rotary comes out soon, its a PITA for me to carry around without it.


----------



## leon2245

mamun1024 said:


> I ordered mine with flushed button and normal glass. I was going to order with sapphire but changed my mind after talking to Henry.
> 
> I hope the clip for the rotary comes out soon, its a PITA for me to carry around without it.



Where do you carry your wallet, front or back pocket?


----------



## thaugen

Look what arrived this morning just in time for a blizzard! 

Here are some initial observations: 
1. It was well worth the 390+ days for these lights. I am very pleased! 
2. The fit and finish is the best I have ever seen on an HDS light. Henry's refusal to compromise on quality is greatly appreciated and noticed on these lights.
3. The HCRI is a beautiful tint with a low orange peel reflector. The result is an artifact free beam.
4. The 200 is a nice white tint with more of an orange peel reflector. The result is an artifact free beam.
5. After trying many other lights I am still convinced HDS is the best quality for the price and function. Well done Henry!


----------



## skyfire

glad to see rotaries rolling out. today must feel like 390x better than christmas for you. 

your 2 rotaries looks like it tailstands perfectly.


----------



## mamun1024

leon2245 said:


> Where do you carry your wallet, front or back pocket?


Wallet in right back pocket, flashlight and folder goes to the front right, keys and other junk left front.

I carried the rotary in my pocket for a bit yesterday, did not like having it at the bottom of the pocket. I'd rather clip it like I have been doing so far with my other light.


----------



## redryder

thaugen said:


> Look what arrived this morning just in time for a blizzard!
> 
> Here are some initial observations:
> 1. It was well worth the 390+ days for these lights. I am very pleased!
> 2. The fit and finish is the best I have ever seen on an HDS light. Henry's refusal to compromise on quality is greatly appreciated and noticed on these lights.
> 3. The HCRI is a beautiful tint with a low orange peel reflector. The result is an artifact free beam.
> 4. The 200 is a nice white tint with more of an orange peel reflector. The result is an artifact free beam.
> 5. After trying many other lights I am still convinced HDS is the best quality for the price and function. Well done Henry!



Is there any difference in beam pattern(ie hot spot size,etc...) between the hcri and 200lm? Thanks.


----------



## tjswarbrick

thaugen said:


> Look what arrived this morning just in time for a blizzard!
> 
> It was well worth the 390+ days for these lights. I am very pleased!



Awesome! Congrats - so glad the showed up.
Thanks for the pics - the first silver bezel I've seen this year.
Hopefully that means my Clicky is just around the corner...


----------



## thaugen

redryder said:


> Is there any difference in beam pattern(ie hot spot size,etc...) between the hcri and 200lm? Thanks.








The beams appear similar in pattern and hot spot size to my eye. I am not an expert at taking beam shots, but this will give you a general idea of the difference.

Regarding the tint, this picture makes the HCRI appear slightly warmer than it is in reality. The 200 is a nice white color.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Very nice lights, between the two which one do you prefer so far?


----------



## smokelaw1

I sent my old twisty in for warranty repair in early April 2012. Problem was not fixable, so I am gettnig a replacement, 200 Rotary. I know there are still 3 months of backlog to clear up before mine comes in, most likely, but I am so anxious. I've gone almost a year without an HDS light and it's killing me! So glad to see these coming in!!!


----------



## thaugen

P_A_S_1 said:


> Very nice lights, between the two which one do you prefer so far?



I like them both for different reasons. I usually prefer HCRI tint in my lights, but like the extra runtime of the 200 at the 120 lumen level. The black bezel on the HCRI looks stealthy, but the silver on the 200 provides a classic contrast. I think I'll have to keep both!


----------



## P_A_S_1

When I ordered mine I was going back and forth between the HCRI and the 200 and ultimately decided on the 200. My concern was the tint being too cool on the 200. Your not the first to comment on the tint being a 'nice pure' white which is reassuring. Good luck with the lights and enjoy.


----------



## burntoshine

mamun1024 said:


> I ordered mine with flushed button and normal glass. I was going to order with sapphire but changed my mind after talking to Henry.
> 
> I hope the clip for the rotary comes out soon, its a PITA for me to carry around without it.



Thanks for the response! I think I remember reading something about the sapphire glass being very unnecessary, but I went with it anyway. With my luck, it would end up needing it.

I like to have a clip on my EDC light, too. Have you considered a P7 suspension clip and some paracord? That's an ideal carry method for a rotary, in my opinion. There's a good example in post 2398 in the regular HDS thread. I love that clip.


----------



## mamun1024

burntoshine said:


> Thanks for the response! I think I remember reading something about the sapphire glass being very unnecessary, but I went with it anyway. With my luck, it would end up needing it.
> 
> I like to have a clip on my EDC light, too. Have you considered a P7 suspension clip and some paracord? That's an ideal carry method for a rotary, in my opinion. There's a good example in post 2398 in the regular HDS thread. I love that clip.



I went with a SS bazel instead. I know about the P7 clip w/ paracord, just not too thrilled about it  I would much prefer a stright clip. I might have to get one in the time being though.

Good luck with your order, hope you get it soon.


----------



## burntoshine

mamun1024 said:


> I went with a SS bazel instead. I know about the P7 clip w/ paracord, just not too thrilled about it  I would much prefer a stright clip. I might have to get one in the time being though.
> 
> Good luck with your order, hope you get it soon.



Thanks! I appreciate that. I hope to find some cargo shorts with mini pockets that close, for the warmer weather. I have a couple pair of cargo shorts now that have a "cell phone pocket"; an extra mini pocket that's perfect for a HDS size light and keeps it upright. The only problem is that the pockets are open-topped and don't close or have a flap, so I could possibly lose the light if I fall, sit or lie down, or Liu Kang kick someone in the face. Last year, I think I saw some shorts that looked like they might be what I'm looking for at a Kohl's. As long as they're not too "radical-looking".

Currently on day *391* of waiting. Can anyone beat that number? I wonder if anyone has waited longer or has been waiting longer. 

Everyone post your number! This curious cat wants to know.

burn to shine


----------



## thaugen

I waited for 391 days. Tie score! But my rotaries arrived this week. Hang in there...It was well worth the wait!


----------



## Johnbeck180

278 days here. I really hope I don't reach 391 day of waiting. Way to hang in there.


----------



## Imon

I wrote in my post when I received my light on Feb. 4th that I ordered my HDS on Jan. 9th but it was actually a few days before then. Jan. 9 was when I received an email confirmation of my order but I waited about 390 days too.

I think people who have ordered more recently than thaugen or I have will receive their light in a shorter period of time. There seems to be quite of number of people how have received lights recently. Perhaps most of the parts problems that Henry has had have been resolved.


----------



## eala

Day 396 for me. Gunning for 400! LET'S DO IT!

eala


----------



## burntoshine

thaugen said:


> I waited for 391 days. Tie score! But my rotaries arrived this week. Hang in there...It was well worth the wait!



Image removed. This is a family forum.-Bill



Johnbeck180 said:


> 278 days here. I really hope I don't reach 391 day of waiting. Way to hang in there.



Thanks! I doubt you'll get anywhere close to that. Apparently there was a "sweet spot" for the longest wait times, and I think I ordered right in the middle of it. When people that order 15 days after you get their lights and you are still waiting, it only helps to push your number higher. It takes a lot of awesome luck to win this game. Don't feel bad, 278 is still a somewhat respectable number.



Imon said:


> I wrote in my post when I received my light on Feb. 4th that I ordered my HDS on Jan. 9th but it was actually a few days before then. Jan. 9 was when I received an email confirmation of my order but I waited about 390 days too.
> 
> I think people who have ordered more recently than thaugen or I have will receive their light in a shorter period of time. There seems to be quite of number of people how have received lights recently. Perhaps most of the parts problems that Henry has had have been resolved.



I agree. Not everyone will have waited the same. When it comes to the wait champion, there can be only one; unless there's a tie. 

I think all of the parts problems have indeed been resolved. I called early last week and everything for my order was there, it just needed "calibration". That may take another year or so.



eala said:


> Day 396 for me. Gunning for 400! LET'S DO IT!
> 
> eala



lol. My thoughts exactly; 400, here we come. I was thinking I might be the one with the highest number, but you are clearly the champion. I nod my head to you in respect.


When calculating your number, don't forget that 2012 had 366 days in it (leap year). Make sure you count February 29th, 2012. Your number is important.


----------



## thaugen

Then I was at 392 days...I always forget about the leap year!


----------



## alanagnostic

383 days for me....my wife thinks I'm nuts. Hang in there guys....it's worth the wait (at least it was for me).


----------



## morelightnow

There are some things in life that just fall into place perfectly. I received my custom clicky yesterday that I ordered on 2/4/2013. I was looking at Henry's website and I think it is actually updating correctly. Today, you cannot order the same custom light because it says the pink body is excluded from that emitter option. Also, the rest of the colors are now missing. 

So the addiction begins with a pink model. Here it is stealing the spotlight from the rest of my lights.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'm at day 382. I really thought my Hi CRI Clicky was going to show up over the weekend - but no dice.
I'm on pins and needles over here.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Has anybody received one this week???


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

AZPops said:


> It's just a matter of twisting off the tail cap on the Clickey to switch from a raised to flush what-u-mah-call-it button. But the tail cap on the Rotary is a whole different animal, since it has a extremely small peg in it to keep the tail cap in place. Well that's my thinking about it n' I'm sticking to it!


It's actually a thin metal ring. The small hole in the Rotary dial is used to insert the ring during assembly.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

thaugen said:


>


Those lights sure are purty fresh out of the package. You gotta knock 'em around a bit and give them some character!


----------



## Imon

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Those lights sure are purty fresh out of the package. You gotta knock 'em around a bit and give them some character!



Here are some pictures of my old HDS 140 vs my newer HDS high CRI 120










BTW I think if you look closely the texturing on the old HDS is more pronounced than the new one.


----------



## ar_wanton

Did you guys receive emails and tracking numbers when your lights shipped? Or did they just show up?

I ordered a Rotary about year ago and I am trying real hard not to bother Henry with another email.


----------



## Imon

ar_wanton said:


> Did you guys receive emails and tracking numbers when your lights shipped? Or did they just show up?
> 
> I ordered a Rotary about year ago and I am trying real hard not to bother Henry with another email.




They just show up. Henry doesn't send out shipment confirmation emails but he does track the packages.

It's just one of those things - you either accept it or you just do business with someone else. If this is your first HDS I'll doubt you'll be disappointed by the light itself but I understand that the ordeal you're going through to get the light is frustrating.


----------



## DrewDT

Yes, the delivery policy can be a bit tricky but it is what it is. The main concern for me is having no idea when to expect the light and the possibility it shows up on my doorstep when I am out of town.


----------



## burntoshine

tjswarbrick said:


> Has anybody received one this week???



Not sure about that, but I highly suspect that a batch was shipped yesterday and that some people might get their lights very soon.

At day 395.


----------



## lyricist

Ordered a Custom HCRI on the 7 of February 2012 from Henry, got it 3 days ago.


----------



## nbp

lyricist said:


> Ordered a Custom HCRI on the 7 of February 2012 from Henry, got it 3 days ago.




:rock:

:welcome:


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Imon said:


> Here are some pictures of my old HDS 140 vs my newer HDS high CRI 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I think if you look closely the texturing on the old HDS is more pronounced than the new one.





what happened to that poor light?


----------



## Imon

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> what happened to that poor light?



Normal wear and tear...

Also, some concrete ran into my HDS ... or is it the other way around? 
Still works fine BTW.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> what happened to that poor light?


It was loved and used, that's what happened. 

Henry doesn't make shelf queens. :twothumbs


----------



## Cataract

Imon said:


> They just show up. Henry doesn't send out shipment confirmation emails but he does track the packages.
> 
> It's just one of those things - you either accept it or you just do business with someone else. If this is your first HDS I'll doubt you'll be disappointed by the light itself but I understand that the ordeal you're going through to get the light is frustrating.



Is a signature needed when they show up? Wouldn't be too much fun if the light had to wait unattended on the porch...


----------



## smokelaw1

Got my warratny replacement rotary! WOOHOO! Sent my Twisty in in early april, and the rotary is fantastic. Really love it, and really can't wait for the clip. The rotary, the new Overready M2-XML2, plus a AAA backup light, I think I've found my every-night cargo-pant flashlight setup for a while!


----------



## ajl

Received my order today. :twothumbs Email confirmation for the order was January 24, 2012. Rotary, sapphire lens, black benzel, raised button. Packed very nicely. Got it in time for this year's 'cane season...Will try it outside later tonight, weather permitting.


----------



## Luminocity

Received my warranty replacement today! Ordered on 2/10/2012 and was a replacement for an original EDC Ultimate XR. Rotary Hi CRI with Sapphire lens, black bezel and flush tail switch. Gorgeous light and well worth the wait!


----------



## burntoshine

Received and sending back. Awesome.


----------



## lostsoulman

burntoshine said:


> Received and sending back. Awesome.



Whats the problem with your light? 
(Mine: ordered 24 Jan 2012, 200 clicky, still waiting..)


----------



## burntoshine

lostsoulman said:


> Whats the problem with your light?
> (Mine: ordered 24 Jan 2012, 200 clicky, still waiting..)



Nothing. I didn't know the small hole in the side of the tailcap was supposed to be there and I thought my light was defective. All is well.

A little knowledge and patience goes a long way.

It may seem like your light will never come, but it will, and it does; and when it does, it rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cheers


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

burntoshine said:


> Nothing. I didn't know the small hole in the side of the tailcap was supposed to be there and I thought my light was defective. All is well.


Yep. I answered a similar question on the previous page, post #447.


----------



## Brian1911

So if I ordered a rotary today it's still 1 year wait? Seems to me I saw posts saying 8 weeks.


----------



## chaoss

Well, thanks to fullpost's pics in the HDS EDC #16 thread i ordered today. Executive, HICRI, SS bezel, silver decorative clip & flat tail cap.
Will post again upon it's arrival, i am stoked!!!


----------



## bmwcrazy

There seems to be quite a few warranty replacements, are the older lights not as reliable? Or were the lights damaged by abuse?


----------



## KDM

I ordered a hi cri rotary today. Hoping for the best


----------



## P_A_S_1

bmwcrazy said:


> There seems to be quite a few warranty replacements, are the older lights not as reliable? Or were the lights damaged by abuse?




I would think lights damaged by use/abuse wouldn't be covered by warranty. Warranty replacement covers defective/faulty equipment. My light was well used but the issue I had was internal and covered by warranty. As for overall reliability without knowing the number of light produced/sold in relation to the numbers returned it's hard to know.


----------



## Edi

Anybody receiving lights? End of feb is drawing closer and my palms are getting itchy


----------



## lostsoulman

Well i have a package from HDS at home, waiting for me after i leave work
200 clicky flush button, modo clip.
Ordered 24Jan2012, received 18Feb2013 (Australian time), roughly 391 days or 33,782,400 seconds or 563,040 minutes wait!​


----------



## Grizzman

As far as I know, the most recently delivered light was ordered in Feb of 2012. I expect it to take months for the backlog to be eliminated......maybe by the end of summer.

Grizz


----------



## Fubs

Ahh... I should have done some more research. I ordered the default 200 lumen rotary (flushed button, silver bezel) on 12/28/2012 and was told 8-10 weeks. As the deadline is coming up next week, I emailed him asking if I would be notified about shipment notification and tracking. He told me some delays occurred and he is expecting late March. I've purchased several other lights before the rotary but they never stuck for EDC and currently I'm EDC-less waiting for the rotary. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## AZPops

Dah dreaded 8 - 10 week delivery estimate. IMO Henry should change his default 8 - 10 week delivery estimate!


----------



## Cavannus

Ordered on January 1st, 2012 -- not received yet and no news.


----------



## tylerPYTHON

6/24/12 -- Ordered EDC Rotary 200Lumen

Communicated a couple times with Henry since then. I did not discover these forums before I started emailing him so I had no idea how backlogged he is... until seeing this thread... I am not planning on canceling seeing as I have waited this long, I figure what is another couple months. Here is his most recent responses:
_11/5/2012
Tyler,
_
_We had to fire our local machine shop for not delivering any parts after several months. It has taken far longer to find a reliable replacement shop then we ever expected. We are expecting first article samples from two different shops later this week - the preliminary parts looked very good with only minor tweaks needed. Very frustrating, as you may well imagine. I apologize for the delay.
_
_Henry._​_
2/14/2012
Tyler,
_
_After many false starts, we have finally found several shops to produce our parts. We are qualifying two shops for each part so we will never have this problem again. We are just beginning to receive production deliveries and have resumed building and shipping lights. We expect to catch up with the backlog by the end of March._
_If you decide you do not want to wait longer, you may request an order cancelation and refund at any time. I promise, we never dreamed it would take this long.
_
_Henry.
_
​So it sounds like he is expecting to ship most flashlights out before April. So there is light at the end of the tunnel people! I hope his new machine shops have the same high quality of workmanship as his old shops. Also, note that he has learned from his mistakes and has qualified two shops to avoid future parts delays (perhaps he can also produce the parts twice as fast?). I'm exciting to get my light soon!


----------



## diesel79

Fubs said:


> Ahh... I should have done some more research. I ordered the default 200 lumen rotary (flushed button, silver bezel) on 12/28/2012 and was told 8-10 weeks. As the deadline is coming up next week, I emailed him asking if I would be notified about shipment notification and tracking. He told me some delays occurred and he is expecting late March. I've purchased several other lights before the rotary but they never stuck for EDC and currently I'm EDC-less waiting for the rotary. The anticipation is killing me!



Just when a guy thinks it is a good time to order, another bump in the road


----------



## nbp

It's all the same bump. 

He's not going to clear a 12 month backlog in 1 month. Orders are being filled but it will take awhile to get totally caught up.


----------



## Snareman

Fubs said:


> Ahh... I should have done some more research. I ordered the default 200 lumen rotary (flushed button, silver bezel) on 12/28/2012 and was told 8-10 weeks. As the deadline is coming up next week, I emailed him asking if I would be notified about shipment notification and tracking. He told me some delays occurred and he is expecting late March. I've purchased several other lights before the rotary but they never stuck for EDC and currently I'm EDC-less waiting for the rotary. The anticipation is killing me!



If you got one in 3 months it would be an unheard of HDS record. Maybe there is some magic happening in HDS land... :thinking:


----------



## P_A_S_1

Been waiting a little over five months for my Rotary, a relatively short period compared to most of you. At one point I was optimistic that I'd have it by the New Year.....now I'm hoping by St. Paddys. We'll see.


----------



## dillyspam

So...the way I interpret this is...

By the end of march, if you order a light then, it will be 6-8 weeks wait?

This probably equates to orders more than 200 days old will ship by End of Feb. 100 days old, end of march, 6-8 weeks old end of april.

But this could all change....in 6-8 weeks


----------



## AnAppleSnail

I have a sapphire-lens rotary high CRI on order, so we'll see if the newest estimate of two to three weeks holds.


----------



## Edi

AnAppleSnail said:


> I have a sapphire-lens rotary high CRI on order, so we'll see if the newest estimate of two to three weeks holds.



^ LMAO


----------



## neutralwhite

+1. 
would love to order a HDS, but this delivery time issue needs to be sorted. 


Edi said:


> ^ LMAO


----------



## Cavannus

Cavannus said:


> Ordered on January 1st, 2012 -- not received yet and no news.


I've just received mine. Details here in the dedicated thread!


----------



## ScottyJ

Waiting on the same thing, I think I ordered back in october of last year or so. 



AnAppleSnail said:


> I have a sapphire-lens rotary high CRI on order, so we'll see if the newest estimate of two to three weeks holds.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'm at day 391. Still waiting. Hi CRI Clicky with AR lens, flush tailcap, and silver bezel.

Henry says he has more shipping next week.
Hang in there, guys. It'll come!


----------



## Johnbeck180

I'm creeping up on day 300 of waiting. Maybe we should start the 300 club, or for some the 400 club. :0)


----------



## doctordun

Maybe I'm wrong, but in January, he thought he would be caught up by the end of February. Now we hear that he will be caught up by the end of March.
Isn't that the pattern you have all been hearing for about a year?

Should it ever get down to 4 to 6 weeks, then I will finally place my order. The uncertainty of a delivery date holds me back.


----------



## Ways

Ordered a High Cri Rotary on the 12th March 2012 and i can feel it getting closer to that bitter sweet moment when i receive a letter informing me that a parcel from the US is awaiting me at my local depot and can be mine upon payment of the customs fee + Value Added Tax and handling charge


----------



## malfozzy

Ways said:


> Ordered a High Cri Rotary on the 12th March 2012 and i can feel it getting closer to that bitter sweet moment when i receive a letter informing me that a parcel from the US is awaiting me at my local depot and can be mine upon payment of the customs fee + Value Added Tax and handling charge



I have a rotary (bought before the great crash) and 2 clickies, my question is this. Is it normal to order (and pay) for an item with absolutely no idea of when it may be delivered? Hds torches are great, but not so great I'd pay £150 and hope I'd get one in the next year or so. Yes they are bulletproof etc, etc. So what? If you haven't got one, doesn't really matter if it's made of diamonds does it?


----------



## Ragnar66

Refunds have been provided when requested as far as I know. Those that want to accept can and those that don't......don't. So to answer you question to some it is obviousley worth the wait.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

malfozzy said:


> I have a rotary (bought before the great crash) and 2 clickies, my question is this. Is it normal to order (and pay) for an item with absolutely no idea of when it may be delivered? Hds torches are great, but not so great I'd pay £150 and hope I'd get one in the next year or so. Yes they are bulletproof etc, etc. So what? If you haven't got one, doesn't really matter if it's made of diamonds does it?


Then don't order one until the delivery times are shorter. :shrug:


----------



## Edi

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Then don't order one until the delivery times are shorter. :shrug:




It would be nice for the time frame to be changed from 6-8 weeks once you pay for it though...


----------



## doctordun

I believe there are a lot of us, me included, just dying to place an order as soon as we can be assured of a "reasonable" delivery date.
As soon as his backlog is caught up, he will be deluged with orders again.
I want a Rotary 200 real bad and will place an order as soon as the backlog gets caught up.


----------



## Ways

malfozzy said:


> I have a rotary (bought before the great crash) and 2 clickies, my question is this. Is it normal to order (and pay) for an item with absolutely no idea of when it may be delivered? Hds torches are great, but not so great I'd pay £150 and hope I'd get one in the next year or so. Yes they are bulletproof etc, etc. So what? If you haven't got one, doesn't really matter if it's made of diamonds does it?



When I ordered my first HDS clicky I was quoted 2-4 weeks for delivery and it
arrived within 2 weeks.

I ordered a rotary a year or so after taking delivery of my clicky and was quoted the now standard 6-8 weeks and have been waiting almost a year. 

I would say that year long waits are decidedly not normal and had I known for a certainty that I would be waiting this long I might have sourced a rotary from elsewhere and of course I could have asked for a refund at any time but the trickle of information from Henry and others regarding his situation and the steps he was taking to rectify it gave me enough confidence to wait it out.


----------



## Edi

I think even if he gave us a number when we ordered it would have made it more tolerable! That way when 896 gets his torch and your 900 it would be exciting... The thing is we really have no idea when we will get our torches. This is what I believe the most frustrating part!


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Edi said:


> I think even if he gave us a number when we ordered it would have made it more tolerable! That way when 896 gets his torch and your 900 it would be exciting... The thing is we really have no idea when we will get our torches. This is what I believe the most frustrating part!



That would be awfully complicated. Suppose I get #900 and you got #901. Do you really want to wait and wait on my sapphire-lens rotary custom, when all your parts are ready?


----------



## DrewDT

Actually, I like the idea of receiving an order number. It wouldn't have to change when batch custom orders are processed but it would give a better indication of when to expect our lights when people report receiving their lights with order number, date and specifics about their light. It isn't perfect but since their aren't emails notifying us when our orders are shipped with tracking numbers, this would be a relatively simple thing to add, allowing us to have more information when to expect our orders. Being in the dark isn't a good thing for flashaholics.


----------



## Imon

Like AnAppleSnail said, if Henry doesn't have the parts ready, he can't finish your light.
I ordered my light early Jan. 2012 and there were people who received their light before I did who ordered later than I did. Try not to fret too much about the wait, the wait is probably longer than you think it will be.


----------



## burntoshine

I was using order dates to judge my place in line. And it was quite aggravating to see people who ordered 15+ days after me getting their lights.

Perhaps Henry doesn't keep much of the uncommon parts in stock, but in my mind it shouldn't matter what you order. It seems to me that there was a lot of time to get all the parts together. I do understand that some people cancel their orders, but that shouldn't make a huge difference. If you keep an eye on inventory of parts, you should always have what you need.

Of course, I don't have any knowledge in how HDS does its business. Just thinking here.


----------



## Edi

Imon said:


> Like AnAppleSnail said, if Henry doesn't have the parts ready, he can't finish your light.
> I ordered my light early Jan. 2012 and there were people who received their light before I did who ordered later than I did. Try not to fret too much about the wait, the wait is probably longer than you think it will be.



His problem was with the flashlight bodies.... Which are all the same. Not having the other parts in stock when they're available is another issue


----------



## burntoshine

Edi said:


> His problem was with the flashlight bodies.... Which are all the same. Not having the other parts in stock when they're available is another issue



Yeah, the "another issue" is what I was referring to.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Then don't order one until the delivery times are shorter. :shrug:





Thats easy to say! Whats that cliche, "easier said than done"... From what I have read about this for nearly a year, delivery times have been supposed to get shorter all along. Its been moved back repeatedly.

I think the point that Malfozzy was trying to make is that businesses arent supposed to do this. Regardless of the final quality of the product, part of running a good business is not allowing this kind of thing to happen. If it was 6-8 months ago, I'd probably still be excusing it as unavoidable or whatever, but now its been well over a year, and people have been waiting(with amazing patience BTW) for a long time without really ever getting a consistent or accurate time frame for the end. Go back 6-8-10-14 pages here, read whats been going on, and you'll see.

My strategy has always been exactly what you stated to Malfozzy, to wait til delivery times are shorter, but your guess is as good as mine as to when that will be.....


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

HighlanderNorth said:


> Thats easy to say! Whats that cliche, "easier said than done"... From what I have read about this for nearly a year, delivery times have been supposed to get shorter all along. Its been moved back repeatedly.
> 
> I think the point that Malfozzy was trying to make is that businesses arent supposed to do this. Regardless of the final quality of the product, part of running a good business is not allowing this kind of thing to happen. If it was 6-8 months ago, I'd probably still be excusing it as unavoidable or whatever, but now its been well over a year, and people have been waiting(with amazing patience BTW) for a long time without really ever getting a consistent or accurate time frame for the end. Go back 6-8-10-14 pages here, read whats been going on, and you'll see.
> 
> My strategy has always been exactly what you stated to Malfozzy, to wait til delivery times are shorter, but your guess is as good as mine as to when that will be.....


For the record, I've been critical of Henry concerning this myself, so I'm not defending him when I say, "Then don't order one until the delivery times are shorter." My point is simply that people are free to vote with their wallets, as the saying goes. Someone asks, "Is it really worth it to wait that long for a light you've paid for with no regular updates from the company?" Apparently, for some, it is.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

tjswarbrick said:


> There was a request on the HDS Systems thread (EDC #16) to start one for posting when you ordered your HDS light, and when you receive(d) it.
> I didn't see a new thread, so I'm starting it here.



Just wanted to point out the purpose of this thread, appears to be a thread for those​ who have ordered their HDS lights, and when they were received. I quoted the first post in this thread by the OP.

Bill


----------



## tjswarbrick

Bullzeyebill said:


> Just wanted to point out the purpose of this thread, appears to be a thread for those​ who have ordered their HDS lights, and when they were received. I quoted the first post in this thread by the OP.
> 
> Bill



Thank you, Bill.

Just wanted to point out that this doesn't mean there shouldn't be any discourse on the ordering of HDS lights, or that we don't want to hear how the wait is going. Just, sometimes, it's necessary to bring a thread trajectory back in line a little bit, lest it get completely derailed.

Day 398. Rapidly approaching the 400 club, and still no solid word whether I'm in the current batch or the next. Now, off to bed.


----------



## Edi

tjswarbrick said:


> Thank you, Bill.
> 
> Just wanted to point out that this doesn't mean there shouldn't be any discourse on the ordering of HDS lights, or that we don't want to hear how the wait is going. Just, sometimes, it's necessary to bring a thread trajectory back in line a little bit, lest it get completely derailed.
> 
> Day 398. Rapidly approaching the 400 club, and still no solid word whether I'm in the current batch or the next. Now, off to bed.



im not even at 250 and I had some hope of getting it by end of feb.


----------



## Snareman

I've been waiting for a clip for the Rotary since January 2012. :mecry: Can I play in this thread? Henry is now saying hopefully by this summer sometime. Of course last January he said a few months too...


----------



## P_A_S_1

Wow. Another five months, hopefully, for a pocket clip.


----------



## dillyspam

for some reason, my previous post was not posted.

I did cancel my 200 day old order, the good news is that within MINUTES henry refunded my 200 day deposit.

I figure JUNE will be a re-order date...maybe...


----------



## Johnbeck180

Tomorrow I will be a part of the 300 club :0)


----------



## Grizzman

I'm at 195 days since my Clicky 200 order. 

At that point, I thought I'd order this one, and order a high CRI rotary after a clip had been designed. I'm glad I didn't order both.

The reputation of the lights (and other light purchases) is making the wait quite tolerable.

Grizz


----------



## diesel79

Did production come to a halt again? I broke down and placed another order in January (2013) hoping to have it by May for a trip.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Production is going. How fast? We don't know yet.


----------



## eala

416 days

Tick tock...

eala


----------



## BytorJr

Seriously, 400 days for people? Well, I had about decided to finally upgrade my Ultimate 60 and Novatac 120 until I saw this. I want to know a few things here: 1) The machine shop deal...why don't other companies have this bad of issue. Henry cannot be the lone fish here. 2) How is it people are comfortable with somebody holding their money for 400+ days with nothing in return - that's like a free loan!! Most of these lights will be out of date by the time they are received. 

I like Henry's lights (having effectively 2 of the 'early' ones), but his business model is reprehensible at best. There's no way that in the entire USA there isn't a single machine shop that can do the work - especially if it's on a mass produced basis. With CNC tooling this should not be that hard. Period.

Is the supply starting to get better, or is HDS going to go the way of the Dodo? Again, HDS lights are awesome; but I don't think I'd be willing to part with the $$ with no guarantee of any timely delivery. For those that can wait, more power to you. I sincerely hope Henry gets it together.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Bytor, please stay on topic. Each of your questions has been answered a few times in this thread.


----------



## ganymede

I am biting my nails here while reading this thread, how do you guys keep your sanity?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

ganymede said:


> I am biting my nails here while reading this thread, how do you guys keep your sanity?



My solution was to purchase two from an online vendor so I could have them now, and then order a rotary in my chosen configuration to come at some date in the future. Now I don't worry so much. Frankly, the ones I ordered from the online vendor are pretty awesome and I don't know that I even need the one I ordered from Henry :shrug:. I'm sure the rotaries are awesome, but with the complete customizability, the clickies do everything I need and more.


----------



## BytorJr

Actually, I think I am on topic. I have valid questions AnAppleSnail. My point is why is it taking so long, there are 18 pages of this-and-that. Just because I don't have a gazillion posts (ok, 3000+) doesn't mean my opinion or concerns are less than yours. I suggest you stay on topic and not slam somebody for asking some questions (even if they may have been answered in the 18 pages beforehand). Honestly...

So much for feeling welcomed back after a while of being off.


----------



## eala

ganymede said:


> I am biting my nails here while reading this thread, how do you guys keep your sanity?



Head on over to the custom part of the forum. Buy some great custom lights. Play with those. When your HDS shows up, play with it. If you need the money to pay for customs, ask for it back.

eala


----------



## Snareman

BytorJr said:


> Actually, I think I am on topic. I have valid questions AnAppleSnail. My point is why is it taking so long, there are 18 pages of this-and-that. Just because I don't have a gazillion posts (ok, 3000+) doesn't mean my opinion or concerns are less than yours. I suggest you stay on topic and not slam somebody for asking some questions (even if they may have been answered in the 18 pages beforehand). Honestly...
> 
> So much for feeling welcomed back after a while of being off.



I'm with ya Bytor. Should this thread just be "I ordered my HDS 5 years ago" and then another person saying, "Wow, that sucks" and then repeat that posting cycle? Maybe it should. :thinking: I suppose you could have posted this in the HDS #16 thread, but this seems like a reasonable place for it too since its a wait based comment.

Just to keep my comment on topic,p) while I only waited a week for each of my HDS lights (got lucky and found them instock at BatteryStation) I've been waiting over a year for a clip for both of them. Sick of using my Fenix clip that won't stay put. Surely Henry could find someone to make that clip. :sick2:


----------



## Maxbelg

I just happened to surf the official dealers for stock and was lucky enough to get a cancelled pre-order for a High CRI Rotary from the official German Dealer: They just got a shipment (only Rotarys) from Henry. I had cancelled my own pre-order some months ago after becoming frustrated waiting. People in Europe might want to E-mail for other cancelled pre-orders.

*EDIT: Sorry, all Rotarys are apparently sold.

Good luck to all those still waiting: Henrys business model may not be great but his lights are!!! I've started EDC'ing a 200 Clicky again and really love it. There just isn't a really good alternative to the HDS. Hang in there guys!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yes, let us keep on track. This thread is devoted to people who have ordered their HDS's, and not a place where troll/flaming like comments need to be made by those who have not ordered an HDS. Let's keep it civil.

Bill


----------



## P_A_S_1

Bytor, 

All legitimate questions that have been discussed before with most posters being supportive and critical of HDS at the same time. While hard to believe such delays could happen they did, and continue to do so. Probably your best bet is just to wait for the problems to clear up. I'm currently waiting on a Rotary and I just resigned myself to whenever I get it I get it (warranty replacement). I don't like the fact that more efficient LEDs are hitting the market and these lights probably won't have them, but if you didn't order yet that's another reason to wait. Good luck.


----------



## ganymede

eala said:


> Head on over to the custom part of the forum. Buy some great custom lights. Play with those. When your HDS shows up, play with it. If you need the money to pay for customs, ask for it back.
> 
> eala



I'm afraid the wait for custom light that I like is just as long as HDS... :ironic:


----------



## Edi

Has anyone recieved a light lately... Who has had the shortest wait for a light? I think I've seen orders placed in February 2012 that have been delivered. Has any body ordered after February 2012 and already recieved their light?


----------



## Maxbelg

I don't know whether this is OK to post but for people in Europe looking for the 120 Clicky I found a vendor in the Netherlands. I have never ordered anything there and know nothing further about them so do this at your own risk! If you put "hettykat" in your search engine you should find it.


----------



## plaguem

Any lights arrived for anybody?


----------



## AnAppleSnail

plaguem said:


> Any lights arrived for anybody?



Scroll. Up.

Yes, lights are arriving gradually. Depends on order date, vendor, and options.

Edit: it's clear that I made this post in bad taste. I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## Edi

AnAppleSnail said:


> Scroll. Up.
> 
> Yes, lights are arriving gradually. Depends on order date, vendor, and options.





Plaguem is asking if anyone recieved one lately that's all. He's not asking how to use his mouse. Racking up your posts won't make you a moderator so give everyone on the forum a break.


----------



## baexmeyer

It seems as though there was a batch that went out in January, but I would be curious to know if anyone who had ordered in, lets say April 2012, has received anything.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Day 407. Still waiting.
Was patient. Now I feel the HA MDC and OR 219 Logan drawing my attention - even though I know those would be largely ignored or gifted once the HCRI Clicky finally arrives.
Has anyone confirmed, with Henry, since the month began, that he still thinks he'll be caught up with backorders (ref post#342) by the end of March?
I don't want to bug him to ask, but will if nobody else has lately.


----------



## plaguem

AnAppleSnail said:


> Edit: it's clear that I made this post in bad taste. I'm sorry, guys.



it's all good mate.:buddies:


----------



## xevious

What I really find perplexing is that the HDS Systems website still shows the tag line "Please allow* two weeks* for us to build your custom flashlight" on all of the products. There is no mention of a back log in effect. When you order these lights from Battery Station, they don't indicate any wait at all. Do they have stock or simply place an order with HDS Systems on your behalf?

Frankly, if Henry is having this hard a time producing lights, he ought to start selling his light engine separately, with adapters for use in a variety of existing lights that he approves of. This way people can get HDS functionality in a variety of other form factors without the wait.

Could you imagine having an HDS Rotary engine inside a Sunwayman V11R? _Sweet_.


----------



## doctordun

Actually, this is on the first page:
*The EDC RotaryTM flashlight is here*

The revolutionary EDC Rotary flashlight allows you to completely adjust the brightness level with a simple twist of the rotary control.There is currently a significant backlog so it may take a few weeks to ship new orders.


----------



## diesel79

If you click on the custom clicky tab and scroll to the bottom it says two weeks. I believe this is what is being referred to. It is different than what is said on the main page.


----------



## Snareman

doctordun said:


> Actually, this is on the first page:
> *The EDC RotaryTM flashlight is here*
> 
> The revolutionary EDC Rotary flashlight allows you to completely adjust the brightness level with a simple twist of the rotary control.There is currently a significant backlog so it may take a few weeks to ship new orders.



Even "a few weeks" is WAY misleading. To me, "a few" means 3-4, not 52+.


----------



## diesel79

It is a good thing we are all flashaholics and know about the wait from being a part of this forum. I placed my order in January thinking everything was moving along, but who knows how much backlog there is and if he has enough parts to fill said backlog. To me it seems as if there is a lull in people receiving lights.


----------



## baexmeyer

diesel79 said:


> It is a good thing we are all flashaholics and know about the wait from being a part of this forum. I placed my order in January thinking everything was moving along, but who knows how much backlog there is and if he has enough parts to fill said backlog. To me it seems as if there is a lull in people receiving lights.



I think you are right about the lull. I have not seen or heard of anyone recently receiving their light. I have not been waiting 400+ days, but at over 200 now, it is starting to wear on me.


----------



## xevious

doctordun said:


> Actually, this is on the first page:
> *The EDC RotaryTM flashlight is here*
> 
> The revolutionary EDC Rotary flashlight allows you to completely adjust the brightness level with a simple twist of the rotary control.There is currently a significant backlog so it may take a few weeks to ship new orders.


Yeah, "back log" is mentioned there but still intimating "a few weeks"... which as others pointed out, is a serious understatement.

Given how many people have ordered, I just don't see how difficult it would be to create a template e-mail message and then just send it to all buyers in wait, with adjustments on the estimates for each run. Not doing so suggests that either the information is unknown (perhaps due to long external delays from dependence on 3rd parties), or that there is some impediment on communicating it. Either way, the cost of communicating is seriously cheap. Even just a "quick update" with an apology without estimates would be appreciated, so that people aren't kept in the dark.


----------



## doctordun

Many have said, as I have, should he ever get caught up and actually delivering on the two week schedule, I will be first in line with a new order!!!!
It's amazing to me that he doesn't respond in hardly any way to what is going on here on this forum. Surely he is aware of it.


----------



## Roccomo

doctordun said:


> It's amazing to me that he doesn't respond in hardly any way to what is going on here on this forum. Surely he is aware of it.



Yeah, we'd all like more info but it's probably better if he doesn't come on here regularly with updates because if he cant live up to them that just opens him up to attack. This leads to nowhere good. IMO He probably should have stopped taking pre orders all together about a year ago.

Im not even 90 days in and my patience is mostly gone. Im only letting this ride because past experience with Henry and his lights has been very good. That said I would not have pre ordered at all if his site had more accurate details of the current situation on it. I didn't know about the year wait when I ordered because I haven't been on this site that often in the last couple years.


----------



## eala

Mine shipping Monday I am told after about 433 days. Yahoo!

eala


----------



## xevious

^ Congrats! I wonder if this is a good sign that the back log is being chipped away with greater momentum.


----------



## baexmeyer

eala said:


> Mine shipping Monday I am told after about 433 days. Yahoo!
> 
> eala



That means I only have about 8 more months to wait. YAY!!!!


----------



## ar_wanton

My rotary is supposed to ship this week. Needless to say, I ain't holding my breathe. Its been over a year.


----------



## doctordun

ar_wanton said:


> My rotary is supposed to ship this week. Needless to say, I ain't holding my breathe. Its been over a year.



You are considered a short timer.


----------



## ZombieBob

I would love to have one of these lights, but just don't have to patience to wait as long as some of you all are doing. I keep watching this thread, waiting for a lot of good news, and then I will order one (or two). I commend you all for your loyalty, and this must be one heck of a light. Hopefully I will get to see just how good they are for myself someday!


----------



## Quiksilver

ZombieBob said:


> I would love to have one of these lights, but just don't have to patience to wait as long as some of you all are doing. I keep watching this thread, waiting for a lot of good news, and then I will order one (or two). I commend you all for your loyalty, and this must be one heck of a light. Hopefully I will get to see just how good they are for myself someday!



I don't think they're worth the wait. 

Definitely one of the best lights on the market though, and if there was a modest (2-4 week) waiting time I'd suggest getting a handful of them.

However a 1.5 YEAR wait IMO is just not worth it to me.


I waited 3 months for mine.


----------



## DrewDT

Does anyone know where the new expectation to be caught up with back orders is? The pattern has been as we approach the current deadline it gets extended by a couple months. I've recently heard by the end of January then the end of February, then the end of March.


----------



## jrk

DrewDT said:


> Does anyone know where the new expectation to be caught up with back orders is? The pattern has been as we approach the current deadline it gets extended by a couple months. I've recently heard by the end of January then the end of February, then the end of March.



I received this response on 3/16: "We expect to catch up with the backlog by May." The pattern holds.


----------



## DrewDT

Thanks for the update; sometimes this HDS odyssey makes me feel like a proverbial mule laboring in hopes of finally getting the carrot dangling in front of me.


----------



## Edi

Ive been given the may estimate now aswell. This is after the previous January, February estimates...


----------



## Imworking

I'm out.... I am going to request my money back. This is a bad business model!


----------



## baexmeyer

Imworking said:


> I'm out.... I am going to request my money back. This is a bad business model!



I am going to join you. Way too many empty promises......


----------



## Imon

This really is unfortunate...

For first time HDS owners this would probably spoil one's feelings on a terrific light. The expectations would be impossibly sky-high after more than a year of waiting.

I waited a little over 13 months for my high CRI Clicky and now I feel like I'm part of a lucky few who actually received a light (except for the.Mtn.Man, who somehow received his light way before all of us ). To those who are deciding to bail out now, if you have never owned a HDS before, I urge you to reconsider. The reason why I stuck around and waited and waited was because there simply is no other light on the market like a HDS.

I suppose you could catch one on the secondary market, CPFMP or some other place, paying a premium to get an almost unobtainable light now doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Now May, these are some production delays. Every so often the owner of HDS comes on and gives a detailed update about the issues, I think one of those updates would be very welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## xevious

P_A_S_1 said:


> Now May, these are some production delays. Every so often the owner of HDS comes on and gives a detailed update about the issues, I think one of those updates would be very welcomed and appreciated.


He does respond to e-mails about general inquiries. I had sent him a question about cerakote options and he replied by the next day or so. And it wasn't a one-time thing. I also e-mailed him a couple of days later about something else and he replied fairly soon after as well. If someone inquiring about the status of their order doesn't get a reply within a few days... and still waiting some weeks/months later... :shakehead I won't speculate as to why, but it's much better to face the music than to duck and hide. If the band-aid needs to come off, rip it quick instead of very slowly or not at all.


----------



## Ragnar66

I made the decision to pull my order today. I'll go back when things are moving along.


----------



## Maxbelg

I cancelled my order about 9 months ago after being fed-up waiting for 4 months. Since then I've bought a 200 Tactical Clicky and a Custom high cri Rotary. I was just lucky getting the Rotary from a cancelled pre-order in Germany and bought the Clicky off another Forum in the UK. This works better for me than waiting so long, guess I'm a bit impulsive. So now I have 4 HDS lights 2 being self-modded Nichia 219 High CRIs.

At the end of the day one can say what you like about the business model but the Flashlights are in a class of their own. There are other great Flashlights (dare I say equally good in general and even better in specific areas) but there is no replacement for a HDS. It is the ideal single CR123 EDC. I own equally good Flashlights of other brands but they are not as versatile EDCs or are deficient in some way.

My advice is to try to get one off CPM or get whatever the Dealers have to tide you over! (even pink cerakote?!)


----------



## Fubs

I'm about 80-90 days in. Ordered the last week of 2012 as I had posted earlier. I sent an email asking him about it since the end of March is coming up. He said "The vendors have been slower than expected. My best guess today is in May. I am sure it is as frustrating for you as it is for me." 

I'm starting to lose patience to be honest and I'm beginning to waver a bit on keeping my order over getting a refund.


----------



## ScottyJ

oh for the love...


----------



## plaguem

possibly some good news here. luxtrail of italy appears to have some in stock.

http://www.luxtrail.com/it/7-hds-systems


----------



## Oztorchfreak

plaguem said:


> possibly some good news here. luxtrail of italy appears to have some in stock.
> 
> http://www.luxtrail.com/it/7-hds-systems



*

How is it possible that an online shop in Europe has stock of what I have ordered months ago from Henry?*


I ordered a standard HDS Rotary EDC 200 with the Silver bezel and I can now order one for 199 Euros instead of waiting forever on Henry's list.

Sounds too good to be true!

Why should online shops get stock of these lights before the long list of us little guys get our non-customised flashlights delivered?

Is this some sort of cruel joke???

If this is true, the principles that Henry now has are going to be extremely criticised.

Supplying online sellers in bulk seems to have become more important than delivering our singular individual orders and he has had our money in hand for months now and even over a year in many cases.

I have only ordered what should be stock standard just as they look to be supplied to this European online seller.

This sounds totally wrong in my book but if it is true I play the game and order one from the website above!!

I am now going to cancel my HDS order from Henry and pay the extra cash to get one from the website listed above and not wait around for a possible delivery from Henry some time next year.



*CHEERS*


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Oztorchfreak said:


> *
> 
> How is it possible that an online shop in Europe has stock of what I have ordered months ago from Henry?*
> 
> 
> *CHEERS*



Did they order before you? I believe he's shipping in the order he got orders. I'm still waiting, 400ish days here.


----------



## diesel79

I will wait my quoted lead time, send an Email, and if it is going to be an indefinite wait I'm going to cancel and Put the money towards a McGizmo.


----------



## nbp

Oztorchfreak said:


> *
> 
> How is it possible that an online shop in Europe has stock of what I have ordered months ago from Henry?*
> 
> 
> I ordered a standard HDS Rotary EDC 200 with the Silver bezel and I can now order one for 199 Euros instead of waiting forever on Henry's list.
> 
> Sounds too good to be true!
> 
> Why should online shops get stock of these lights before the long list of us little guys get our non-customised flashlights delivered?
> 
> Is this some sort of cruel joke???
> 
> If this is true, the principles that Henry now has are going to be extremely criticised.
> 
> Supplying online sellers in bulk seems to have become more important than delivering our singular individual orders and he has had our money in hand for months now and even over a year in many cases.
> 
> I have only ordered what should be stock standard just as they look to be supplied to this European online seller.
> 
> This sounds totally wrong in my book but if it is true I play the game and order one from the website above!!
> 
> I am now going to cancel my HDS order from Henry and pay the extra cash to get one from the website listed above and not wait around for a possible delivery from Henry some time next year.
> 
> 
> 
> *CHEERS*





Ahh, wrath based on hearsay. I love it.


----------



## DrewDT

It is interesting if that is indeed wrath being displayed. Canceling a pre order to purchase the same product from a different source isn't what I would consider getting even or "wrath" by any measure since the manufacturer profits either way. Also with the lack of any substantive information from the manufacturer, hearsay is all we have to go on unfortunately.


----------



## nbp

Anger toward Henry for the supposed injustice of being skipped over to supply vendors is funny to me, since I am still of the understanding that orders are filled in order whether they are for one light or twenty. 

Can the other poster prove that they have been skipped and that the vendor ordered after but received product before them? No they cannot. 

Thus cancelling an order based on sketchy or possibly fallacious assumptions seems silly. If they are just tired of waiting, that's fine, but say that then, rather than attacking Henry's character as a man and business person.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Imon said:


> I waited a little over 13 months for my high CRI Clicky and now I feel like I'm part of a lucky few who actually received a light (except for the.Mtn.Man, who somehow received his light way before all of us ).


Yeah, no idea how that happened.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

nbp said:


> Anger toward Henry for the supposed injustice of being skipped over to supply vendors is funny to me, since I am still of the understanding that orders are filled in order whether they are for one light or twenty.


It also explains the apparent lulls in shipping if Henry is in the process of filling a bulk order.


----------



## 91FromStars

I ordered my hcri clicky on Feb 10, 2012. It arrived today. It was a long wait, but now that I have my light, it is now over.


----------



## Ragnar66

No problem getting a refund from Henry. Hope things change for him soon.


----------



## Arm and Leg

People, you should just wait it out to get a HDS, canceling and waiting until they are available is the EXACT same as backing out but it takes LONGER.
You will like your HDS.


----------



## baexmeyer

Arm and Leg said:


> People, you should just wait it out to get a HDS, canceling and waiting until they are available is the EXACT same as backing out but it takes LONGER.
> You will like your HDS.



I know you think it is the same, but now the money is free to do other things with. Just bought a new scope with the money. Besides, the constant let down is a morale killer.


----------



## Ragnar66

baexmeyer said:


> I know you think it is the same, but now the money is free to do other things with. Just bought a new scope with the money. Besides, the constant let down is a morale killer.




I agree, waited about 8 months and thought I could use the money elsewhere........personal choice really..........no sure why anyone would care. Much change in light over that time as well, I may or may not get another HDS.


----------



## Arm and Leg

If worst comes, you can buy one on CPFMP.


----------



## Dimitris.

I ordered a 120 clicky in June 2012. Henry told me to wait for 4-6 weeks. I didn't believe him. 6 weeks later flashlight was in Greece! 
In September I ordered a rotary. 6 months later I 'm still waiting, but it doesn't bother me. I know, someday, I 'll have a surprise in my mailbox. I just don't think about it.


----------



## tjswarbrick

91FromStars said:


> I ordered my hcri clicky on Feb 10, 2012. It arrived today. It was a long wait, but now that I have my light, it is now over.



Hmmm. That sounds a lot like the light I ordered January 27 2012. Which I don't have yet.
Mailbox checking begins. Again.


----------



## Edi

Worst part is the generic emails. How can someone that ordered 2 months ago be expecting in may when I'm expecting mine in may but ordered 10 months ago.... A LOAD OF BS


----------



## tjswarbrick

418 days.
Got my HCri Clicky!!!
In initial testing, 5 minutes of playing with it, this thing Rocks!

Okay, I'll stop with the exclamation points now.


----------



## xevious

Actually, what I think ought to be done is that you give a 50% deposit. When the light is done and ready to be shipped, you pay the other 50% plus shipping. This way, buyers aren't out the full money for such a long duration, and Henry ends up with fewer people pulling out before their light is made. Knowing how in demand these lights are, I highly doubt anybody would forfeit their deposit. And if they do, Henry can easily sell the light through a distributor.

Honestly, if these are such a marked improvement over the original _quality_ NovaTac (which originally sold for about 30% cheaper), Henry really ought to look into stepping up operations to the next level and getting a more lively marketing effort going.


----------



## morelightnow

xevious said:


> Henry really ought to look into stepping up operations to the next level and getting a more lively marketing effort going.



But then they would cost %20 more just to cover advertising costs.

Congrats tjswarbrick. I actually found the programming a lot easier than it sounded when reading posts on here.


----------



## Imon

tjswarbrick said:


> 418 days.
> Got my HCri Clicky!!!
> In initial testing, 5 minutes of playing with it, this thing Rocks!
> 
> Okay, I'll stop with the exclamation points now.



Congrats tjswarbrick!

Lol, I feel happy for other members who have received their light after a long wait.
Shared pain and experience. :mecry:


----------



## Johnbeck180

Congrats on getting your new light. Hopefully many others will soon receive their lights.


----------



## doctordun

Just think how many he could sell if only he could keep up with orders!!!!
I'm sure there are a lot of us just waiting until he catches up, so we can place an order and be confident of getting it in a reasonable time.


----------



## Grizzman

When I ordered mine, I was planning to order a high CRI rotary when the clicky arrived. While I'm sure I will like the 200 clicky, my next custom light $$ will be going to a different manufacturer. If the HDS business model is turned around in the future, I'll reconsider getting one at that point......preferably a rotary with an integrated clip.

Grizz


----------



## italico

*R: When did you order your HDS?*

Today..... My 3 x HiCri 
14 Month....!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

tjswarbrick said:


> 418 days.
> Got my HCri Clicky!!!
> In initial testing, 5 minutes of playing with it, this thing Rocks!
> 
> Okay, I'll stop with the exclamation points now.


The most heartening thing about all of this is that I have yet to see anyone who is disappointed with the light they finally receive.


----------



## ThumperACC

doctordun said:


> Just think how many he could sell if only he could keep up with orders!!!!
> I'm sure there are a lot of us just waiting until he catches up, so we can place an order and be confident of getting it in a reasonable time.



True, but...

This is (I believe) contributing to the backlog. Everyone of us that is waiting for the right time to order has his/her own threshold. I believe many who were waiting, jumped and ordered when deliveries starting happening. This in turn is pushing out the date when Henry can 'clear' the backlog.

I myself, had an order in for a rotary 200 with black bezel and flush tailcap (custom order) about 1.5 years ago. I wound up cancelling because I needed the funds for something else. I will order again, but I am determined to wait until the dust settles and we are back to the 2-4 week lead time for a custom build (like when I ordered my 170T 2+ years ago).

ThumperACC


----------



## tjswarbrick

the.Mtn.Man said:


> The most heartening thing about all of this is that I have yet to see anyone who is disappointed with the light they finally receive.



Thanks for the congrats, guys.

I am loving the light. As long as you have something else to use in the meantime, it is absolutely worth the wait.
Side note, my wife opened it up while I was at work. Let's say, while she can appreciate a functional tool, she does not share my enthusiasm for gadgets, gizmos, or bright and sharp things. She's also not always the most picky when it comes to fit and finish type issues. *She could tell, just holding it, that it is something special*. She also commented on how bright it is on Hi (even though I have a ton of other lights which put out more lumens.) She also noted that "it's kinda yellow." I tried explaining the benefits of Hi CRI, but I could tell I was losing her by then.

I've been wanting to post some pics, but it may be a couple days before they're ready.


----------



## xevious

I have to believe that Henry is making far more lights for customers who don't even participate on CPF. They order directly from him or through other channels. Thus, the banter here about the wait and how some people hesitate until the backlog is reduced to what they can put up with, is likely having little effect on the production.

Henry continues to be responsive to potential buyer e-mails. I sent him one last night and went to sleep, only to discover that he had responded just 1 hour later @ 2:30AM EST. He informed me that the present wait from order placement to shipping is 8 to 10 weeks, but that by the end of June they should have a stocked inventory to ship items upon purchase (custom orders will likely be back to a 2 week delay).


----------



## esantana

Ordered my HICRI HDS on 1/24/12 and received today (3/22/13); worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnAppleSnail

esantana said:


> Ordered my HICRI HDS on 1/24/12 and received today (3/22/13); worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!



I'm curious about rotary high CRI in particular. Have any landed lately? Thank you. This RRT-01 isn't quite right.


----------



## ar_wanton

My Rotary arrived in the mail today. 400 days, give or take. It was almost worth the wait


----------



## Haldor

Ordered my EDC-120 High CRI flashlight on Feb 20, 2012

It arrived today March 25, 2013

It was a long wait, but I am very pleased with this light.

This is my second HDS light. My first was a RA-85-TR that I absolutely loved. Unfortunately I lost it on a camping trip.

Henry had some serious vendor problems in 2012. I was surprised with how long it took and Henry could have communicated better, but honestly I am very glad I waited for it. I expect that lead times will return to normal now that Henry has worked out his vendor issues. The quality of my EDC120 was every bit as good as my RA-85-TR

P.S. I am putting a lanyard on my EDC-120.


----------



## texasPI

Newbie question: is the delay primarily for Rotary and custom orders? I want to order a plain clicky.


----------



## Arm and Leg

texasPI said:


> Newbie question: is the delay primarily for Rotary and custom orders? I want to order a plain clicky.


I think it is for all of them.
Although, you can find ones on CPFMP very regularly.


----------



## exposure

texasPI said:


> Newbie question: is the delay primarily for Rotary and custom orders? I want to order a plain clicky.



there seems to be a clicky available:
http://www.luxtrail.com/en/7-hds-systems


----------



## Maxbelg

exposure said:


> there seems to be a clicky available:
> http://www.luxtrail.com/en/7-hds-systems



Yes this was pointed out #567 in this thread and discussed here from #2758. I ordered a Rotary (in transit) but they are now out of stock.


----------



## Maxbelg

My Rotary arrived from Italy today and it's perfect! Here are 2 pics.


----------



## plaguem

Argh mines still on its way to me in Singapore! Tracking it several times a day.

FYI we got ours from luxtrail, not from Henry direct. I'm still waiting on my hi cri from Henry.


----------



## diesel79

Im coming up to my 10th week, excited to have my light next week.  lol


----------



## tjswarbrick

tjswarbrick said:


> I've been wanting to post some pics, but it may be a couple days before they're ready.



Finally - pics.
Here it is with Maratac's Cu123:


----------



## burntoshine

tjswarbrick said:


> I've been wanting to post some pics, but it may be a couple days before they're ready.



Did you have to wait to get the film developed?


----------



## beach honda

Gentlemen.....behold!





Warranty replacement for HCRI Twisty ordered on April 27 2012. HCRI Clicky Received today.

pure goodness. Now I can sell the rest.


----------



## Johnbeck180

I ordered mine may 6, 2012. Just shortly after you. Went to our P.O. Box today and there is a yellow card witch means there is a package that is to big to fit. Crossing fingers and hoping its my hi cri clicky. Congrats on receiving your light.


----------



## doctordun

I wonder how long before we see the time from order to time of delivery get down to less than 8 weeks?
It appears the time is down to 11 months..........


----------



## DucS2R

Nice to hear they are still continuing to ship, I have a rotary 200 on order from June 2012. Must be getting close. I would like to have a rotary CRI but will wait until I get my 200. I already have a clicky HCRI and use it every day. And i do mean every day. I am one of the believers, have collected 4 of Henry's lights over the years going all the way back to an Ra 85 twisty with the red led that I still use when needed.

His lights are unparalleled, they are worth waiting for. 

T


----------



## nbp

beach honda said:


> Gentlemen.....behold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty replacement for HCRI Twisty ordered on April 27 2012. HCRI Clicky Received today.
> 
> pure goodness. Now I can sell the rest.



Score! Congrats bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Edi

So April orders are being delivered...I ordered mine In June 2012. AWESOME! I want another one but can't go through this wait until its down to like 8 weeks (with proof) lol


----------



## tjswarbrick

burntoshine said:


> Did you have to wait to get the film developed?



Ha!
Actually, I do still have two 35mm cameras, but I don't use 'em anymore. Pulled a roll of film out of one just last week. Probably take it down this week to develop, just to see what's on there.
However, no, my phone had died and my digital camera takes a lot of fiddling with settings and lighting to get decent photos. In the end, that was taken with the camera. Finally got the replacement phone set up Friday evening.

To stay on topic, here's another shot of the HiCRI Clicy - Ordered 1-27-2012. The Para2 is its new best friend.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Nice. I have a Rotary with the polished bezel on the way and a Para2 to pair it with when it arrives. Robust little knife, the few times others used it they are impressed, these two make a good match up. I was told June is now the expected date to be caught up with back orders. Hopefully sooner.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Update: I am glad to say that it was my hi cri clicky in the mail. Opened It this morning.







The beam it just as butterscotch smooth as I thought it would be. Worth the wait!! Awesome light! 
I will admit, I thought when I got this light I would have the feeling that my flashlight collection was complete.....just kiddin!!! I still need a 140 and a 200. :0)


----------



## Xygen

Recieved my Rotary 200 today.
Ordered 17 feb, 2012.


----------



## MDJAK

Xygen said:


> Recieved my Rotary 200 today.
> Ordered 17 feb, 2012.


Wow, you waited over a year? I had no idea this thread existed. 

I ordered one about 2 weeks ago, got no order acknowledgement and called. I was told due to supply problems it would be 8 to 10 weeks. I decided to wait. From reading this thread, that sounds a bit disingenuous to say the least.


----------



## nbp

You WILL get your light...just may take longer than you expected. They are trickling out little by little.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Rotaries are moving. I got my custom yesterday. Amazing light, worth the wait. I feel like I have mind control over the output level.


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

MDJAK said:


> Wow, you waited over a year? I had no idea this thread existed.
> 
> I ordered one about 2 weeks ago, got no order acknowledgement and called. I was told due to supply problems it would be 8 to 10 weeks. I decided to wait. From reading this thread, that sounds a bit disingenuous to say the least.



I can't say that I disagree with your sentiment regarding the estimated delivery time. Since this thread began, the estimated time for delivery has apparently only increased by 2 weeks or so despite the fact that this thread now exceeds 20 pages in length with some having waited in excess of 1 year.

For me, the issue has nothing to do with whether you will ultimately get your light or not. It also has nothing to do with whether or not you can get a timely refund if you so request. In the course of doing business, when you pay in advance, in full, for a product or service, it is assumed that you will either receive that product or service or a timely refund. Nor does it have anything to do with the quality of the light making it worth the wait. Instead, the issue revolves around the claims made as to the length of the wait so that you can make an informed decision whether you wish to proceed with the transaction based on the wait time quoted.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

I have just received a refund from Henry after telling him I cannot play this game any longer as I have seen other things that have come onto the market now.

The refund back into my Paypal account was very quick with no questions asked about the reasons I wanted out or whatever.

I have now put that money into a TN31mb from Michael's OneStopThrowShop which should be here in a few more days as I already have the tracking number.

I totally understand that there are many followers of Henry's fine products and this would have been my first purchase of a HDS light and I was disappointed in the continuing waiting times.

Those that really want a HDS light will hang in there no doubt and I hope he gets things moving soon for those that have waited so long for their lights.

I wonder what LED Henry will be putting into his 200 lumen rotary lights compared to his original choice of LED bin and tint when he first started making the rotary 200 lights over a year ago.

Maybe he will stick to the original design for a while yet but you can't ignore the more efficient LEDs that have become available in the last 12 months forever.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Imon

oztorch,

The waiting is frustrating, no doubt, and it is disappointing to hear that you've decided to move on.

As you said, it would have been your first purchase of a HDS light so I really hope that this experience doesn't give you a unfavorable impression against HDS lights. Think what you may about this year-long delay situation but it is still my opinion that HDS lights are the absolute best EDC lights out there.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

Imon said:


> oztorch,
> 
> The waiting is frustrating, no doubt, and it is disappointing to hear that you've decided to move on.
> 
> As you said, it would have been your first purchase of a HDS light so I really hope that this experience doesn't give you a unfavorable impression against HDS lights. Think what you may about this year-long delay situation but it is still my opinion that HDS lights are the absolute best EDC lights out there.





*+1* :thumbsup:


Any light from Henry seems to be a well designed masterpiece.

The lights that Michael (Saabluster) builds are are in the same class as Henry's lights and even Malkoff designs as well.

The problem is that Michael needs a clone of himself to keep up with the volume of orders that he now has between his DEFT-X and OSTS lights.

Henry needs 5 clones of himself to get ahead of things and his own engineering shop to build his parts to the tight tolerances that he demands.

I would buy a HDS EDC light if they ever become pretty well stock items if that will ever be possible. 

These guys are geniuses at what they create but there is only 1 x Michael, 1 x Henry and 1 x Gene unfortunately.

All the catching up with the demand probably does not leave them much time for creative thinking of new light designs I would imagine.

I hope you guys that are still waiting very patiently have other EDC lights to keep you going in the meantime!!!


*
CHEERS*


----------



## Imon

Saabluster is a cool guy - I've seen him at a few get-togethers. I love his DEFT lights too - they are very impressive so I hope he can get the DEFT-X situation sorted out quickly. At least he gives out regular updates on the progress of the lights unlike a certain someone.


----------



## AZPops

Imon said:


> Saabluster is a cool guy - I've seen him at a few get-togethers. I love his DEFT lights too - they are very impressive so I hope he can get the DEFT-X situation sorted out quickly. At least he gives out regular updates on the progress of the lights unlike a certain someone.





3, 2, 1 ........................


----------



## Roccomo

Xygen said:


> Recieved my Rotary 200 today.
> Ordered 17 feb, 2012.


 Awesome, Only 10 more months of other peoples orders to go till I get mine.


----------



## diesel79

In my opinion, waiting for a dealer to have stock is the only way to go, at least if you are looking at placing an order right now.


----------



## MDJAK

So I worked my way down the dealer list on Henry's website and found a few in stock. I also found a 200 Rotary, brand new, and ordered it. I should have it next week.

Now my question to myself is, do I just sit back and wait for Henry to fill my order of a custom Rotary, or be happy with this new one, possibly order the sapphire crystal which I saw available on another site which carries his gear, and make my own custom and ask for a refund.


----------



## cave dave

I ordered my HDS High CRI Rotary on Apr 3, 2013 from UT about 8min after they posted them to the website. It came yesterday while I was at work and so had to pick it up at the post office to sign for it. So order to pickup in 3 days! :nana:

Now don't feel bad if it takes longer for you to get your pre-order. While I didn't place any money down a year ago I did have to monitor the CPF HDS thread almost every day for two years and check all the dealers on a regular basis as well, in order to play the order and get it quick game.


----------



## diesel79

Mine also arrived from Unique Titanium today. The key to scoring an HDS will be with setting in stock notices to your email from all dealers that offer it, and having a smart phone. Thats how I got mine anyways.


----------



## AZPops

diesel79 said:


> Mine also arrived from Unique Titanium today. The key to scoring an HDS will be with setting in stock notices to your email from all dealers that offer it, and having a smart phone. Thats how I got mine anyways.



I have to agree, something to think about (and I didn't think about the email notification thing. Both times, my previous Rotary 200 and my present HCRI Rotary which is due to arrive on Monday, I got lucky) . 

For example, when I ordered my Rotary 200 from Henry thinking that the light was in-stock similar to the 170T I ordered/purchased before it. I was informed per my order conformation email that I'd have a (not sure if it was) 2/4 to 4/8 week back order. For personal reasons (when I make online purchases) , this information initiated my search for a dealer who had the Rotary in-stock (posted the find on our boards as well). I found a couple in the UK at LedFireTourches, decided to purchased one even tough I was charged the European VAT. Although I questioned being charged the VAT, it was off set by the AZ sales tax, and Henry's $15.00 shipping fee. Like the old saying I guess, "gotta pay to play", or in this case, "gotta pay to play now".

I canceled my order with Henry, *received an immediate refund*. However, if I decided to keep my order open, I'd would've waited somewhere along the lines of just shy of a year, year, or year plus. 

Well, in case he's reading this. I would've gotten one much sooner then the standard wait time (still would've canceled my order though), since I was offered a Rotary 200 by one of our member's from my neighbor up north ehy! Very cool thing I might ad! ... :thumbsup:

However you decide to acquire your HDS, this is imo a great light without a (what's the word I'm looking for) ... hmmmm, oh well I think you know what I mean!


----------



## Ways

My Hi-Cri rotary ordered in march 2012 arrived today (well last week but parcelforce kept it and sent me an invoice for customs fees!) and it is brilliant! 


Definitely what i have been waiting for!







Exorbitant fee! 





Anticipation rising





Oh yeah






Hi Cri goodness! 






Finally. 

btw the total cost of this light including P&P + customs fees was £205.87 , or for those across the pond $315.21! worth every penny imo.


----------



## Random Dan

Bought my 120E from UniqueTitanium a week ago, have been playing with it since Monday 






Shown here with my SF Lego E1DL.


----------



## eala

HDS High CRI Rotary
Ordered: 12 Jan 2012
Delivered: 12 April 2013
Duration: 456 days
Was it worth it? Of course.
Without the wait I would not have got into Haikus.
eala


----------



## nbp

eala said:


> HDS High CRI Rotary
> Ordered: 12 Jan 2012
> Delivered: 12 April 2013
> Duration: 456 days
> Was it worth it? Of course.
> Without the wait I would not have got into Haikus.
> eala



Nice. 

Good to see you didn't waste that time! :rock:


----------



## eala

nbp said:


> Nice.
> 
> Good to see you didn't waste that time! :rock:



Nope. Having breakfast with the "family" and decided to take a shot:





Ti Nautilus with XML2 5000K
McGizmo Haiku 123 with High CRI 119 "V" driven at 1.2 A with GDUP
McGizmo Haiku AA with DatiLED XPG2 5000K driven at 1.4 A
and of course front and center:
HDS Rotary High CRI.

Holsters are by Thor.

Strawberries are in my belly.

eala


----------



## diesel79

Deleted.


----------



## nbp

eala said:


> Nope. Having breakfast with the "family" and decided to take a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ti Nautilus with XML2 5000K
> McGizmo Haiku 123 with High CRI 119 "L" driven at 1.2 A with GDUP
> McGizmo Haiku AA with DatiLED XPG2 5000K driven at 1.4 A
> and of course front and center:
> HDS Rotary High CRI.
> 
> Holsters are by Thor.
> 
> Strawberries are in my belly.
> 
> eala



Another CPF brother with tastes very much like my own! Excellent lights you have there, Muyshondt, McG and HDS are among my very favorites as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## sqchram

It came! Almost eight months to the day 8/17/12 bigger and heavier than I figured. I was really impressed/surprised that it came with a duracell cr123 inside so I didn't need to steal an rcr from my sunwayman or 4sevens mini 123. Going to check it out in the yard tonight. Everythings blooming 

Oh its a rotary, high cri, standard glass, silver bezel, flush button.


----------



## Arm and Leg

Nice pic with Sebenza/XM-##!


----------



## Fubs

There doesn't seem to be a definite pattern of these lights being delivered is there? In another thread, someone just got theirs today when they ordered in April. Now in this thread, sqchram ordered in August and got his today as well. Either way, I'm glad to see that they are being delivered! I just hope I get mine soon too (ordered last week of December 2012). I've got my fingers crossed! I'm getting pretty tired of being excited every day when the mail man comes like a dog hearing someone at the door haha.


----------



## Grizzman

Personally, I think that any order that was placed after July of 2012 shouldn't be immediately expected.

Grizz


----------



## jrk

High CRI rotary received 4/16/13, ordered 8/29/12. Standard glass, silver bezel, flush button.


----------



## DrewDT

Looks like the rotaries are coming in! I just received mine today. Ordered 9/12/2012 
120lm, uc glass, blk bezel and body, raised btn. 
The interesting thing is I have a clicky ordered 3 months prior (June 2012) with sapphire glass that I am still waiting for.


----------



## tjswarbrick

So glad to see people getting lights in under a year now.
I noticed that, too - people were getting Rotaries ordered after I ordered my Clicky. Not sure if the clicky parts are more scarce, or if there's just a larger backlog for the non-spinny lights. Still, my clicky came in about 3 weeks after documented similar rotaries that were ordered around the same time. YMMV, of course.


----------



## DrewDT

Forgot to mention it is a High CRI Rotary that came in.


----------



## plaguem

sqchram said:


>



not a HDS related question but can i ask what the top orange knife is?


----------



## tjswarbrick

plaguem said:


> not a HDS related question but can i ask what the top orange knife is?



That's the Hinderer XM. Looks like a spanto grind. Judging by size compared to the Para2, I'd hazard a guess that it's a 3.5" XM-18.


----------



## sqchram

plaguem said:


> not a HDS related question but can i ask what the top orange knife is?



Rick Hinderer XM-24. 4" S35VN blade. Spanto, flipper, orange G10 scale. Weighs 7.9 oz and can cut apart an M1 Abrahams! It looks the size of the 3.5" para2 and sebenza because its in the back.


----------



## Arm and Leg

sqchram said:


> Rick Hinderer XM-24. 4" S35VN blade. Spanto, flipper, orange G10 scale. Weighs 7.9 oz and can cut apart an M1 Abrahams! It looks the size of the 3.5" para2 and sebenza because its in the back.


Beat me to it.
I was thinking it was an XM-18 but couldn't be sure.


----------



## plaguem

tjswarbrick said:


> That's the Hinderer XM. Looks like a spanto grind. Judging by size compared to the Para2, I'd hazard a guess that it's a 3.5" XM-18.





sqchram said:


> Rick Hinderer XM-24. 4" S35VN blade. Spanto, flipper, orange G10 scale. Weighs 7.9 oz and can cut apart an M1 Abrahams! It looks the size of the 3.5" para2 and sebenza because its in the back.



Thanks. It's purty. And apparently hard to get from what little I've heard about Hinderers. 

Neeway, back on topic.


----------



## argo

Just ordered my first HDS, well two of them.
Ordered 18th April 2013

Anticipating the arrival of
EDC Custom Clicky Item 200 lm, sapphire, blk bzl and bdy, 123, blk d clip, flush btn, tactical

EDC Tactical 170 lumens flashlight black bezel, black body, raised button, single 123 battery

Let the wait begin!


----------



## ScottyJ

argo said:


> Just ordered my first HDS, well two of them.
> Ordered 18th April 2013
> 
> Anticipating the arrival of
> EDC Custom Clicky Item 200 lm, sapphire, blk bzl and bdy, 123, blk d clip, flush btn, tactical
> 
> EDC Tactical 170 lumens flashlight black bezel, black body, raised button, single 123 battery
> 
> Let the wait begin!




Since you got 2 might I suggest adding a third...a high cri rotary?


----------



## AZPops

argo said:


> Just ordered my first HDS, well two of them.
> Ordered 18th April 2013
> 
> Anticipating the arrival of
> EDC Custom Clicky Item 200 lm, sapphire, blk bzl and bdy, 123, blk d clip, flush btn, tactical
> 
> EDC Tactical 170 lumens flashlight black bezel, black body, raised button, single 123 battery
> 
> Let the wait begin!




Great entrance argo, and welcome to CPF! Congrats on your orders as well! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## nargalzius

Ordered mine end of March. A (custom) Rotary HCRI, raised button, sapphire.

I'm kinda HOPING that the reason a lot of orders are coming in now is that Henry's finally got his production in shape. 

I mailed him about the 2-week lead time advertised in the HDS site, but he mentioned that it's more of 8-10 weeks.

Not that I mind either way (given how long others have been waiting) but what I don't get is why advertise such lead times when it's obviously more than that? Isn't it simple enough to change the website to say "within a year" or responding realistically.

But again, like I said, perhaps he HAS already got the production in order and can actually promise 8-10 weeks - that would mean everyone on a backlog would be getting theirs soon, and those who have just ordered wouldn't have to wait as long. I'm hoping that indeed is the case.


----------



## argo

ScottyJ said:


> Since you got 2 might I suggest adding a third...a high cri rotary?



Hi ScottyJ, was thinking about a high cri model during the ordering process, but had to show some restraint with the finances. A future acquisition cannot be ruled out. 



AZPops said:


> Great entrance argo, and welcome to CPF! Congrats on your orders as well! ... :thumbsup:



Hi AZPops, thanks for the welcome.  Heard such positive things about HDS thought I'd better get onboard.

Don't mind the wait as my order is in the system. Though it'll be interesting to see how long the backorder is.


----------



## Nickmen

Hi guys,

i odered an EDC 120 last week but i found a used one in a german forum and i couldn't resist. I emailed henry and told him that i want to cancel my order. That's three days ago and i didn't get any reply. How long should i wait for a second email? What's your experience? 

greetings from germany

Nick


----------



## eklimpke

Ordered EDC 120 on April 16th.


----------



## AZPops

Nickmen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i odered an EDC 120 last week but i found a used one in a german forum and i couldn't resist. I emailed henry and told him that i want to cancel my order. That's three days ago and i didn't get any reply. How long should i wait for a second email? What's your experience?
> 
> greetings from germany
> 
> Nick



I'm surprised Henry hasn't responded already. I'd shoot him another email in case the other was diverted or something. If you can, give him a call. I called him a few days ago to talk about a few things. Figure in that his time zone is in Tucson, AZ, and shoot for 08:00 may be 09:00.


----------



## AZPops

eklimpke said:


> Ordered EDC 120 on April 16th.




Congrats and welcome to the madness as well ekimpke! ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickmen

AZPops said:


> I'm surprised Henry hasn't responded already. I'd shoot him another email in case the other was diverted or something. If you can, give him a call. I called him a few days ago to talk about a few things. Figure in that his time zone is in Tucson, AZ, and shoot for 08:00 may be 09:00.



Hi AZPops

thank you very much, i´ll send him a second email, my english is to bad to call him.

greetings from germany

Nick


----------



## TedTheLed

order for a rotary high cri ; April 9th 2012.. received a couple weeks ago..nice light, excellent for judging color of roasting coffee beans! better than zebra neutral, its like you can really see into the bean color..and being able to adjust the brightness is invaluable.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Anyone receive a light or any new information from HDS recently?


----------



## argo

P_A_S_1 said:


> Anyone receive a light or any new information from HDS recently?



Got an email from Henry, 20th April, the day after I placed my order, saying it has been received and should ship in 8 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Grizzman

argo said:


> Got an email from Henry, 20th April, the day after I placed my order, saying it has been received and should ship in 8 to 10 weeks.



Welcome to the (waiting) club, and :welcome:.

Reading back through this thread should give you some useful info so that you can determine an actual expected shipping date.

Which one did you order?

Grizz


----------



## tjswarbrick

argo said:


> Got an email from Henry, 20th April, the day after I placed my order, saying it has been received and should ship in 8 to 10 weeks.



He's updated the estimates - I'm really hoping that's good news.
Those of us who waited a year were told 5-6 weeks...
I'm optimistic that he's getting more accurate because he can actually make a reasonable prediction now.
We should know in a couple months whether that's true, as lights ordered in 2013 begin to trickle in (or not.)


----------



## vx000

I'm not sure the shift from 5-6 to 8-10 weeks technically counts as "more accurate" - closer perhaps, but... 

(Ordered mine in early October 2012 - was told 8-10 weeks. I had read this set of posts, so no griping just commenting,)



tjswarbrick said:


> He's updated the estimates - I'm really hoping that's good news.
> Those of us who waited a year were told 5-6 weeks...
> I'm optimistic that he's getting more accurate because he can actually make a reasonable prediction now.
> We should know in a couple months whether that's true, as lights ordered in 2013 begin to trickle in (or not.)


----------



## argo

Grizzman said:


> Welcome to the (waiting) club, and :welcome:.
> 
> Reading back through this thread should give you some useful info so that you can determine an actual expected shipping date.
> 
> Which one did you order?
> 
> Grizz



Thanks for the welcome Grizzman 
My order was for

EDC Custom Clicky Item 200 lm, sapphire, blk bzl and bdy, 123, blk d clip, flush btn, tactical


EDC Tactical 170 lumens flashlight black bezel, black body, raised button, single 123 battery


----------



## Grizzman

Two of them? Sweet.

The wait may be longer than we'd like, but I've found nothing that seems comparable.

I expect mine to arrive within the next month, give or take a few weeks. Tomorrow will be 250 days waiting, and it's been quite easy.

Grizz


----------



## ash211

I ordered a basic 120 LE 12 weeks ago and was quoted 8 to 10 weeks. I emailed Henry 2 days ago and told them my order was 2 weeks overdue and I wanted my money back. He emailed yesterday and told me it was scheduled to be shipped out next week. If I don't have it on Fri I'm canceling my order.


----------



## Grizzman

Good luck. 

Grizz


----------



## gianetics

140 clicky just showed up today. ordered dec 2012. one thing that surprised me is the thing tailstands solid as a rock. it looks like hds is starting to cut down the back orders. im sure it didnt hurt that the 140 clicky is prob not the most popular model right now.


----------



## noddy

Dec 2012 - was initially expected to be late Feb, but Henry reckons June-ish now.


----------



## plaguem

I just received word from my US freight forwarder that they've received my hi cri rotary.  i ordered relatively late compared to some here. Ordered on 22nd Jan 2013 (14 weeks, 98 days ago). things are looking good in terms of leadtime now.


----------



## ScottyJ

plaguem said:


> I just received word from my US freight forwarder that they've received my hi cri rotary.  i ordered relatively late compared to some here. Ordered on 22nd Jan 2013 (14 weeks, 98 days ago). things are looking good in terms of leadtime now.



whoa. I ordered mine last fall. That means mine should be coming soon?


----------



## noddy

noddy said:


> Dec 2012 - was initially expected to be late Feb, but Henry reckons June-ish now.



Hey, hey, hey!!!  They both just showed up together - a clicky and a rotary - both hi cri 120

and yes, they tailstand perfectly - which was something I worried and worried about

I am so happy :lol:


----------



## doctordun

So we are down to about 4 months now?


----------



## DrewDT

doctordun said:


> So we are down to about 4 months now?



It depends upon what you order. I am still waiting for my 200 lumen clicky ordered June 2012.


----------



## Grizzman

DrewDT said:


> It depends upon what you order. I am still waiting for my 200 lumen clicky ordered June 2012.



Thanks for the post. I ordered by 200 clicky in August.

Grizz


----------



## doctordun

200's must be harder to procure.....and that's what I want to order.


----------



## DrewDT

doctordun said:


> 200's must be harder to procure.....and that's what I want to order.



I'm not sure if they are more difficult to procure or if a decision was made to do a large production run focusing primarily on rotaries at this point.


----------



## Grizzman

I prefer the former....first ordered, first delivered. 

Grizz


----------



## Fubs

noddy said:


> Hey, hey, hey!!!  They both just showed up together - a clicky and a rotary - both hi cri 120
> 
> and yes, they tailstand perfectly - which was something I worried and worried about
> 
> I am so happy :lol:



Ahh... how much I envy you. I also ordered December 2012. Ordered the standard, 200 rotary (silver bezel, flush tail cap). I sent him an email asking about it and he told me that he's still waiting on parts but expects them sometime this month. It seems like a lot of Hi CRIs are going out. Either way, they're being shipped!


----------



## Kamerat

Ordered a clicky today! The waiting has begun!


----------



## cubebike

Ordered Rotary HCri today. Henry said this model waiting time should be shorter when compared to the Rotary 200 version.


----------



## doctordun

Has anyone asked Henry why the 200 is taking longer? A supply problem or engineering problem?


----------



## neo_xeno

Received my Hi Cri clicky today, ordered 1/17/13


----------



## shudaizi

This gives me hope the wait for my Hi CRI won't be too bad -- ordered early April 2013.



neo_xeno said:


> Received my Hi Cri clicky today, ordered 1/17/13


----------



## Beej

Beej said:


> I ordered an HDS EDC LE 120 on the 24th of September and was sent an email thanking me for payment and indicating the wait time was eight weeks.



I finally recieved my HDS May 2, 2013.


----------



## Halleys5th

I ordered item ECD-E1S-Hcri, the EDC High CRI, 120 lumens, silver bezel, flush button model on February 1 and received it on May 2. It's my first expensive flashlight, and perhaps the most intelligently designed thing I own. It's best points: the beautiful natural color of the light it emits (at precisely the levels I want), the even circle of the beam with a brighter center and even transition, the many useful functions and intuitiveness of the controls (which make better sense after playing with the actual flashlight), its high-quality feel and low-key, tool-like appearance. To me it's definitely worth the money, and would've been worth a much longer wait.


----------



## doctordun

I still don't see any Rotary 200's in the latest mix of lights received in a more timely manner............


----------



## tjswarbrick

Halleys5th said:


> I ordered item ECD-E1S-Hcri, the EDC High CRI, 120 lumens, silver bezel, flush button model on February 1 and received it on May 2. It's my first expensive flashlight, and perhaps the most intelligently designed thing I own. It's best points: the beautiful natural color of the light it emits (at precisely the levels I want), the even circle of the beam with a brighter center and even transition, the many useful functions and intuitiveness of the controls (which make better sense after playing with the actual flashlight), its high-quality feel and low-key, tool-like appearance. To me it's definitely worth the money, and would've been worth a much longer wait.



That's the same light I waited 14 months for, and I feel the same way about it.
Welcome to CPF!


----------



## KDM

I ordered a hi cri rotary in mid February, hoping it will arrive soon. Birthday is coming up, that would be a nice happy birthday to me present!:devil:


----------



## Edi

Was told mid may by Henry and have a feeling he is going to deliver this time. It's been 11 months now and am really keen to get this thing! (170 tactical )


----------



## shudaizi

It does appear that tempo of deliveries has picked up. That's a good thing. But, of course, it also means that the suspected immanence makes the days seem to go by slower too. Or, at least, that's how I experience time when I'm actively waiting-with-hope (as opposed to passively waiting-with-resignation).  



Edi said:


> Was told mid may by Henry and have a feeling he is going to deliver this time. It's been 11 months now and am really keen to get this thing! (170 tactical )


----------



## dajab77

Hope you get your light soon. I can't figure why at this time they are not cranking out lights at a faster pace. I'm still riding the bench until it looks like turn around time picks up. Props to all still waiting. They are exceptional lights.


----------



## ScottyJ

Ordered a rotary high cri last November and he said it has a chance of coming first part of June.


----------



## Maxbelg

For those in Europe have a look here. You can change the language to English at the top of the page. They have quite a few in stock it seems. I haven't ordered from them yet.


----------



## gianetics

has anyone ever ordered through hds and had the package lost in the mail. how would you know? i would just think its the normal wait time. man that would suck.


----------



## Edi

gianetics said:


> has anyone ever ordered through hds and had the package lost in the mail. how would you know? i would just think its the normal wait time. man that would suck.




I annoy Henry once a month atleast about when my torch is getting sent so I'd know lol


----------



## merc240d

Hi CRI exec Jan. 7 2013


----------



## P_A_S_1

Every three or four months I fire off an e-mail to HDS inquiring about delivery. About to send another but before I do I'll ask here, has anyone received a light or any new information about production and delivery. Thanks.


----------



## Edi

Asked for a refund today. 11 months now and was told yesterday at least another 4 weeks. Seeing people recieve their lights after 5-6 months just isn't right. Being told 4 weeks every time I asked didn't help either.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Edi said:


> Asked for a refund today. 11 months now and was told yesterday at least another 4 weeks. Seeing people recieve their lights after 5-6 months just isn't right. Being told 4 weeks every time I asked didn't help either.



I feel for you. It does get annoying. I'm glad I hung in there, I really love the light now that I have it (14 mo's wait. I got tired if being told 6 weeks every time I asked, so I stopped asking.) But you certainly need to do what works for you.
It looks like a couple places still have cerakoted tactical 200's in stock, but they do start to get a bit pricey.


----------



## Edi

Still waiting on response, it's a shame. Maybe one day ill get one when the wait times are 6-8 weeks



tjswarbrick said:


> I feel for you. It does get annoying. I'm glad I hung in there, I really love the light now that I have it (14 mo's wait. I got tired if being told 6 weeks every time I asked, so I stopped asking.) But you certainly need to do what works for you.
> It looks like a couple places still have cerakoted tactical 200's in stock, but they do start to get a bit pricey.


----------



## Grmnracing

Edi said:


> Still waiting on response, it's a shame. Maybe one day ill get one when the wait times are 6-8 weeks



I had the money and was going to purchase a Rotary 200 model. But after seeing this thread, I decided to wait for production to speed up. I just spent the money on a motorcycle safety class. I hope the lights start shipping out faster soon. 


Steven


----------



## broonzbane

Edi said:


> Asked for a refund today. 11 months now and was told yesterday at least another 4 weeks. Seeing people recieve their lights after 5-6 months just isn't right. Being told 4 weeks every time I asked didn't help either.



I own 3 HDS lights, and I'll never part with them. Best lights I'll ever own.

But Henry needs to do a better job taking care of his customers given his current production challenges. Those who have been waiting so long are entitled to a generous discount, IMHO. How such a discount can be applied equitably at this point is beyond me, however.

With all these lights having been prepaid but not shipped, there's a lot of money sitting in the HDS bank account . . . likely earning interest for HDS. That wouldn't sit well with me either.

I join the chorus of those who are vocal in their disappointment with the HDS business model. It is in dire need of a complete overhaul.

broonzbane


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrik

I have been watching this and the other HDS thread for quite some time, I own 2 HDS Legacy where one of them have got a upgrade to a XPG-2. Outstanding lights Worth every penny. Its the light that I use the most, c`mon potted Electronics... thats just awsome. Whats stopping me from trying the Rotary or recommending the light to others is the amount of time waiting that is just ridiculous. :tired: I sure hope things will improve soon. What I am trying to say is that they are Worth the wait, but you really shouldnt need to wait THAT long.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

broonzbane said:


> But Henry needs to do a better job taking care of his customers given his current production challenges. Those who have been waiting so long are entitled to a generous discount, IMHO. How such a discount can be applied equitably at this point is beyond me, however.
> 
> With all these lights having been prepaid but not shipped, there's a lot of money sitting in the HDS bank account . . . likely earning interest for HDS. That wouldn't sit well with me either.


People are free to cancel their order at any time and receive a full refund.


----------



## BigBluefish

I sold my two HDS lights back when he was phasing out what we know now as the "Legacy" lights in favor of the newer versions with the Acme threads, thinking I'd upgrade and get a better tinted Hi CRI LED as well, on the theory that I should put the money back in the bank before buying new, and other projects were in the works.

Oops. Well, it seemed like a good idea at the time.

Glad to see things are speeding up a bit, but still find it worrisome. 

I will pull the trigger on a new High CRI soon, and just suck it up and wait the 6 months or whatever it will be before I get it. Maybe I can time it to come in around Christmas?


----------



## P_A_S_1

HDS is fortunate to have such a loyal customer base. Can't imagine too many other companies that would receive the same support under similar circumstances.
In my last contact with them I was told another four weeks, minimum, due to parts delays. It seems to pretty much boils down to a one year wait for these lights. I wish them the best and can only imagine the residual impact this will have on their business. The annoyance for me is that by the time my $200 light gets delivered there will be more efficient emitters or bins available. Now while this will always be the case the light when new, at least for a little while, should have the most efficient emitter available. I'm convinced that within a week of receiving my light HDS will announce a 240 lumen model.


----------



## Edi

the.Mtn.Man said:


> People are free to cancel their order at any time and receive a full refund.



I have, 2 days ago and no response yet


----------



## shudaizi

It's Memorial Day weekend in the US (through Monday, the actual holiday) -- many people are spending it with family and friends and away from work. 



Edi said:


> I have, 2 days ago and no response yet


----------



## MDJAK

I ordered a light a few months back and then found this thread. I figured I'd wait as long as it took because I wanted the light. Well, I found one from a reseller listed on Henry's site. I then debated for another month and decided I didn't need another so I emailed Henry requesting a refund. He replied within one day, refunded the money to paypal within one day. Paypal took a few days to credit the refund, but I was very happy with his response. And I like the light too.

mark


----------



## AZPops

shudaizi said:


> It's Memorial Day weekend in the US (through Monday, the actual holiday) -- many people are spending it with family and friends and away from work.




In addition, if Henry hasn't sold his Prevost yet, ............... He could be anywhere! .......... :tinfoil:


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

the.Mtn.Man said:


> People are free to cancel their order at any time and receive a full refund.



With all due respect, from my perspective, that is not the issue here. This thread did not grow to over 24 pages with more than 700 posts in less than a year for no good reason. Many people, myself included, made a decision to order a product based on information given by HDS as to estimated time of delivery. In my case, the estimate was 4-6 weeks. We then paid in full and began awaiting delivery of the product ordered. Tomorrow will mark the 1 year anniversary since my order was placed.

During that year, I have received no communication from HDS with any updates on the status of my order. It was only after I happened across this thread and posted on the first page in June of 2012 that 'the story' began to emerge. I find that unacceptable. If, for whatever reason, there is a deviation from an agreed upon delivery date, it should be incumbent upon the business owner who promised a delivery date and who has been paid in full for a product, to contact the customer with an explanation of why the agreed upon delivery date cannot be met. The business owner should then provide the customer with a good-faith estimate of a revised delivery date or offer an immediate refund.

Sadly, in this case, not only did that not occur but judging from this thread, when various new customers did contact HDS, they were given revised delivery dates which increased from 4-6 weeks to 6-8 weeks. Needless to say, many are still waiting months after the revised delivery date came and went.

So the issue for me is not that people are free to cancel their order at any time and receive a full refund. That is generally accepted as a standard business practice when a product is not available within the timeframe promised. What is at issue is the failure to communicate with customers directly and factually when production issues arose and with each subsequent setback.


----------



## djdawg

Iam waiting on these myself.


----------



## AZPops

In regards to emitters, Henry told me the issue of experimenting with new emitters is time. In this light it's not going to happen since his primary concerns at the moment was filling his back orders. So unless something changed since talking to him a month or so ago, we won't see anything new till then.


----------



## Ti²C

Maxbelg said:


> For those in Europe have a look here. You can change the language to English at the top of the page. They have quite a few in stock it seems. I haven't ordered from them yet.



thanks for the tip MaxBelg :thumbsup:
they had a cri-clicky in stock ! that seemed to good to be true, so i sent them a mail for availability status last saturday evening, they replied only a few minutes later.

five days later :


----------



## mesa232323

Ordered my 200 rotary 11 days ago and received it today. Wow what a light!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

mesa232323 said:


> Ordered my 200 rotary 11 days ago and received it today. Wow what a light!



Wait, what? You order from HDS directly?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Taschenlampe Dude said:


> With all due respect, from my perspective, that is not the issue here. This thread did not grow to over 24 pages with more than 700 posts in less than a year for no good reason. Many people, myself included, made a decision to order a product based on information given by HDS as to estimated time of delivery. In my case, the estimate was 4-6 weeks. We then paid in full and began awaiting delivery of the product ordered. Tomorrow will mark the 1 year anniversary since my order was placed.
> 
> During that year, I have received no communication from HDS with any updates on the status of my order. It was only after I happened across this thread and posted on the first page in June of 2012 that 'the story' began to emerge. I find that unacceptable. If, for whatever reason, there is a deviation from an agreed upon delivery date, it should be incumbent upon the business owner who promised a delivery date and who has been paid in full for a product, to contact the customer with an explanation of why the agreed upon delivery date cannot be met. The business owner should then provide the customer with a good-faith estimate of a revised delivery date or offer an immediate refund.
> 
> Sadly, in this case, not only did that not occur but judging from this thread, when various new customers did contact HDS, they were given revised delivery dates which increased from 4-6 weeks to 6-8 weeks. Needless to say, many are still waiting months after the revised delivery date came and went.
> 
> So the issue for me is not that people are free to cancel their order at any time and receive a full refund. That is generally accepted as a standard business practice when a product is not available within the timeframe promised. What is at issue is the failure to communicate with customers directly and factually when production issues arose and with each subsequent setback.


Yes... and if you don't like it then you are free to cancel your order at any time and receive a full refund.

I agree that Henry could be better about communicating with his customers, but there's not much you can do about that, so you have three options: 1) Wait patiently; 2) Complain; 3) Ask for a refund.


----------



## djdawg

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Wait, what? You order from HDS directly?


Iam curious too


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Yes... and if you don't like it then you are free to cancel your order at any time and receive a full refund.
> 
> I agree that Henry could be better about communicating with his customers, but there's not much you can do about that, so you have three options: 1) Wait patiently; 2) Complain; 3) Ask for a refund.



Given the facts as outlined in this very thread, saying that Henry could be better about communicating with his customers is a classic understatement. He would be hard pressed to do worse.

As to the three options you posit, with regard to number 1, I have been waiting patiently. One year today, ordered 26 May 12, paid in full at the time of the order, so I would say that qualifies. With regard to number 2, that is where I unfortunately find myself at the moment. Number 3 remains open.


----------



## Grizzman

I was under the impression that the availability of the emitters for the 200 lumen lights is a large part of the issue. Had Henry actually contacted me, notifying me of the cause of the delay, I may have been willing to change to a different emitter option in order to receive my light sooner. 

Wake up Henry, you're not doing yourself any favors.

If Mesa did order direct, then there's a bunch of us that will not be very happy.

I'm now at 280 days for my 200 clicky.

Grizz


----------



## broonzbane

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Yes... and if you don't like it then you are free to cancel your order at any time and receive a full refund.
> 
> I agree that Henry could be better about communicating with his customers, but there's not much you can do about that, so you have three options: 1) Wait patiently; 2) Complain; 3) Ask for a refund.



You forgot an option: make decisions on what to do with your hard-earned money based upon a constant flow of inaccurate production estimates coming from HDS.

For most of us, $200 is a LOT of scratch. In whose bank account should the customer's money be earning interest given the constant flow of false information coming from HDS?!?

If, after a year of believing repeated 4-6 week estimates only to see them come and go with no delivery, I think I'd be pretty hot about it. For those of us to whom this has happened, they've seen $200 worth of their purchasing power transferred to another party when they COULD HAVE put the money to better use if they were told the truth.

Henry needs to address this disaster. I'm finding it very difficult to remain a fanboy...

broonzbane


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rjking

Maxbelg said:


> For those in Europe have a look here. You can change the language to English at the top of the page. They have quite a few in stock it seems. I haven't ordered from them yet.





Ti²C said:


> thanks for the tip MaxBelg :thumbsup:
> they had a cri-clicky in stock ! that seemed to good to be true, so i sent them a mail for availability status last saturday evening, they replied only a few minutes later.
> 
> five days later :



You guys is a menace to my wallet.:shakehead Now i'm .


----------



## AZPops

rjking said:


> You guys is a menace to my wallet.:shakehead Now i'm .



Just checked, and it's kind of hard to believe they're still showing the Rotary in-stock! Don't need three of'um, but if I did see the need for a third, I'd pull the trigger on one!

Could be where mesa262626 purchased his 200 Rotary! Well I hope he got his from an AD, or all heck's gonna break loose!


----------



## mesa232323

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Wait, what? You order from HDS directly?



Yes


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

AZPops said:


> Well I hope he got his from an AD, or all heck's gonna break loose!




Sounds like a heck storm is a coming.....

theres got to be a good explanation right.....?


----------



## msim

mesa232323 said:


> Yes



 This is going to get interesting!


----------



## AZPops

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Sounds like a heck storm is a coming.....
> 
> *theres got to be a good explanation right.....?*




I hope (or I'm sure) Henry has a good explanation. If he doesn't, it may start (or it may've already started) to looking like this ...





... in Arizona!


----------



## ScottyJ

msim said:


> This is going to get interesting!




Glad you got a light but if this is true its gonna **** a lot of folks off.

whoops meant for mesa


----------



## mesa232323

It was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## moshow9

mesa232323 said:


> It was definitely worth the wait.


Care to share a photo of your invoice? With all personal info blocked out of course.


----------



## Up All Night

"Worth the Wait"........You've gotta be kidding!
I hope your earlier post was meant to say months, not days. :shakehead 

Actually I hope you're full of .........!


----------



## Ragnar66

I call BS


----------



## Grizzman

Who here has been waiting for over 6 months for an HDS? If you have, what's the configuration?

Mine is a custom 200 clicky, silver bezel, sapphire lens, raised and flush tailcaps, silver decorative clip.

It was ordered August 19, 2012.

Grizz


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

Grizzman said:


> Who here has been waiting for over 6 months for an HDS? If you have, what's the configuration?
> 
> Mine is a custom 200 clicky, silver bezel, sapphire lens, raised and flush tailcaps, silver decorative clip.
> 
> It was ordered August 19, 2012.
> 
> Grizz



One year and one day. R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012.


----------



## Fubs

Ordered December 27th, 2012. Going on ~5 months, almost 6 months.

Default 200 Rotary (Silver bezel, flush tailcap). I was told that he was expecting to ship mine by May (a while ago). I'm thinking of sending another email for an update.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ragnar66 said:


> I call BS



This thread is being monitored closely. Let's keep the conversation civil, with no Rule 4 violations.

Bill


----------



## AZPops

Seriously though, like I expressed earlier (from my previous experiences with Henry. From canceling an order, requesting a refund (which I received within a day or two), having warranty repairs done, to calling him with a question). I'm sure there is a logical / exceptable explanation for all of you who bit the bullet, and are still waiting for your light! 

I didn't want to place myself on a wait list is why I paid a premium (over retail list) price for the Rotary's I have. 

For thoughs who are sabby about emails and such. Is it hard to send a batch email (containing up dates) to all of his customers with open orders?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

broonzbane said:


> You forgot an option: make decisions on what to do with your hard-earned money based upon a constant flow of inaccurate production estimates coming from HDS.
> 
> For most of us, $200 is a LOT of scratch. In whose bank account should the customer's money be earning interest given the constant flow of false information coming from HDS?!?
> 
> If, after a year of believing repeated 4-6 week estimates only to see them come and go with no delivery, I think I'd be pretty hot about it. For those of us to whom this has happened, they've seen $200 worth of their purchasing power transferred to another party when they COULD HAVE put the money to better use if they were told the truth.
> 
> Henry needs to address this disaster. I'm finding it very difficult to remain a fanboy...
> 
> broonzbane


But in the end, your options remain the same: 1) continue waiting for your order; 2) cancel your order and get a refund. There's really not much else you can do.


----------



## djdawg

I called them once about a few months back and ask if I ordered one , when could I expect it to ship ....... ?
He replied in a couple of months ................I never did order it.
Iam waiting for a dealer to have them in stock and then place my order. I think its better that way .........I hate paying for something I cant get my hands on in a few days.
Thats just how I feel ..........I dont have to have it first.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

AZPops said:


> For thoughs who are sabby about emails and such. Is it hard to send a batch email (containing up dates) to all of his customers with open orders?


It wouldn't be hard from a technical standpoint, but it would be one more thing for Henry to do, and I'm sure he's busy enough as it is. He rarely even posts at CPF any more when he used to be a fairly regular contributor up until late last year.


----------



## mesa232323

moshow9 said:


> Care to share a photo of your invoice? With all personal info blocked out of course.



Tossed it but I can show you this





Now I know what the fuss was all about.


----------



## AZPops

djdawg said:


> I called them once about a few months back and ask if I ordered one , when could I expect it to ship ....... ?
> He replied in a couple of months ................I never did order it.
> *Iam waiting for a dealer to have them in stock and then place my order. I think its better that way* .........I hate paying for something I cant get my hands on in a few days.
> Thats just how I feel ..........I dont have to have it first.



One of our members posted a few pages back that he (if the online vendor has this option within his web site) placed himself on the email notification option when they have lights in-stock. The other way is when you do find one (and after you've placed your order! .... lol), post it here so other folks can take advantage of the find as well.

Presently if I'm correct there are a few models available, but are the ones that's cerakoted.

And the.Mtn.Man, I agree, the last thing Henry needs is one other thing to do. However, I feel answering individual email inquiries about a customer's order would be more time consuming then sending a batch up date every so often. IMHO is better to initiate communication with a customer then having a customer contact you who sent you his/her money to purchase your product.


----------



## moshow9

mesa232323 said:


> Tossed it but I can show you this
> Now I know what the fuss was all about.


I suppose if the picture of the light showed when you ordered said light I would
be more inclined to believe you. Last words on the matter from me but I believe
you have other motives for posting in the manner you have.


----------



## AZPops

Deleted post, since there is no way of positively knowing in regards to the request I posted!


----------



## rjking

A few sleep more. :sleepy:


----------



## gteague

> 10 Nov 2012 pd $199 via paypal: Item# EDC-E1S-200 , Description: EDC Executive flashlight, 200 lumens, silver bezel, black body, flush button, single 123 battery.


this is about the 3rd light i've bought from henry at hds over the years and, to his credit he has promptly answered every email i've sent during the wait for this light (and i've emailed him at least every 2 months or so) and explained at length about his problems getting back into production.

anyway, i doubt seriously he would mind me quoting his latest email i received yesterday evening and here it is:
_
[...]

The good news is that you ordered a Clicky and those will be going out the door en mass without restriction soon. The shop has the one missing part running on three machines and the parts should go to anodize next week. They still need a secondary operation after anodize so we will probably see the parts in the second half of June._​
henry can seem to be a little abrupt at times--at least on the forums--but he has never been anything but polite and patient with my queries over the years. i think part of his problem is that his lights are indestructible and i doubt he gets repeat orders with much frequency unless he announces either a new model such as the twisty or increases the output significantly which is the only reason i'm springing for a new one since i already have two of the 130? 140? lumen models i've carried every single night on my belt for years and which are functioning perfectly and show only moderate wear.

/guy


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Wow... he's _still_ having trouble sourcing parts?


----------



## redryder

gteague said:


> this is about the 3rd light i've bought from henry at hds over the years and, to his credit he has promptly answered every email i've sent during the wait for this light (and i've emailed him at least every 2 months or so) and explained at length about his problems getting back into production.
> 
> anyway, i doubt seriously he would mind me quoting his latest email i received yesterday evening and here it is:_
> [...]
> 
> The good news is that you ordered a Clicky and those will be going out the door en mass without restriction soon. The shop has the one missing part running on three machines and the parts should go to anodize next week. They still need a secondary operation after anodize so we will probably see the parts in the second half of June._​
> henry can seem to be a little abrupt at times--at least on the forums--but he has never been anything but polite and patient with my queries over the years. i think part of his problem is that his lights are indestructible and i doubt he gets repeat orders with much frequency unless he announces either a new model such as the twisty or increases the output significantly which is the only reason i'm springing for a new one since i already have two of the 130? 140? lumen models i've carried every single night on my belt for years and which are functioning perfectly and show only moderate wear.
> 
> /guy



That refers to the Clicky. What's the hold up for the Rotary?


----------



## BenChiew

Been checking in this thread to see if the waiting time has shorten. 
I am allergic to waiting.


----------



## DrewDT

Benchiew said:


> Been checking in this thread to see if the waiting time has shorten.
> I am allergic to waiting.



So you're waiting for the wait to be lessened?


----------



## BenChiew

DrewDT said:


> So you're waiting for the wait to be lessened?


Yup. Something like that.


----------



## Grizzman

To me it seems like you're waiting with the rest of us.

You're just smart enough to be waiting with your money in YOUR pocket.

Grizz



Benchiew said:


> Been checking in this thread to see if the waiting time has shorten.
> I am allergic to waiting.


----------



## BenChiew

Grizzman said:


> To me it seems like you're waiting with the rest of us.
> 
> You're just smart enough to be waiting with your money in YOUR pocket.
> 
> Grizz



LOL. You just could not help yourself but to say it out loud..


----------



## Grizzman

Benchiew said:


> LOL. You just could not help yourself but to say it out loud..



At least I gave you a compliment while bursting your bubble.


----------



## BenChiew

Grizzman said:


> At least I gave you a compliment while bursting your bubble.



:thumbsup:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

It's all about whether or not you have a vested interest. In your case, you do not, so the wait is probably more tolerable for you than for someone who has already parted with their cash.


----------



## Grizzman

I've actually got no problem waiting for a unique light, even for an extended period.

Paying in advance isn't even overly painful. I did that late last month for a couple stripped AR lowers that were supposed to be in stock, but ended up not due to an inventory glitch. this reminds me to call my FFL friend to confirm he sent his info to the dealer.

Grizz


----------



## gteague

redryder said:


> That refers to the Clicky. What's the hold up for the Rotary?



sorry mate, no idea on the situation with the rotary. if you have one on order a polite query to henry might get you the information./guy

OT comments regarding another business removed.--- Bill


----------



## HDS_Systems

I noticed that someone said they ordered an EDC Rotary 200 from us on May 14th of this year and received it on May 25 of this year - 11 days later. Perhaps the comment was intended to be a joke - a very late April fools joke. I can say with complete confidence that there was no order for an EDC Rotary 200 around that date and we did not ship such a light because we did not have the parts to make it.

We have a strict policy of shipping in chronological order. There are only two exceptions. The first is for deploying troops - they get absolute priority. The second is when we cannot ship an order because we do not have the items needed to ship the order - we ship the earliest order that we have parts for. Dealers wait in line like everybody else.

I realize that all of these delays have been frustrating. Very frustrating for us as well as those with outstanding orders.

I never would have believed it would take this long to get parts from USA machine shops. The shop that is working on the heads is now 2 months late but at least the parts are supposed to go to anodize next week. The other parts they delivered were also late but the parts were good. I have several other shops working on the same parts - so I can have multiple qualified vendors for each part - but they are also late. Manufacturing is definitely not for the faint of heart.

Once we get a stock of parts we can look at the average delivery times and order months in advance to compensate for the long delivery times. Having multiple shops to split the orders between should improve things significantly. But getting to that point has been painful.

Henry.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Member mesa232323 will be taking a month off from CPF for trolling, and baiting postings in this thread.

Bill


----------



## nbp

Hi Henry, good to see you here. :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Kudos to Henry for his "deploying troops - they get absolute priority" policy, that's awesome.


----------



## Grizzman

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Kudos to Henry for his "deploying troops - they get absolute priority" policy, that's awesome.



+1

They can have my place any line any time.

Grizz


----------



## plaguem

Great to see you here Henry. :twothumbs


----------



## eala

Thanks for the update Henry

eala


----------



## cubebike

Thanks for the update Henry! 
Also thanks for the moderator to take positive control of discipline here


----------



## rjking

Woohoo!:twothumbs


----------



## tjswarbrick

Thanks for the update, Henry. It's always appreciated when you pop in to share the latest.
I'm still sorry to hear about the production issues, but in my business it kind of comes with the territory when you hold the line on quality.
Which I can tell you do, every time I use my Clicky.


----------



## doctordun

I'm getting stoked!!! The minute I hear Henry has his production up to snuff, I'm ordering a new Rotary.


----------



## RCS1300

doctordun said:


> I'm getting stoked!!! The minute I hear Henry has his production up to snuff, I'm ordering a new Rotary.



+1


----------



## BenChiew

doctordun said:


> I'm getting stoked!!! The minute I hear Henry has his production up to snuff, I'm ordering a new Rotary.



Me too.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I suspect once production is up to snuff, sales are going to sky rocket. Great lights.


----------



## rjking

Maxbelg said:


> For those in Europe have a look here. You can change the language to English at the top of the page. They have quite a few in stock it seems. I haven't ordered from them yet.





Ti²C said:


> thanks for the tip MaxBelg :thumbsup:
> they had a cri-clicky in stock ! that seemed to good to be true, so i sent them a mail for availability status last saturday evening, they replied only a few minutes later.
> 
> five days later :





rjking said:


> You guys is a menace to my wallet.:shakehead Now i'm .


I thought I've gone crazy when I click the buy button but now that I've played with it, I'd say it's worth it. The most expensive torch I had to date. :huh: Bought it on the 27th of May 2013 and received it on the 31st. 4 days from Netherlands to UK. Fastest huh! but quite expensive for EU 212.00 including tracked shipment. What impressed me most, aside from the build quality, was the runtime. Six hours from max to moonlight mode and still running (around .7 lumen) WOW! " Henry, you're a genius". :twothumbs


----------



## rjking

6 hours and 52 minutes from max to around .3 lumens then it starts blinking for battery replacement. Impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## rjking

Business end.


----------



## gteague

gteague said:


> sorry mate, no idea on the situation with the rotary. if you have one on order a polite query to henry might get you the information./guy
> 
> OT comments regarding another business removed.--- Bill



well, i was wondering why i got slapped down harder than seemed necessary for drifting somewhat off topic in this post, but perhaps this thread explains it all:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ot-supposed-to-talk-about&highlight=hexbright

kickstarter and hexbright seem to be tokens of evil on this forum. even the threads about programming and reviews and such seem to have died as if having their legs chopped out from underneath them. as my deleted post suggested anyway, it won't hurt my feelings to not talk about them--i just wondered why the topic(s) were so sensitive.

i apologize that i wandered slightly off topic, i've been away for awhile. that's what happens when you take a break from buying flashlights. [g] and if you buy an hds from henry you are absolutely guaranteed to not actually _need_ a replacement, but you can _want_ all you want. [g]

/guy


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Gteague, you're not in trouble here. Just did not want to encourage the digging up of old history. Greta's comments stand, and there is no reason to be discussing this in an HDS thread. PM me if you have concerns about this. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## gteague

no problem bill. unlike some others i've seen around, i take it seriously when i'm flagged for falling afoul of the rules, so i like to know exactly what i did so that i don't repeat the same mistake. i got off topic by comparing one pay-in-advance scenario with another one that didn't end as well. anyway, a little searching showed me this was a sore spot and i'll say no more about it.

thanks,

/guy


----------



## Grizzman

It would be nice to be able to bring my HDS to this weekend's camping trip. I guess I'll buy a ZebraLight SC-something next week (if I can actually find one). I really hope to have it for August's canoe trip and Adirondack camping trip.

Grizz


----------



## gteague

i just got an sc600 mk2 to tide me over until henry ships my clicky. i posted my impressions of this lights at this cpf thread (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-SC600-MkII&p=4219887&viewfull=1#post4219887) and it is available via amazon for immediate shipping--i got mine overnight via prime.

/guy


----------



## lil'squid

Ordered hds hi-cri clicky.


----------



## dillyspam

Looks like the last part for my light....ordered Nov 7th 2012(226 days)

Nov 7, 2012 17:32:03 PST)



EDC Custom Rotary
Item #: CrHcriLsBsbB123F
Description: high CRI 120 lm, sapphire, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn$200.00 USD1$200.00 USD



​​...will be in this week!!!!! Whoo Hoooo!!!!


We are waiting on the last part to get it. It should be in anodize this week.


Henry.


----------



## Fubs

Is anodizing the last step? Or would there be more things to do to complete a light? Just curious as to how much longer to expect after anodizing occurs. My last email to Henry was sometime in late May and he mentioned anodizing scheduled for late June. I don't want to bother him with another email as I've been sending him one at the end of each month since I ordered (December 2012).


----------



## redryder

dillyspam said:


> We are waiting on the last part to get it. It should be in anodize this week.
> 
> 
> Henry.



I just hope my Mar 2013 order is in this group.


----------



## DucS2R

Still waiting on a regular rotary ordered June 18, 2012.

T


----------



## Grizzman

DucS2R said:


> Still waiting on a regular rotary ordered June 18, 2012.
> 
> T



Congratulations!! You've joined the 1 year club. 

You ordered a 200, right?

Grizz


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012, 13 months ago and still waiting (no longer patiently).


----------



## Child of Rawls

Anyone know why the orders are taking so long? The wait used to be much, much shorter.


----------



## plaguem

Child of Rawls said:


> Anyone know why the orders are taking so long? The wait used to be much, much shorter.



It's anybody's guess at this point really. I think I read a few posts back that there is a bit of a holdup with the anodizing phase, but I don't know the details. 

Love your blog by the way Tony.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Child of Rawls said:


> Anyone know why the orders are taking so long? The wait used to be much, much shorter.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...der-your-HDS&p=4215714&viewfull=1#post4215714


----------



## Child of Rawls

I love these lights, but there has not be regular stock at retailers for more than a year, maybe even two years. A 6 month delay is problems sourcing parts. I am not sure what causes 1 year or 2 year delay. My concern would be paying for a light and getting two years later when the emitter technology has changed substantially. 200 lumens is still plenty useful, but you are paying a premium for cutting edge stuff...


----------



## doctordun

Sure like to get a rotary, but after watching this thread for many months, I kind of wonder if the backlog will ever be caught up. I'm wearing out waiting and I don't even have one on order.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Child of Rawls said:


> I love these lights, but there has not be regular stock at retailers for more than a year, maybe even two years.


Some of the shops listed on the HDS vendors page no longer even list HDS on their websites. I don't know if that's because they've dropped HDS entirely or if they have simply taken down the links until they get some stock.


----------



## Grizzman

Well, I received a neutral Malkoff MDC with CR123 body yesterday, and a ZebraLight SC52W is apparently sitting in my mailbox. Neither of these lights existed numerous months after I ordered the HDS.

Great interface and quality notwithstanding, I'll be cancelling my order if I don't receive it within the next few weeks. Today is day 312 of my wait.

Those dollars will take care of a significant part of the Prometheus Blue Label I ordered yesterday. 

Grizz


----------



## The Auditor

Like a lot of people I have been waiting for the production problems to be resolved before placing an order. However as time goes by and technology moves forward I feel less and less inclined to pay a significant sum of money for a flashlight that by the time I receive it will be using less than cutting edge technology. Now I actually own a Rotary and really like it and wanted to acquire an updated version, but I think Henry should consider an LED upgrade in order to keep competitive. I suspect that production will not get caught up until Xmas.......


----------



## RCS1300

I ordered a 200 Rotary on 6/28/13 after much deliberation about whether I really needed a $200 EDC light. Everything that I have read and heard about these lights has been very positive and Henry has been upfront on his supplier issues. 

The user interface, how these lights are constructed, and that Henry makes them create a "cool" factor I could not pass up.


----------



## Kamerat

Is anyone receiving lights? Nobody has received lights in weeks right? I really believed that deliveries were picking up. Maybe the one HDS I have will be my only one. Sad thought.


----------



## doctordun

Kamerat said:


> Is anyone receiving lights? Nobody has received lights in weeks right? I really believed that deliveries were picking up. Maybe the one HDS I have will be my only one. Sad thought.



Based on current delivery information on this thread, I may never have one and that makes me sad.


----------



## BenChiew

Nobody seems to be reporting that they have received their lights. Just when it was ordered. 
Gets me wondering if they are still waiting or have got them but never updated this thread.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Benchiew said:


> Gets me wondering if they are still waiting or have got them but never updated this thread.


That's entirely possible. It's also worth keeping in mind that the folks who have posted in this thread are a small fraction of a small fraction of people who has ordered an HDS product. You can't draw any broad conclusions from such a miniscule sample size.


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

the.Mtn.Man said:


> That's entirely possible. It's also worth keeping in mind that the folks who have posted in this thread are a small fraction of a small fraction of people who has ordered an HDS product. You can't draw any broad conclusions from such a miniscule sample size.



I represent but one person. However, it has been more than 13 months since I ordered and paid for my HDS product so please excuse me if I'm not impressed by the fact that I represent but a small fraction of a small fraction of people who have ordered an HDS product. 

That this thread spans 27 pages with over 800 posts would seem to indicate that others have valid concerns as well.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Ordered September 2012, still waiting.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Taschenlampe Dude said:


> I represent but one person. However, it has been more than 13 months since I ordered and paid for my HDS product so please excuse me if I'm not impressed by the fact that I represent but a small fraction of a small fraction of people who have ordered an HDS product.
> 
> That this thread spans 27 pages with over 800 posts would seem to indicate that others have valid concerns as well.


It was never my intent to downplay anybody's concerns. My only point is that one can't draw broad conclusions based on a statistically irrelevant sample size.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I have removed three OT posts that serve no purpose to the topic of this thread. Posts removed were based on conjecture. If members want to continue conjecturing re Henry's business, then please do it via PM's or email. 

Bill


----------



## DucS2R

I actually think this group probably represents a significant share of HDS' civilian customers. This is also a talkative group, most of us would post a "hey I finally got it" if we received one. The fact that such posts have really fallen off in the last few months is not a good sign. My last email to Henry, at my 1 year anniversary, came back with the vender delays story we have all heard and "another few months" as the bottom line.

T


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

DucS2R said:


> I actually think this group probably represents a significant share of HDS' civilian customers.


I doubt it, unless you think Henry only sells a few dozen flashlights to civilians.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

DucS2R said:


> I actually think this group probably represents a significant share of HDS' civilian customers.
> 
> T



It sounds like you think he has a significant military customer base as well?


----------



## AZPops

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> It sounds like you think he has a significant military customer base as well?




Honestly, when I read (buried in this thread) that Henry had filled one of his contracts that his manufacturing problems was behind him.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

AZPops said:


> Honestly, when I read (buried in this thread) that Henry had filled one of his contracts that his manufacturing problems was behind him.



Huh?


----------



## primeform

will he give refunds? why dont you people get your money back and buy a different quality flashlight. this isnt the only one on the market. if he ever gets his poop together then you can buy another light.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

primeform said:


> will he give refunds? why dont you people get your money back and buy a different quality flashlight. this isnt the only one on the market. if he ever gets his poop together then you can buy another light.


Henry will fully refund any canceled order. 

Of course trying to find a comparable flashlight is the tricky part, especially if you're looking for a high CRI emitter.


----------



## AZPops

primeform said:


> will he give refunds? why dont you people get your money back and buy a different quality flashlight. this isnt the only one on the market. if he ever gets his poop together then you can buy another light.



You have a point there, but imo there isn't another light out there like an HDS Systems firmware / software program-ability, as well as the position of the Rotary, and how smooth it is. If you read Henry's post regarding why other manufacture's hasn't been able to copy his lights, it's primarily due to the firmware / software / electronics!

So IMO again that guys / gals been hoping for the best!


----------



## AZPops

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Huh?




lol ... I guess it was more of a speculation that Henry filled a contact a whiles back, after which I didn't see a solid movement of lights. However, after reading that post, I "thought" we would start seeing, as mentioned solid movement e.g. orders filled and AD's showing stock.


----------



## doctordun

Ever since I learned about HDS, I've wanted a Rotary. It's just discouraging when confronted with the product delivery issues.


----------



## AZPops

doctordun said:


> Ever since I learned about HDS, I've wanted a Rotary. It's just discouraging when confronted with the product delivery issues.





This is one reason why I really hope Henry can get a grasps on the problem/s that's keeping him for producing his lights.


----------



## dbwebbsr

EDC Custom Clicky 200

ordered 25 April 2012
received 06 July 2013

& I'm in Bagram - can't even play with it for another 89 days!


----------



## doctordun

dbwebbsr said:


> EDC Custom Clicky 200
> 
> ordered 25 April 2012
> received 06 July 2013
> 
> & I'm in Bagram - can't even play with it for another 89 days!



And I thought I was the most unlucky person in the world!

Thank you for your service.......I'm a Viet Nam vet myself.


----------



## gteague

dbwebbsr said:


> EDC Custom Clicky 200
> 
> ordered 25 April 2012
> received 06 July 2013
> 
> & I'm in Bagram - can't even play with it for another 89 days!



well, i'm about 7 months behind you in line i guess, having ordered the same model on 12 nov 2012. i keep telling myself at least i didn't go for the rotary. hopefully folks will start getting those in and we'll hear the reviews although i'm not interested unless it can be fully manipulated with one hand.

thanks for the report. nam-era vet here as well although thankfully i was never in-situ.

/guy


----------



## Rick D

EDC Rotary 200


ordered: 16 APR 2012
shipped: 06 JUL 2013

Actually, I'm OK with that.


----------



## redryder

Rick D said:


> EDC Rotary 200
> 
> 
> ordered: 16 APR 2012
> shipped: 06 JUL 2013
> 
> Actually, I'm OK with that.



That's a 15 MONTH wait!!!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Rick D said:


> EDC Rotary 200
> 
> 
> ordered: 16 APR 2012
> shipped: 06 JUL 2013
> 
> Actually, I'm OK with that.




I have a trip coming up in a week which I would have loved to have my Rotary for but being I've only been waiting 10 months I'm 99% sure that won't be happening.


----------



## dillyspam

for everyone watching this thread....good news....everyone just moved up a place in line.

8-10 weeks does not equal 16 months
1 week does not equal 1 month

done...bye


----------



## KDM

Does this mean you cancelled or received?


----------



## franzdom

I wonder why Henry keeps telling people it's 10 weeks for new custom rotary orders...


----------



## BenChiew

Rick D said:


> EDC Rotary 200
> 
> 
> ordered: 16 APR 2012
> shipped: 06 JUL 2013
> 
> Actually, I'm OK with that.



How about some nice images of your new grail?


----------



## Rick D

Rick D said:


> EDC Rotary 200
> 
> 
> ordered: 16 APR 2012
> shipped: 06 JUL 2013
> 
> Actually, I'm OK with that.



Whoops! Just looked at the box and saw that it was actually posted 02 JUL 2013. So 4 days credit there.

I would also like to point out that when I ordered I told Henry (in the special instructions part of the order form) that I knew he was under the gun in terms of production and I didn't care how long it took to receive the light as long as it was up to his high standards. And I meant it. My only concern over the course of the 15 months was that he may have sent the light and it got lost in the mail. Nevertheless, I only contacted him once about 6 months ago just to make sure I was still on his radar. And like folks say, when the flashlight did arrive it was a great surprise.

Some manufacturers of custom gear provide the customer with an order identifier and then post the order queue on their website. While it may not provide anticipated or actual build dates, it shows the customer status. Not a bad way of doing business and something HDS may want to consider.

And Benchiew... I would post a pic, but it's your basic rotary with a black bezel.


----------



## franzdom

I am surprised by 2 turns of events tonight, that Oveready had a few in stock, and that the HDSSYSTEMS website is down. Coincidence?


----------



## cubebike

franzdom said:


> I am surprised by 2 turns of events tonight, that Oveready had a few in stock, and that the HDSSYSTEMS website is down. Coincidence?


Could not find any over the oveready site


----------



## Bullzeyebill

franzdom said:


> Coincidence?



Let's not digress here, and make something of nothing. 

Bill


----------



## franzdom

Then suffice to say I am looking forward to my 2 new HDS lights!


----------



## Silgt

cubebike said:


> Could not find any over the oveready site



That's because they are all sold out within 30mins 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattp

Even quicker that that, it was within 20 mins I got on there and nothing left.


----------



## KDM

Just my luck I was in time to purchase one or even two. But I had wiped my linked account out today buying about $4500 worth of materials.


----------



## BenChiew

Did it even appear on Oveready? The moment I received the newsletter, I checked Oveready 's website but nothing there.


----------



## mattp

Benchiew said:


> Did it even appear on Oveready? The moment I received the newsletter, I checked Oveready 's website but nothing there.



Initially the product pages were there, but none in stock, then the product not found page that's showing now appeared a little later...


----------



## Silgt

Benchiew said:


> Did it even appear on Oveready? The moment I received the newsletter, I checked Oveready 's website but nothing there.



Yup both clicky and twisty version were sold out very quickly probably because the units were limited and some buyers were buying multiples, and I don't blame them seeing how difficult it is to get hold of one nowadays. 

Come to think of it it's a blessing in disguise  ...a Tri-V2, two Lux-RC FL33, a Damascus Tri-EDC, a 35mm Leica Summicron and another Nikon 14-24/2.8 coming next week...all these in the past 30 days alone...I seriously shouldn't be buying anything for the next 6 months!!! 


Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lockdoc

Would love order a HDS but just can't get over the wait. I can't imagine how successful the company would be if they could just supply lights to the people who want to buy. I'll continue to watch and if production ever catches up to demand i'll buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cataract

Silgt said:


> Yup both clicky and twisty version were sold out very quickly probably because the units were limited and some buyers were buying multiples, and I don't blame them seeing how difficult it is to get hold of one nowadays.
> 
> Come to think of it it's a blessing in disguise  ...a Tri-V2, two Lux-RC FL33, a Damascus Tri-EDC, a 35mm Leica Summicron and another Nikon 14-24/2.8 coming next week...all these in the past 30 days alone...I seriously shouldn't be buying anything for the next 6 months!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2



Geez, sounds like HDS is just a cheapo for you... you should leave those for those who can't afford real luxury items 

I've been waiting exactly 16 months and 12 days to _place_ my order because I didn't want to wait... seems like I'm waiting, but more patiently than if I had sent money. Can't wait for them to catch up enough so I can wait for real. I should blame myself for asking the guys to bring their HDSes at the GT, though... you can't miss what you never had (or handled). I'm sorta hoping there will be an emitter upgrade along the way before I get around to ordering.


----------



## Kamerat

I'm out. Cancelled my rotary order. My one clicky will continue to be the only HDS I own!


----------



## BenChiew

Kamerat. May I ask when did you place your order?


----------



## Silgt

Any idea why the production is so behind schedule? Was is because of personal problem, contract supply to a third party or just plain manufacturing problem?

I know HDS has been around for awhile but seeing production is so lack behind, it could mean the manufacturer is losing focus, and to be that is a red flag if I have my order paid for a long period of time. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

We only know what Henry has told us, that he has had considerable difficulty finding a shop that can reliably produce parts that meet his standards. Anything we conclude beyond that is speculation.


----------



## Cataract

Don't worry about your money; all those who have asked for their money back got it. I am confident in HDS, even though I yet have to order my first one - just too many positives aside this long-term back order problem.


----------



## Kamerat

Cataract said:


> Don't worry about your money; all those who have asked for their money back got it. I am confident in HDS, even though I yet have to order my first one - just too many positives aside this long-term back order problem.



I cancelled and got my refund within 24 hours. I trust HDS/Henry fully.


----------



## tobrien

Kamerat said:


> I cancelled and got my refund within 24 hours. I trust HDS/Henry fully.



how long ago did you order it originally?


----------



## Kamerat

tobrien said:


> how long ago did you order it originally?



I ordered it this year as I thought people would start receiving lights. I'm not willing to wait a year though, but understand the ones who do. My favorite go-to light is my HDS hicri clicky, bought via GG.


----------



## tobrien

Kamerat said:


> I ordered it this year as I thought people would start receiving lights. I'm not willing to wait a year though, but understand the ones who do. My favorite go-to light is my HDS hicri clicky, bought via GG.



oh okay, gotcha. GG ftw though


----------



## dillyspam

I asked Henry a week ago if there was a chance that I would get my light ordered in November, be shipped in 1...3....6months. 
When he did not commit to a date, even 6 months out, I pulled my order.

Received my refund in less than 24 hours. To get a light these days with 2 year old technology is a little silly. someday when production happens, rotaries have clips, and emitters get current....I will place my order from a distributor that carries them in stock. not "6-8 weeks", gawd that sounds so silly when you say it!


----------



## Snareman

dillyspam said:


> Received my refund in less than 24 hours. To get a light these days with 2 year old technology is a little silly. someday when production happens, *rotaries have clips, *and emitters get current....I will place my order from a distributor that carries them in stock. not "6-8 weeks", gawd that sounds so silly when you say it!



In January 2012 he told me the rotary clips would be out in "a few months." :thinking:


----------



## franzdom

Received one ea clicky & rotary from Oveready today, I really want a rotary High CRI and the threads are the same and they can physically swap but they are not operational. I think it's a different LE. 

So, I have 2 high lumen rotaries and a high CRI (91.5 4375K) clicky. I really like these lights! 
Henry quoted me 10 weeks on a custom high CRI rotaru and I am seriously considering placing an order now.


----------



## BenChiew

Franz. Please think of me if you ever need to dispose the HCRI clicky. 
That is the Nichia 219 variant right.


----------



## franzdom

Yes it's 219. The upside of all of this is that my new Rotary is slightly warmer than my old one, XP-G2 vs. XP-G, and the hot spot isn't as concentrated so it should be a lot more tolerable for me.


----------



## BenChiew

Maybe 6000k v 6500k. 
At least with your rotary, it means Henry has even out some issues.


----------



## franzdom




----------



## franzdom

BenChiew said:


> Maybe 6000k v 6500k.
> At least with your rotary, it means Henry has even out some issues.



True, it is a very good sign that production is finally ramping up. The older one looks nicer though, but not enough to make concerns. I mean it's definitely different knurling for instance, which means someone else is finally getting up to speed making components.


----------



## nargalzius

For me, the trouble really isn't the wait; its the "false advertising."

It's really good that the lights themselves are near perfect that finally owning one seems to compensate for the wait. In that regard, as well as the fact that I've nothing better tondo with the money I've already paid, I will wait it out.

But like I said, I wish he was just upfront about the delay from the get go. Why advertise a turnaround time in your site that you haven't been able to fulfill in 100% of your orders. It's not so hard to just post in the site that people might have to wait a year - and have them decide if they're willing to invest in that sort of thing.

I'm the type of guy that if you're upfront about a long wait time, I'll never bug you until that time comes - even if we both know the time you gave is already unreasonable to begin with. Case I point, I've already contacted him twice - and will contact him again when the "new date" he has given comes around the corner.

I know the delays ultimately aren't his fault, but his "fault" is the fact he's giving delivery dates he clearly cannot fulfill, there's a year backlog of all orders to this date (and possibly further out) so I cannot fathom why he would be publicly advertising a turnaround time that's less than that - when clearly he won't be able to make that sort of a turnaround for AT LEAST a year (or more - until he completes the backlog)

In the meantime, lots of newer orders are coming in which ADD to that backlog - and more people who aren't privy to the manufacturing delays are getting turned off.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

dillyspam said:


> To get a light these days with 2 year old technology is a little silly.


No, not really. Current flashlight technology is not dramatically more advanced than what was available two-years ago. Improvements have been incremental, not leaps and bounds.


----------



## nbp

Especially since in the past two years, no other company has come out with a truly comparable alternative. It's still the only light that does exactly what it does.


----------



## KDM

UI wise it's still cutting edge technology. There are so many preferences for emitters, they can always be changed to whatever one prefers. Yes it would be nice just to order what you wanted directly. But if I want something not offered I just have it done custom.


----------



## redryder

franzdom said:


> Yes it's 219. The upside of all of this is that my new Rotary is slightly warmer than my old one, XP-G2 vs. XP-G, and the hot spot isn't as concentrated so it should be a lot more tolerable for me.



How is the beam pattern of the 219 Vs. the new rotary? I have a stock hcri and it sort of has a medium size hot spot. I heard that the 200lm rotary has a more even beam. Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Last few posts would be better placed in the ongoing HDS forum, here. Continue these types of discussions there. 

Bill


----------



## Mumbojumboo

Well over a year and not much patience left.. tired of the run around


----------



## atxlight

Ordered my Rotary in Oct 2012. Still have not seen/heard anything. I emailed Henry yesterday and he said they have two shops working on the remaining parts, which they should receive in about 1 month (if there were no other delays). 

Will keep waiting I suppose. :sigh:


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012. 14 months. Beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Fubs

Ordered a 200 rotary w/silver bezel on 12/28/12, requested refund on 7/27/13 and received refund on 7/29/13. I couldn't wait any longer and was in need of the money for something else. Hopefully, in the future, Henry will have fixed the issue he currently has and maybe update the technology used in the lights. I will definitely be looking to buy a rotary once the issues have been sorted out. But in the mean time, I've other uses for the money that is more important. I'm quite surprised I had waited this long, and I'm extremely impressed that those of you who have waited longer are still waiting.


----------



## BenChiew

One thing for sure is, there is no doubt refunds are effected promptly when requested. And that is a good thing.


----------



## riccardo

It's a long time I'm considering to buy another HDS but with this waiting list it's impossible.
I can wait no more than 2 months before it ships.

Moreover I'd like to see some update and also a 2xAA battery tube available. Great light, great UI, reasonable price for the quality but..... needs an update (a small current boost and an xp-g2 would be nice) and shorter waiting list.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Fubs said:


> Ordered a 200 rotary w/silver bezel on 12/28/12, requested refund on 7/27/13 and received refund on 7/29/13. I couldn't wait any longer and was in need of the money for something else.


I find statements like this rather curious. So what would you have done if the light had already been shipped and you couldn't get that money refunded?


----------



## Fubs

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I find statements like this rather curious. So what would you have done if the light had already been shipped and you couldn't get that money refunded?



Personally, I got tired of the wait and this fall will be my first semester going to university (I've been attending community/junior college since). The price difference from my previous school and university is huge and since I got tired of waiting for the light, I decided to spend the $214 on a $230 parking permit (parking permits only cost $30 at my previous school). To me, the money was just sitting there and I wasn't really benefiting from it so I decided to make use of it and keep an eye out for when Henry catches up with the backlog and then I'll gather what spare money I have at the time and place an order. I placed that order when I was still in junior/community college and I had extra money. Now that I'm starting university and it's way more expensive than I anticipated, I'm kind of pulling all the extra cash I can find. However, If it had already shipped, I would have just taken the light because it was just extra cash I spent anyway.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Anyone receive a light lately? It seems to have been quite a long time since someone actually posted they got their light from HDS.


----------



## BenChiew

P_A_S_1 said:


> Anyone receive a light lately? It seems to have been quite a long time since someone actually posted they got their light from HDS.



+1. C'mon guys.


----------



## DrafterDan

I placed my order on August 4th, 2013. Didn't know about the backlog. I ordered a Clicky high-CRI 120 lumens. Got a reply back from HDS stating 8-10 weeks. 
Rather new to high-performance lights outside surefire, so I hope my wait isn't too long, especially since Tucson is only 2 hours from my home in Phoenix. I know I'm in the queue, and realize these are small shop operations, prompt shipment isn't really expected.

Is the issue with the rotary versions, or the high CRI emitters?

***Edit - my HDS just showed up today (10/25). So my wait was 10 weeks. Initial reaction is that this is a very nicely made product.


----------



## Grizzman

I believe that High CRI emitters are more available than the 200 lumen cool ones.

Grizz


----------



## Grizzman

The lack of individuals posting the receipt of their lights is disappointing.

Tomorrow will be the 1 year anniversary of my wait for a 200 Clicky.

Grizz


----------



## shudaizi

I cancelled my order a few weeks back. No reason to let my money sit in Henry's bank account indefinitely. As others have experienced, Henry refunded my money promptly (within just a few hours of my email request, actually) -- the money went toward a McGizmo Haiku instead. When (or if) Henry ever resolves his supply issue and HDS lights are readily available again, I'll buy one, but not until. 



Grizzman said:


> The lack of individuals posting the receipt of their lights is disappointing.
> 
> Tomorrow will be the 1 year anniversary of my wait for a 200 Clicky.
> 
> Grizz


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

Grizzman said:


> Tomorrow will be the 1 year anniversary of my wait for a 200 Clicky.
> 
> Grizz



Short-timer! 



Grizzman said:


> _The lack of individuals posting the receipt of their lights is disappointing.
> 
> _Grizz



In all seriousness, it certainly is disappointing. I am also extremely disappointed that there has been no communication directly from HDS to address the situation, either individually to those with long-pending orders or collectively via this forum, for example.


----------



## P_A_S_1

I was told in recent communications with HDS that my order will be shipped within three weeks. I've been waiting since last September. Guess I'll see come the end of the month.


----------



## ScottyJ

I called Henry a week ago and told him I wanted to cancel. He told me that they had all the parts and I would have my light in 3 weeks tops. I asked him if that was a real 3 weeks or a Henry three weeks. He said the parts are in and are being assembled. I did not cancel when he told me that. Ill see if I'm a fool for believing him, hopefully not. 

High CRI rotary ordered November 2012


----------



## Imon

Wow ... I can't believe this still hasn't been sorted out. Quite disappointing to hear since I still believe HDS lights are the best EDC lights out there.

My most recent order for a HDS light was in Jan. 2012 and I got it 13 months later. 
Seems like people who order a light should expect to wait around a year.

I remember Henry made a post about having multiple machining shops contracted to make parts for lights... wonder what happened to all those shops.


----------



## AZPops

ScottyJ said:


> I called Henry a week ago and told him I wanted to cancel. He told me that they had all the parts and I would have my light in 3 weeks tops. I asked him if that was a real 3 weeks or a Henry three weeks. He said the parts are in and are being assembled. I did not cancel when he told me that. *Ill see if I'm a fool for believing him, hopefully not.*
> 
> High CRI rotary ordered November 2012




It's unfortunate when the manufacture of any product makes a customer feel, or think in this manner.


----------



## Snareman

Imon said:


> Wow ... I can't believe this still hasn't been sorted out. Quite disappointing to hear since I still believe HDS lights are the best EDC lights out there.
> 
> My most recent order for a HDS light was in Jan. 2012 and I got it 13 months later.
> Seems like people who order a light should expect to wait around a year.
> 
> I remember Henry made a post about having multiple machining shops contracted to make parts for lights... wonder what happened to all those shops.



Well, apparently maybe he has some parts in stock now, but it unfortunately it seems that every time he makes one of those posts the shops fall through in some form and he's back to where he started. Hopefully he's got things ironed out.


----------



## LGT

Snareman said:


> Well, apparently maybe he has some parts in stock now, but it unfortunately it seems that every time he makes one of those posts the shops fall through in some form and he's back to where he started. Hopefully he's got things ironed out.


I do not understand why Henry will not stop taking new orders until a reliable machineshop is found. The backlog seems extensive. I really enjoy my HDS lights, and would refer them for a bullet proof single cell rcr123 battery (or cr123) light, have had excellent CS from Henry, including a phone call from him about question about his lights. It's just a shame that his production problems haven't yet been ironed out.


----------



## thedoc007

It seems fairly obvious to me why he is still taking orders...he wants your money! Why you guys tolerate customer service like that, I just don't understand. If he isn't getting ANY orders out, yet people keep sending money his way, he has no strong incentive to stop LYING to you. And yes, he is lying! It is one thing to come across an unexpected delay, that can happen and if explained should be forgiveable. But this has happened again and again and again, and even if all the problems were suddenly worked out, it seems unlikely that he could clear a year (or more) of orders in a few weeks. He knows he can't deliver, and yet continues to quote dates he knows he won't make. No other word for it - he is lying to you, and you guys are letting him get away with it.


----------



## RCS1300

ScottyJ said:


> I called Henry a week ago and told him I wanted to cancel. He told me that they had all the parts and I would have my light in 3 weeks tops. I asked him if that was a real 3 weeks or a Henry three weeks. He said the parts are in and are being assembled. I did not cancel when he told me that. Ill see if I'm a fool for believing him, hopefully not.
> 
> High CRI rotary ordered November 2012



This is good news as it confirms what I was told by Henry and Henry's previous emails on this thread.

I ordered my new light in late June 2013 and Henry sent me a order confirmation note that said the light would be shipped in 10 weeks. That would be the second week of September 2013 which aligns with what you were told.

Looking forward to my new light as the days grow shorter!

(BTW, the reason why I made this order is that this high quality with a high technology switch light is made in America by a craftsman. I support that. I also order quality American made goods from Milt Sparks. That company takes 6 months to turn a hand made product)


----------



## gteague

you have to understand that for the last two years at least any delivery date quoted is utterly meaningless as henry has been tossed around at the mercy of his parts suppliers, according to him that is, and i have no reason to disbelieve this. i ordered my light back in november of 2012 and i emailed henry every two months or so and each time was told the parts would be arriving rsn (that's 'real soon now' for those few of you who might remember jerry pournelle's byte magazine column about pending software delivery) and i'd have my light the next month or so. i was told on 29 may 2013 the parts were coming in june and i'd have the light by the end of june but here it is august and those who ordered 2-3 months before me are just now getting their orders.

folks have to realize they're ordering a custom light, not a factory product and an individual selling low volume trying to source parts and secure machine time is most likely at the bottom of the priority list when it comes to getting goods and services. and, other than wildly inaccurate 'estimates' on time of delivery, henry has proven himself honest and trustworthy over and over when it comes to quality and if it takes this long to get a quality custom light, then it takes this long. folks can always get a fenix next-day from amazon if they're the impatient type.

hey henry: when is a single-cell 18650 clicky version coming? i know you can beat the zebralight sc600 mk2. i want on the waiting list now! [g]

/guy


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

RCS1300 said:


> ... I also order quality American made goods from Milt Sparks. That company takes 6 months to turn a hand made product)



I am familiar with Milt Sparks and agree with your assessment that they make a quality product. The difference between HDS and Milt Sparks with regard to how turnaround time is handled is light years apart.

Milt Sparks maintains an _accurate _estimate of delivery times which is updated frequently as needed to reflect unforeseen changes. They have a page on their website devoted solely to addressing that issue. They will also suspend incoming orders when the turnaround time becomes too great and open their order system only when they are reasonably caught up. In other words, they are a well-run business which produces quality products and which endeavors to keep their customers as informed as humanly possible about the status of their current and/or potential orders.

HDS produces a quality product. However, HDS could benefit greatly from studying and emulating the Milt Sparks business ethics model.


----------



## Snareman

gteague said:


> you have to understand that for the last two years at least any delivery date quoted is utterly meaningless as henry has been tossed around at the mercy of his parts suppliers, according to him that is, and i have no reason to disbelieve this. i ordered my light back in november of 2012 and i emailed henry every two months or so and each time was told the parts would be arriving rsn (that's 'real soon now' for those few of you who might remember jerry pournelle's byte magazine column about pending software delivery) and i'd have my light the next month or so. i was told on 29 may 2013 the parts were coming in june and i'd have the light by the end of june but here it is august and those who ordered 2-3 months before me are just now getting their orders.
> 
> folks have to realize they're ordering a custom light, not a factory product and an individual selling low volume trying to source parts and secure machine time is most likely at the bottom of the priority list when it comes to getting goods and services. and, other than wildly inaccurate 'estimates' on time of delivery, henry has proven himself honest and trustworthy over and over when it comes to quality and if it takes this long to get a quality custom light, then it takes this long. folks can always get a fenix next-day from amazon if they're the impatient type.
> 
> hey henry: when is a single-cell 18650 clicky version coming? i know you can beat the zebralight sc600 mk2. i want on the waiting list now! [g]
> 
> /guy



That's fine if its going to take a long time. I can understand parts issues. But don't keep telling every new order that it will be there in 6-8 weeks or whatever people are told when it may likely be a year or more.


----------



## HDS_Systems

All,

I certainly understand the level of frustration. It has been very frustrating for us. We now have 4 different shops working on parts and we now have the parts to resume assembling lights. We do have quite a backlog to get through but it should not take us too long. I fully expect to be caught up with the backlog within 6 weeks and be back to shipping from stock shortly thereafter.

With 4 shops producing parts, we should be swimming in parts soon. The days of not being able to ship custom lights within two weeks should become just a distant bad memory. I am confident we have solved that problem going forward.

As always, we are shipping to our troops first and the remaining orders are shipped in chronological order.

I appreciate the patience our customers have shown through these trying times.

For those looking for the higher capacity battery compartments, we have sent the 17670 and 2xAA battery compartments out for production. The shop had to solve a couple of production issues with those longer battery compartments but it appears they have solved the problems. We are now expecting first article samples by the end of the month.

Henry.


----------



## donn_

> As always, we are shipping to our troops first..



Good man!


----------



## KDM

Thanks for the update Henry.


----------



## gteague

HDS_Systems said:


> <del>
> 
> For those looking for the higher capacity battery compartments, we have sent the 17670 and 2xAA battery compartments out for production. The shop had to solve a couple of production issues with those longer battery compartments but it appears they have solved the problems. We are now expecting first article samples by the end of the month.
> 
> Henry.



hi henry. tks for weighing in with the update.

the reason i didn't order the 17670 compartment and the reason i ref'd the zebralight sc600 is size. your site says the 17670 compartment adds 1.3" to the size of the regular cr123 light. but the sc600 is less than 1/2" longer than my hds flashlight. granted, the sc600 has a side switch instead of an end switch, but i like a side switch better anyway.

i'd love to have a light the exact size of the sc600 with the capacity of the 18650 battery (i read the battery descriptions on your page and it seems like the capacity of the 18650 and the 17670 are similar with the difference being diameter and the length with the 17670 being 1mm less diameter and 20mm longer which is why i asked about the 18650). a light any longer than the sc600 such as the ec25 (which also uses the 18650 battery and a side switch) is just too long to carry on the belt without snagging on things and popping out when you sit down. to me, the sc600 is about the perfect compromise between size and capacity but it badly needs the hds hardware quality and software (user interface).

/guy


----------



## Cataract

Thanks for the update, Henry. I have been waiting to place my order until you are caught up, but been patiently waiting.


----------



## plaguem

Good update. Thanks Henry! Fingers crossed for 2xAA tube availability soon.


----------



## Snareman

What about pocket clips for the rotaries??


----------



## boats

Henry keep us posted, get production going I will place my order for a rotary. You lights are the best !


----------



## tobrien

HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> I certainly understand the level of frustration. It has been very frustrating for us. We now have 4 different shops working on parts and we now have the parts to resume assembling lights. We do have quite a backlog to get through but it should not take us too long. I fully expect to be caught up with the backlog within 6 weeks and be back to shipping from stock shortly thereafter.
> 
> With 4 shops producing parts, we should be swimming in parts soon. The days of not being able to ship custom lights within two weeks should become just a distant bad memory. I am confident we have solved that problem going forward.
> 
> As always, we are shipping to our troops first and the remaining orders are shipped in chronological order.
> 
> I appreciate the patience our customers have shown through these trying times.
> 
> For those looking for the higher capacity battery compartments, we have sent the 17670 and 2xAA battery compartments out for production. The shop had to solve a couple of production issues with those longer battery compartments but it appears they have solved the problems. We are now expecting first article samples by the end of the month.
> 
> Henry.



awwwwwwwwwwwww yeah! good stuff man!

p.s. thank you for shipping to armed forces first!

edit: maybe 18650 tubes some day? 17670 capacity isn't that much different from a single primary right? 18650s have developed a lot better so far as capacities IMO


----------



## P_A_S_1

> maybe 18650 tubes some day? 17670 capacity isn't that much different from a single primary right? 18650s have developed a lot better so far as capacities IMO



+1

With the popularity of 18650s this would be a welcomed addition on the HDS accessory page (along with a rotary clip).


----------



## Vesper

Cataract said:


> Thanks for the update, Henry. I have been waiting to place my order until you are caught up, but been *patiently* waiting.



Me too. Thank you Henry!


----------



## Jonnor

As a lurker on this forum for a while and a resent HDS first timer I just think this is great news. I must admit that I have been thinking at the back of my head that unfortunately HDS would never get their problems solved, and I have felt sorry for Henry.

When I saw his post today I became very happy - quite strange to feel this way for someone I never have met 

I guess it comes as a result of how much i really appreciate my three used HDS lights, and now I see an oppurtunity to receive a BRAND NEW for my self - custom made with a 17670 (or even better 18650)!

Today is turning out to be a great day and my order will be placed as soon as the backorders have been cleared out.

Thanks a lot Henry!


----------



## yoyoman

Please post when the backlog is cleared and I'll place an order.


----------



## whill44

yoyoman said:


> Please post when the backlog is cleared and I'll place an order.



Me to.


----------



## Craig K

I was very lucky how I got my HDS, about 2 years ago there was a guy on Ebay selling 3 brand new mint condition HDS 170t I bought one of them for 180 dollars and it shipped to me in just 1 week and to this day I have never seen another brand new HDS light for sale on Ebay, I still can't believe I got mine on Ebay.


----------



## Tracker II

I've been following this thread for quite some time now and I can't help but notice a recurring theme:

1. Members complain and complain about unfilled orders and broken promises (delivery will be in 8-10 weeks).
2. After some time, Henry posts here re-affirming his belief that all will be well in the near future.
3. Members gain renewed hope and heap praise on Henry and sympathize with him (we are currently in this phase).
4. Time passes with nothing changed really, and we go back to Step 1 to start the process all over again.

Now I don't know Henry from Smenry, and I have no reason to believe that he's not a really nice, well-intentioned guy - but "the proof in is the puddin'" as they say and I will refrain from ordering one I'll order one until I see them back in stock at an online retailer such as GoingGear. At that time, I will order from that online retailer and that retailer only.

I hope that day comes because I really would like to try one of his lights.


----------



## redryder

HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> I certainly understand the level of frustration. It has been very frustrating for us. We now have 4 different shops working on parts and we now have the parts to resume assembling lights. We do have quite a backlog to get through but it should not take us too long. I fully expect to be caught up with the backlog within 6 weeks and be back to shipping from stock shortly thereafter.
> 
> With 4 shops producing parts, we should be swimming in parts soon. The days of not being able to ship custom lights within two weeks should become just a distant bad memory. I am confident we have solved that problem going forward.
> 
> As always, we are shipping to our troops first and the remaining orders are shipped in chronological order.
> 
> I appreciate the patience our customers have shown through these trying times.
> 
> For those looking for the higher capacity battery compartments, we have sent the 17670 and 2xAA battery compartments out for production. The shop had to solve a couple of production issues with those longer battery compartments but it appears they have solved the problems. We are now expecting first article samples by the end of the month.
> 
> Henry.




When is the Ti Rotary coming out?


----------



## petr9999

i would pay 500 for a Ti rotary 18650 with 1000lm runing an xml-2 u3


----------



## archimedes

petr9999 said:


> i would pay 500 for a Ti rotary 18650 with 1000lm runing an xml-2 u3



Well, probably not _too_ likely, since the 170 lumen 2009 Ti Clicky was $650 ... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...we-have-here&p=3032713&viewfull=1#post3032713


----------



## davyro

Craig K said:


> I was very lucky how I got my HDS, about 2 years ago there was a guy on Ebay selling 3 brand new mint condition HDS 170t I bought one of them for 180 dollars and it shipped to me in just 1 week and to this day I have never seen another brand new HDS light for sale on Ebay, I still can't believe I got mine on Ebay.



I got an 170T on ebay (UK) about 2 years ago as well & i've not seen another on ebay since,mine was mint & i got it for a decent price so i've been very lucky.I'd love to get my hands on the bigger body when they finally come out but i'm thinking there'll be a mad scramble for them & i'll end up having to wait for at least another 2 years.


----------



## DrafterDan

one on ebay now. 6 hours left as of 14:00 (GMT -7)


----------



## BenChiew

DrafterDan said:


> one on ebay now. 6 hours left as of 14:00 (GMT -7)



Gone for around $173. Was that a legacy or Acme?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

It was posted as a Ra, and 170 lumens, which sort of qualifies it as a legacy.

Bill


----------



## Vesper

Tracker II said:


> I've been following this thread for quite some time now and I can't help but notice a recurring theme:
> 
> 1. Members complain and complain about unfilled orders and broken promises (delivery will be in 8-10 weeks).
> 2. After some time, Henry posts here re-affirming his belief that all will be well in the near future.
> 3. Members gain renewed hope and heap praise on Henry and sympathize with him (we are currently in this phase).
> 4. Time passes with nothing changed really, and we go back to Step 1 to start the process all over again.
> 
> Now I don't know Henry from Smenry, and I have no reason to believe that he's not a really nice, well-intentioned guy - but "the proof in is the puddin'" as they say and I will refrain from ordering one I'll order one until I see them back in stock at an online retailer such as GoingGear. At that time, I will order from that online retailer and that retailer only.
> 
> I hope that day comes because I really would like to try one of his lights.



He's been selling lights much longer than the current problems he's working through. People's reactions aside, his reputation and lights are worth the patience and wait, and most know it. Good on him for keeping people in the loop. 

HDS "Action Light" from like 13 years ago...


----------



## KDM

Thanks for posting the HDS action light, that's the first one I've seen. They've came a long way since then. That's kind of like looking at old photos of yourself and thinking, did I really look like that?


----------



## dajab77

Just wondering, since Henry mentioned it here, are the troops getting the same light he sells to general public? Also, wondering what branch of the military are using his lights. Glad to hear they will soon be getting them. They deserve first dibs. Can't wait for the rest of us as well. Good news indeed.


----------



## Nekolf

HDS_Systems said:


> As always, we are shipping to our troops first and the remaining orders are shipped in chronological order.


Good news!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

dajab77 said:


> Just wondering, since Henry mentioned it here, are the troops getting the same light he sells to general public? Also, wondering what branch of the military are using his lights.


As far as I know, they're stock lights, just with different branding as required by the military. No idea which branch in particular, but for some reason I'm thinking the Army.


----------



## BenChiew

the.Mtn.Man said:


> As far as I know, they're stock lights, just with different branding as required by the military. No idea which branch in particular, but for some reason I'm thinking the Army.



Does this mean that HDS did have a contract with the US Army?

All along I thought it was army personnel privately buying for themselves. And HDS rightly gave them priority.


----------



## Grizzman

Considering the order size an armed force would likely generate, I consider it unlikely that an official contract is in place. 
I agree with Ben that it's probably just individuals purchasing lights with their personal money.

Grizz


----------



## P_A_S_1

I thought someone posted a while back on the HDS thread that is was something to due with the Marine Corp and there was even some sort of related link, if I find it I'll link it. Worked with many guys who did multiple deployments and I was told they were always getting new equipment from many different manufacturers. They would just take stuff into the field along with their standard equipment. I was told they would try it return it and usually not see it again, I took it as companies trying to get contracts as opposed to actual field testing but I really don't know. 


Now that HDS has all there parts needed as opposed to expecting parts to be delivered I'm thinking we should start seeing some posts here relatively soon by members receiving their light. I think there was a few of us that were informed of lights to be shipped within the next 3-4 weeks and were almost at that point.


----------



## BenChiew

While I am glad to hear that HDS is out of the woods in so far as their supply of parts is concerned, if HDS has got a military contract to deliver, I guess we are not going to see anything anytime soon. It will take awhile more to clear the back log.


----------



## doctordun

Man, every time I've about given up and start to look else where for my next light, another carrot is dangled.
Now I am on the edge of my seat, waiting again.
I really want a rotary baddddddd.


----------



## P_A_S_1

The contracts he must fill is an unknown variable, could be a hundred could be few thousand, who knows. We can only go by what he tells us. I was told I'd have a light delivered within three weeks which differs from past communication in which predictions were made based on possible part deliveries. I remain optimistic. On a side note, I've worked with a lot of military personal for quite a while, and none of them I knew or had contact with was familiar with HDS. It was all SF and Olight. Anyone in the services that can chime in on that? Curious if maybe this is no longer the case.


----------



## rjking

yoyoman said:


> Please post when the backlog is cleared and I'll place an order.



Count me in for a rotary.


----------



## BenChiew

Bullzeyebill said:


> It was posted as a Ra, and 170 lumens, which sort of qualifies it as a legacy.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill.


----------



## DucS2R

Anyone ever seen an NSN number on an HDS light? I think we are talking individual purchase just like a lot of knife makers do, giving priority, as they should to our GI's. 

I am looking forward to the first I got one post!

T


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012. 15 months.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Taschenlampe Dude said:


> HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012. 15 months.



Did you receive it or are you still waiting?


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

Still waiting. Absurd.


----------



## DrewDT

Custom Clicky, 200 lumen, sapphire lens, silver bezel, raised btn, LE , kydex holster. Ordered 6/25/2012, just received.


----------



## tjswarbrick

DucS2R said:


> Anyone ever seen an NSN number on an HDS light?



HDS EDC-120. Flashlight. NSN 6230-01-556-0389.


----------



## petr9999

DrewDT said:


> Custom Clicky, 200 lumen, sapphire lens, silver bezel, raised btn, LE , kydex holster. Ordered 6/25/2012, just received.



wierd that you recieved before *Taschenlampe Dude* , are you in the army?


----------



## DrewDT

No, did he order the same specs?


----------



## Grizzman

I believe the holdup for some of us is the 200 lumen emitter. My ordered light is a duplicate of Drew's, and went in a couple months later.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

took well over a year but today. the 200 rotary 




mumbo HDS rotary (2) by mumbojumboo, on Flickrmumbo HDS rotary by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## DucS2R

Thanks for the NSN number, so Henry really does sell to the military. And I got my regular 200 rotary today! Looks great, haven't had time to play with it. Ordered June 18, 2012.

T


----------



## P_A_S_1

Nice, congratulations to you guys that got your lights, hope it was worth the wait. Question, if you look through the lens at the LED it's sitting on a small visible square board, is it green or silver in color?


----------



## Mumbojumboo

P_A_S_1 said:


> Nice, congratulations to you guys that got your lights, hope it was worth the wait. Question, if you look through the lens at the LED it's sitting on a small visible square board, is it green or silver in color?


 Green. what does that mean?


----------



## P_A_S_1

A green board is a XPG while a silver board is a XPG2. A few posts back someone posted the new lights were being shipped with XPG2 emitters so that's why I ask.


----------



## DrewDT

Mine is green


----------



## Mumbojumboo

I think mine is grey actually. Just the tiny tiny square under the emitter, right?


----------



## BenChiew

Mumbojumboo said:


> I think mine is grey actually. Just the tiny tiny square under the emitter, right?



That is xpg2 then.


----------



## DucS2R

Green on the rotary EDC 200 I received today. Noticed in the manual that they list two lumen scales, one that goes up to 200 and one that goes up to 238. I was going to suggest that it was maybe for the XPG2 but the date on the manual is 2011.

T


----------



## P_A_S_1

Yes, silver/grey would be an XPG2. Mine (different light) appears to be a shiney silver color but I guess it could be called grey as well. So yours is green or silver?


Could you post a picture of the emitter?


----------



## DucS2R

If you remove the bezel on mine it is actually labeled XPG.

T


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

DucS2R said:


> Green on the rotary EDC 200 I received today. Noticed in the manual that they list two lumen scales, one that goes up to 200 and one that goes up to 238. I was going to suggest that it was maybe for the XPG2 but the date on the manual is 2011.


That's just Henry future-proofing the manual.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

DucS2R said:


> If you remove the bezel on mine it is actually labeled XPG.
> 
> T


yeah mine is XPG I got a little excited and couldn't distinguish between colors, doh?


----------



## Mumbojumboo

My box had a # 16 on it in two places. I wonder how high the numbers go?


----------



## Jonnor

Mumbojumboo said:


> My box had a # 16 on it in two places. I wonder how high the numbers go?



What box?

I have never received a new HDS (yet) but I thought they only came with the plastic bags?


----------



## DucS2R

Yeah, same here, no box ever. And my ser is 282** so it must apply to all EDC's not just rotaries unless Henry has been making a lot of them and not telling us ;-)

T


----------



## DucS2R

And sorry to obsess here, though it goes with the territory, I have a cerakote 200 with an XPG 1135 I bought quite awhile ago and the new rotary, same id, is noticeably warmer than the earlier one. Just luck of the batch I guess, but I like the new one better.

T


----------



## ScottyJ

Called Henry today. He said my high cri rotary will be here tomorrow. Ordered November 2012.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Looks like orders are finally starting to roll out. That's encouraging. Maybe we really will see the 2xAA battery tubes in the next couple of months.


----------



## Slumber

Jonnor said:


> What box?
> 
> I have never received a new HDS (yet) but I thought they only came with the plastic bags?



Pic in post 941 shows his USPS shipping box with 16 written on it. I believe that's what he's talking about.


----------



## Jonnor

Slumber Pass said:


> Pic in post 941 shows his USPS shipping box with 16 written on it. I believe that's what he's talking about.



Ok, thanks.

For a moment there I thought Henry had started delivering the lights in boxes, and with markings telling something about his production volume. 

Looks like there are being some light shipped these days but I think we just have to wait a bit longer before we really can say his problems are solved.


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012.

Received 28 Aug 2013. 15 months and two days later.


----------



## Grizzman

Taschenlampe Dude said:


> HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012.
> 
> Received 28 Aug 2013. 15 months and two days later.



Congratulations!! 

How's the tint?

Grizz


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

Thanks, Grizzman. I won't be able to begin playing with it until Friday but when I turned it on upon opening it, the tint looked quite good on the white ceiling although it was daylight and the room was pretty bright.

Hope you receive yours soon!


----------



## BenChiew

Taschenlampe Dude said:


> HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 26 May 2012.
> 
> Received 28 Aug 2013. 15 months and two days later.



Xpg2?


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

Just based on a cursory glance as I opened it and looked at it briefly, I recall seeing a hint of green down around the emitter so based on earlier info, I suspect it's an XPG, Ben. I'll take a closer look on Friday when I get to examine it more closely.


----------



## Grizzman

Sweet!!! I just removed a package from my mailbox from HDS Systems. 

Grizz


----------



## P_A_S_1

Congratulations. How's the tint?


----------



## Grizzman

First I will report that it's got an XP-G emitter. The knurling is identical between the body and two tailcaps. In feel, the knurling is a close match to that of my Malkoff MD bodies. The anodizing is a perfect match on all components.

Cool white is definitely the correct tint description. When used alone, it is a nice white with a very slight hint of blue. I'm glad I didn't go with the HCRI version, since anything warmer than 3700-4000K seems too yellow to me.

It is cooler than my Surefire E2D LED and LX2, which are both very pure white. It is warmer than a Malkoff XP-G2 M61 and cool MDC by roughly the same tint difference as with the E2D. All of my other cool lights match the Malkoff M61, so I've got none others to compare it to.

It's a very nice light, and I'm sure I'll be very happy with it. After I've had a change to get it programmed to my liking, I'll report as to whether or not it was fully worth the wait.

Now I've got to wait about 4 hours for the sun to go down. 

I'd like to add that my light tail stands very securely.

Grizz


----------



## P_A_S_1

While tint is subjective I didn't think I'd read someone listing a SF as having a better tint then an HDS. I also find the warmer emitters a little yellow and for that reason I went with the 200 Rotary. Good luck with the light, hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## vx000

HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 19 Oct 2012.

Received today. 315 days later - well under the record!


----------



## BenChiew

I think it is worth mentioning here especially there has been questions asked if it was xpg or xpg2. 

As a ballpark, the xpg2 is claimed to be 20% more efficient than the predecessor xpg. This is more so at the higher drive levels nearing the 1.5amps. 

In the case of HDS and their drive level, the difference will be very small to mention. 

So really I would be surprise if anyone claims to be able to differentiate the beam of a xpg and xpg2. 

Just my 2c. 
Congrats to those that got their HDS. It has been an epic trail.


----------



## Jakarta

vx000 said:


> HDS EDC R1B 200 ordered 19 Oct 2012.
> Received today. 315 days later - well under the record!



Wow, it's already under 1 year waiting list... Good news. OK, maybe I should pull the trigger when the waiting time is nearer 6 month...


----------



## Theron

I just pulled the trigger. I am hoping to get it by Christmas. 

We'll see.


----------



## BenChiew

Go on guys, this is positive signs. Squeeze the trigger.


----------



## petr9999

its quite easy to differentiate the actuall led though, one has lines in it, one has dots 


BenChiew said:


> I think it is worth mentioning here especially there has been questions asked if it was xpg or xpg2.
> 
> As a ballpark, the xpg2 is claimed to be 20% more efficient than the predecessor xpg. This is more so at the higher drive levels nearing the 1.5amps.
> 
> In the case of HDS and their drive level, the difference will be very small to mention.
> 
> So really I would be surprise if anyone claims to be able to differentiate the beam of a xpg and xpg2.
> 
> Just my 2c.
> Congrats to those that got their HDS. It has been an epic trail.


----------



## ScottyJ

From what I can tell, based on when I ordered and received mine, and comments from others on when they ordered and received, it looks like henry has just cleared about a 6 month back log....just me guessing though.


----------



## P_A_S_1

BenChiew said:


> I think it is worth mentioning here especially there has been questions asked if it was xpg or xpg2.
> 
> As a ballpark, the xpg2 is claimed to be 20% more efficient than the predecessor xpg. This is more so at the higher drive levels nearing the 1.5amps.
> 
> In the case of HDS and their drive level, the difference will be very small to mention.
> 
> So really I would be surprise if anyone claims to be able to differentiate the beam of a xpg and xpg2.
> 
> Just my 2c.
> Congrats to those that got their HDS. It has been an epic trail.




The increase in output would be small but the increased efficiency wouldn't be. The same reasons one would go for the 170 over the 120, the 50 lumen difference is slightly noticeable but the doubling of the runtime at the 120 lumen output level is.


----------



## BenChiew

P_A_S_1 said:


> The increase in output would be small but the increased efficiency wouldn't be. The same reasons one would go for the 170 over the 120, the 50 lumen difference is slightly noticeable but the doubling of the runtime at the 120 lumen output level is.


You are bringing in too many variables such as different drive levels and runtime. To be fair you need to compare between a 120 on xpg and a 120 on xpg2. No?


----------



## P_A_S_1

Well in a way I am, HDS apparently rates their emitters based on efficiency, for example an LED that cannot maintain the 200 lumen output for 1 hour gets downgraded to a 170 or 140 lumen output light to match their target specification. With that said a more efficient LED would hit a higher spec, ie 240 lumens, and hence be able to perform better at the lower drive levels then the less efficient LEDs. I'm just saying that the benefit in a slightly more efficient LED is more practical in it's runtime performance as opposed to it's visible output. Now where's my light, three weeks has come and gone .


----------



## JPA261

Hi,

I am new to this forum, but i am also waiting for my FIRST HDS tactical light. I can not wait to try it out and see how awesome everyone says this light is.

Just an fyi......brightguy.com currently placed on their website (as of 08/30/13) HDS 200 lumen Rotary flashlight for $199.99 if anyone is interested


----------



## eala

Just snagged one, I think. Thanks for the tip.

eala


----------



## sinnyc

JPA261 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but i am also waiting for my FIRST HDS tactical light. I can not wait to try it out and see how awesome everyone says this light is.
> 
> Just an fyi......brightguy.com currently placed on their website (as of 08/30/13) HDS 200 lumen Rotary flashlight for $199.99 if anyone is interested





eala said:


> Just snagged one, I think. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> eala



Here's some verification. I placed an order this morning (Rotary with flush button for $199 with free shipping!) and have been in contact with Brightguy due to a typo I made in my address. They recently received the order they placed over a year ago and have HDS Rotaries (flush and raised button) in stock right now. Have at it!

- Tim


----------



## eala

They are out of stock now of black. 

eala


----------



## eala

Duplicate post. 

eala


----------



## sinnyc

sinnyc said:


> Here's some verification. I placed an order this morning (Rotary with flush button for $199 with free shipping!) and have been in contact with Brightguy due to a typo I made in my address. They recently received the order they placed over a year ago and have HDS Rotaries (flush and raised button) in stock right now. Have at it!
> 
> - Tim



Sold out now.


----------



## DrafterDan

Wow, out of stock in a matter of hours. I wonder how many they (brightguys) originally purchased? At any rate, things are looking up. I've seen them pop up on ebay, and sell at a good margin.
I feel for you guys that have been waiting so long. I've only been on the list for about a month now.


----------



## SK1044

EDC custom rotary 200 black bezel saphire ordered 
10/8/12 delivered 9/3/13. Worth the wait!


----------



## Grizzman

It was definitely worth the long wait for me. I finished programming it this evening, and exited programming mode.

The programming flexibility is truly awesome, and I prefer it over my Zebralights.

Grizz


----------



## Random Dan

There's a 200T Clicky for sale in the marketplace right now. I'm amazed it's lasted this long at the price it's at.


----------



## BenChiew

Random Dan said:


> There's a 200T Clicky for sale in the marketplace right now. I'm amazed it's lasted this long at the price it's at.



I think that is gone now.


----------



## dajab77

Just ordered High CRI clicky, from Going Gear. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BenChiew

Someone just reported that a rotary was received, it was ordered on sep 4, 2013. 
This means Henry has caught up to current orders.


----------



## djdawg

Question on the Rotary ...........
If turning a dial adjust the brightness , then does this just have an on an off switch and rotate dial ???
Theres no 3 click , two click stuff to do. ??
I dont know ..............


----------



## archimedes

I think the Rotary has both UI available .... The dial can be programmed into any of the preset slots ?


----------



## Jonnor

djdawg said:


> Question on the Rotary ...........
> If turning a dial adjust the brightness , then does this just have an on an off switch and rotate dial ???
> Theres no 3 click , two click stuff to do. ??
> I dont know ..............



The rotary works just like a clicky, i.e. it has the same A, B, C AND D positions accessed by either double click, triple click or click - press.

The only difference is that one of the modes available is rotary control, so any of the four positions can be programmed to either a set level between 1 and 24, one of the blinking modes OR the rotary mode.

You can look at this discussion regarding programming, it may perhaps describe it better than I: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312591-HDS-Rotary-Custom-Programming-Set-Up


----------



## djdawg

Thank you ..........I,ll have a look.


----------



## Random Dan

BenChiew said:


> Someone just reported that a rotary was received, it was ordered on sep 4, 2013.
> This means Henry has caught up to current orders.


If you're talking about the guy from the registry thread he got his from a dealer who had a few.


----------



## sinnyc

BenChiew said:


> Someone just reported that a rotary was received, it was ordered on sep 4, 2013.
> This means Henry has caught up to current orders.



If you're referring to me and my post here, that is incorrect. As I noted in that post, I saw post #981 in this thread where JPA261 noted that brightguy.com had some Rotaries for sale. Two posts later, I confirmed that with the following info:

"Here's some verification. I placed an order this morning (Rotary with flush button for $199 with free shipping!) and have been in contact with Brightguy due to a typo I made in my address. They recently received the order they placed over a year ago and have HDS Rotaries (flush and raised button) in stock right now. Have at it!"​
So Henry has definitely not caught up, at least not as far as I know.

- Tim


----------



## KDM

I ordered a Hi cri rotary in February 2013, haven't received it yet.


----------



## BenChiew

Ok. My fault. It was from a dealer and not direct from Henry.


----------



## sinnyc

BenChiew said:


> Ok. My fault. It was from a dealer and not direct from Henry.



No worries. I just didn't want folks getting their hopes up due to a misunderstanding.

- Tim


----------



## BenChiew

sinnyc said:


> No worries. I just didn't want folks getting their hopes up due to a misunderstanding.
> 
> - Tim



Yeah. I guess many including myself wanted so much to hear the good news that Henry has caught up.


----------



## AZPops

BenChiew said:


> Yeah. I guess many including myself wanted so much to hear the good news that Henry has caught up.




Yeah it's sorta imo like folks getting so focused on getting out of a situation, they don't believe their compass'!


----------



## BenChiew

AZPops said:


> Yeah it's sorta imo like folks getting so focused on getting out of a situation, they don't believe their compass'!



Lol. 

The product is that good and it is a waste that they are not getting out there in the hands of users.


----------



## AZPops

BenChiew said:


> Lol.
> 
> The product is that good and it is a waste that they are not getting out there in the hands of users.



Yup! It's such a shame that Henry's having so much problems getting his lights made! I EDC either one of my Rotary's in a kydex holster. A few weeks ago, I was asked if that was a light on my belt. Showed it to him, but told him the waiting list is somewhere along the line of a year plus to acquire one. He just gave me a look, ... as in What? ... A year? ... LOL


----------



## eff

Looks like brightguy.com got another batch of HDS (200 lm E1S Executive Flashlight version and 200 lm Tactical version) :
http://www.brightguy.com/find/manufacturer[0]=HDS Systems/sort/popular/desc

120 lm executive High CRI also available (on backorder) at goinggear :
http://goinggear.com/flashlights/fl...utive-flashlight-120-lumen-high-cri-warm.html


----------



## AZPops

eff said:


> Looks like brightguy.com got another batch of HDS (200 lm E1S Executive Flashlight version and 200 lm Tactical version) :
> http://www.brightguy.com/find/manufacturer[0]=HDS Systems/sort/popular/desc
> 
> 120 lm executive High CRI also available (on backorder) at goinggear :
> http://goinggear.com/flashlights/fl...utive-flashlight-120-lumen-high-cri-warm.html




Hey eff, ... :welcome: ... Great first post!


----------



## sinnyc

AZPops said:


> Hey eff, ... :welcome: ... Great first post!


Indeed!


----------



## Random Dan

Just bought an Executive 120 from Batterystation.com  They have the following models in stock
*These are the models we currently have in stock
*EDC-E1S-120
EDC-T1B-120
EDC-L1B-120
EDC-E1S-140
EDC-L1B-140
EDC-T1B-140*
*EDC-E1S-200 In stock in pink only

I also emailed Afternowsupply.com and they said they have an order of 26 lights on their way from Henry.


----------



## JPA261

Just received my first HDS light today and ordered it on 07/15/13 from batterystation.com.

I have to say that I am very impressed with the UI, however I wish the knurling was as rough as the surefire 6p or E2D. Excited to use this light at night.


----------



## KDM

Look what arrived today to join the family. Hi cri rotary custom ordered February 2013.







From left to right: Hi cri clicky, clicky modded with xpg2 4000k, 200 rotary, and Hi cri rotary.


----------



## nbp

Very nice lineup. :rock:


----------



## Starik1

KDM said:


> Look what arrived today to join the family. Hi cri rotary custom ordered February 2013.


 Does this mean the wait time is down to 7 months now? I just ordered the same thing a week ago.


----------



## Lurveleven

KDM, in your picture the flush buttons looks less flush on the rotaries, is this the case, or is it a result of how the picture was taken?


----------



## P_A_S_1

Starik1 said:


> Does this mean the wait time is down to 7 months now? I just ordered the same thing a week ago.



IDK but I'm still waiting on mine from HDS and I just hit the one year mark.


----------



## KDM

The rotary buttons do protrude the tail cap slightly. They will tail stand but are a bit wobbly. I've found if you hold in on the button and twist the cap back and forth a little it lays flat for a while. It then tail stands solid.



Lurveleven said:


> KDM, in your picture the flush buttons looks less flush on the rotaries, is this the case, or is it a result of how the picture was taken?


----------



## Kid9P

Got my rotary from Brightguy recently, it tailstands perfectly.


----------



## plaguem

KDM said:


>



This is also an excellent picture to compare the moddoo and Henry's decorative clip.


----------



## Tracker II

Well, as one who publicly questioned Henry's business practices and secretly thought everyone here a fool for blindly sending money off into what I supposed was a black hole - I must now, just as publicly, apologize. It's not that I agree with the way he runs his business, but recognizing that every man has room for improvement, and also recognizing that what is most important is that a man's heart is in the right place, I must now take my hat off to him (or rather to you Henry, if you should read this). He never abandoned ship and, amazingly, neither did the majority of you - his followers. Again, my hat's off.

Although I probably don't deserve it, I ordered an Executive 120 lumen, Hi CRI light from GoingGear and just got news that it was shipped today. I look forward to it's arrival.


----------



## Starik1

Tracker II said:


> Well, as one who publicly questioned Henry's business practices and secretly thought everyone here a fool for blindly sending money off into what I supposed was a black hole - I must now, just as publicly, apologize. It's not that I agree with the way he runs his business, but recognizing that every man has room for improvement, and also recognizing that what is most important is that a man's heart is in the right place, I must now take my hat off to him (or rather to you Henry, if you should read this). He never abandoned ship and, amazingly, neither did the majority of you - his followers. Again, my hat's off.
> 
> Although I probably don't deserve it, I ordered an Executive 120 lumen, Hi CRI light from GoingGear and just got news that it was shipped today. I look forward to it's arrival.



Lol. You don't have to be so dramatic, but I'm glad your order finally shipped. It does take way too long. I ordered directly from HDS a couple weeks ago, and I'll count myself lucky if I get it this year. It is what it is..,


----------



## Dimitris.

My order is one year and ten days old. Yesterday I asked Henry and he told me my Rotary would be in the next batch. Probably next week. 
Yoohoooo! Next month it 'll be in Greece.


----------



## KDM

I received my EDC executive 120 ordered from Afternow Adventure & Tactical Supply today. HDS in my mailbox two days in a row, am I dreaming?


----------



## davidwestonh

Titanium clickies two days in a row?,am I dreaming?
Allways more to dream about.
enjoy!


KDM said:


> I received my EDC executive 120 ordered from Afternow Adventure & Tactical Supply today. HDS in my mailbox two days in a row, am I dreaming?


----------



## KDM

I'd be glad to get my hands on just one HDS ti. Maybe one day.


----------



## Random Dan

My 120 should be arriving tomorrow, ordered Thursday from Batterystation


----------



## gravelrash

I walked in to GoingGear Saturday and walked out with an HCRI Clicky, my seventh HDS light.

It seems like these are starting to become available to people, like myself, who only want to order an in-stock item.


----------



## Ti²C

gravelrash said:


> I walked in to GoingGear Saturday and walked out with an HCRI Clicky, my seventh HDS light.
> 
> It seems like these are starting to become available to people, like myself, who only want to order an in-stock item.



lucky you ! i wish we had similar shops here


----------



## Sgt. LED

I LMAO every time I see this thread move back onto the 1st page.


----------



## sinnyc

Ti²C said:


> lucky you ! i wish we had similar shops here



I realize that shipping and tax may be issues but I just checked and they still have 7 available on their site. 

- Tim


----------



## Random Dan

Just got my package from Batterystation and finished programming, sweet damn I love this light.


----------



## Diablo_331

I order my hicri click from going gear last Wednesday and my tracking number just said that's it's arrived.


----------



## euthymic

Diablo_331 said:


> I order my hicri click from going gear last Wednesday and my tracking number just said that's it's arrived.


I can beat that. I ordered mine from Going Gear late Friday night/Sat morning and it made it to my house on the west coast this morning!
Regardless, I must admit that my first impression are very favorable. The build quality and feel in the hand are that of a premium product and although I will have to play around with the programming, the "burst mode" seems really well implemented for a general carry light. The tint is very nice and it doesn't exhibit the rosy corona of my high CRI XML light (that can look a little pinkish). I'll play around once it gets dark but so far a thumbs up on this one.


----------



## rackness

Ordered yesterday from GoingGear should be here sometime this week. This will be my first HDS light. I still use my Novatac 120p daily and it is a great light I can't wait to see the refinements that have happened over the years. If it is better than the Novatac it will be a winner. This will also be my first hi cri light my only complaint about LED lights is the color "wash out" i love my A2 with the warm incan glow. I can't wait.


----------



## Laser2012

This cause my interest. While still do not know much about it. Learning more about it.


----------



## Tracker II

Ordered my HDS Executive 120 lumen Hight CRI on September 11, 2013 from Going Gear and received it today - 6 days later.

This thing really is a work of art.


----------



## Diablo_331

Just a heads up in case anyone is interested. Goinggear has 4 EDC High CRI 120s left in stock. I got mine on Monday and I finally see what all of the hype is about. It's a wonderful light.


----------



## creyc

Diablo_331 said:


> Just a heads up in case anyone is interested. Goinggear has *4* EDC High CRI 120s left in stock. I got mine on Monday and I finally see what all of the hype is about. It's a wonderful light.



Not anymore. 

This may just replace my HDS Rotary..


----------



## eff

creyc said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> This may just replace my HDS Rotary..



Yeah, no more hds in stock at goinggear.

You can still get some at bright guy & afternow supply though
http://www.brightguy.com/HDS+Systems/HDS+Systems+EDC+E1S+Executive+Flashlight

http://www.afternowsupply.com/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=40


----------



## mikekoz

I wish they made one that used AA's!


----------



## Starik1

It's awesome that a few people are able to snatch up the limited number of clickies that secondary vendors ordered 3 years ago.

But what I want to know is:

Who is the latest to receive a light directly from HDS Systems. And when did you place your order.

Thank you to anyone who keeps this thread updated. I ordered a rotary the first week of this month (9/13), and I will post when I receive it.


----------



## mottom123

EDC-R1B-200 ordered Nov 2013, received last week in Vienna, Austria.


----------



## emu124

mottom123 said:


> EDC-R1B-200 ordered Nov 2013, received last week in Vienna, Austria.



Received before ordered, spooky


----------



## mottom123

Sorry, of course Nov 2012!


----------



## Starik1

If mine doesn't arrive by the beginning of December I'll have to cancel my order and get something different (Christmas gift).


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

I ordered on 12/5/2012 a Hi CRI Rotary with sapphire lens, black bezel, and a flush button. It arrived last week!


----------



## RedLED

I bought an orange one from Going Gear, I love it, but it is in the safe. I switched to McGizmos, they take like overnight to get.

I do love the HDS, but my days of waiting are over. There were the Randall Knives, the Seecamp, Emerson's, the Hindrer no more waiting for me. They were all fantastic when they did arrive. Now, I find. Dealer.


----------



## Tracker II

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I ordered on 12/5/2012 a Hi CRI Rotary with sapphire lens, black bezel, and a flush button. It arrived last week!



Congrats Wilson, it sounds like a nice set-up!


----------



## gteague

> 10 Nov 2012 pd $199 via paypal: Item# EDC-E1S-200 , Description: EDC Executive flashlight, 200 lumens, silver bezel, black body, flush button, single 123 battery.



labeled _'HDS Systems_' | SN 27448 arrived yesterday (10_28_2013), so just shy of a year wait.

physically looks very similar (except for the led which looks _way_ different) to my 120 (labeled _'RA Clicky_' | SN 7636) that i've had for several years. it looks like the parts will interchange although i haven't tried that yet--i thought i remember reading somewhere that the thread spacing has changed. ? i also have a 120 tactical model labeled '_HDS Clicky_' | SN 10624 which is only tactical because it has the protruding button and is programmed tactical.

the light output against a grey interior wall under fluorescent lighting is noticeably brighter (looks like approx 20-25% to my eyes which seems right because i realize a doubling of output doesn't mean we perceive a doubling of output) and much cooler than either of the two 120 lights which i'm ecstatic about since i'm not a warm or 'natural' light fan. i'm also happy that i don't have to go through that asinine startup sequence to teach it what kind of battery i'm using. and right now the light tailstands unlike my other flush button light which bulges out too much--perhaps this one will eventually develop the same bulge, i don't know.

i also got a couple of aw rechargeable cells, a charger (the no-name one i ordered henry substituted a xtar xp1 for which immensely pleased me since my workhorse charger is the xtar one with the voltage displays. that charger will charge the 123 batteries so now i will have a much smaller one to carry with me. i also upgraded the standard belt clip with the more robust silver model which makes a nice trim match with the silver bezel.

overall very happy to have my favorite light in a more powerful flavor and cooler output. now i have to go learn the dammed programming again--i haven't programmed one of these in two years and i tend to twitch in just the wrong places and end up having to start over quite a few times. the levels are about right already, but the most pressing item is to enable the momentary function. another change is that the programming mode used to be default enabled but now i see i have to jump through hoops to even get it into programming mode.

/guy


----------



## Random Dan

If it's labeled Ra Lights it will not be compatible with the newer ACME threads.


----------



## RubiconSS

Ordered 200 lumen rotary on 12/18/2012 - arrived today (damaged) Long time to wait for an "Oh!!!..... crap"
I am confident Henry will repair/replace.
Ordered my 120 Hi-Cri from Going Gear late on a Wednesday and got it early Friday week or so ago.
Great lights!


----------



## Jleeg

I received an EDC-R1B-200 on September 28, 2013. I ordered from Henry in December 2012. I'm impressed with the unit as well as the manual and card packaged with it. I'm inclined to forget the wait when only weeks ago I was ruminating about the deplorable business model represented. Oh well, no conclusions to draw except that I'm really enjoying this light.


----------



## RubiconSS

Correction: Not Damaged. I fell for the "mystery" hole in the tailcap. I say mystery only because I wasn't expecting it.
Perhaps a little yellow post-it in the bag saying, "The hole is there for a reason dummy" 
Now I know It's by design.... Now the decision is which to carry! (9 months 2 weeks) time frame getting better.


----------



## RubiconSS

Ugghhh.... Went from none (waiting 9 months) to now I bought FOUR(4) 120 hcri, 140, 170, 200 rotary - and I thought I only did this with knives!
With the exception of the 120hcri - Do the others all use the same emitters (now) I watched the GG video with the 200 and the 170 and was impressed with the throw of the 170 over the 200.


----------



## Random Dan

RubiconSS said:


> Ugghhh.... Went from none (waiting 9 months) to now I bought FOUR(4) 120 hcri, 140, 170, 200 rotary - and I thought I only did this with knives!
> With the exception of the 120hcri - Do the others all use the same emitters (now) I watched the GG video with the 200 and the 170 and was impressed with the throw of the 170 over the 200.


The 170 used to use the Osram GDP, but I believe it now uses the Cree XP-G. The Osram emitter has a smaller surface area so it has a more throwy beam. The non HCRI 120 and 140 still use the GDP, 200 uses XP-G.


----------



## Diablo_331

I bet a dedomed XP-E2 would have excellent throw in an HDS. I wonder if it would out throw the GDP..?


----------



## RubiconSS

Random Dan said:


> The 170 used to use the Osram GDP, but I believe it now uses the Cree XP-G. The Osram emitter has a smaller surface area so it has a more throwy beam. The non HCRI 120 and 140 still use the GDP, 200 uses XP-G.



Thank you very much for your very informative reply. The one I was looking forward to the least, I now await the most - the 140.

I think I fall on the "throw" side -vs- spill. Not sure why, just a preference.


----------



## Redhat703

Random Dan said:


> The 170 used to use the Osram GDP, but I believe it now uses the Cree XP-G. The Osram emitter has a smaller surface area so it has a more throwy beam. The non HCRI 120 and 140 still use the GDP, 200 uses XP-G.



I have a 170 coming on the way  Will see what LED used in it.


----------



## tobrien

Diablo_331 said:


> I bet a dedomed XP-E2 would have excellent throw in an HDS. I wonder if it would out throw the GDP..?



i like that idea!


----------



## Maxbelg

For those looking for HDS lights: There are quite a few Clickies in stock here and 2 Rotarys. I've got a 140 Tactical with GDP emitter on the way. (Apparently the 170 and 200 are using XPG)


----------



## RubiconSS

Maxbelg said:


> For those looking for HDS lights: There are quite a few Clickies in stock here and 2 Rotarys. I've got a 140 Tactical with GDP emitter on the way. (Apparently the 170 and 200 are using XPG)



I ordered from them yesterday (late afternnon) shipped already. I ordered a 170 from them and a 140 from someone else (havn't heard anything yet about the 140) 
I will report back on the emitters.


----------



## doctordun

Has anyone seen the EDC High CRI for sale anywhere? 

[h=1][/h]


----------



## RubiconSS

doctordun said:


> Has anyone seen the EDC High CRI for sale anywhere?



I thought I had a place but I just called after I saw your post - they sold it. Sorry


----------



## doctordun

I've sent an email to Henry and asked what the "realistic" time frame would be to get one if I ordered from him.
I am looking forward to his reply.


----------



## doctordun

Henry just replied. It was very fast. He said approximately four weeks.
Isn't that what he has said for the last year?
I am very hesitant to place an order. Is anyone on this forum actually receiving their orders in a four week time span yet?


----------



## Random Dan

doctordun said:


> Henry just replied. It was very fast. He said approximately four weeks.
> Isn't that what he has said for the last year?
> I am very hesitant to place an order. Is anyone on this forum actually receiving their orders in a four week time span yet?


Afternowsupply.com still has a few in stock.


----------



## RCS1300

doctordun said:


> Henry just replied. It was very fast. He said approximately four weeks.
> Isn't that what he has said for the last year?
> I am very hesitant to place an order. Is anyone on this forum actually receiving their orders in a four week time span yet?




I placed an order at the end of June 2013 and was told 10 week wait. I called in 10 weeks and was told 2 more weeks, I called in the 12th week and was told 2 more weeks. That brings us to last week. I am sure Henry is working hard to get through the backlog. My best guess is that he is now delivering December/January 2013 orders.

I am encouraged to hear that he told you 4 weeks from today for a new order.


----------



## RubiconSS

Random Dan said:


> Afternowsupply.com still has a few in stock.



I believe he is looking specifically for the hcri - they have lights in stock, just not those.


----------



## jimboutilier

RCS1300 said:


> I placed an order at the end of June 2013 and was told 10 week wait. I called in 10 weeks and was told 2 more weeks, I called in the 12th week and was told 2 more weeks. That brings us to last week. I am sure Henry is working hard to get through the backlog. My best guess is that he is now delivering December/January 2013 orders.
> 
> I am encouraged to hear that he told you 4 weeks from today for a new order.



Six weeks ago I put in an order and was told 8 weeks. A recent update indicates shipping mid Oct so still on schedule. Also see a lot of vendors with bursts of in stock HDS products lately. So production must be catching up.


----------



## RubiconSS

As a Baker might say though, "Get em' while they're Hot".. ( I went from None to Four(4)) I figure, it's one of the Hobbies and they don't go Bad


----------



## Redhat703

My Clicky 170 came today, and it has the same LED (XPG) with the Clicky 200.


----------



## Maxbelg

Redhat703 said:


> My Clicky 170 came today, and it has the same LED (XPG) with the Clicky 200.


It seems the 140 is the highest lumen GDP HDS at present. (Shouldn't be a huge difference to the 170 GDPs of the past anyway as it's only "half a level" or about 20%)


----------



## Lurveleven

I just received my HiCRI clicky from GoingGear and noticed the body was more grippy than the Rotary 200 i bought from UniqueTitanium in April. Maybe parts from different machine shops?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Lurveleven said:


> Maybe parts from different machine shops?


Probably since Henry now has multiple shops turning out parts.


----------



## doctordun

Just ordered a Hi CRI from Henry. He actually replied and gave me a 3 to 5 week window. I can't wait.

Can anyone tell me what emitter Henry is using for this?


----------



## RubiconSS

doctordun said:


> Just ordered a Hi CRI from Henry. He actually replied and gave me a 3 to 5 week window. I can't wait.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what emitter Henry is using for this?



I believe XP-G.


----------



## Diablo_331

doctordun said:


> Just ordered a Hi CRI from Henry. He actually replied and gave me a 3 to 5 week window. I can't wait.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what emitter Henry is using for this?



3700k XPG HI-CRI. A gorgeous tint and a new favorite of mine right behind my two 4000k Zebralight Rebels. The infamous Nichia 219 comes in at a close third.


----------



## tobrien

I ordered my 140T on October 4 (this last week) and he replied to my email inquiring on an ETA stating that mine should ship Tuesday (October 8)

I guess I'm lucky!


----------



## Dimitris.

Dimitris. said:


> My order is one year and ten days old. Yesterday I asked Henry and he told me my Rotary would be in the next batch. Probably next week.
> Yoohoooo! Next month it 'll be in Greece.



Today I received my flashlight. 13 months later. Rotary it's awesome.
Now I have to go home to compare it with my 120 Clicky.


----------



## Starik1

tobrien said:


> I ordered my 140T on October 4 (this last week) and he replied to my email inquiring on an ETA stating that mine should ship Tuesday (October 8)
> 
> I guess I'm lucky!


Did it ship today?


----------



## darkhiryuu

Has anyone who ordered a HCRI Rotary gotten theirs yet? I ordered mine about 7 months ago, was told that it should have shipped last week, then got another message saying if my order wasn't part of this current batch I'd still have to wait more.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Received the Rotary I ordered as a warranty replacement on 9/28/13. The order was placed 9/18/12. Overall it's good and I like the rotary control, the tint however isn't as nice as I hoped it would be. Now just have to wait for a clip.


----------



## tobrien

Starik1 said:


> Did it ship today?



my 140T shipped on October 7 and I got it in this morning's mail! I'm now the proud owner of a GDP 140T!

I ordered on October 4


----------



## yoyoman

^ Wow! I wonder if the speed was due to the specific model you ordered or a general indication that production is humming now.


----------



## Starik1

tobrien said:


> my 140T shipped on October 7 and I got it in this morning's mail! I'm now the proud owner of a GDP 140T!
> 
> I ordered on October 4


You ordered directly from HDS Systems?


----------



## tobrien

yoyoman said:


> ^ Wow! I wonder if the speed was due to the specific model you ordered or a general indication that production is humming now.


I have no idea lol


Starik1 said:


> You ordered directly from HDS Systems?



yep, straight from their site!


----------



## RCS1300

tobrien said:


> I have no idea lol
> 
> 
> yep, straight from their site!



Check your receipt for the words: Afternowsupply.com


----------



## doctordun

I hope my order from Henry comes on the four or five weeks he quoted for the hi cri that I ordered last week. This thread is making me hopeful. 
I don't do "waiting" real well>>>>>>>


----------



## tobrien

RCS1300 said:


> Check your receipt for the words: Afternowsupply.com
> 
> They are down one stock item on the 140T. They had two before your order and now they have one.



I guarantee you I bought it directly from HDSsystems.com 

Henry confirmed my order, etc.


----------



## RCS1300

tobrien said:


> I guarantee you I bought it directly from HDSsystems.com
> 
> Henry confirmed my order, etc.




I believe you but was hoping it was not true. Great for you. Maybe my rotary parts are harder to assemble or he is out of rotary parts. Mine was ordered in June 2013 directly from Henry.


----------



## Drummer

I ordered a HCRI Rotary in May of this year and am still waiting.


----------



## doctordun

I really wanted a rotary, but rotary's must be very hard to build or the parts are scarce.

That is one reason I order the HCRI Clicky. Hopefully it will arrive in the next month or so.


----------



## eff

tobrien said:


> my 140T shipped on October 7 and I got it in this morning's mail! I'm now the proud owner of a GDP 140T!
> 
> I ordered on October 4


That was fast . Did you get the 140T because of its throw ? I'm not really convinced that the increase in throw is worth the loss in lumens. I'd rather take the 200 lumen version .



doctordun said:


> I really wanted a rotary, but rotary's must be very hard to build or the parts are scarce.



Afternow had only 2 of them, and they were sold real fast.


----------



## Kalsu

I ordered an HDS high CRI rotary direct from HDS yesterday. On the order confirmation from Henry it said the wait for the light should be 4-6 weeks. Hopefully that is the case. I can handle a 4-6 week wait. When I ordered my high CRI clicky earlier this year, in late April, it took 4 weeks to get to me. Hopefully 4-6 weeks isn't a stock answer for all the lights.


----------



## jimboutilier

eff said:


> That was fast . Did you get the 140T because of its throw ? I'm not really convinced that the increase in throw is worth the loss in lumens. I'd rather take the 200 lumen version .
> 
> 
> 
> Afternow had only 2 of them, and they were sold real fast.




I ordered a custom Rotary in mid Aug and was quoted 8 weeks. I later changed the order to a clicky but was told it would not impact delivery. Hopefully it will ship in a week or two.

Since then I managed to get a standard clicky and rotary from Afternow. Both great lights but it validated my concern that the lack of pocket clip on the rotary was an issue for me. Like the variable output of the rotary better but need to find or make a pocket pouch of some sort to carry it.

I would imagine Henry does batches of lights by type and delivery dates are driven by the scheduled batches. At least it seems like available unit batches are in the 1-3 month range now rather than the 9-12 month range.


----------



## RubiconSS

jimboutilier said:


> I ordered a custom Rotary in mid Aug and was quoted 8 weeks. I later changed the order to a clicky but was told it would not impact delivery. Hopefully it will ship in a week or two.
> 
> Since then I managed to get a standard clicky and rotary from Afternow. Both great lights but it validated my concern that the lack of pocket clip on the rotary was an issue for me. Like the variable output of the rotary better but need to find or make a pocket pouch of some sort to carry it.
> 
> I would imagine Henry does batches of lights by type and delivery dates are driven by the scheduled batches. At least it seems like available unit batches are in the 1-3 month range now rather than the 9-12 month range.



I know some have adopted a clip-on-clip from one of their Fenix's over to their rotary.


----------



## burntoshine

jimboutilier said:


> ...the lack of pocket clip on the rotary was an issue for me. Like the variable output of the rotary better but need to find or make a pocket pouch of some sort to carry it.



I posted this on here before, but I will post again for some that may have not seen it and might find it useful. This is how I carry my rotary with jeans; it sits next to my wallet in my right pocket. It is a P7 suspension clip connected to a loop of 550 paracord that is crimped together with a metal clasp-thingy that I took from a lanyard (it might have been a 4Sevens lanyard - can't remember). I covered the metal clasp-thingy with gorilla tape so to not scratch the light. The other side of the paracord loop is secured to the light with two black zip ties. It works great for me! Alternatively, I carry my rotary in cargo shorts. The right side of the shorts have an additional zip-up pocket where the rotary sits by itelf. I have an old Mini Disc player fabric bag that I sometimes put the light in, too, if I want extra cushion.







I hope this helps.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

there is hope . I ordered in May 2012 and got it August 2013. (200 rotary) 


mumbo SEA HAWK carry by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## tobrien

eff said:


> That was fast . Did you get the 140T because of its throw ? I'm not really convinced that the increase in throw is worth the loss in lumens. I'd rather take the 200 lumen version .


yep! purely because of the throw 

that being said, it throws REALLY well for 140 lumens. I can't imagine an XP-G at ~140 lumens throwing like this does, especially in an LOP reflector


----------



## Kalsu

I just ordered a holster from Thors Leatherworks for my rotary that I have on order. I am planning on caring my clicky in it until my rotary arrives.


----------



## TRiley

I ordered a rotary 200 on june 26 was told 10 weeks a month ago I was told mid Oct hopefully it will show up soon.
All I ever received after I placed the order on the HDS web site was a confirmation receipt from paypal nothing from HDS can anyone tell me if that is normal for HDS?


----------



## doctordun

Has anyone ever gotten their order when it was promised, except for the recent person who got theirs in a week or so?
I was told 3 to 5 weeks, two weeks ago. Hopefully Henry is mostly caught up by now.


----------



## uncle wong

TRiley said:


> I ordered a rotary 200 on june 26 was told 10 weeks a month ago I was told mid Oct hopefully it will show up soon.
> All I ever received after I placed the order on the HDS web site was a confirmation receipt from paypal nothing from HDS can anyone tell me if that is normal for HDS?



I received confirmation mail & Invoice No from Henry the next day after payment sent . 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## doctordun

TRiley said:


> I ordered a rotary 200 on june 26 was told 10 weeks a month ago I was told mid Oct hopefully it will show up soon.
> All I ever received after I placed the order on the HDS web site was a confirmation receipt from paypal nothing from HDS can anyone tell me if that is normal for HDS?



I, also, received confirmation mail & Invoice No from Henry the next day after payment sent .


----------



## EricSF

I just ordered an EDC Tactical and quickly got an email from Henry saying 3-5 weeks. I'm counting the days!


----------



## TRiley

I just talked to Henry a invoice was sent out it must have gone to spam and I missed it. 
The good news is my Rotary 200 has been mailed!


----------



## redryder

Ordered Mar 2013. Just received today.


----------



## darkhiryuu

Ordered mine March 2013, finally got it today. Custom HCRI Rotary.


----------



## uncle wong

TRiley said:


> I just talked to Henry a invoice was sent out it must have gone to spam and I missed it.
> The good news is my Rotary 200 has been mailed!





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle wong

Anyone receive their light recently direct from Henry ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRiley

I got mine on Tue 10/15 a rotary 200 ordered it on 6/26 fantastic light I'm very happy with it.


----------



## RubiconSS

uncle wong said:


> Anyone receive their light recently direct from Henry ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



Got my rotary (from Henry) couple weeks ago. It was a 9 month wait but, my buddy (same light) was 13 months.
From what I hear, times have gotten much better on the ones ordered after I ordered mine (Dec 2012)


----------



## nargalzius

Just got a picture from my friend. My light just arrived at his door today.

Custom Rotary HiCri sapphire, etc. Ordered it April '13 so that makes it officially a 5-6 month wait for me - vast improvement on the production considering this is a custom rotary


----------



## Random Dan

UniqueTitanium has 120, 200, and HCRI Clickies in stock :thumbsup:


----------



## doctordun

Random Dan said:


> UniqueTitanium has 120, 200, and HCRI Clickies in stock :thumbsup:



Thought they were gone, but didn't click the right place. Thanks.
Makes me wonder why I have a HCRI on order from HDS, but I suppose I will wait.


----------



## argo

My order arrived this week (Monday 21st), over the moon, big thanks to Henry. 



argo said:


> Ordered 18th April 2013
> 
> 
> EDC Custom Clicky Item 200 lm, sapphire, blk bzl and bdy, 123, blk d clip, flush btn, tactical
> 
> EDC Tactical 170 lumens flashlight black bezel, black body, raised button, single 123 battery


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I'm planning on ordering my stock HDS Rotary 200 on Nov.1,2013.(ordering direct from the HDS website..)

About how long will I have to wait for my new light to arrive?


----------



## DucS2R

The wait is definitely getting shorter. I waited 15 months for my 200 rotary, delivered over a month ago. It was worth the wait for me, it is a great light like my 4 other HDS lights.

T


----------



## doctordun

I ordered a HCRI Clicky direct from Henry with the promise of 3 to 5 weeks. I am now in my 4th week. I understand the clicky's are more likely to be delivered on time. For some reason, unknown to us, rotary's seem to take a lot longer.


----------



## jimboutilier

I ordered an EDC Custom Exec 200 in the third week of August and was told it would be about 8 weeks. It arrived today - about 8 weeks later, so Henry's estimate was spot on. As has been my past experience, another terrific product in terms of fit, finish, and operation.


----------



## doctordun

Just got my HCRI Clicky. Only 3 1/2 weeks after the order. Great!


----------



## DrafterDan

I purchased from HDS directly in early August, received it 10 weeks later.


----------



## Starik1

DrafterDan said:


> I purchased from HDS directly in early August, received it 10 weeks later.


...and promptly threw it in the bushes.


----------



## cubebike

Anyone received hds from Henry ?! I ordered 1st May 2013 ( custom Hcri rotary) and was told the latest eta late November


----------



## uncle wong

Ordered Hi Cri Clicky on 8 Oct & was told by Henry , should be able to ship out this week . 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctordun

I already said that my Hi Cri Clicky arrived last week after only 3 1/2 weeks. It seems the rotary's take a lot longer.


----------



## RCS1300

I ordered a rotary in June 2013 and was told mid-to late November 2013 for delivery. Recent problems with the knurling are reported to be solved as a new production batch was approved the week of October 23rd.


----------



## emu124

I'm also waiting for a Hi Cri rotary, ordered in April 2013. 
I own a rotary 200 already and I know it's worth the wait


----------



## uncle wong

Ordered Hi Cri Clicky 8 Oct & arrived today 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubebike

uncle wong said:


> Ordered Hi Cri Clicky 8 Oct & arrived today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


That was quick !


----------



## sinnyc

cubebike said:


> That was quick !



Seems like Clickies are really starting to catch up.

- Tim


----------



## yoyoman

I just received my EDC clicky 200 from Unique Titanium. I wanted to know what all the fuss was about and my initial impressions are very positive. Fit and finish are very good. The knurling is not aggressive but the body is not slick either. The feel of the electronic switch is very good – not mushy at all. This is just my 3rd​ light with an electronic switch and this one has the best feel. The UI is very interesting and I like it more than the Zebralight UI. Great size, feels good in my hand and it has a reassuring heft to it. I’m very impressed so far. 

4 key things have to wait until I get home tonight. I am more beam snooty than a tint snob. I can’t judge the beam in my office. Seems like a nice smooth beam and I’m sure I’ll be pleased. Although I’m not a tint snob, I don’t like angry blue tints. This has to wait for tonight, too I will also install the Dark Sucks clip that I picked up. And the last thing is to play with the customization. The factory presets are well spaced, getting the exact levels that I need is a great feature that I want to take advantage of.

I paid the high international shipping cost and then got hit with Swiss Post processing fees and taxes. So I’m glad I like the light so far because I’m not selling it. Too much added costs for a catch and release. I’m happy that I joined the club.


----------



## RubiconSS

yoyoman said:


> I just received my EDC clicky 200 from Unique Titanium. I wanted to know what all the fuss was about and my initial impressions are very positive. Fit and finish are very good. The knurling is not aggressive but the body is not slick either. The feel of the electronic switch is very good – not mushy at all. This is just my 3rd​ light with an electronic switch and this one has the best feel. The UI is very interesting and I like it more than the Zebralight UI. Great size, feels good in my hand and it has a reassuring heft to it. I’m very impressed so far.
> 
> 4 key things have to wait until I get home tonight. I am more beam snooty than a tint snob. I can’t judge the beam in my office. Seems like a nice smooth beam and I’m sure I’ll be pleased. Although I’m not a tint snob, I don’t like angry blue tints. This has to wait for tonight, too I will also install the Dark Sucks clip that I picked up. And the last thing is to play with the customization. The factory presets are well spaced, getting the exact levels that I need is a great feature that I want to take advantage of.
> 
> I paid the high international shipping cost and then got hit with Swiss Post processing fees and taxes. So I’m glad I like the light so far because I’m not selling it. Too much added costs for a catch and release. I’m happy that I joined the club.



The beam quality is just one of the notable strong points so, I believe you will be very pleased with that. Some of the other strengths - you already mentioned. Enjoy.


----------



## yoyoman

Did all 4 things last night even though I worked late. The beam is very smooth. The tint is cool but not angry blue. I like the Dark Sucks clip. And I enabled customization and changed the brightness of L and M. Dropped L and raised M. I am a happy camper.


----------



## cliwilnew

I ordered an EDC Exec. 120 Clicky late at night on 11/1 and received it today 11/7. Definitely an acceptable turnaround time. I gather that the greatest wait is with the rotary EDCs but perhaps the time is decreasing these days. I'm very happy with the 120, very solid and high-quality feel. I look forward to getting used to it.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Ordered my Rotary 200 on Halloween.(10/31/2013).

2 weeks waiting so far.

Hopefully it'll only be another 2 weeks.

Can't wait.


----------



## Starik1

AMD64Blondie said:


> Ordered my Rotary 200 on Halloween.(10/31/2013).
> 
> 2 weeks waiting so far.
> 
> Hopefully it'll only be another 2 weeks.
> 
> Can't wait.


I ordered my rotary in early September, and I hope it will only be another month.


----------



## cubebike

Bad news for us waiting for the rotary. Henry said the estimate of delivery further delay to mid to late December! I ordered mine on 1st May 2013. Long wait continues


----------



## AMD64Blondie

cubebike said:


> Bad news for us waiting for the rotary. Henry said the estimate of delivery further delay to mid to late December! I ordered mine on 1st May 2013. Long wait continues



That's the delivery estimate,not when they ship out your light..I hope.

I was told my order would be filled by the end of November.

(At the time that I ordered my Rotary 200.)


----------



## d2eux

AMD64Blondie said:


> That's the delivery estimate,not when they ship out your light..I hope.
> )



What's the difference?


----------



## doctordun

When I got my clicky, there was no notice. It just appeared in my mailbox one day. 3 1/2 weeks from time of order. I bought this based on all of the glowing threads on this forum and it is now my favorite light.


----------



## nbp

d2eux said:


> What's the difference?



About 2 days if you are in the US. Haha.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Hello all, haven't posted in quite some time.
Been busy remodeling our house. Have the wait times on Henry's lights dropped any? 
I waited almost a year for my hi cri, 
I have three of his lights but want a couple more.....:0)


----------



## Slumber

Johnbeck180 said:


> Hello all, haven't posted in quite some time.
> Been busy remodeling our house. Have the wait times on Henry's lights dropped any?
> I waited almost a year for my hi cri,
> I have three of his lights but want a couple more.....:0)



Seems like the wait for Clickys is about a month. Rotaries, however, are still anyone's guess.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Slumber Pass said:


> Seems like the wait for Clickys is about a month. Rotaries, however, are still anyone's guess.



What kind of problems is he having with the rotaries?


----------



## RCS1300

Johnbeck180 said:


> What kind of problems is he having with the rotaries?



From what I have been told, he has the parts and is making them now. Mine was ordered in June 2013 and I expect it within 4 weeks.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Is there any word on how the Rotary pocket clip is coming along?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Slumber Pass said:


> Seems like the wait for Clickys is about a month. Rotaries, however, are still anyone's guess.



Bah humbug.I've been waiting for my stock Rotary 200 since I ordered it direct from hdssystems.com on Halloween(Oct.31,2013).
At the time I was promised a 4 to 6 week wait before shipment of my new light.

It's now Dec.3,2013.Still no new HDS Rotary 200 light in my mailbox.
I'm trying to be patient about it,but this is getting me frustrated.

I'm hoping it'll ship on Dec.12.


----------



## RubiconSS

AMD64Blondie said:


> Bah humbug.I've been waiting for my stock Rotary 200 since I ordered it direct from hdssystems.com on Halloween(Oct.31,2013).
> At the time I was promised a 4 to 6 week wait before shipment of my new light.
> 
> It's now Dec.3,2013.Still no new HDS Rotary 200 light in my mailbox.
> I'm trying to be patient about it,but this is getting me frustrated.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll ship on Dec.12.



I waited almost a year. Thought I lost mine this past weekend - didn't know how much I liked it until I thought it was gone.
Glad it's back.
Best way to deal is - forget about it and one day it'll just show up!


----------



## Johnbeck180

RubiconSS said:


> I waited almost a year. Thought I lost mine this past weekend - didn't know how much I liked it until I thought it was gone.
> Glad it's back.
> Best way to deal is - forget about it and one day it'll just show up!



"Best way to deal is - forget about it and one day it'll just show up!"

So true!!


----------



## Vesper

P_A_S_1 said:


> Is there any word on how the Rotary pocket clip is coming along?



Hmmm? What's this? Is there really a clip in the works?


----------



## AZPops

Vesper said:


> Hmmm? What's this? Is there really a clip in the works?




Hmmmmm, my guess is the Clips somewhat like Loc Ness, or who's that big hairy guy that live's in the mountains? 






Sorry Henry, .... just kidding around! .... LOL


----------



## P_A_S_1

Vesper said:


> Hmmm? What's this? Is there really a clip in the works?



There is suppose to be one in the works for the last two years.


----------



## Drummer

FWIW, I emailed Henry a couple of weeks ago and he said he had some finishing issues with the rotaries. Therefore, mine (ordered in May) wouldn't ship til middle to late Dec.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

worth the wait...


mumbo 12_20_13 by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

That's either a very large Christmas ornament or a collection of very small tools.


----------



## P_A_S_1

the.Mtn.Man said:


> That's either a very large Christmas ornament or a collection of very small tools.



Funny.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

dude, imagine my surprise. The Rotary compared to a Swamp Rat Rodent 3. Itsy bitsy. 


mumbo itsy HDS rotary by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Ordered my stock HDS Rotary 200 direct from hdssystems.com on Oct.31,2013.

(nine weeks so far..)

It's now Jan.2,2014.My Rotary 200 hasn't arrived yet.

(not even a shipment notice.)

I'm going to call Henry and ask if my light has shipped out yet,and if it has,when it might be delivered.

(Just got off the phone with Henry,and he said my new light will most likely be delivered within the next 2 weeks-shipping sometime next week.)


----------



## cubebike

I ordered mine 1st May 2013, Henry estimated delivery time was October 2013 then delayed to early December, and then late December 2013, and latest is a week from now. 

I know I will get it matter of time, hopefully the estimation Henry's made could be more realistic


----------



## Starik1

Still waiting for my rotary. Honestly, the ridiculously long wait time for this light has kept me from wasting money on more flashlights. As long as I have something to look forward to, I don't feel as strong an urge to buy something new.


----------



## Snareman

I thought he had his backlog issues cleared up?


----------



## nbp

My understanding is that Clickies are basically caught up but Rotaries are lagging behind.


----------



## jimboutilier

I was lucky last year. I was quoted 8 weeks on a custom Clicky and got it 8-9 weeks after ordered. And because Henry caught up quite a bit I was able to pick up a standard Clicky and Rotary from dealers with no wait at all. 

Waiting a a bit longer than expected on an N219B clicky (some quality issues with a batch of reflectors) but I've been kept well informed and I expect it will be worth the wait in the end. Not a lot of manufacturers value quality over speed these days and when I look at the workmanship of the HDS lights I have they are almost works of art - so I'm glad Henry is fussy even though it means more waiting.


----------



## HDS_Systems

We are in the process of shipping the remaining back orders and hope to have them all out the door before we leave for SHOT Show this weekend. Unfortunately, this will not include a couple of large dealer orders that will take a bit longer to get out the door. Since we are also in the process of upgrading our product line, we are upgrading all of the outstanding orders to the newer products so no one needs to feel they got the short end of the stick. Everyone will get the latest and greatest even if your order was from months ago.

Henry.


----------



## anedae

What are these upgrades that Henry is talking about? I checked the website but didn't see anything different - unless I looked in the wrong spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubebike

HDS_Systems said:


> We are in the process of shipping the remaining back orders and hope to have them all out the door before we leave for SHOT Show this weekend. Unfortunately, this will not include a couple of large dealer orders that will take a bit longer to get out the door. Since we are also in the process of upgrading our product line, we are upgrading all of the outstanding orders to the newer products so no one needs to feel they got the short end of the stick. Everyone will get the latest and greatest even if your order was from months ago.
> 
> Henry.



Thats sounds positive. I am looking forward for my custom rotary and I was thinking what kind of upgrade for the HCRI rotary


----------



## Echo63

HDS_Systems said:


> We are in the process of shipping the remaining back orders and hope to have them all out the door before we leave for SHOT Show this weekend. Unfortunately, this will not include a couple of large dealer orders that will take a bit longer to get out the door. Since we are also in the process of upgrading our product line, we are upgrading all of the outstanding orders to the newer products so no one needs to feel they got the short end of the stick. Everyone will get the latest and greatest even if your order was from months ago.
> 
> Henry.


So what are the new upgrades ?
I have been on the fence about getting a Rotary - but have been waiting for the wait time to shrink, and to see if there will be a Nichia219 version released (pretty please! 200 lumens from it would be nice too !)
When I do get one, it will likely replace my SWM V10R and my TW100 Twisty in my EDC - and the twisty will go into my EDC bag as a backup/battery carrier.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

anedae said:


> What are these upgrades that Henry is talking about? I checked the website but didn't see anything different - unless I looked in the wrong spot


I'm curious about that myself.


----------



## gst138

About 20 minutes ago. Hopefully the wait will not be too long. 120 tactical clicky. Took me ages to pull the trigger so quite excited. Anyone know what the current wait is likely to be?


----------



## Slumber

gst138 said:


> About 20 minutes ago. Hopefully the wait will not be too long. 120 tactical clicky. Took me ages to pull the trigger so quite excited. Anyone know what the current wait is likely to be?



According to Hen
"We are in the process of shipping the remaining back orders and hope to have them all out the door before we leave for SHOT Show this weekend. We are currently saying that new orders will be 4 to 6 weeks and hope to have that back to 0 weeks by March."


----------



## Mumbojumboo

nothing like a new upgrade, being penalized for waiting 16 months and receiving your light in August. When will the madness stop??


----------



## Random Dan

Mumbojumboo said:


> nothing like a new upgrade, being penalized for waiting 16 months and receiving your light in August. When will the madness stop??


I'm sorry, but how are you being penalized? You agreed to pay for a certain light, and you got it. Just because the light has now been upgraded does not make the light you have any less.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

Random Dan said:


> I'm sorry, but how are you being penalized? You agreed to pay for a certain light, and you got it. Just because the light has now been upgraded does not make the light you have any less.


Ah, yes it does. I/we were talking forever about 'possible' changes and how lame it would be to wait so long and then....they change stuff. I'm sorry if you don't get that. Penalized might not have been the correct word but I imagine you understand my frustration...or I guess you don't...


----------



## Kid9P

Sell the light in the Marketplace and buy a new one from one of the vendors instead of HDS directly.
Just keep an eye out. I scored a new Tactical from Brightguy.com a few days ago.
Just an option, I know it must be frustrating.


----------



## KeeblerElf

Mumbojumboo said:


> Ah, yes it does. I/we were talking forever about 'possible' changes and how lame it would be to wait so long and then....they change stuff. I'm sorry if you don't get that. Penalized might not have been the correct word but I imagine you understand my frustration...or I guess you don't...



I believe there is a reply from Henry saying that all outstanding orders are being automatically upgraded. For example, if you ordered a 200-lumen model, I think you can expect to get a 250-lumen model instead.

Edit: See this post [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...der-your-HDS&p=4355374&viewfull=1#post4355374].


----------



## emu124

emu124 said:


> I'm also waiting for a Hi Cri rotary, ordered in April 2013.
> I own a rotary 200 already and I know it's worth the wait



About two weeks ago, I sent an email to Henry and ask for an update.
He answered the next day and said, it will ship next (last) week.... and tada

I received my HiCri Rotary yesterday


----------



## Slumber

emu124 said:


> About two weeks ago, I sent an email to Henry and ask for an update.
> He answered the next day and said, it will ship next (last) week.... and tada
> 
> I received my HiCri Rotary yesterday



Is it a warm white 120 lumen XP-G?


----------



## Kid9P

KeeblerElf said:


> I believe there is a reply from Henry saying that all outstanding orders are being automatically upgraded. For example, if you ordered a 200-lumen model, I think you can expect to get a 250-lumen model instead.
> 
> Edit: See this post [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...der-your-HDS&p=4355374&viewfull=1#post4355374].



Maybe I read it wrong, but the OP states he received his light this past August.


----------



## Random Dan

Mumbojumboo said:


> Ah, yes it does. I/we were talking forever about 'possible' changes and how lame it would be to wait so long and then....they change stuff. I'm sorry if you don't get that. Penalized might not have been the correct word but I imagine you understand my frustration...or I guess you don't...


But they have to make product improvements at some point, so there's always going to be someone who feels left out. Unless they just never made any improvements...


----------



## Mumbojumboo

Random Dan said:


> But they have to make product improvements at some point, so there's always going to be someone who feels left out. Unless they just never made any improvements...


sure, you would think while they were sitting around for a year and a half they had time to make improvements. Yup! And to think they run a consulting service. Where do I fill out the customer satisfaction survey? Great light.. marginal company practices. I got my light late August early September. Waited for so long and we joked about upgrades and then....here we are!!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Mumbojumboo said:


> I/we were talking forever about 'possible' changes and how lame it would be to wait so long and then....they change stuff. I'm sorry if you don't get that. Penalized might not have been the correct word but I imagine you understand my frustration...or I guess you don't...


No, I really don't understand it. You said you received your light in August, so six-months ago, and presumably it was the light you had originally ordered and paid for. To try and make it sound like you were somehow ripped off because the product line was subsequently updated is ridiculous.


----------



## moshow9

the.Mtn.Man said:


> No, I really don't understand it. You said you received your light in August, so six-months ago, and presumably it was the light you had originally ordered and paid for. To try and make it sound like you were somehow ripped off because the product line was subsequently updated is ridiculous.



Have to agree with this and how I see it as well.


----------



## KDM

the.Mtn.Man said:


> No, I really don't understand it. You said you received your light in August, so six-months ago, and presumably it was the light you had originally ordered and paid for. To try and make it sound like you were somehow ripped off because the product line was subsequently updated is ridiculous.



I also waited a while to receive my light, and I love it. I'm excited to see the new product line being released and have ordered one of the new offerings. Customers want the latest and greatest, manufactures have to progress to survive. With competition advertising ludicrous lumen numbers and people demanding more, he hasn't compromised his products. I know there is a lot more to the development and testing he does than just swap an emitter or bump the amp draw. I for one appreciate the quality products and commitment it takes to produce. I'll continue to buy his products as long as he keeps producing them.


----------



## Kalsu

I ordered my HDS rotary back on 10/10/2013 and got it in the mail today. The light is great. I currently have a 120 lumen high CRI clicky and a 170 lumen clicky. This is my first rotary and so far I really like it. I was just looking on the HDS website and didn't see the 120 lumen high CRI LED offered. They have a 170 lumen neutral tint offered but no 120 high CRI. My rotary is definitely a nice neutral tint. My other HI-CRI light is very warm in comparison. On the order sheet with the light it says the LED is the 120 lumen high CRI and just below that hand written is 140 lumen's. 

Just kind of weird that the two 120 high CRI lights I own have such different tints. Don't get me wrong I am NOT complaining at all. The tint on my rotary is a perfect mid day sunlight tint. The beam profile is flawless as is the rest of the light. The rotary user interface is awesome. It was well worth the wait. Just curious as to the huge tint shift between the two 120 lumen high CRI lights.


----------



## nbp

NM I read that wrong.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

wade11a said:


> I ordered my HDS rotary back on 10/10/2013 and got it in the mail today. The light is great. I currently have a 120 lumen high CRI clicky and a 170 lumen clicky. This is my first rotary and so far I really like it. I was just looking on the HDS website and didn't see the 120 lumen high CRI LED offered. They have a 170 lumen neutral tint offered but no 120 high CRI. My rotary is definitely a nice neutral tint. My other HI-CRI light is very warm in comparison. On the order sheet with the light it says the LED is the 120 lumen high CRI and just below that hand written is 140 lumen's.
> 
> Just kind of weird that the two 120 high CRI lights I own have such different tints. Don't get me wrong I am NOT complaining at all. The tint on my rotary is a perfect mid day sunlight tint. The beam profile is flawless as is the rest of the light. The rotary user interface is awesome. It was well worth the wait. Just curious as to the huge tint shift between the two 120 lumen high CRI lights.


According to posts in the official HDS Systems thread, Henry could no longer acquire the 3700K 90+ CRI emitters because of quality control issues (Henry rigorously tests every component, and the emitters didn't have the proper CRI, color temperature, and/or output), so he went with a different brand with a slightly higher output and color temperature and again ran into similar issues. Because he can't find a consistent source of 90+ high CRI emitters, the current offering on the website is 4400K 85+ CRI which is being called "neutral" instead of "high CRI". However, anybody who ordered the previous high CRI offering should have received one with the newer 4400K 90+ CRI emitter since he was able to scrape together a small supply of them to fulfill outstanding order.


----------



## Kalsu

the.Mtn.Man said:


> According to posts in the official HDS Systems thread, Henry could no longer acquire the 3700K 90+ CRI emitters because of quality control issues (Henry rigorously tests every component, and the emitters didn't have the proper CRI, color temperature, and/or output), so he went with a different brand with a slightly higher output and color temperature and again ran into similar issues. Because he can't find a consistent source of 90+ high CRI emitters, the current offering on the website is 4400K 85+ CRI which is being called "neutral" instead of "high CRI". However, anybody who ordered the previous high CRI offering should have received one with the newer 4400K 90+ CRI emitter since he was able to scrape together a small supply of them to fulfill outstanding order.



I guess that explains it then. Thanks for the info. I actually really like the tint on my rotary.


----------



## Grizzman

I've been waiting almost two years for Henry to move from XP-G to Nichia 219. I've got four other 219As with a fifth in the mail (hopefully), not including the HDS from Illumination Supply. A 3700K tint is too warm for me, unless the output more than makes up for it, and his doesn't.

I'm glad Henry is very close to being caught up with demand.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

the.Mtn.Man said:


> No, I really don't understand it. You said you received your light in August, so six-months ago, and presumably it was the light you had originally ordered and paid for. To try and make it sound like you were somehow ripped off because the product line was subsequently updated is ridiculous.


well, I do. So do many others. I wonder why Prometheus has an upgrade program? And I wonder why HDS upgraded the new lights before they were shipped That isn't what they ordered. Oh, yeah....that's why.


----------



## Kid9P

If the light was received 2 weeks ago before the announcement of the new line, I can understand being upset.
But six months ago, that's a bit of a stretch.

That's like if I complain that my Ipad mini was upgraded even though I purchased my version 6 months prior.
I understand wanting the latest and the brightest, but complaining half a year later ? 

If it bothers you that much, just sell it and be done with it.


----------



## Snareman

Kid9P said:


> If the light was received 2 weeks ago before the announcement of the new line, I can understand being upset.
> But six months ago, that's a bit of a stretch.
> 
> That's like if I complain that my Ipad mini was upgraded even though I purchased my version 6 months prior.
> I understand wanting the latest and the brightest, but complaining half a year later ?
> 
> If it bothers you that much, just sell it and be done with it.



Agreed. I could understand if they had been announced prior to you getting your, and it makes sense to upgrade the yet to be shipped ones, but not 6months retroactive. 

Sent from my Droid Maxx using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mumbojumboo

Kid9P said:


> If the light was received 2 weeks ago before the announcement of the new line, I can understand being upset.
> But six months ago, that's a bit of a stretch.
> 
> That's like if I complain that my Ipad mini was upgraded even though I purchased my version 6 months prior.
> I understand wanting the latest and the brightest, but complaining half a year later ?
> 
> If it bothers you that much, just sell it and be done with it.


hahahaha. I sure hope you didn't pay for the Ipad a couple years ago. I waited almost 3x's the amount of time that I have owned it and I paid for it 22 months ago.. It's not even about brightest or anything like that, 100 lumens is bright in the dark and the dark isn't all that dark... it's just the point. sorry all..... carry on.


----------



## Cerealand

So what did you want to happen? HDS to hold you order for another 6-7 months?


----------



## Kid9P

Mumbojumboo said:


> hahahaha. I sure hope you didn't pay for the Ipad a couple years ago. I waited almost 3x's the amount of time that I have owned it and I paid for it 22 months ago.. It's not even about brightest or anything like that, 100 lumens is bright in the dark and the dark isn't all that dark... it's just the point. sorry all..... carry on.




If the wait bothered you that much, Henry would have glady given you a refund at any given time.

Enjoy your HDS. :thumbsup:


----------



## cubebike

I received mine custom HCRI rotary today. I waited from 1 May 2013.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Mumbojumboo said:


> well, I do. So do many others. I wonder why Prometheus has an upgrade program? And I wonder why HDS upgraded the new lights before they were shipped That isn't what they ordered. Oh, yeah....that's why.


I have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Kid9P said:


> If the light was received 2 weeks ago before the announcement of the new line, I can understand being upset.


I don't understand even in that case. Whenever I buy something, it's with the expectation that something better is always just around the corner, so I evaluate a product on its own merits, decide if I feel it's worth the money, and don't much concern myself with what might be just down the road. It often surprises me that other people don't take the same approach.

This case is a little different, I suppose, because of the period of time that some people have been waiting, but I personally feel that Henry is doing right by filling all outstanding orders with his latest and greatest offering.


----------



## Kid9P

the.Mtn.Man said:


> This case is a little different, I suppose, because of the period of time that some people have been waiting, but I personally feel that Henry is doing right by filling all outstanding orders with his latest and greatest offering.




Agreed 100%


----------



## Mumbojumboo

Cerealand said:


> So what did you want to happen? HDS to hold you order for another 6-7 months?


At that point, I probably would have waited. In my eyes it's like paying full price for new car .....a 2012...but in 2014. NOS (new old stock) is only cool with antiques. sorry once again.


----------



## P_A_S_1

A few years ago I brought a new laptop computer, the best one they had available, and I specifically asked the sales people when the company expected to release the next version but was told they don't know. *Four* days after my purchase they released the new models, my top of the line laptop was offered as the mid level for $200 less. So by four days I could have saved $200 or had a better computer for the same price, needless to say I was disappointed, however I knew that was a possibility. Sometimes that's just the way it goes. (I actually went back to the store and they allowed me to return and upgrade for a $50 restocking fee, thought that was fair.)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I ordered my Rotary 200 on Oct.31,2013.
On Jan.17,2014,a HDS Rotary 250 showed up in my mailbox.
(Who doesn't love free upgrades..)

I was stunned speechless to find my new Rotary 250 in my mailbox after waiting 2 1/2 months.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Mumbojumboo said:


> At that point, I probably would have waited. In my eyes it's like paying full price for new car .....a 2012...but in 2014. NOS (new old stock) is only cool with antiques. sorry once again.


It has been repeatedly stated throughout this thread that Henry was quick to offer full refunds to anybody who felt the wait time was unacceptable. If you were that concerned about new models coming out in the meantime then you should have canceled your order and reordered when the new line was announce. You have no reason to complain.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Let's keep on topic, please.

Bill


----------



## bme

Ordered my first ever HDS a few days ago (custom rotary) Once waited two years(!) for a couple of Hexbrights, hopefully this will not take that long...


----------



## neutralwhite

would there really be a noticeable difference between say the 219B 85CRI, and the 219A 90+ HCRI?
thanks.


----------



## AZPops

bme said:


> Ordered my first ever HDS a few days ago (custom rotary) Once waited two years(!) for a couple of Hexbrights, hopefully this will not take that long...




It's unfortunate you weren't looking for a (new model 250lm) raised button back bezel Rotary. Cause it seems Brightguy still has it in-stock!


----------



## Hoosier Light

Well, I'm in. Just ordered a custom neutral rotary with black bezel and flush cap. 170 lumens with a great tint will really be something, I think. Hope for my sake (and Henry's) that production snags are a thing of the past.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

the.Mtn.Man said:


> It has been repeatedly stated throughout this thread that Henry was quick to offer full refunds to anybody who felt the wait time was unacceptable. If you were that concerned about new models coming out in the meantime then you should have canceled your order and reordered when the new line was announce. You have no reason to complain.


I was always told a few more weeks....and had no knowledge of a new line. The time difference from when I received to when people ordered and got new line was end of August to the end of Oct. Three months. They waited 2 1/2 months. I waited 16 months pretty lame. I just plain didn't know. Any who...





mumbo SEA HAWK carry by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## DaveSebring

Ordered a custom rotary on Jan 18th
Will post when it arrives,


----------



## Croquette

I cheated a little since i ordered via a retailer and not directly from hds. Both were delivered four days after the order.


----------



## KDM

Custom rotary ordered January 13th 2014....


----------



## gst138

I ordered my light on 10th January 2014. Was told it would be 4-6 weeks. At the 4 week stage I have just emailed and asked if there is any news, to be told they are waiting for a part and it could be another 4 weeks. Is this just the same old story that everyone is told. Much though I will wait for my light. I think that it would be more fair if it was on the website that there was stock available rather than to let people order and then hang about waiting for their purchase.


----------



## Grizzman

I ordered a neutral 170 Clicky in early October as part of Illumination Supply's special offering. The expected (or hoped) delivery date was supposed to be mid December, but the first batch wasn't delivered until mid January. This delay was due to a bad batch of reflectors.

It seems the 2nd batch of lights is also delayed to Illumination Supply due to a lack of reflectors. It seems Henry's supply issues are somewhat improved, but hardly resolved.


----------



## KDM

I also ordered one from IL, toward the end of the promotional price and offer. Sounds like it will indeed be a little while longer.


----------



## Luciaro

Ordered one from Henry and one from batterystation


----------



## Cerealand

November 5, 2013 from IS.


----------



## dajab77

the.Mtn.Man said:


> It's usually best to increase Henry's estimates by a factor of 4.


Very true, we have come to realize that this is usually the case. Now that I'm a member of the production delay club, ordered on Nov 9,2013 from IS. I own four HDS lights and this is the first time I've been stuck at this "four weeks" traffic jam. By stating "There is currently a significant backlog so it may take a few weeks to ship new orders" on HDS web site and still taking new orders, one could almost feel mislead, when unknowingly ordering from that website. Not a great way to run any business. Great lights, customer service,worth every penny, not so great communication on website. This is my observation.


----------



## gst138

So is thare any update as to time scales. I was told about 4weeks. That was 4weeks ago. I will email Henry soon just wanted to know if anyone hear knew anything


----------



## 9881255

I ordered Jan 31, 2014. At the 4 week mark, I called & was told they expect the reflectors in by the end of March. Fingers crossed & hope this helps others out there waiting!


----------



## Stoneking

9881255 said:


> I ordered Jan 31, 2014. At the 4 week mark, I called & was told they expect the reflectors in by the end of March. Fingers crossed & hope this helps others out there waiting!



I wouldn't get too excited. As of mid March I was told my order was 6 weeks out. So that would mean end of April. We'll see, if not I'm canceling. With the amount of dates and timeframes I've been given I'm starting to lose count. I just hope this is worth the wait. I don't see myself doing business with HDS ever again. I would have canceled after the original timeframe I was given passed, however no one else offers a rotary functioning flashlight that I'm aware of. Too bad, someone could really capitalize on this design.


----------



## gst138

I feel the same way, I held off ordering because of the long waits and then people seemed to be getting their lights so I ordered. I don't want to cancel and I think that HDS lights capitalise on the fact that what they offer is unique. Very poor customer service though. I will hang in there but would not order again, certainly not directly from HDS.


----------



## whorton5

I have an HDS U60XR #2370 from 2006 that still runs well and is my most used flashlight by a factor of 10. Looks like the same old wait times. I come back every few years to see if anything has changed. When it does, I will order another.


----------



## 9881255

I've waited 6 months on an NFA item before thanks to Dana Pickles, so this ain't nuthin'! The new 250 rotarys have pretty much every option I need on a daily basis plus! I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## Stoneking

9881255 said:


> I've waited 6 months on an NFA item before thanks to Dana Pickles, so this ain't nuthin'! The new 250 rotarys have pretty much every option I need on a daily basis plus! I'm in it for the long haul!




I just find it crazy! 30+ years in business, really! I deal with people on eBay that have been selling for 5 years, thousands of customers, without a single complaint. And not just resellers, manufacturers.
You would think 30+ years you would stop quoting people 4-6 weeks when you don't even have materials in stock to make the light! I don't care what anyone says $200+ for a flashlight is expensive and deserves better customer service than this! And a 4 month wait is ridiculous, I wouldn't have ordered if I knew this ahead of time. 
I'm waiting until the end of April, that's it, I'm canceling if I get another BS update!


----------



## 9881255

Today made 8 weeks for me. I called for an update. Still waiting on reflectors. Said expecting them first of April & they would be pushing a LOT of orders out then. Just an update for folks waiting like myself.


----------



## dajab77

Stoneking said:


> I just find it crazy! 30+ years in business, really! I deal with people on eBay that have been selling for 5 years, thousands of customers, without a single complaint. And not just resellers, manufacturers.
> You would think 30+ years you would stop quoting people 4-6 weeks when you don't even have materials in stock to make the light! I don't care what anyone says $200+ for a flashlight is expensive and deserves better customer service than this! And a 4 month wait is ridiculous, I wouldn't have ordered if I knew this ahead of time.
> I'm waiting until the end of April, that's it, I'm canceling if I get another BS update!



Well said. +1

And to 9881255, thanks for the update. Just be cautious of what the first of April stands for


----------



## heatx

Ordered mine on 3/10... Had no idea that the wait time was longer than they stated in the initial email I received. I guess I'm in this for the long haul.


----------



## Stoneking

heatx said:


> Ordered mine on 3/10... Had no idea that the wait time was longer than they stated in the initial email I received. I guess I'm in this for the long haul.




Yeah, I don't think they like offering up information like this. It's bad for sales if you tell everyone orders will take upwards of a year. 
Welcome to the line.


----------



## thedoc007

Stoneking said:


> Yeah, I don't think they like offering up information like this. It's bad for sales if you tell everyone orders will take upwards of a year.
> Welcome to the line.



I've said it before, but I think it bears repeating. If you wait patiently and ignore the fact that the quoted times are LIES (when the quote is an order of magnitude different from reality, exaggeration doesn't cover it), there is no incentive for the seller to update his practices. If people stop buying them, practices will change. Patience is not a virtue when it allows horrible customer service to continue in perpetuity.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

thedoc007 said:


> I've said it before, but I think it bears repeating. If you wait patiently and ignore the fact that the quoted times are LIES (when the quote is an order of magnitude different from reality, exaggeration doesn't cover it), there is no incentive for the seller to update his practices. If people stop buying them, practices will change. Patience is not a virtue when it allows horrible customer service to continue in perpetuity.



I don't know anything about Henry's customer service or why it takes so long for his lights to ship. I just know I am not going to order a light that takes a year or more to ship! I would not mind having one but I do not want one that bad.


----------



## flashlight nut

I can understand a little frustration with the communication from HDS about updates but I think the attacks on Henry's character are over the top. Henry is a one man show and obviously these flashlights are not what pays the mortgage. If you call him he answers the phone, if you email him he responds, if you want your money back he refunds it. I too ordered a flashlight on 1/12. When it arrives I will be happy. In the mean time life goes on with my other dozen flashlights. I really don't think the personal attacks are warranted. At the end of the day it's just a freakin flashlight.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

This thread is devoted to members who have ordered an HDS flashlight. The key words in the thread title are "you" and "your". Those who are posting negative comments and have not ordered an HDS are "TROLLING", to keep the pot stirred, thus serving no useful purpose other than being righteous. No more trolling please. 

Bill


----------



## rpm00

Ordered my first HDS (Rotary 250) on March 27th from Thor's Leather. Can't wait!


----------



## heatx

I really do think it'll be worth the wait. I've never actually handled one but everything I've heard so far, besides the insane shipping times, has been good.


----------



## gst138

Well it is the first of April. I am hopeful that the reflectors will be delivered and my light will be in the batch to be completed and delivered. I don't want to keep bugging Henry so if anyone has any updates please post on here.


----------



## neutralwhite

of all the lights i have ever known, HDS is the most sought after light by the looks of things.


----------



## gst138

I certainly hope so, I have bought the light as a result of all the recommendations from here. It will not be the most powerful light that I own but will have the most features. Bought it with money that I got for Christmas so hoping that it arrives soon as I have had a long wait. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## Stoneking

Updates? Anyone?


----------



## yoyoman

I bought my Executive 200 Clicky from UT when it was in stock. I like it a lot and pre-ordered the Nichia 219B from IS. The problem sourcing reflectors is holding up that pre-order. I'm willing to wait and I know some people backed out and got refunds. It is a shame that Henry is having sourcing problems and I hope he works them out. I would love to see the design updated so it could use 18650 cells and this can't be done with sourcing problems.


----------



## AZPops

yoyoman said:


> I bought my Executive 200 Clicky from UT when it was in stock. I like it a lot and pre-ordered the Nichia 219B from IS. The problem sourcing reflectors is holding up that pre-order. I'm willing to wait and I know some people backed out and got refunds. It is a shame that Henry is having sourcing problems and I hope he works them out. I would love to see the design updated so it could use 18650 cells and this can't be done with sourcing problems.




Yeah, I guess it is the reflectors that's messing with the orders. I ordered a Rotary / EDC Tactical flush tail cap 123 battery compartment this morning and it's shipped.


:tinfoil:


----------



## KDM

Where did you order from?


----------



## neutralwhite

quick!.



AZPops said:


> Yeah, I guess it is the reflectors that's messing with the orders. I ordered a Rotary / EDC Tactical flush tail cap 123 battery compartment this morning and it's shipped.
> 
> 
> :tinfoil:


----------



## kbuzbee

yoyoman said:


> pre-ordered the Nichia 219B from IS.



Did the same, Monday. This will be my first ever HDS and I am both excited and kinda terrified. I've come to love the Nichia 219 LED but the explanation of the UI has me more than a little intimidated. It seems very complicated. My current favorite UI is the RRT01. Simple single ring. That I can handle 

Can I handle this thing?

Ken


----------



## neutralwhite

same here, Jason at Prometheus lights told me he has a HDS & for the life of him, he can't still seem to work out the programming!.
that's scary enough coming from someone who knows his stuff, so who am I ?.
damn...
:sick2:


kbuzbee said:


> Did the same, Monday. This will be my first ever HDS and I am both excited and kinda terrified. I've come to love the Nichia 219 LED but the explanation of the UI has me more than a little intimidated. It seems very complicated. My current favorite UI is the RRT01. Simple single ring. That I can handle
> 
> Can I handle this thing?
> 
> Ken


----------



## kbuzbee

Wow! I hear you. If Jason can't figure it out, I'm dead meat 

Ken


----------



## neutralwhite

time for a refund!.
..I want to get a refund from IS, but there is something just keeping me holding on. 
there is something so good about this light worth just holding onto the order!. 

hold on. 




kbuzbee said:


> Wow! I hear you. If Jason can't figure it out, I'm dead meat
> 
> Ken


----------



## yoyoman

I'm holding on, too. I like my CW version, but a neutral one would be very nice indeed.

And the programming isn't that hard. You just have to read the instructions 10 or 20 times and then go step by step with the light. The stock settings are nice - I just wanted to tweak them and get my fingerprints on the light so it feels like it is really mine.


----------



## AZPops

KDM said:


> Where did you order from?




HDS.


:tinfoil:


----------



## AZPops

kbuzbee said:


> Did the same, Monday. This will be my first ever HDS and I am both excited and kinda terrified. I've come to love the Nichia 219 LED but the explanation of the UI has me more than a little intimidated. It seems very complicated. My current favorite UI is the RRT01. Simple single ring. That I can handle
> 
> Can I handle this thing?
> 
> Ken




No worries, IMO you're gonna love the light! You'll find when you receive it, that there isn't any light with the design of Henry's Rotary.


:tinfoil:


----------



## Stoneking

AZPops said:


> Yeah, I guess it is the reflectors that's messing with the orders. I ordered a Rotary / EDC Tactical flush tail cap 123 battery compartment this morning and it's shipped.
> 
> 
> :tinfoil:




How is this possible? So if I cancel my order I've been waiting 3 months for, then place a brand new order, does that mean it will ship right away?!?!
Can anyone else confirm they are shipping orders? Would love a solid update.


----------



## AZPops

Stoneking said:


> *How is this possible?* So if I cancel my order I've been waiting 3 months for, then place a brand new order, does that mean it will ship right away?!?!
> Can anyone else confirm they are shipping orders? Would love a solid update.




It's *only* the battery compartment and flush tail cap listed in Henry's accessory page in is web site, and not the whole light.


:tinfoil:


----------



## gst138

ore I email Henry (yet again) requesting an update can anyone tell me if they have heard if the refelctors arrived on April 1st or was this an April fools prank.


----------



## neutralwhite

LOL,...



gst138 said:


> ore I email Henry (yet again) requesting an update can anyone tell me if they have heard if the refelctors arrived on April 1st or was this an April fools prank.


----------



## gst138

Emailed Henry today. The reflectors were not delivered, and he is chasing a new shop. No idea on a time frame for this.


----------



## Kid9P

It will be a while in my opinion.
Once he finds a new shop, samples will have to be made first and meet Henry's standards.
That could take some time.


----------



## KDM

gst138 said:


> Emailed Henry today. The reflectors were not delivered, and he is chasing a new shop. No idea on a time frame for this.



You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## gst138

I wish I was. I have been waiting three months now. I know people will say that it is worth the wait but I actually feel like the marketing of these lights is an out and out lie. There is nothing on the website to say that the lights are not available for immediate purchase. Also I find it hard to understand why a new shop is being sought purely because an order has not been fulfilled as promised. Surely if they are able to produce the reflectors it would be quicker to chase them up than start afresh.

It is funny that there were plenty of updates around the time of the shot show, which were nicley timed to advertise the new tactical light but very little comunication since then. As you can see I am getting a little fed up


----------



## Snareman

Scratching my head... this story sounds strangely familiar... :thinking: Now I don't feel so bad for canceling the order for the new light that I placed in January. I'll hang on to my $250 for now I guess. They are great lights and I love the 2 I have, but I just don't understand how he can have such continuous sourcing issues. I know Henry is picky and I appreciate him wanting to get us top quality lights, but I just don't get how the problems can be so endless.


----------



## Brasso

I don't even remember when I ordered my last one. About 4 or 5 months ago. It will surprise one day and just show up I guess. I have plenty of other lights in the mean time.


----------



## Stoneking

That's it for me. If I'm not going to see this light by the end of April I'm out. You can be sure I will never order one again. I will also be sharing this experience with all my friends who have been waiting to see my light before they placed orders. 
I have had enough. I was so excited about this light, now I am just pissed!


----------



## Houdiny

Hi there!
The reflectors have not been delivered? That's all? I mean if I expected a delivery and it wasn't delivered in time, I'd take a look into the online tracking or call the supplier and not just give up...
I reckon since he's a professional Henry is doing the same, but I hate the fact the people who are waiting 4+Months don't get a bit more information on this.
I'm seriously thinking about canceling my order from IS right now.


----------



## Kid9P

gst138 said:


> It is funny that there were plenty of updates around the time of the shot show, which were nicley timed to advertise the new tactical light but very little comunication since then. As you can see I am getting a little fed up




Unfortunately, I'm feeling the same way. I've been waiting years for a 17670 tube for any ACME threaded HDS light.
A pictured prototype was thrown around during the shot show period stating these would be available soon, now silence.
What happened to those cool updates that got everyone excited?

I was one of the lucky ones that scored a 250 lumen tactical when a handful were released. It's my EDC and an amazing light. It's a shame that a simple accessory such as a 17670 tube is yet to exist.

I've given up asking Henry about it. I have a handful of emails from him always saying "in a few months".
Just disappointed because I'm a big fan of his lights and own at least 1 model of every light he has made since the 
Arc 4+ days.


----------



## neutralwhite

cancelling crosses my mind most days. 
what to do.

:-(


----------



## Stoneking

neutralwhite said:


> cancelling crosses my mind most days.
> what to do.
> 
> :-(




I'm only canceling because I NEED a flashlight for work. I came to order an HDS because I was told they are top of the line, most reliable. I am not rich, I spent far more than I should have placing this order. However, the amount of garbage flashlights I have gone through is disturbing.
As much as I would love to get a hold of such a quality light, it doesn't appear as though that is going to happen anytime soon. So what do I do, continue using unreliable lights for work? Hope I don't get into some accident at work due to an unreliable flashlight? Because that's what I've been doing since I placed this $270 order over 3 months ago.
I'm not a collector of flashlights, nor will I ever be. 

Sorry to ramble. If you can afford to wait, then wait. I can't!


----------



## neutralwhite

:mecry:


Stoneking said:


> I'm only canceling because I NEED a flashlight for work. I came to order an HDS because I was told they are top of the line, most reliable. I am not rich, I spent far more than I should have placing this order. However, the amount of garbage flashlights I have gone through is disturbing.
> As much as I would love to get a hold of such a quality light, it doesn't appear as though that is going to happen anytime soon. So what do I do, continue using unreliable lights for work? Hope I don't get into some accident at work due to an unreliable flashlight? Because that's what I've been doing since I placed this $270 order over 3 months ago.
> I'm not a collector of flashlights, nor will I ever be.
> 
> Sorry to ramble. If you can afford to wait, then wait. I can't!


----------



## doctordun

The more people who cancel is great for me. It moves me up in line.:twothumbs

I own two HDS lights and they have quickly become my EDC lights . All the rest of my motley collection sits in a cabinet gathering dust.


----------



## neutralwhite

this is why I'm just about holding on. I can't let go otherwise I'm right at the back again. no way!. 



doctordun said:


> The more people who cancel is great for me. It moves me up in line.:twothumbs
> 
> I own two HDS lights and they have quickly become my EDC lights . All the rest of my motley collection sits in a cabinet gathering dust.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

This is what has happened:
At time of SHOT SHOW, I went with Henry to SHOT, and had been working a few weeks putting lights together for him.
A shipment of new reflectors was supposed to be delivered by the time we returned from SHOT. They were, and they were all crap. NONE of the delivered reflectors could be used as the vendor did not make them to the specifications that they were given.
The vendor then became very difficult to get a hold of, and when that did happen, he stated his father had died and things were a bit of a mess there. (this is the owner who has machinists working for him). Henry explained the problem with the reflectors (they shipped straight cone shaped reflectors rather than having a parabola.
Since then, we have been waiting for them to deliver usable reflectors. Once they are delivered, they still need to go to another shop to have the reflective coating applied.
I haven't posted many updates as I don't see Henry to put lights together as there are not the parts for me to do so.
When I do see Henry (should see him later this week), I'll get all the info I can and post it here.
I have encouraged Henry to purchase CNC machines and start the process of making the parts in house. He has taken that very seriously and looks like this will happen. Knowing Henry for several years, all the delays have been caused by vendors (not the same ones) regarding him outsourcing the manufacture of those parts. I'm truly hoping that this comes to fruition as it would allow HDS to move forward. At SHOT, we thought we had all the vendors on board and making what we needed for the lights, but unfortunately, it just takes one to shut down production. Again, just another reason for moving production in house.
I don't blame a single person for cancelling their order. I can only update with what info I get from Henry. Does is suck? Oh yes! There are lots of plans for new models, tubes, etc. and everything comes to a standstill because of a vendor. I've also been trying to get Henry to get several vendors to produce the same parts so that one will not hold up production when they fail to deliver as promised.
This IS what pays the mortgage for Henry, so if you think you are frustrated with the delays, imagine how he feels. Reading some of the posts, it seems some folks think he is just sitting around with his thumb up his derriere and doing nothing, which could not be further from the truth. 
Are the lights worth the wait? I think yes, but this a decision everyone has to make for themselves.

I will try to update more often when there is news to update. Like I said before, I will see Henry later this week for pizza and beer and will get all the info I can.


----------



## neutralwhite

BIG thanks...



Hogokansatsukan said:


> This is what has happened:
> At time of SHOT SHOW, I went with Henry to SHOT, and had been working a few weeks putting lights together for him.
> A shipment of new reflectors was supposed to be delivered by the time we returned from SHOT. They were, and they were all crap. NONE of the delivered reflectors could be used as the vendor did not make them to the specifications that they were given.
> The vendor then became very difficult to get a hold of, and when that did happen, he stated his father had died and things were a bit of a mess there. (this is the owner who has machinists working for him). Henry explained the problem with the reflectors (they shipped straight cone shaped reflectors rather than having a parabola.
> Since then, we have been waiting for them to deliver usable reflectors. Once they are delivered, they still need to go to another shop to have the reflective coating applied.
> I haven't posted many updates as I don't see Henry to put lights together as there are not the parts for me to do so.
> When I do see Henry (should see him later this week), I'll get all the info I can and post it here.
> I have encouraged Henry to purchase CNC machines and start the process of making the parts in house. He has taken that very seriously and looks like this will happen. Knowing Henry for several years, all the delays have been caused by vendors (not the same ones) regarding him outsourcing the manufacture of those parts. I'm truly hoping that this comes to fruition as it would allow HDS to move forward. At SHOT, we thought we had all the vendors on board and making what we needed for the lights, but unfortunately, it just takes one to shut down production. Again, just another reason for moving production in house.
> I don't blame a single person for cancelling their order. I can only update with what info I get from Henry. Does is suck? Oh yes! There are lots of plans for new models, tubes, etc. and everything comes to a standstill because of a vendor. I've also been trying to get Henry to get several vendors to produce the same parts so that one will not hold up production when they fail to deliver as promised.
> This IS what pays the mortgage for Henry, so if you think you are frustrated with the delays, imagine how he feels. Reading some of the posts, it seems some folks think he is just sitting around with his thumb up his derriere and doing nothing, which could not be further from the truth.
> Are the lights worth the wait? I think yes, but this a decision everyone has to make for themselves.
> 
> I will try to update more often when there is news to update. Like I said before, I will see Henry later this week for pizza and beer and will get all the info I can.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

I think the issue still stands that Henry could be more forthcoming with at least a note on the main page of the website alerting customers to the delay.


----------



## doctordun

I've always been much more forgiving if someone or something is going to be late, if I am being contacted in a timely manner about the delay. 
I believe that most of the bad feelings on this forum come from the fact that there is little or no proactive communication to the people who have paid their money with an expectation of delivery based on what they see on the website.


----------



## Stoneking

neutralwhite said:


> this is why I'm just about holding on. I can't let go otherwise I'm right at the back again. no way!.




OH GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## gst138

doctordun said:


> I've always been much more forgiving if someone or something is going to be late, if I am being contacted in a timely manner about the delay.
> I believe that most of the bad feelings on this forum come from the fact that there is little or no proactive communication to the people who have paid their money with an expectation of delivery based on what they see on the website.



That is my biggest gripe. I can understand that Henry wants it right. After all I guess this is why we want HDS lights. A lone one the main site even if it is just a quick update would keep everyone up rto date with what is happening. Stoll holding on to my order though


----------



## Bullzeyebill

gst138;4413228. Still holding on to my order though[/QUOTE said:


> Me too. Some CPF members have met Henry at SHOT shows, me included. When I talk to Henry I get the sense of someone who is very committed to his work. He will talk your leg off, enthusiastically discussing the merits of his flashlights, and the work that goes into them. I walk away in awe of this guy, and totally respect him for it.
> 
> Bill


----------



## rpm00

Thank you for this update! It's very much appreciated. I'm also waiting patiently for my Rotary. It would also be helpful and respectful to the loyal HDS fans if you could encourage Henry to provide regular updates. At least every few weeks. Your post goes a long way in helping us understand and sympathize. It would be even better to hear it straight from him. 

Thanks again! 



Hogokansatsukan said:


> This is what has happened:
> At time of SHOT SHOW, I went with Henry to SHOT, and had been working a few weeks putting lights together for him.
> A shipment of new reflectors was supposed to be delivered by the time we returned from SHOT. They were, and they were all crap. NONE of the delivered reflectors could be used as the vendor did not make them to the specifications that they were given.
> The vendor then became very difficult to get a hold of, and when that did happen, he stated his father had died and things were a bit of a mess there. (this is the owner who has machinists working for him). Henry explained the problem with the reflectors (they shipped straight cone shaped reflectors rather than having a parabola.
> Since then, we have been waiting for them to deliver usable reflectors. Once they are delivered, they still need to go to another shop to have the reflective coating applied.
> I haven't posted many updates as I don't see Henry to put lights together as there are not the parts for me to do so.
> When I do see Henry (should see him later this week), I'll get all the info I can and post it here.
> I have encouraged Henry to purchase CNC machines and start the process of making the parts in house. He has taken that very seriously and looks like this will happen. Knowing Henry for several years, all the delays have been caused by vendors (not the same ones) regarding him outsourcing the manufacture of those parts. I'm truly hoping that this comes to fruition as it would allow HDS to move forward. At SHOT, we thought we had all the vendors on board and making what we needed for the lights, but unfortunately, it just takes one to shut down production. Again, just another reason for moving production in house.
> I don't blame a single person for cancelling their order. I can only update with what info I get from Henry. Does is suck? Oh yes! There are lots of plans for new models, tubes, etc. and everything comes to a standstill because of a vendor. I've also been trying to get Henry to get several vendors to produce the same parts so that one will not hold up production when they fail to deliver as promised.
> This IS what pays the mortgage for Henry, so if you think you are frustrated with the delays, imagine how he feels. Reading some of the posts, it seems some folks think he is just sitting around with his thumb up his derriere and doing nothing, which could not be further from the truth.
> Are the lights worth the wait? I think yes, but this a decision everyone has to make for themselves.
> 
> I will try to update more often when there is news to update. Like I said before, I will see Henry later this week for pizza and beer and will get all the info I can.


----------



## DucS2R

Hogokansatsukan--thanks for the update. I have appreciated your posts in the past and it seemed like things really picked up in a good way when you first started collaborating with Henry. I took your absence to be a bad sign, but am glad you are still in the loop. Have a lot of HDS lights and use them the most of any of my lights. Waited over a year for the rotary before I received it and am a few months on the tactical rotary. As long as you keep us up to date it is worth it to me to hang on. If the messages disappear so will I.

Again, thanks!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

DucS2R said:


> Hogokansatsukan--thanks for the update. I have appreciated your posts in the past and it seemed like things really picked up in a good way when you first started collaborating with Henry. I took your absence to be a bad sign, but am glad you are still in the loop. Have a lot of HDS lights and use them the most of any of my lights. Waited over a year for the rotary before I received it and am a few months on the tactical rotary. As long as you keep us up to date it is worth it to me to hang on. If the messages disappear so will I.
> 
> Again, thanks!



I'll update here once per week with what I find out from Henry. I've had some rather nasty personal things going on which have also taken up a good deal of my time and energy (international child abduction from spouse and nasty divorce). Think an HDS is expensive? Try an attorney who specializes in U.S. and Japanese international law. ACK!!!
Anyway, I will try to keep the forum more up to date on what is going on over at HDS. I'm going to be pushing Henry pretty hard tomorrow to get the CNC machines moved in house so this crap stops happening. I also went out today and met with a local machinist who I believe is capable of producing some of the parts and will be relaying that info to Henry as well.
I totally get peoples frustration. I loath it when folks order lights from me and then there is a huge wait. Drives me crazy.


----------



## sledhead

I'm sure things will get worked out. Just ordered a Black bezeled Rotary with flush switch........ is it done yet!!  Had some questions and they were answered very promptly. Excellent.

Seeing your post reminded me I'll need a holster!


----------



## Stoneking

Thought I might throw this out there. How hard is it to install a reflector? Also, is the reflector needed for the light to operate.

I ask because if it easy to install and the light can be used without a reflector, similar to the LensLight KO. Ship the light to customers who can do without the reflector until it is available. Then ship the reflector when it is available.

Just a thought.


----------



## neutralwhite

best wishes to Henry always.
HDS is HDS for a real good reason.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Thanks for your communication, and yes, trying to find an attorney for your situation must be BRUTAL..and slightly expensive. Sorry to hear about that.

Never a good idea putting all your eggs in one basket, and having just one vendor for a key part, ....for the product that 'pays the mortgage'. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kid9P

I wonder if these guys could meet Henry's needs.

http://www.phoenixelectroforms.com/index.html


----------



## Stoneking

Kid9P said:


> I wonder if these guys could meet Henry's needs.
> 
> http://www.phoenixelectroforms.com/index.html




Have you emailed this to him?


----------



## Vlk

neutralwhite said:


> best wishes to Henry always.
> HDS is HDS for a real good reason.



Damn. We are in for a long wait. I am quite certain that Henry could easily find shops to make anything he needs in other countries. Switzerland, Austria, Germany and Poland come to mind. Polish should be the cheapest, generally speaking. Why keep looking under Arizona cacti?


----------



## 9881255

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I'll update here once per week with what I find out from Henry. I've had some rather nasty personal things going on which have also taken up a good deal of my time and energy (international child abduction from spouse and nasty divorce). Think an HDS is expensive? Try an attorney who specializes in U.S. and Japanese international law. ACK!!!
> Anyway, I will try to keep the forum more up to date on what is going on over at HDS. I'm going to be pushing Henry pretty hard tomorrow to get the CNC machines moved in house so this crap stops happening. I also went out today and met with a local machinist who I believe is capable of producing some of the parts and will be relaying that info to Henry as well.
> I totally get peoples frustration. I loath it when folks order lights from me and then there is a huge wait. Drives me crazy.



Sorry to hear about what you're going through! Thanks for the update! I've been callin' HDS about once a month & tryin' to keep things updated with what I've heard, but I also don't wanna aggravate Henry with a bunch of phone calls.


----------



## Vlk

Another thing that I don't quite understand is why demand full payment in advance when you cannot really know the delivery dates but do suspect that there would be some delay. Since this is a very small business, some deposit is necessary, I guess, but full payment does not look good under the circumstances. Say, you collect 10000 orders $150 each on average, deliver in six months, and in the meantime invest most of it and get a good return. Everyone has to "pay the mortgage", that's not a very convincing argument.


----------



## :)>

Henry is a class act and I agree with Hogokansatsukan. I also understand how frustrating it could be to wait but it is also true that his lights are best of breed and when you get one or more, you will be very happy!


----------



## Stoneking

Vlk said:


> Another thing that I don't quite understand is why demand full payment in advance when you cannot really know the delivery dates but do suspect that there would be some delay. Since this is a very small business, some deposit is necessary, I guess, but full payment does not look good under the circumstances. Say, you collect 10000 orders $150 each on average, deliver in six months, and in the meantime invest most of it and get a good return. Everyone has to "pay the mortgage", that's not a very convincing argument.




Well said!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Vlk said:


> Another thing that I don't quite understand is why demand full payment in advance when you cannot really know the delivery dates but do suspect that there would be some delay. Since this is a very small business, some deposit is necessary, I guess, but full payment does not look good under the circumstances. Say, you collect 10000 orders $150 each on average, deliver in six months, and in the meantime invest most of it and get a good return. Everyone has to "pay the mortgage", that's not a very convincing argument.


Complaining about the delays and lack of communication is one thing, but practically accusing Henry of fraud is not at all acceptable.


----------



## Vlk

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Complaining about the delays and lack of communication is one thing, but practically accusing Henry of fraud is not at all acceptable.



This is not an accusation, it is hypothesizing. What I said can be applicable and can be not.
There are strange things going on.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Vlk said:


> This is not an accusation, it is hypothesizing. What I said can be applicable and can be not.
> There are strange things going on.



No more "hypothesizing", please. Go to the Underground Forum if you want to pursue this "hypothesize".

Bill


----------



## DucS2R

Again, thanks for your help and really sorry about your family issues. There is nothing worse or more important than something that threatens your kids. I wish you the best.
T


----------



## Vlk

Well, Bill, why don't you go there if you don't like it instead of playing gestapo here. How does this sound?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Vlk, please see this and take 5 days off to read it.

Bill


----------



## nbp

I am as big a supporter of Henry and HDS as anyone else, having had quite a number of his lights. But looking back at my emails with Henry I can see that the problems with suppliers have stretched back at least to mid 2011. That's when I had to wait for replacement lights for warranty work. I assume the problems started even a bit before that though I can't recall exactly. Even I am starting to find it absurd that in the span of 3 years HDS has not been able to find decent shops to do this work. I mean really, these are flashlights, they aren't that hard to make, especially since the complicated electronics aren't the problem but rather the machined parts! There are literally hundreds of machine shops around the country, making much more complicated things than knurled and threaded tubes. Thousands of other products have been designed, manufactured and rendered obsolete in the same span of time. I simply cannot understand this.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Why wait so long for a light with a tiny battery, and also quite expensive?

I wanted a 250 lumen with a 17670 battery, but now, I rather go with Malkoff, they have never failed me.


----------



## Stoneking

Rafael Jimenez said:


> Why wait so long for a light with a tiny battery, and also quite expensive?
> 
> I wanted a 250 lumen with a 17670 battery, but now, I rather go with Malkoff, they have never failed me.




The selector ring is what I'm here waiting for. Every time I use a flashlight I wish I could adjust the brightness to whatever I want. Are there any Malkoffs with a rotary style selector ring?


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

No, only high and low, but both seem just right. They are super well made flashlights. Also you can select a light with one or two 18650 or two 14500. 

There is plenty information here at CPF on these lights, and they also have a great deal of fans.

I would also enjoy a HDS rotary but I'll wait for one here at the CPFmarketplace, I don't like the idea of paying full price and have no idea of delivery dates.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Had pizza and beer with Henry last night and so here is the update.
There were two machine shops doing reflectors. One shop, the one I posted about before, turned out cone shaped reflectors instead of with a parabola. Still waiting on that shop to supply reflectors according to spec. There was another shop as well that also was supplying tubes. Henry has been unable to contact this shop in the last two weeks and the phone at the shop is now disconnected (i.e. it is out of business).
He has another shop in CA that should have first articles to Henry in 2 weeks. If these are to spec, then that shop will become a supplier.
One of the issues he has with machine shops, is that the orders from HDS are relatively small, and then seem to get low priority from the shops. He had recently contacted one of the machine shops that Novatac used, and they flat out said they would not do small batches and it was not worth their time.
Henry does not simply use shops in Arizona. He has used and is using shops all over the U.S. It does make it easier when one can stop by the shop and talk with the owner however.
He has gotten a few quotes on getting his own CNC machine and doing it in house, which I have encouraged. The supply problems did start in 2011 when the main shop he used changed management and quality turned to crap.
It's very difficult to give a good estimate on when these will ship. If the shop in CA works out, lights could ship in a month, if it does not... still waiting on the other shop. The reflectors then have to go to another place to get the reflective coating put on. Then that shop, who has done good work in the past, could screw them up at that point. Yes, that has happened in the past as well. If Henry were a bit less finicky about the quality, could be shipping lights now, but then they wouldn't be what everyone expects from an HDS light.

Shipping lights without reflectors is not possible. The reflector acts as part of the heat sink.

This is immensely frustrating for everyone. If you think something "funny" is going on, cancel your order. You will get an immediate refund. I certainly don't blame anyone for this course of action.

I find it frustrating that I can't give a good estimate on the timeline here.

Not sure this update helps anyone, but that is what is currently going on.


----------



## Ti²C

thanks for the update Hogokansatsukan.


----------



## eff

Hogokansatsukan said:


> One of the issues he has with machine shops, is that the orders from HDS are relatively small, and then seem to get low priority from the shops. He had recently contacted one of the machine shops that Novatac used, and they flat out said they would not do small batches and it was not worth their time.



I was thinking maybe Henry should get in touch with Don's supplier. I suppose the amount of McGizmo lights sold each year would be close or even lower than the number of lights HDS is selling. So I guess there would be no objection from that supplier to fullfill Henry's orders.
What do you think ?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

I thought Don (McGizmo) machined his own parts.


----------



## nbp

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I thought Don (McGizmo) machined his own parts.



No. Only prototypes and one-offs for his own fun. His stock item parts are machined by a shop on the mainland and he assembles everything.


----------



## Imon

I've been away from CPF for a few months and I'm sad to see that Henry still hasn't sorted out his supplier issues.

That said, I've been a huge fan of HDS lights ever since I bought my first one 5 years ago - I still EDC my Clicky every day. 
I'm disappointed that one of our members would accuse Henry of engaging in some kind of pyramid scheme. If you have any questions or concerns just send him an email or call him - my experience has been that he is very prompt to respond to all inquiries.


----------



## neutralwhite

thanks for the update. 
Henry must be doing something good; HDS is BIG, if not the biggest talked about light here on CPF!. 
lovecpf


----------



## DaveSebring

Thanks for the update ! And I am sorry to hear everyone is having so much trouble in their lives right now, it can only get better.

I have two lights on order and I am willing to wait for things to get sorted out. 

I want HDS lights and if that means I have to wait, so be it.

Dave 



Hogokansatsukan said:


> Had pizza and beer with Henry last night and so here is the update.
> There were two machine shops doing reflectors. One shop, the one I posted about before, turned out cone shaped reflectors instead of with a parabola. Still waiting on that shop to supply reflectors according to spec. There was another shop as well that also was supplying tubes. Henry has been unable to contact this shop in the last two weeks and the phone at the shop is now disconnected (i.e. it is out of business).
> He has another shop in CA that should have first articles to Henry in 2 weeks. If these are to spec, then that shop will become a supplier.
> One of the issues he has with machine shops, is that the orders from HDS are relatively small, and then seem to get low priority from the shops. He had recently contacted one of the machine shops that Novatac used, and they flat out said they would not do small batches and it was not worth their time.
> Henry does not simply use shops in Arizona. He has used and is using shops all over the U.S. It does make it easier when one can stop by the shop and talk with the owner however.
> He has gotten a few quotes on getting his own CNC machine and doing it in house, which I have encouraged. The supply problems did start in 2011 when the main shop he used changed management and quality turned to crap.
> It's very difficult to give a good estimate on when these will ship. If the shop in CA works out, lights could ship in a month, if it does not... still waiting on the other shop. The reflectors then have to go to another place to get the reflective coating put on. Then that shop, who has done good work in the past, could screw them up at that point. Yes, that has happened in the past as well. If Henry were a bit less finicky about the quality, could be shipping lights now, but then they wouldn't be what everyone expects from an HDS light.
> 
> Shipping lights without reflectors is not possible. The reflector acts as part of the heat sink.
> 
> This is immensely frustrating for everyone. If you think something "funny" is going on, cancel your order. You will get an immediate refund. I certainly don't blame anyone for this course of action.
> 
> I find it frustrating that I can't give a good estimate on the timeline here.
> 
> Not sure this update helps anyone, but that is what is currently going on.


----------



## KDM

Hogokansatsukan, I hope everything works out for you especially with children involved. I also feel your pain with the attorney fees, been there done that. Thanks for all the updates along the way. I really want to order a holster in the near future, plain one small as possible.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please, no more quotes of Hogokansatsukan's long post. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## 9881255

Thanks for the update Hogo! The new 250 has everything I need. I'm in for the long haul!


----------



## neutralwhite

HDS Rocks, Henry Rocks.
Soon these will be posts of pure happiness ...


----------



## whorton5

I have had my HDS EDC light since early 2006. Been back to Henry once when I dropped it on concrete and it wouldn't work. Returned to me within a week. I want a second HDS, but will wait until this supply issue is fixed or he quits making them.


----------



## bighair

Hello all,

I ordered a EDC-R1B-250 on april 3rd, and received the confirmation mail "should ship in 4 - 6 weeks."

In the meantime I bought a EDC-E1S-200 from Outdoortac (one of the dealers in HDS website) that had a few in stock. 
I received it after 1 week (for the price of a 250 on HDS site).

There were still available stocks of EDC (170 and 200 lumen) on outdoortac today for those who cannot wait like me!

Carl


----------



## 9881255

For those of in the states, that's almost twice what I paid for my 250. $332.87ud to be exact plus shipping.


----------



## Luminaire

Perhaps Henry might think about putting his prices up by 10% or 20%. That would help him solve his supply problems and speed up production. No none wants to pay more for a flashlight but, I think many of us would be prepared to pay a lot more if the delivery dates could be brought down to a few days rather than months. Anyway, just my two cents worth.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Luminaire said:


> Perhaps Henry might think about putting his prices up by 10% or 20%. That would help him solve his supply problems and speed up production. No none wants to pay more for a flashlight but, I think many of us would be prepared to pay a lot more if the delivery dates could be brought down to a few days rather than months. Anyway, just my two cents worth.



I know Henry is trying very hard to not have any price increase, even if it effects the profit margin. I should find out some more into tomorrow and will post when I know more.


----------



## ma tumba

My two cents: Henry has continued to produce pieces of art for us in hard times when the world is more and more dominated by all sorts of Chinese rubbish. There were other people here who made 1st class stuff but gave up and now we have to post in WTB section for months to no avail. Where are those Mac's lights, Muyshondt lights? Let us thank Henry for going on.


----------



## gst138

Hogo

Thanks for keeping us updated. I would rather see it on here than have to keep bothering Henry


----------



## eff

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I know Henry is trying very hard to not have any price increase, even if it effects the profit margin. I should find out some more into tomorrow and will post when I know more.



I guess Henry is right. There's psychological barrier or limit on the price an individual is willing to pay for a flashlight. 
Some here will happily buy a 500$ light. Others won't spend more than 100 bucks.
I sure do appreciate the quality of HDS products. But I think Henry hit the nail on the maximum price.
They may be made out of aluminium or titanium, clicky or rotary. They may be custom lights or mass produced. In the end, the only thing a flashlight will do, is light up the dark. 
How much are you willing to pay for this ?

(Now if HDS lights could make some coffee, or help you write some reports, that would justify a 20% price increase )


----------



## Cerealand

I think Henry can increase the price and be just fine. The HDS is a unique light that nothing else can match in the same price range.

As a consumer, I hope the prices stay the same, however, I have seen businesses fail or close due to not raising prices even thought their cost goes up.


----------



## doctordun

I know that my psychological limit is what Henry's lights are currently priced at. 
Luckily, I have received all my orders from him.
I am just waiting for his current supply issue to resolve, so I can order another.
I have no idea why I want a another HDS. It seems I have a sickness that a lot of people on this forum have, when it comes to multiple HDS lights.


----------



## Random Dan

Part of the reason I love HDS is the reasonable price.


----------



## KDM

Doctordun, I have the same sickness. I have two rotarys, four clickys, and a twisty. I have a order placed for a clicky and rotary now. :sick2:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

OK. I fell down today and didn't get a chance to talk with Henry, but I will make sure I do tomorrow. Sorry. Custody dispute took precedence.


----------



## Vlk

Bullzeyebill said:


> Vlk, please see this and take 5 days off to read it.
> 
> Bill



Back from the prison Mr. Blue put me in. Freedom of speech, I love it.
We won't get the lights until the end of May for sure. And that's optimistic.
The fact remains - Henry uses our money for long periods of time without good explanation.


----------



## doctordun

Vik, You are not on a street corner using your "Freedom of Speech". You are on a forum that you joined and agreed to it's rules. Big difference.
Hope things smooth out.


----------



## 9881255

Vlk said:


> Back from the prison Mr. Blue put me in. Freedom of speech, I love it.
> We won't get the lights until the end of May for sure. And that's optimistic.
> The fact remains - Henry uses our money for long periods of time without good explanation.



Just call & get a refund....


----------



## Stoneking

I do understand Vik's frustration, I feel it is completely warranted. I don't feel that Henry is doing anything fraudulent. However paying full price for something you'll get.... uh...... I don't know, whenever I guess. That's a little more irritating.

I really like the design of the rotary, hopefully someday I will actually be able to use it in real life.

In the meantime I've picked up a Novatac 120E and a 120P. Maybe I'll spring for the Sunwayman V11R, it seems to be a little similar to the HDS Rotary design.

I also kind of find it funny that their isn't another CPForum with the title "When did you order your..."


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

His frustration at not receiving his light in a timely manner and not receiving updates from Henry is warranted. His implying that Henry is doing something underhanded is not.


----------



## stevieo

if you need instant gratification don't buy an hds. be patient or ask for a refund.

if henry had to read the thousands of delivery questions he would not have time to build lights. grow some patience.

i read enough about the light & wait times before i placed my order.

all you really need to know is that it could take a year or two, forever or never to get your HDS. just cancel your order & ask for a refund. all the better for the next in line. exacting production takes time.

i ordered from an hds retailer. billed when shipped policy. i never inquired about the eta. after about 6 months figured it was never going to materialize & put it out of mind. maybe 5 or 6 months or more i rec'd an email inquiring if i still wanted the light.

the HDS is a high quality light. one of my favorites.

i buy lights that arrive right away but with quality problems that may take a couple of months to fix.


----------



## Stoneking

the.Mtn.Man - I've made some pretty coarse comments on here myself, it is very frustrating. But, I understand what your saying.

Stevio - Thanks. I've been looking at the Sunwayman for a little while, does it have a quality feel to it? The Novatac are a little cheap feeling, they say "Made in USA".


----------



## Vlk

the.Mtn.Man said:


> His frustration at not receiving his light in a timely manner and not receiving updates from Henry is warranted. His implying that Henry is doing something underhanded is not.



I would have less frustration if I didn't need the light by a specific date, it was supposed to be a gift. And I ordered well in advance.
As for my different kind of unhappiness, I would appreciate if Henry could explain why he needs full payment upfront in a situation of uncertain delivery times. I never encountered anything like that before. As an example, when you order Randall knife directly from them you do have to put $50 non-refundable deposit which is about 10% or so depending on model. I just don't remember whether it is $50 per knife or per order. The wait time is usually four or five years, when you order they tell you the approximate month of delivery.
Mtn.Man, you jump to conclusions without knowing anything including what Henry thinks.
I do keep in touch with Henry, send him a message every month. He always replies within the same day. Since there appears to be no real outside pressure on him, he can continue this business practice for as long as he delivers great lights within two years of ordering.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Here is the update.
Spoke with Henry today and discussed quite a bit, but here is the dirt.
Henry received reflectors from one of the vendors today. He is checking them tonight to see if they are in spec. If they are, they will be sent to where the coating is done on them. That will take 2-3 weeks for them to finish. The reflectors will then be sent back to Henry nice, shiny, and reflective, and I will have to stop my consumption of copious amounts of rum to go over to his place and start producing lights. So, at the least, there will be a month before shipping. At the worst, the reflectors are crap and we have to wait for another to deliver as promised (tongue in cheak as the vendors NEVER have delivered on target or on time... Mulligans!).
I'm optimistic. The vendor that shipped these reflectors had previously made the "cone" reflectors. I think since they had to eat the cost on the others, they were much more careful on these. Let's all hope!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Vlk said:


> Back from the prison Mr. Blue put me in. Freedom of speech, I love it.
> We won't get the lights until the end of May for sure. And that's optimistic.
> The fact remains - Henry uses our money for long periods of time without good explanation.



Actually, he doesn't use your money. Tell him you want a refund, and you will get it ASAP. Now, if you asked for a refund and you didn't get it within 24 hours, then I would understand the concern. Yes, maybe he is putting it in the bank and making .0000001% on his investment. Not exactly a "long con".
So, I will ask.... Has ANYONE, ever ordered and HDS and NOT received their light? Has ANYONE ever asked for a refund, and not gotten it PROMPTLY?
That's what I thought.


----------



## Nekolf

hogokansatsukan, thank you for update. I hope reflectors are in spec.:thanks:


----------



## Snareman

Thanks for the update Hog. I hope the replacement reflectors work. Keep us posted. 

This might be a little out of the realm of discussion or too personal for Henry, but you said these lights are how he pays his mortgage. How does he pay his mortgage when he can hardly ever sell a light due to his sourcing issues? I assume he is an engineer by training? Does he have a 'normal' job or is HDS his full time work? Just curious about the man behind the light.


----------



## BriteLite2

I have had nothing but good dealing with HDS. put money down. couldnt wait . asked for a refund. got it same day. and Henry answered every email himself. How does he have the time or patience to do that? I dont know but he does. If/when HDS does get things straightened out I will buy one if I have the funds available with out hesitation. 
I can understand peoples frustration and i would probably have been one of them vocalizing it all but as I get older my perspective have changed and I see the things that are really important in life. Henry/HDS attitude and committment to his product and customers is what counts and what you will not find in many businesses these days . many dont see it but if you dig through the crap at the surface you find it there. the guys been plugging away for years and is still here . that means something. he is a CPF Icon. give him a little more time it seems like we are almost there doesnt it?


----------



## Etsu

Okay, I'm sure buried somewhere in the 45 pages of this thread this question has been answered, but why doesn't HDS just charge the customer when he ships the light, rather than when it is ordered?

It seems that would make customers happy, and less people would likely cancel their orders because of the long wait.

It doesn't seem he has a problem selling product he has in stock, so it's not like he's taking a risk getting stuck with a light if someone does cancel before he ships it.


----------



## neutralwhite

don't think henry would ever be stuck with a HDS light.



Etsu said:


> Okay, I'm sure buried somewhere in the 45 pages of this thread this question has been answered, but why doesn't HDS just charge the customer when he ships the light, rather than when it is ordered?
> 
> It seems that would make customers happy, and less people would likely cancel their orders because of the long wait.
> 
> It doesn't seem he has a problem selling product he has in stock, so it's not like he's taking a risk getting stuck with a light if someone does cancel before he ships it.


----------



## Stoneking

neutralwhite said:


> don't think henry would ever be stuck with a HDS light.



That's exactly what he said:

It doesn't seem he has a problem selling product he has in stock, so it's not like he's taking a risk getting stuck with a light if someone does cancel before he ships it.


----------



## Vlk

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Actually, he doesn't use your money. Tell him you want a refund, and you will get it ASAP. Now, if you asked for a refund and you didn't get it within 24 hours, then I would understand the concern. Yes, maybe he is putting it in the bank and making .0000001% on his investment. Not exactly a "long con".
> So, I will ask.... Has ANYONE, ever ordered and HDS and NOT received their light? Has ANYONE ever asked for a refund, and not gotten it PROMPTLY?
> That's what I thought.



All right. I am not going to damage Henry's business more than I already did. That's enough. I hope he gets the message.
And I am certainly not going to cancel, I'll have to give away my own 140 Tactical as a gift and hopefully will get 250 LE as a replacement this year.


----------



## Kid9P

Vlk said:


> All right. I am not going to damage Henry's business more than I already did. That's enough. I hope he gets the message.



Sorry, but that honestly made me chuckle. 

I've been dealing with Henry and his products for close to 10 years now. There have been bumps down the road as far as production goes. It is what it is. Can it get frustrating at times, of course it can. Hell, I've even vented my share of frustrations now and again. 
But when you look at the big picture, Henry's lights are the best of the best in my opinion. 
I will continue to support him by buying his products, plain and simple.

A lot of folks have already said this, but I might as well again.....if your not happy, get a refund.

Comment removed. Please see Rule 4 second paragraph. ...​Bill


----------



## redryder

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Here is the update.
> Spoke with Henry today and discussed quite a bit, but here is the dirt.
> Henry received reflectors from one of the vendors today. He is checking them tonight to see if they are in spec. If they are, they will be sent to where the coating is done on them. That will take 2-3 weeks for them to finish. The reflectors will then be sent back to Henry nice, shiny, and reflective, and I will have to stop my consumption of copious amounts of rum to go over to his place and start producing lights. So, at the least, there will be a month before shipping. At the worst, the reflectors are crap and we have to wait for another to deliver as promised (tongue in cheak as the vendors NEVER have delivered on target or on time... Mulligans!).
> I'm optimistic. The vendor that shipped these reflectors had previously made the "cone" reflectors. I think since they had to eat the cost on the others, they were much more careful on these. Let's all hope!



Will this shipment of reflectors cover the current backlog? I would be worried that my HDS order isn't part of this reflector shipment and would need to wait for another reflector shipment(With possible foul ups).


----------



## Vlk

redryder said:


> Will this shipment of reflectors cover the current backlog? I would be worried that my HDS order isn't part of this reflector shipment and would need to wait for another reflector shipment(With possible foul ups).




We may get the lights by the Bastille Day if we are lucky, if not - by the Nowruz.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Spoke with Henry again today. The reflectors appear to be in spec and now will be shipped off for the coating to be applied. That will take 2-3 weeks (if they don't screw that up). It does look like 4-5 weeks right now for delivery.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Spoke with Henry again today. The reflectors appear to be in spec and now will be shipped off for the coating to be applied. That will take 2-3 weeks (if they don't screw that up). It does look like 4-5 weeks right now for delivery.



Does anyone know how long it would take to get a HDS with a 17670 ???? All i ever see in the order form is "out of stock"


----------



## KDM

Hogo, thanks for the update. Sounds like things are moving anyway.


----------



## Kid9P

Thanks for the update Dan, good to hear things are working out.


----------



## rpm00

Woo!!!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Rafael Jimenez said:


> Does anyone know how long it would take to get a HDS with a 17670 ???? All i ever see in the order form is "out of stock"



The vendor who was supposed to be making them, went out of business. I'll check with Henry the next time I see him, probably next week.
These are all reasons why I want things moved in house i.e. doing the machining in house. There are plans for an 18650 tube as well, and if this was done in house, it could be in production now. I actually hate to say things that are in the works, because of all the issues with sourcing parts. I do beleive Henry is ready to move the machining of parts in house, which would mean that I would also have to find the time to help (which may run into my rum drinking time) but that is fine.

I'll find out what is happening with the rotary clip the next time I speak to Henry as well. While I myself was not a particular fan of the design, nor a fan of clips, it would certainly be nice to have them available.

Snareman, Henry does some consulting and is also involved with rescue operations with, shall we say, those who went into caves rather "unprepared" for crap to hit the fan. While it may not seem like a lot of HDS lights get sold, the reality is, CPF is a very small portion of the market that Henry sells to. It's sometimes easy to think that we on CPF are the major market, but that is actually not the case.
It's like my leather business, while I make lots of flashlight holsters, that is really a small part of my business. I know folks may find me on CPF for holsters for their lights, the majority of my business is in firearms holsters and belts. HDS is really the same. We do listen to what folks say on CPF, as they (you) are truly the connoisseurs of flashlights, but the market is much larger than just here. This is sometimes why things go on the back burner that folks here are asking for.


----------



## Snareman

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I'll find out what is happening with the rotary clip the next time I speak to Henry as well. While I myself was not a particular fan of the design, nor a fan of clips, it would certainly be nice to have them available.
> 
> Snareman, Henry does some consulting and is also involved with rescue operations with, shall we say, those who went into caves rather "unprepared" for crap to hit the fan. While it may not seem like a lot of HDS lights get sold, the reality is, CPF is a very small portion of the market that Henry sells to. It's sometimes easy to think that we on CPF are the major market, but that is actually not the case.
> It's like my leather business, while I make lots of flashlight holsters, that is really a small part of my business. I know folks may find me on CPF for holsters for their lights, the majority of my business is in firearms holsters and belts. HDS is really the same. We do listen to what folks say on CPF, as they (you) are truly the connoisseurs of flashlights, but the market is much larger than just here. This is sometimes why things go on the back burner that folks here are asking for.



Thanks for the reply and for checking on the rotary clips. Its good to know that he has other sales avenues besides our small merry band on here.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

But it's a fun "small merry band".
I have to say, without CPF, I would not be in the leather business. It's flashlight holsters that got me started into thinking "I could live doing this". Well, not live well, but exist at least! LOL! 
Once these reflectors are done being coated, I will be spending a great deal more time at Henry's and so will have a lot more info. In the meantime, Captain Morgan calls!


----------



## eff

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Spoke with Henry again today. The reflectors appear to be in spec and now will be shipped off for the coating to be applied. That will take 2-3 weeks (if they don't screw that up). It does look like 4-5 weeks right now for delivery.



Thanks a lot for the update. That's very good news :twothumbs


----------



## neutralwhite

thank you.



eff said:


> Thanks a lot for the update. That's very good news :twothumbs


----------



## rpm00

Thanks, Hogo! Progress on the Rotary AND a clip for it! Two pieces of great news!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Hogokansatsukan said:


> The vendor who was supposed to be making them, went out of business. I'll check with Henry the next time I see him, probably next week.
> These are all reasons why I want things moved in house i.e. doing the machining in house. There are plans for an 18650 tube as well, and if this was done in house, it could be in production now. I actually hate to say things that are in the works, because of all the issues with sourcing parts. I do beleive Henry is ready to move the machining of parts in house, which would mean that I would also have to find the time to help (which may run into my rum drinking time) but that is fine.
> 
> I'll find out what is happening with the rotary clip the next time I speak to Henry as well. While I myself was not a particular fan of the design, nor a fan of clips, it would certainly be nice to have them available.
> 
> Snareman, Henry does some consulting and is also involved with rescue operations with, shall we say, those who went into caves rather "unprepared" for crap to hit the fan. While it may not seem like a lot of HDS lights get sold, the reality is, CPF is a very small portion of the market that Henry sells to. It's sometimes easy to think that we on CPF are the major market, but that is actually not the case.
> It's like my leather business, while I make lots of flashlight holsters, that is really a small part of my business. I know folks may find me on CPF for holsters for their lights, the majority of my business is in firearms holsters and belts. HDS is really the same. We do listen to what folks say on CPF, as they (you) are truly the connoisseurs of flashlights, but the market is much larger than just here. This is sometimes why things go on the back burner that folks here are asking for.



Thanks for the info. A 18650 tube would be great! I'm not very interested in tiny batteries, so I'll wait for either a 17670 or a 18650.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please, no more postings of long quotes.

Bill


----------



## 9881255

Thanks Hogo! Appreciate the info!!!


----------



## Seattle Sparky

I ordered directly from HDS, after waiting for three weeks and reading about the problems with the reflectors supplier, I cancelled it. Needless to say Henry promptly sent me a refund. However, a week ago I pre-ordered a 170 lumen clicky from one of his dealers. Hopefully this time I won't have to cancel.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

I certainly don't blame anyone for canceling an order because of the wait. While I think the wait is worth it, others may disagree.
I do hope the issues get worked out soon, and I know Henry wants them worked out as well. Shipping lights is only second to quality lights. If they can't be quality, then no shipping will ensue.
I will say, Henry is EXTREMELY passionate about his light. I don't think I have ever met someone so, shall we say, "anal retentive" about the quality of his lights. While this is a good thing for us, it is also problematic as it does cause delays if things are not perfect. I think it's a good thing, but again, shipping lights is a priority, just not the first priority.
This was one of the major splits that happened with Novatac. Many may not know the history (I know it far too well as that's when I met Henry as I worked for Novatac as the production supervisor). NT was compromising on quality, and Henry would have no part of it.
Anyway, on to the next little tidbit. I want everyone to know that the order in which orders are placed (I know I shouldn't use "order" twice in that sentence) is the order in which they are shipped. i.e. there is no "breaking in line" as it were. If a distributor orders 50 lights before you, then those are shipped before yours if they are ordered before you. Same goes for me. Even though I am a beer drinking, pizza eating friend of Henry's, my orders do not get filled before anyone else s. Henry is a stickler on this. Orders are filled in the order they are received. I certainly wish I could go ahead of the line, but I respect how Henry fills the orders, and it is fair. So, please do not contact me wanting your order filled first, as it will not happen.
I do believe that the current lot of reflectors should fulfill all the back orders. I'm not 100% certain, but around 90%. I'll know more once they are coated and ready to build lights. And yes, I will be at Henry's building these until my eyes bug out I'm quite sure. And I'll be sober while doing it. Dang!
Please don't respond with "Reply with Quote". Bullseye Bill has had quite enough of that! LOL!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Please don't respond with "Reply with Quote". Bullseye Bill has had quite enough of that! LOL!



LOL. I said that as a moderator, but a a fellow flashaholic, I agree 100% regarding your observation re Henry. I've talked with Henry face to face at our yearly gatherings at SHOT, and he is more than a little committed to excellence. He is so involved with his work that I can see why he does not get on the HDS forums and keep us posted. He is just too busy, though he will answer questions via phone, I know as I have done those phone calls when I needed help re programming. We have got to realize that Henry does not have his own forum on CPF, or CPFMP, and can not do a lot of postings so as to appear hawking his goods. Same with Gene Malkoff. He only occasionally comes forward to answer questions in the forums dedicated to his products, though he did start a thread re one of his newer lights awhile back. Neither Henry or Gene are prohibited from posting on CPF but they are being diplomatic about it. I also have been waiting for an HDS, the HiCRI 85 version, and I will just do the wait.

Bill


----------



## 9881255

Hogokansatsukan said:


> .
> I do believe that the current lot of reflectors should fulfill all the back orders. I'm not 100% certain, but around 90%.



That's great news!!! Thanks for the heads up! I can't wait!!!
edited to add: On a recent phone call to HDS, I was told that backordered lights are pretty much built at this point except for the installation of said reflectors, so when they are back from coating, LOTS of lights will ship ASAP.


----------



## neutralwhite

very good.
there is light at the end of the tunnel,..a HDS light!.




9881255 said:


> That's great news!!! Thanks for the heads up! I can't wait!!!
> edited to add: On a recent phone call to HDS, I was told that backordered lights are pretty much built at this point except for the installation of said reflectors, so when they are back from coating, LOTS of lights will ship ASAP.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

9881255 said:


> That's great news!!! Thanks for the heads up! I can't wait!!!
> edited to add: On a recent phone call to HDS, I was told that backordered lights are pretty much built at this point except for the installation of said reflectors, so when they are back from coating, LOTS of lights will ship ASAP.



You are correct. The lights are built sans the reflector. Once the reflectors are coated, they will be installed and then the light gets calibrated. Every light gets calibrated and programmed which can only happen once the reflector is in.
i would guess that within a week of the reflectors coming back, everything "should" be shipped out.


----------



## 9881255

Awesome! And thanks brother for keepin' us up to date! I've called Henry twice since my order came up on the 4-6 week wait. I didn't wanna be a pita, I was just gettin' an update, and thought I'd pass on what I was told to others here. I've waited 6 months on a suppressor before, so the waits not really an issue for me. It is however my first, and probably only for a long time, custom light. After doin' my research, it fit EVERY need I have daily in my life, both professionally, & off work. I'm really lookin' forward to it! I'm still carryin' a Novatac 120p everyday (seen in the pic) in a maxpedition double mag pouch every day horizontal on my belt. 
I'm curious if the rotary I have ordered will be able to wear the aftermarket rubber I have on the 120.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Yes, it should be able to wear it. Both the Novatac and HDS are 1 inch diameter tubes.


----------



## 9881255

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Yes, it should be able to wear it. Both the Novatac and HDS are 1 inch diameter tubes.


Sweet! You've made by day twice now! Thanks again! I work in a psych hospital on terrazzo floor & if I drop a light, it's scarred!


----------



## nbp

Must be some hospital if you need to carry a pistol and a dagger. :duck:


----------



## 9881255

nbp said:


> Must be some hospital if you need to carry a pistol and a dagger. :duck:


LOL no, them's just toys I was playin' with the night I took that photo. However, it is a state psych facility. There's night's they woulda came in handy!


----------



## Vlk

9881255 said:


> LOL no, them's just toys I was playin' with the night I took that photo. However, it is a state psych facility. There's night's they woulda came in handy!



I don't think that pictures of weapons have a place here. Hunting knife or folder would be fine, in my opinion.


----------



## nbp

In general, guns are allowed in pictures so long as they don't lead to discussions that are wildly off topic or against the rules.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

nbp said:


> In general, guns are allowed in pictures so long as they don't lead to discussions that are wildly off topic or against the rules.



Tha is correct. We do not allow the sales of gun or gun parts that make up a given gun, or aftermarket parts. We do allow weapon lights that can fit on various guns. Lighting is the key word. 

Bill 


.


----------



## 9881255

It's the only photo I have of the light. Which is a Novatac, made by Henry & more than likely Hogo as well. Opinions vary. My question was answered.
Edited to add. Thanks Bill! No nothing is for sale & just to keep everyone happy, it's gone.


----------



## P_A_S_1

deleted


----------



## gst138

ANY news anyone?


----------



## Cerealand

Most of the lights are already built. They are just missing reflectors. The reflectors are at a shop to be coated. This is based of reading the other HDS thread.


----------



## Vlk

Cerealand said:


> Most of the lights are already built. They are just missing reflectors. The reflectors are at a shop to be coated. This is based of reading the other HDS thread.



Yeah, 5-6 weeks from today until delivery, at best.


----------



## d2eux

Sorry to grossly oversimplify the situation, but do you guys think once all of this stuff with the suppliers is sorted out Henry will deliver more consistent releases of HDS lights?


----------



## doctordun

From what we understand, when he finally receives a "good" run of reflectors, he will be mostly, if not totally caught up with orders.


----------



## BuDn3kkID

Sorry guys, flashlight newb here. The HDS design and discussion here really piqued my interest, but how would I preorder one from… Henry?


----------



## Grizzman

BuDn3kkID said:


> Sorry guys, flashlight newb here. The HDS design and discussion here really piqued my interest, but how would I preorder one from… Henry?



There are numerous vendors that stock HDS lights (when they can get them). You can also go to hdssystems.com and order it directly. There is even a dealer's list on the HDS site.


----------



## BuDn3kkID

I broke down and put my name in the waiting list at UniqueTitanium [dot] com (one of the listed dealers by HDSsystems [dot] com), so hopefully I'll be in the queue before any significant changes in production and prices. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Will be at Henry's tomorrow calibrating lights. I generally post in the HDS thread and not this one, so you can see updates there.
There are about 400 back orders right now and roughly 200 lights built that need to be calibrated and shipped. Hopefully by mid next month the back order log will be done.

Dan/Hogo/Thor


----------



## gst138

Hogo. Are you able to say when the completed lights will ship. Do you and Henry complete all outstanding lights and then ship as a batch, or are they shipped as they are completed. I ask because I livein the UK and my father in law will be in the states for the next couple of weeks. He will bring my light back with him. Just wondering if I might get the light this time round?


----------



## Oztorchfreak

Can anyone tell me what the current wait time is for a new order of a stock Rotary Silver 250 lumen HDS light from the HDS website please?



*CHEERS*


----------



## jonwkng

Just placed an order for a HDS Custom EDC Executive from the HDS website.

I must say that Dan/Hogo/Thor's updates and posts have been most informative. :thanks:


----------



## gst138

Well I am pleased to say I will not be contributing to this particular thread any longer. Ordered 10th Jan, my light has now been shipped. I am very happy about this. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## BuDn3kkID

Congrats gst138 *grumblegrumble*


----------



## KDM

I ordered one from IS January 1st and one from HDS on January 13th. It will be interesting to see how this plays out with the arrival times...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

jonwkng said:


> Just placed an order for a HDS Custom EDC Executive from the HDS website.
> 
> I must say that Dan/Hogo/Thor's updates and posts have been most informative. :thanks:



Glad I could give back to CPF a bit.

I hope everyone here saw the post about how orders are filled. If not, please check out the main HDS thread... oh, blast, too much rum to go post a link, but if you are here, I'm sure you can find it.

gst138, many have shipped already. A lot will depend on who you ordered your light from. There were quite a few dealers who got shipped lights, or will get shipped tomorrow or Friday. I helped Henry pack up the rest of them today.
I'll be out of town the next 5 days, so may or may not be able to post.

Hogo/Dan/Thor over and out.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

KDM said:


> I ordered one from IS January 1st and one from HDS on January 13th. It will be interesting to see how this plays out with the arrival times...





It should be on it's way to you in the next two days. Can't say I saw "KDM" on the order form, but that is probably a good thing.
Lights ordered through HDS through January 23... or maybe 28th, were shipped. Sorry, forgot the exact date but yours on the 1st would have definitely been built, programmed, calibrated, boxed, and should ship either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Oztorchfreak said:


> Can anyone tell me what the current wait time is for a new order of a stock Rotary Silver 250 lumen HDS light from the HDS website please?
> 
> 
> 
> *CHEERS*



Sorry, so many posts but I'm too lazy to do anything else.

You are looking at 6-8 weeks. Probably less but I don't want to get hopes up and have them dashed against the ship killing rocks.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

BuDn3kkID said:


> I broke down and put my name in the waiting list at UniqueTitanium [dot] com (one of the listed dealers by HDSsystems [dot] com), so hopefully I'll be in the queue before any significant changes in production and prices.
> 
> Thanks!



All I can say is, UT ordered a LOT of lights, and that order was filled. I don't want to, and won't state which dealers order a lot of lots. This is the first and last post I will do on the subject, but I should think that yours will probably be filled. Good folks over at UT. Actually, all the dealers are great folks to work with. Anyone who is as patient as they have been with HDS, deserves a big Kudos!


----------



## KDM

Hogokansatsukan said:


> It should be on it's way to you in the next two days. Can't say I saw "KDM" on the order form, but that is probably a good thing.
> Lights ordered through HDS through January 23... or maybe 28th, were shipped. Sorry, forgot the exact date but yours on the 1st would have definitely been build, programmed, calibrated, boxed, and should ship either tomorrow or the next day.



Ha! No it wouldn't be addressed KDM. One bit of a hint though, Henry was sending me three parts and I added another part to it. There's your riddle for the day. Thanks for the info and by the way I need a holster made. I'll check with you when you get back.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

KDM said:


> Ha! No it wouldn't be addressed KDM. One bit of a hint though, Henry was sending me three parts and I added another part to it. There's your riddle for the day. Thanks for the info and by the way I need a holster made. I'll check with you when you get back.



LOL! I've no idea at this point in time. Lot's of extra stuff when out in boxes! I was just trying to make sure I got the right light, in the right box, with the right label! The one on the 13th should also be in the batch being shipped as well.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Stoneking said:


> That's exactly what he said:
> 
> It doesn't seem he has a problem selling product he has in stock, so it's not like he's taking a risk getting stuck with a light if someone does cancel before he ships it.



Here you go...
Just a tease until it hits the mail tomorrow:


----------



## BuDn3kkID

Hogokansatsukan said:


> All I can say is, UT ordered a LOT of lights, and that order was filled. I don't want to, and won't state which dealers order a lot of lots. This is the first and last post I will do on the subject, but I should think that yours will probably be filled. Good folks over at UT. Actually, all the dealers are great folks to work with. Anyone who is as patient as they have been with HDS, deserves a big Kudos!



 Then I'd probably have a HDS EDC Rotary on-route to them as we speak?!
*I just had an orgasm*


----------



## kj2

Am looking at a HDS light 
The flashaholic in me screams; yesss! but my wallet.. as other thoughts  
The price of HDS lights are high but I can accept that. But than the customs-fee and VAT will bite me.


----------



## KDM

Shipping notification received! This is something new Henry has added, never received one before would receive a surprise in the mailbox.


----------



## gst138

Hogo. I think you may have misread my post. I have had a shipping notification and therefore I am a happy man. Now just have to wait for my father in law to return from the states and post me my light. 

Thanks for all your hard work helping henry and for the updates. It is far better waiting and knowing all the facts.


----------



## bme

It's on it's way! (Custom neutral rotary) Just received shipping notification. Ordered jan 16, got confirmation from Henry jan 24th. Excited!


----------



## KDM

Received my custom 170 neutral rotary today ordered from HDS. Ordered Jan. 13th received May 17th. Birthday May 19th, great early birthday present!


----------



## DAN92

kj2 said:


> The price of HDS lights are high but I can accept that. But than the customs-fee and VAT will bite me.


admittedly, but I'll probably order mine by the end of 2014.


----------



## InfinateLED

Just received Rotary EDC-R1S-250.
Ordered Jan 23rd, 2014, Received May 17th, 2014.
Worth the wait!


----------



## BuDn3kkID

InfinateLED said:


> Just received Rotary EDC-R1S-250.
> Ordered Jan 23rd, 2014, Received May 17th, 2014.
> Worth the wait!





KDM said:


> Received my custom 170 neutral rotary today ordered from HDS. Ordered Jan. 13th received May 17th. Birthday May 19th, great early birthday present!



Congrats guys!


----------



## 9881255

Well, I did it. I cancelled my order with HDS. Then, I ordered this morning for the site that sells unique titanium items. My order rotary250 edc should be here by the end of the week. They still have 1 in stock as of 2pm est after filling my order. So, if you ordered from HDS sometime after January 23rd, you just moved up a spot!


----------



## eff

9881255 said:


> Well, I did it. I cancelled my order with HDS. Then, I ordered this morning for the site that sells unique titanium items. My order rotary250 edc should be here by the end of the week. They still have 1 in stock as of 2pm est after filling my order. So, if you ordered from HDS sometime after January 23rd, you just moved up a spot!


Too bad that on international orders, they would send an hds light via EMS only. That makes the price go up by 50% or more (tax + customs + etc...)


----------



## redryder

9881255 said:


> Well, I did it. I cancelled my order with HDS. Then, I ordered this morning for the site that sells unique titanium items. My order rotary250 edc should be here by the end of the week. They still have 1 in stock as of 2pm est after filling my order. So, if you ordered from HDS sometime after January 23rd, you just moved up a spot!



Too bad I want the black bezel w/ flush button. Otherwise I would cancel my HDS order and get it from UT.


----------



## yoyoman

Received my shipping notice from IS. Now the most difficult part of the waiting game begins and guessing whether or not Swiss Post opens the box to look for an invoice so they can charge me processing fees and taxes.


----------



## Hoosier Light

Did everyone who has so far received their light from Henry get a shipping notice before it arrived? I have high hopes my light is in this batch (ordered Jan. 19) but I haven't received any communication indicating it is on the way.


----------



## Hoosier Light

Let me ask a different question: is there anyone besides me who ordered from HDS in January (my order was Jan. 19) who hasn't yet received their light?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Hoosier Light said:


> Let me ask a different question: is there anyone besides me who ordered from HDS in January (my order was Jan. 19) who hasn't yet received their light?



Yours was darn close to the cut off date from the orders that were shipped. No worries as the next batch to ship should be quite soon. Expecting the next batch of reflectors quite soon (within 7 days), then installation, programming and calibration and it will be off to you.


----------



## neutralwhite

Ordered mine January 16
Illumination Supply told me that I'm on the next batch to arrive .
should have my light delivered by mid June .


----------



## Hoosier Light

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Yours was darn close to the cut off date from the orders that were shipped. No worries as the next batch to ship should be quite soon. Expecting the next batch of reflectors quite soon (within 7 days), then installation, programming and calibration and it will be off to you.



Thanks very much! Now I will quit worrying about my light being lost in the mail.


----------



## KDM

Hogo,
Does this mean lights are shipping now?


----------



## neutralwhite

Maybe shipping in two weeks it seems maybe from illumination supply




KDM said:


> Hogo,
> Does this mean lights are shipping now?


----------



## moshow9

KDM said:


> Hogo,
> Does this mean lights are shipping now?



While I cannot speak on his behalf, I just received my shipping notice (Ordered Jan. 21 direct from Henry).

Thank you Henry and Dan!


----------



## djdawg

I just called him and ordered a HDS rotary ............
He told me approx. two weeks
If your busy .........your busy ..........LOL
You all here got me to order this light , I hope Iam not disappointed.


----------



## neutralwhite

lol,...
you'll love HDS!.




djdawg said:


> I just called him and ordered a HDS rotary ............
> He told me approx. two weeks
> If your busy .........your busy ..........LOL
> You all here got me to order this light , I hope Iam not disappointed.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Lights will start shipping tomorrow. 
Please don't e-mail with "has my light shipped?" questions. There are only two of us doing this, and honestly, would rather have lights shipped than answer e-mails right now.
ALL back orders WILL be shipped within the next 2 weeks, starting tomorrow. You "might" receive a shipping notification through Paypal if your light was ordered after around March 1. Not a guarantee though. 1/2 the lights are built, the other half are calibrated and we just need to screw on the right tail (that could sound sooooo bad) to the proper head, package, and ship.
Ship... Ship.... makes me think of rum... oh... must run for rum!


----------



## neutralwhite

Thanks lots
mine was ordered January 16.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just ordered my 2nd Rotary 250(sadly lost my first one) on July 13,2014.

Can't wait..


----------



## uncle wong

Ordered Tactical Rotary 250 from Brightguy.com on sunday and received shipping notification from them monday


----------



## CarlJ

I got a pleasant surprise email just now...

Ordered: Jun 18, 2014 direct from HDS website
Custom EDC Rotary (170N, black bezel, flush button)

Shipped: Jul 15, 2014 via Priority Mail – that's what, 27 days? Henry's email when I ordered suggested 4-6 weeks.

Now it's a race to see if it beats the Force Tech HDS canted kydex holster I ordered a couple days ago - had been expecting the holster would be hanging around, lonely, for weeks before the flashlight arrived (may look into one of Thor's custom holsters later, but wanted an angled holster I could play with right away).


----------



## bondr006

Ordered both my Rotary 250 and Clicky 250 May 21, 2014....and they are both going to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Ti²C

ordered a 170 Neutral rotary from the French reseller saturday afternoon, and received the shipment notice this morning... it should be there by wednesday !


----------



## 59ride

Custom Zombie Green EDC Rotary May 19th 2015


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Moving this to the top for those who are "waiting" for their HDS lights. Discussion should be from *those* who are *waiting *for their HDS lights.

Bill


----------



## Exeter354

I'll contribute to this proper thread on the subject...I emailed Henry a few weeks ago asking about wait times. He replied to my email promptly and told me 2 to 3 weeks on non-custom orders. I assumed custom orders were a long time out based on these CPF threads, so I didn't even ask. I emailed him again about accessory availability and his response was once again, very prompt. 

Henry seems like a nice enough guy, but I am not all that patient, this I KNOW about myself. If I pay for something, I want that something. I am not in the habit of paying for things that I don't receive for a long time - that's just not something I'm willing to do and I didn't want to take a chance. So I ordered from one of his retailers who had some lights in stock. This retailer happened to be overseas and I received my lights within 3 business days. THAT's how I like to do business!

To all those who are waiting and upset about it, do yourself a favor and just ask for a refund now and save yourself the grief week after week, month after month. When the lights become available for immediate shipment, there will be plenty of them at HDS and the various retailers. Just wait for that day! You will save yourself all of this frustration and you will get your light in a timely manner when you know for a fact that they are available.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

I ordered on 2nd of september, and expected my light around christmas. No luck.


----------



## doctordun

It appears there are two group buys with a lot of people waiting. I belong to the latest group buy and the wait is now in it's 5th month. I believe an earlier group buy has been waiting much longer.
The unfortunate thing is that there is very little communication. Our money has been sent and collected and we wait months without even a consideration of letting us know why we are left hanging.


----------



## nbp

NRA Blue Cerakote Clicky 325 - $395.80 - Paid 5/16/15.


----------



## Slumber

nbp said:


> NRA Blue Cerakote Clicky 325 - $395.80 - Paid 5/16/15.



Ouch! What's the latest estimated delivery date you've received?


----------



## Str8stroke

nbp said:


> NRA Blue Cerakote Clicky 325 - $395.80 - Paid 5/16/15.


i am on this boat too🚣⚓️⚓️


----------



## emarkd

I ordered my custom HiCri200 Rotary first week of December so I'm a lot more recent than many of you, but I don't understand why he's still telling people 2-4 weeks when he knows good and well that there's people who have been waiting months already. I don't mind waiting, but I don't like feeling misled.


----------



## nbp

Slumber Pass said:


> Ouch! What's the latest estimated delivery date you've received?



Never bothered to ask for one from Henry. I exchanged a few emails with Hogo to see how things were going but he never gave a solid timeframe and I didn't press him for one. The delays were quite bothersome to him as well it seemed. I feel for him as he's stuck in the middle on those group buys. 



Str8stroke said:


> i am on this boat too[emoji571][emoji572]️[emoji572]️



And a fine boat it is hey bud?!


----------



## usdiver

For those of you waiting and waiting I too don't like waiting for things and be honest, it's real simple... You know what you are getting plus the fact that the upgrade is being made to the rotary tails. From my understanding it's a lot to do with the companies supplying parts for these lights and Henry is a no compromise guy like myself. If it isn't right he sends it back. Unfortunately this costs time, money, and some customers will go somewhere else or they won't order custom. When it's all said and done you WILl be glad you waited it out.

I m waiting since April


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

I have waited for 4 1/2 months for a 18650 rotary. Too long. So I sent 2 emails canceling my order, but no answer. I have a rotary with the cr123, and wanted the 18650 version for the extra runtime. I'll just get a extra battery instead. With the 380.00 I'll get the Klarus RS30 that uses 2 18650, and a dewalt tablesaw. In fact, the Klarus in on it's way.


----------



## Robertesq1

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*

Hello everyone. I have a quick question. I ordered a new EDC from Henry at least four months ago. Sent a few follow-up emails and was assured it would be forthcoming. Money cleared PayPal account months ago. Does anyone have any realistic projection on when I can expect my new light. Thank you so much.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*

Assuming you got a Rotary it seems there is no specific date. 

Honestly I don't understand why someone would risk their sales by stopping making a certain model while they work on an upgrade. Doesn't make sense and it's not how any successful company would do it. Continue with your current product line and fulfilling sales. Work on your upgrade quietly and when it's ready or near ready and you time to market is certain then present it. 

As much as I may want to get myself a Rotary 200 HiCRI model, I will wait until I know that backlog has been fulfilled and product delivery is certain and consistent.


----------



## GPS Rider

If you ordered a rotary, it sounds like they should start shipping soon after Henry returns from SHOT show. Read back a few pages on this thread and you'll see the reports from people who've corresponded with Henry recently. They seem to indicate that all the issues with the rotary control head have been resolved and the only thing pending was assembly and testing. There's also another thread specifically about delayed HDS shipments, but it's less current. I'm waiting for a rotary 325 myself, and buying cheaper lights in the meantime to keep the addiction fed. :candle:


----------



## calypso699

I had no idea this thread existed but I'm glad I'm here now. I ordered my rotary 250 on 11/8 and was just told this week by Henry that they should start shipping on 2/12. He did mention that they had too many problems with the new rotary mechanism and that they decided to go back to the old design until the problems are sorted out.


----------



## Scotcha

Good to see they will start shipping soon. Will order mine once things are back to normal.


----------



## slim4511

Paid for Rotary 4000k (second group buy) on 7-7-15. Haven't heard anything from anyone in many months. Ugh.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*



Robertesq1 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a quick question. I ordered a new EDC from Henry at least four months ago. Sent a few follow-up emails and was assured it would be forthcoming. Money cleared PayPal account months ago. Does anyone have any realistic projection on when I can expect my new light. Thank you so much.



Yeah, in a few weeks.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*

I got tired of wating, canceled and received my payment. I have a rotary 250 with the cr123 so I'm ok. Instead of the hds I got a Klarus RS30 that uses 2x18650. It's pretty nice with 2 LEDs and 5 levels of light. Also a charge indicator plus it arrived in about 3 or 4 days. Cost 100.00


----------



## HDS_Systems

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*

All,

Research and development do not always go as planned. To quote an old saying: Life is what happens while you are planning your future.

The old rotary design has worked well for years. It has proven very reliable and very durable. Our biggest problem was it was not as manufacturable as desired. OK, it was a pain to manufacture. So we set out to fix the problem. When we decided to switch to the new design on the rotary mechanism, I thought we had plenty of inventory to cover us until the new design was in production and fully tested. Unfortunately, I was wrong.

Hope springs eternal. As inventory was running short, I thought we were just a week or two from finishing up the new project. But then something would come up and put us back a few days or a week or two. I should have just done one more run of the old design - but we were SO close.

My fault - bad judgement - bad decision.

We have stopped work on the new design. It is way behind and it still is not working correctly and has been shelved.

We fixed the major problem with the old design that made it so difficult to manufacture and it is back in production. As a result, it is also more robust than the older version. We will resume assembly next week and shipping the week after.

I apologize to everyone that has been waiting. I will try to not be so stupid in the future.

Henry.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*

Thank you very much for the update Henry. 
Many of us appreciate that. IMHO you have a product worth waiting on. As long as I know what is going on I am comfortable waiting, as long as there is forward progress. Some of us have had and or read about issues with other makers. As you can imagine, that can lead to some folks to have uneasy feelings once money has left your account and a uncomfortable silence follows. FWIW: I feel bad for Hogo too.


----------



## hotlight

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*

"Thank you very much for the update Henry."

+1


----------



## Trip Miller

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*



HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> Research and development do not always go as planned. To quote an old saying: Life is what happens while you are planning your future.
> 
> The old rotary design has worked well for years. It has proven very reliable and very durable. Our biggest problem was it was not as manufacturable as desired. OK, it was a pain to manufacture. So we set out to fix the problem. When we decided to switch to the new design on the rotary mechanism, I thought we had plenty of inventory to cover us until the new design was in production and fully tested. Unfortunately, I was wrong.
> 
> Hope springs eternal. As inventory was running short, I thought we were just a week or two from finishing up the new project. But then something would come up and put us back a few days or a week or two. I should have just done one more run of the old design - but we were SO close.
> 
> My fault - bad judgement - bad decision.
> 
> We have stopped work on the new design. It is way behind and it still is not working correctly and has been shelved.
> 
> We fixed the major problem with the old design that made it so difficult to manufacture and it is back in production. As a result, it is also more robust than the older version. We will resume assembly next week and shipping the week after.
> 
> I apologize to everyone that has been waiting. I will try to not be so stupid in the future.
> 
> Henry.



Henry,

are all new rotary orders (and I guess existing outstanding ones too?) going to be the new part(s)?


----------



## nbp

"We have stopped work on the new design. It is way behind and it still is not working correctly and has been shelved.
We fixed the major problem with the old design that made it so difficult to manufacture and it is back in production. As a result, it is also more robust than the older version. "

Well, not the NEW design, but apparently an improved version of the old design. 

Thanks for popping in Henry! I'm with str8stroke - I don't mind waiting so long as I get some updates once in a while. I'm really looking forward to my blue cerakote clicky. :rock:


----------



## Pöbel

*Re: HDS Systems EDC # 18*



HDS_Systems said:


> All,
> 
> Research and development do not always go as planned. To quote an old saying: Life is what happens while you are planning your future.
> 
> The old rotary design has worked well for years. It has proven very reliable and very durable. Our biggest problem was it was not as manufacturable as desired. OK, it was a pain to manufacture. So we set out to fix the problem. When we decided to switch to the new design on the rotary mechanism, I thought we had plenty of inventory to cover us until the new design was in production and fully tested. Unfortunately, I was wrong.
> 
> Hope springs eternal. As inventory was running short, I thought we were just a week or two from finishing up the new project. But then something would come up and put us back a few days or a week or two. I should have just done one more run of the old design - but we were SO close.
> 
> My fault - bad judgement - bad decision.
> 
> We have stopped work on the new design. It is way behind and it still is not working correctly and has been shelved.
> 
> We fixed the major problem with the old design that made it so difficult to manufacture and it is back in production. As a result, it is also more robust than the older version. We will resume assembly next week and shipping the week after.
> 
> I apologize to everyone that has been waiting. I will try to not be so stupid in the future.
> 
> Henry.



as uncomfortable as the situation is for both you and us, It takes a man to stand up and confess that a decision was wrong and time was wasted. Others might have made up stories, you just told us the the honest truth.

thank you!


----------



## Scotcha

Just ordered a rotary. Hopefully it ships soon [emoji106]


----------



## 59ride

took mine 5 weeks and not a problem with communications from Henry


----------



## Scotcha

Thanks 59ride. Got confirmation fro Henry today that the light should ship in 2 weeks.


----------



## Arkham

I've been waiting since 8/29/15. When you want the best product sometimes you have to be patient.


----------



## parnass

Arkham said:


> I've been waiting since 8/29/15. When you want the best product sometimes you have to be patient.



:welcome: Welcome to the forums, Arkham.


----------



## paulnguyen92

59ride said:


> took mine 5 weeks and not a problem with communications from Henry


may I ask which model did you get ? Clicky or Rotary ?


----------



## Str8stroke

Arkham said:


> I've been waiting since 8/29/15. When you want the best product sometimes you have to be patient.


Pls stick around and keep us posted. :welcome:


----------



## Scotcha

Just wanted to check if anyone has received their light or shipping notification?


----------



## emarkd

Scotcha said:


> Just wanted to check if anyone has received their light or shipping notification?



I know its useless for a hundred people to post "not me" replies, but since nobody else has said anything yet I'll say - "not me". Then again mine's probably one of the more recent orders. I've only been waiting since late November.

I'd love to hear from anybody who's gotten a shipping notification though. SHOT show ended over 3 weeks ago now. I could use a little more hope.


----------



## ThumperACC

Just got a shipping notification from Henry for my Rotary. Ordered mine in October.

:thumbsup:

ThumperACC


----------



## jonwkng

Hang in there guys!

Here's a little good news for those of us waiting:-

1. HDS Custom Rotary Forensic Blue Purple Cerakote
Ordered 26th September 2015
Shipped 12th February 2016
Status - In transit

2. *ven*'s very belated 2015 Christmas Present  - HDS Custom Rotary HCRI 200
Ordered 8th October 2015
Status - Shipping Notification receieved today 16th February 2016


----------



## emarkd

Alright! It's happening!

Thanks guys for the updates!


----------



## Scotcha

Fantastic news [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ven

Jon-:bow::bow::thanks:x 1,000,000 , speechless with your generosity, will be treasured for life! A special light from a very special guy:twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

ven said:


> Jon-:bow::bow::thanks:x 1,000,000 , speechless with your generosity, will be treasured for life! A special light from a very special guy:twothumbs



We expect a ton of pictures! Including some beam shots!!! lol Excited for you amigo!


----------



## ven

:laughing: 

:twothumbsno problemo! all be them of the usual standard..........*beep* but its the thought that counts


----------



## calypso699

Ordered on 11/9 and got shipping confirmation today. rotary 250


----------



## Arkham

parnass said:


> :welcome: Welcome to the forums, Arkham.





Str8stroke said:


> Pls stick around and keep us posted. :welcome:



Thanks! Got my paypal shipping confirmation yesterday. So excited!!


----------



## emarkd

Just got my shipping notification. Ordered end of November or maybe 1st week of December, can't remember now, but its on the way!


----------



## pdeethardt

Ordered mine Feb 1st, just got the shipping notification this evening.


----------



## GPS Rider

Received my shipping notice today. I ordered an 18650 rotary 325 mid December. 😊


----------



## Scotcha

Canceled my initial order but placed another one about 10 days ago, received tracking number today [emoji106][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Scotcha

Got mine today in Australia. Very happy with the light.


----------



## Stoneking

Ordered March 17th, was told everything was in stock and would ship within two weeks. No shipping notice yet, I have a feeling I'm in for a wait. I was trying to avoid that by checking availability ahead of time, no such luck.


----------



## recDNA

Stoneking said:


> Ordered March 17th, was told everything was in stock and would ship within two weeks. No shipping notice yet, I have a feeling I'm in for a wait. I was trying to avoid that by checking availability ahead of time, no such luck.


See I don't get that. If everything is in stock why not ship within 2 days not 2 weeks?


----------



## Stoneking

recDNA said:


> See I don't get that. If everything is in stock why not ship within 2 days not 2 weeks?



I questioned that myself. I would imagine he has a lot of lights to build, that's all I can think of. Honestly I would be find with it shipping within two weeks, if it shipped within two weeks.
I am a little frustrated, I asked ahead of time so I wouldn't have to deal with the wait. My only other HDS light took six months, I would prefer not to go through that again.


----------



## emarkd

Stoneking said:


> I asked ahead of time so I wouldn't have to deal with the wait.



Not trying to stir the pot or badmouth HDS, but lots of people ask ahead of time and are given unrealistic shipping quotes. This isn't new. I went through it once for my only HDS and it really is like others have said - once you've got the light you forget about the wait. That's not to excuse Henry's bad estimates but only to hopefully give you something to look forward to. Good luck.


----------



## Stoneking

emarkd said:


> Not trying to stir the pot or badmouth HDS, but lots of people ask ahead of time and are given unrealistic shipping quotes. This isn't new. I went through it once for my only HDS and it really is like others have said - once you've got the light you forget about the wait. That's not to excuse Henry's bad estimates but only to hopefully give you something to look forward to. Good luck.



Thanks. I'll request an update at around 3 weeks, hopefully I won't need to.


----------



## zim65

Just a heads up, Amazon has 4 Tactical Rotary in stock.


----------



## trojansteel

I placed an order two days ago.... Clicky LE 18650.


----------



## trojansteel

I ordered mine with the 219b. Received an email today saying it would ship in less than two weeks.


----------



## the0dore3524

What are the current ship out times? I'm thinking of purchasing an Executive


----------



## Str8stroke

the0dore3524 said:


> What are the current ship out times? I'm thinking of purchasing an Executive



Not sure there is any specific time frame. Some seem to get shipped rather quickly, others seem to have horror stories of long waits. I would say be prepared to wait up to 2 months. That is totally a guess based on previous "custom" light purchases.


----------



## doctordun

I would call to see if it is in stock. I am currently involved in a group buy that is almost into it's 11th month.


----------



## the0dore3524

doctordun said:


> I would call to see if it is in stock. I am currently involved in a group buy that is almost into it's 11th month.



Haha you're in that one lol. Well, I guess it'll come when it comes...just hate the wait. Is there any other place that's good that I could order it off from? I check Amazon, but they only have the rotary...


----------



## the0dore3524

Just ordered mine off of www.batterystation.com. Hope it comes soon and that they're legit lol. Cost $10 more, but if it comes fast enough, it was worth it


----------



## Bullzeyebill

BS has a good track record dealing with CPF members, almost since the start of CPF. Check out Good Deals. CPF Specials, and click on their link.

Bill


----------



## the0dore3524

Got my tracking number yesterday, anxiously awaiting it's arrival tomorrow lol. Hopefully the HDS delivers...sold off almost all my other lights to fund it haha.


----------



## recDNA

trojansteel said:


> I placed an order two days ago.... Clicky LE 18650.


Has it arrived yet?


----------



## redryder

Ordered a rotary 200 lmn hcri 5 days ago(directly from HDS), got a shipping notice today!!!


----------



## recDNA

redryder said:


> Ordered a rotary 200 lmn hcri 5 days ago(directly from HDS), got a shipping notice today!!!


I that's the kind of thing I need to read. I consider more than a week unsatisfactory. When I see consistent reports like yours I would consider buying direct from Henry instead of waiting for dealers to get them. Ironically dealers charge less and deliver faster.


----------



## cc12floz

I ordered a custom HDS Rotary Tactical with a Cerakote body on March 5th. Had some communication with Henry and there was a delay at the assembly shop. I received my light around the end of April. Long wait but the light is awesome...I love the rotary and the UI. 

I wish I didn't get the cerakote though...It's not a very tough cerakote job so it's chipping all over the place. All in all...I really like the light and it's been my EDC ever since.


----------



## Bosonob

I purchased a rotary 250 from Henry and received it within 3 days Tucson to Alabama. I consider this light my Grail as it has the features reliability and performance few have. I am also beginning to see why Elzetta and Malkov are also highly esteemed.


----------



## recDNA

Bosonob said:


> I purchased a rotary 250 from Henry and received it within 3 days Tucson to Alabama. I consider this light my Grail as it has the features reliability and performance few have. I am also beginning to see why Elzetta and Malkov are also highly esteemed.


Wow. I wonder if the Nichia model goes out that fast. I'm selling some lights I really like to raise funds.


----------



## hombreluhrs

I placed an order for a cerakoted hi cri 200 model with flood reflector on 8/15/16 ....9/1/16 my light arrived. Not bad


----------



## hombreluhrs

hombreluhrs said:


> I placed an order for a cerakoted hi cri 200 model with flood reflector on 8/15/16 ....9/1/16 my light arrived. Not bad


----------



## Repsol600rr

^^Mine is an orange hi cri rotary regular reflector sapphire lens. I ordered July 29 and received it same day as you (9/1/16).


----------



## the0dore3524

What's the current time looking like?


----------



## Taxman

Ordered an Executive EDC, flush clicky, Nichia emitter on 11/24 and received 12/3.


----------



## nbp

2-3 weeks from my experience in September.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Ordered a Dark Adaptive Red 1/17....I'm hoping it will be here this week.


----------



## Johnbeck180

I still remember some years ago when Henry was trying to find a new vendor to machine his lights. I waited over a year for my Hi CRI.....it was well worth the wait 😆


----------



## emarkd

There was another fairly long Rotary delay about a year ago, late 2015 as I recall. There was a minor change being made to the Rotary mechanism that caused a several-month delay. I got caught up in the tail end of that one. It's happened several times throughout HDSs history, but really I'd rather have it right than have it fast, so it's all good. Some better communication with buyers would probably go a long way, but it all works out in the end regardless.

My understanding is that there are no current delays and lights are shipping quickly and as promised. Sounds ideal.


----------



## Johnbeck180

That's good to hear! I, just on a whim one night (might of been I had a few to many drink) decided to order another one. When I woke up in the morning I realized I didn't even check in the one spot that would be up to date with everything hds...here. lol! Luckily, like you said everything seems to up and running good.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Found this in the mail this morning.


----------



## Slumber

Very nice! Been considering getting one of those since I received my BOSS, I realize the utility of a red light.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thanks! Yeah I've been going around my place kinda experimenting using both my Hi CRI and the red. The dark adaptive red definitly helps you keep your night vision. It gets much brighter than I ever thought it would.


----------



## The-David

I order an EDC tactical 325 NLT 6/19/2019, It arrived 7/24/2019

Corrected my typo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JPA261

I ordered my HDS Tactical 325 NLT 7/03/19.. Henry said 3 weeks


----------



## Raptor1956

I was told 3 weeks as well in Feb. 2020.
Update: Well, I received it 3 days after I ordered it, so...


----------



## kj2

Just ordered an Amber led version.


----------



## Arcoholic

Just ordered UV version three weeks lead as per Henry.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

The-David said:


> I order an EDC tactical 325 NLT 6/19/2019, It arrived 7/24/2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cool you received your light almost one year before you ordered it. 

Guess my BeCu Rotary will than arrive next week at my location. Just curious about the choosen limited LED option.


----------



## The-David

WarriorOfLight said:


> Cool you received your light almost one year before you ordered it.
> 
> Guess my BeCu Rotary will than arrive next week at my location. Just curious about the choosen limited LED option.


Doh, typo 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

